# Introduce Yourself!!!



## Tim Babin

Hey, this is a great place to introduce yourself. Location, thoughts, any info that you would tell someone when you meet them. 

I am Tim Babin. I live near Baton Rouge, La. I am a friend of Melissa's, she is pretty special and is something else. I own a photography business in my area. I am here to support Melissa. 

Hope you have a great time. And post often. Especially pictures.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Im Melissa, I started this board. I kept wishing there was a board similar to others I visit for the Havs. So I just decided to make one. Worst case scenario, Ill be here talking to myself. Best case it will be a fabulous resource for info and stories about our Havs. 

Im a photographer in Dallas with two Havanese, Goldie and Stogie.


----------



## Tim Babin

Come on guys tell us about yourselves.


----------



## northstarhavs

*Jan Davis*

Hi, I'm Jan Davis. Originally from the Boston area, now living in the Wild West. I do have dogs and Stogie is my Grandson. I rescue horses and learned to drive one of my wild rescues. I have way too many now and am whittling the herd down. I show and breed Havanese and have two awesome boys(the two legged kind).
I do way too many things. I love art and am a Teddybear artist, hooker and also love photography. My dad used to be a photographer and was a Judge for the Boston camera club. We always had a darkroom in the house, that always meant one less bathroom.
I'll add more later, and thanks for the Forum Melissa.
J


----------



## Dawna

We have a lot in common, Jan. I didn't know you had horses. We do too! Way too many right now during this drought. We have had to feed all summer. There is no hay because all the grass died so early in the season. 
I love photography, too. Melissa is helping me find a new camera! We also have 2 boys. 
I said we have a lot in common, but I am not a hooker! LOL (okay, I'm a assuming you meant a rug hooker? please say yes)
Dawna


----------



## northstarhavs

I knew someone would grab on to that. I am a rug hooker and I miss my group I had in North Carolina. I buy wool and hand dye it and cut it into strips. I hooked an awesome photo of Faith. Now if I could just find it.
I have 9 horses right now, and am wanting to sell 5. I have reg. Quarters, Paints and my favorite, Percheron Crosses. My love bug is a half Perch half Trak. He is nearly 2 years old and already 15.3+. 
J


----------



## Dawna

Okay, you're making me feel lazy. You hand dye your own wool?! 
We have registered Paints and Quarterhorses, too. I have a Palomino mare that I got when I was 15. Yes that makes her reallllllly old!
15.3 hands at 2 yrs....that's a big boy!


----------



## Guest

Jan are you serious, you hand dye your own wool? That is way cool!! I don't have any horses, but I do enjoy photography...Melissa's helping me find a camera too, and then she's going to teach me some tricks of the trade.

Tami


----------



## Melissa Miller

But Tami are you a hooker? Thats the real question. We have established Jan is and Dawna is not. HAHA. 
I must not be, I wouldnt even know where to buy wool!


----------



## Bridget

Hi.

Saw the hooking chat. Crochet is as close as I ever got. I use Bridget as my log in for privacy as I lead a pretty public life most of the time. I'm a Ballroom Dance Instructor and have a studio in North Carolina. My partner is a former 3time national champion and we keep pretty busy so my little dog is the rest of my life. I always had big dogs before, really big ones, Bullmastiffs, Burnese Mountain Dogs, Great Danes. The Havanese is the first little dog I've had and I love her to death. (Not quite, she is very happy, I just had to get used to the idea that I had to reach way down to pet her.) Glad to join the forum. I hope this one takes off for you and that people as nice as those who seem to be joining now are continually attracted to it.

All my best


----------



## Melissa Miller

Bridget, 
Im glad you joined! Wow, what an exciting career. 
You will have to show us some photos of your Hav. 

I hope we continue to have the nice people here also. My goal is to make it fun and educational, NOT political. 

So you have crocheted, but you are not a hooker! Good news...hehe just kidding.


----------



## scrappyrn

I have hooked, but not in a long time. I just recently joined the group and got a Hav puppy. I have a 16y/o daughter, a 12y/o son and a 5 y/o Bichon and a 12 week old Havanese. I live in central NJ. I first researched the breed in 2001 when I got a Bichon (Teddy) because I couldn'tt find a Havanese. My bichon goes back and forth with my kids to their father as I ahve been divorced for 2 years. I am lonely without mydog, hence the new pup.

I have crocheted as well as hooked in the past, however my current hobby is scrapbooking (which of course means I am into photograpy) and i take lots of pictures. I will soon have to start on Winnie's book. I should probably finish Teddy's first though. It is 2/4 done, jsut have to get to it.

I am glad to find a friendly forum to hopefully learn more about the Havanese.


----------



## Bridget

Winnie: My daughter is 27 and works for the Department of Defense. I have a grandaughter age 2. I take my dog to Washington with me when I visit because the baby and the dog get along surprisingly well together. I wasn't sure they would on the first visit. The thing I like about this site is reading about peoples experiences with their dogs. My breeder told me poopy butts were not a problem. I'm hearing other people have the same problem. It's comforting to know that my dog isn't the only one that vomits bile and I'm not alone. She first started doing it right before she went into pneumonia (sp) and I almost lost her. Now I find she has asthma. I actually stopped smoking for my dog. I work 6 days a week, long hours so I don't have much time for hobbies. I do some polymer clay work, sew up dance costumes and bead them but that more for work than hobbie I guess. The nice thing about owning my own business is that I can my dog to work with me.

Bridget


----------



## MelAull

Hello Everyone!!!!!

I'm so excited to find a forum about Havanese! We are the proud family of an 8 month old Havanese, Princess Isabella. We live in northern Tennessee. I have two daughters 12 and 14.... ohh ya and a wonderfull husband  
I can't wait to share and learn from the forum. I've already read a few threads I'm itching to respond to. 
After losing our 2 dogs last summer we were left heartbroken for another companion. After several months of research, in May we brought home our Bella Bella from a wonderfull breeder in Nashville. 
Can't wait to meet all of you.
BTW I'm a quilter not a hooker  
Mel


----------



## Melissa Miller

Hi Mel!
Im glad you joined the forum. Princess Isabella looks like my Goldie did as a puppy. If you look at the Heart Calendar thread, there is a photo of her there. She had those pretty gold ears. (Thats how the name Goldielox came about). 

I have a good photographer friend who lives in Tennessee. 
Bella Bella is adorable, Im glad you are here!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

*Hello from Sunny California*

My name is Katie and I live in Northern California.
I have 4 Havanese. 
Daisy is 2 1/2~ spayed and the most spoiled lap dog.
Stella is just over 2, Emmy is 1 1/2, and Havana is 7 months. (Havana is Stella's daughter from my first litter this year).
I enjoy showing dogs, although I am not showing right now. Emmy went thru a horrible coat blowing and I am playing the waiting game so it can grow back in. She only needs 2 points to finish.
Funny thing is that I too enjoy photography...although I am still in the learning stage! I do love my d70!
I am excited about this new forum!

Katie


----------



## Dawna

Hi Katie! Glad to have another hav lover and Nikon fan! 
Melissa(Forum owner, and photographer extrordinaire) helped Tami (Saltango Havs) & I pick out new Nikon D80's. I love mine! 
Welcome to the Forum!
Dawna


----------



## Melissa Miller

Welcome Katie! 
I love how everyones loves photography, its so addicting. 

Four Havs, thats awesome! It stinks when they blow coat while you are showing, I feel your pain!!!!
Welcome to the forum..


----------



## susaneckert

*IM susan*

Hi all Im susan just trying to fine a place to meet people with havanese since I am new to this breed I am looking for all kinds of help on raising one of these little jewels.I have a little male that is 6 months old.Well I will have any ways in 3 days how exciting can that be? MY Husband said he is moving out until the pup gets here LOL I guess I am a little over excited but can you blame me haha Hope to get some feed back.


----------



## briteyes

*New Member*

Hi All:

I am a new member to the havanese forum. We have a gorgeous brown and white sable female havanese (5 months old). This is our first puppy to join our family of 5. She is so spoiled we just love her tons of kisses and watching the action of stealing our socks, slippers etc. My problem is I signed a contract from the breeder to spay her and I can't get myself to bring her to the vet for this operation. I don't want to terminate the chance for her to have puppies because she is so beautiful, plus letting her get a huge scar. When I signed this contact I was not aware of how I would feel until she arrived in our family. Any suggestion?

Take care,
Briteyes


----------



## susaneckert

talk to to the person you got her from you need to let them know what you feel then they might make the decision to charge you more for a full registration.If not then you need to have her spayed.And if you did breed her and had pups then they do have the right to take all the puppys the person I am getting my 5 month male from is that way its more for a full registration than a limited registration I beleave in being honest about every thing.But that is just my appeion good luck


----------



## briteyes

*New Member*

Hi Susaneckert,

Thanks for your input. I will contact the breeder and see if they can revise the contract. If not, I will bring my girl to be spayed. In the meantime, we just started puppy training classes at petco with our girl and she is doing great. Started with sitting, look and stay commands. My two daughters are having so much fun at the class too.

Take care,
Briteyes


----------



## susaneckert

That is wonderful it is so impotant to do those commands first.It is alot of fun my puppy will be here saturday I cant wait 23 hours to go .You can also look at classes with a reg. OB club I know petmart here charges 100.00 the OB class I will be going to is 80 for 8 weeks when you start going to different types of training classes it can get costly Iplan on doing the classes with clubs but to get to the basics its great. This site give alot of feed back some times it takes time for people to get motivated but they do come around LOL I have gotten alot of tips. Susan JUST HAVE FUN !!!!!!!!


----------



## susaneckert

Where do you live briteyes


----------



## briteyes

*New Member*

I live in NY. I work in the day and grandma watches our puppy in the day so she has company and doesn't feel alone. Thank goodness for grandma's.
Good luck on Saturday at the arrival of your new puppy. Get your camera and scrap book ready.

Talk soon,
briteyes


----------



## susaneckert

Cool yes grandmas can be great I am as my kids say LOL grandmother of 10 YIKES!!!! and so very young. My truck is loaded camer check goodies check bed check leash and collar check LOL Boy am I ready got to love it


----------



## Havtahava

Briteyes, there is usually a reason why a breeder would put a spay clause in their contract, so definitely contact the breeder to let him/her know what you are thinking. You mentioned that you don't want to spay her because she is beautiful, but I can tell you that breeding is the ugliest thing that happened to my girl. She lost a lot of hair and is mostly bald in the rear. She is out of shape and looks like a mess! She used to be the beauty in my avatar and I hope to get her back to that. 

Not only focusing on looks, but there is a lot of risk and study involved in breeding. You really need some good, strong mentors in place, have all the health testing done first, and then you have to very carefully examine why you would want to breed her. 

Good luck! Is your breeder easy to contact?


----------



## Tom King

The scar is really pretty small and it's no real big deal for the bitch. She will lay around for a day and then be back to her normal self. They're all sweet and pretty.

There's a lot more to being a breeder than just wanting more like the one you have. A breeder needs to understand the health problems in the breed and know how to avoid breeding them. You need a health pedigree at least four generations back for all relatives on all branches and NOT breed one who has much potential for producing more problems. 

Conformation needs to be completely understood including forty different points that are evaluated. Each of those points needs to be understood to the point of how much each needs improving, why, and that the number of points of conformation that need improving is minimum. 

There are health problems in the breed. The breeder needs to be responsible for taking care of any pups that are produced who might come up with any such problems. The breeder needs to be responsible to find only suitable homes for the pups that are produced. The breeder needs to be willing and have the time for all the education the puppy buyer needs after the buyer comes to get the puppy.

This is the fastest growing breed in the AKC. Too many people have jumped on the bandwagon and started to crank out puppies and ship them off to whomever will buy them. The numbers showing up in rescue have increased. The largest percentage of dogs into rescue are for housetraining issues, but closely followed in number by dogs with major health problems that require real money to treat and they are not supported by their breeders. Housetraining issues come mainly from breeders who raise the pups on raised floors where the babies can let it fly anywhere with little consequence or other general lack of attention and followed up with little "handholding" support from the pups breeder.

There are now people breeding them all over the country who don't know what they are doing but willing to breed anything with plumbing and papers.

Responsible breeders only sell a very few puppies with unlimited registrations. Only after involvement with the National Breed Association-the HCA and you prove that you will be a responsible breeder will any other responsible breeder trust you will unlimited registration on a Havanese.

I know that at first thought it seems really poor to not be allowed to breed your dog but I very strongly feel that this is the way it should be. To be a responsible breeder really is a full time job. If you are really serious about becoming a breeder a large start on what you will need to know will be available in seminars at the Havanese National Specialty in a couple of weeks in Richmond. Look on the HCA site for location and times. It probably shows that deadlines have passed for signing up but I will guarantee that if you want to go that you can get in.


----------



## briteyes

To All:
My breeder is available to contact and at the time I signed the original contract she stated the long healthy backround (4 generations). The breeder only had one contract which involved spaying. I thank you all for the support not realizing the full aspect of breeding a dog. I certainly do not have any experience and have realized the breeding alone could go the wrong way for our family. I will contact my vet and go ahead with the spay plans. Thanks all. Glad to become a member and receive some help so fast from you all.

Take care,
briteyes


----------



## susaneckert

Yes there is a "LOT" involved in breeding Health being #1 Qulity bad generics you do not want . I have seen to many puppy mills and my parents have closed up a ton of them.Do it for all the "Right" reason


----------



## Melissa Miller

Also briteyes, 
There may be a specific reason why your particular dog should not be bred, whether its size, bad bite or something else. If thats not the case and you have a dog who might be a good candidate, you could always talk to the breeder. 

Maybe say its something you want to learn more about before you spay her. You could learn from your breeder and do some research. She may let you wait until more is known. 

I personally didnt want to breed because one, its a HUGE job. I have seen people who have losts litters and I just can not imagine. And you have to pick such perfect homes, Im not sure I would find anyone good enough. 

Plus the actually whelping would gross me out, I cant even watch the discovery channel. 

I would just keep the communication open and be honest with your breeder. Most will tell you the truth even when its not what you want to hear. 
Its not easy to hear that your dog is less than perfect no matter what. 

Good luck and post some photos of that beautiful girl!


----------



## briteyes

Today is the first day I joined as a member. I would like to place a photo for everyone to see Fiona's picture. Please let me know how to do this.

briteyes


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I can tell you from experience that the spay on my girl Daisy was quick and easy.
She was sleepy and groggy that first day, then layed around a bit the next day.....and then the 3rd day she was running around like nothing happened! Her scar is very tiny (under 2 inches) and I can't even see it now. Daisy is almost 3 years old.


----------



## Bridget

Briteyes,
I'm glad you decided to go ahead with the spay. When I had my Bullmastiff, the breeder asked me if I would let her have one litter with one of her sires because she had such good conformation. She was willing to help with everything in return for the best puppy from the litter. I chose not to do it because I would always be worried about what had happened to those puppies. I am always amazed at how many beautiful purebred animals turn up in our local shelter. My current travel schedule limits me to one small dog I can take with me, but there was a time when I tried to rehabilitate and find homes for dogs with few faults except poor housetraining, or just because they were too big. I never found homes for them because I got attached an couldn't give them up, so I turned out to be a lousy foster parent. Had some great dogs though. Now my great dog is a Havanese.

Bridgit


----------



## Karen Fein

*I got Barney the rescue dog!*

We are the proud and happy parents of Barney, an almost five months old Havanese whom we adopted through the HALO rescue group. We picked him up from the Chicago area last Wed., drove home to Lexington last Thursday, had his wellness visit with our vet on Friday, and introduced him to our 10 year old Fox Terrier, Twigs, that same day. We couldn't have asked for a better intro. They've been getting along just great. Twigs has always wanted some pup to chase her around endlessly and Barney complies. When things get too out of hand, Twigs gently lets him know who's the boss. We've started to figure out his "gotta go NOW" signals, so that's getting better. Today we will tackle his first serious brushing, which I'll keep up faithfully. Thanks to the HALO group, he's been beautifully socialized, been around other dogs, and sleeps through the night. He's a happy, healthy, beautiful Havanese and we feel so fortunuate to have been chosen to give him the great life he deserves. He'll be our pal forever!! Any tips from you experienced Havenese owners will be much appreciated, though I think we're doing pretty good so far.


----------



## Olliesmom

Hi - I am Catherine....Just got my baby 3 weeks ago - never felt so loved in my life....haven't had a dog in 20 years but had many before that...everyone loves Ollie - I live in the San Francisco Bay Area and am working hard to get Ollie trained!


----------



## Havtahava

Catherine, congratulations! There are so many Havs in this area that we have a very active play group. (I'm also in the SF Bay Area) If you haven't heard of them, check your private messages. I'll send you more info there.


----------



## Karen Fein

Hi Catherine: We're former long-time residents of the Bay Area--Novato. Then Mike got transferred to Chicago (hated it there), for 8 years. Now it's Lexington, KY which we love, love, love. We've always had at least two dogs, but Barney is our first Havanese. He's so adorable. All the neighbors are dropping by to have a looksee up close cause they've seen us with him outside. Today so far we've had only three accidents, but nine success stories. Getting there! He laid quietly in my lap while I brushed him, even patiently waiting out the mats he formed when it rained the past few days. I think this will be THE doggie relationship of my life. Of course, that's what I say of them all. Our smooth fox terrier is just handling things so well. I'm very proud of her. Hope you keep me up on your progress.


----------



## Olliesmom

Thx for all of your responses....FYI - I am from Cincinnati and moved to california when I was 25...that was along time ago!!

Can anyone give me an idea on what size Ollie might be - he is suppose to be on the small side - he is 3 months and weighs 3.2 lbs...I was just wondering if anyone has any idea!!

Can anyone explain how to add a pix to my profile?!?


----------



## Dawna

Karen,
We have a smooth fox terrier mix to go with our havanese, too! 
She is the perfect babysitter for him. lol
Dawna


----------



## susaneckert

Olliesmom where at in calif Im in san Diego county


----------



## pam

Hi - I am first time Havanese owner of Dash - and boy am I sold. This is a great site. Really appreciated the info on "blowing their coats". That is exactly what Dash is doing. Just ordered the Pure Paws shampoo. Thanks again. P.S. I live about 45 miles NW of Chicago.


----------



## briteyes

*member*

Hi Everyone,

My little Fiona is so matted on only one paw. I brush her every other day, however with the rain a matt started and is close to her skin. I am afraid to cut it just incase it is too close to her skin. Does anyone use an electic timmer to trim their havanese instead of going to the groomers? I usually give her a bath and do all the combing, however these little knots crop up fast. Any suggestions? Thanks all.

Take care,
Briteyes


----------



## susaneckert

Briteyes what I do is use a detangler and work it into the matt.And I brush Yoda out a min. of 3 times aday it does help.And When I bathe him I always use a real good conditioner too and he gets a bath once a week .


----------



## briteyes

*member*

Thanks. That is a good idea to try a detangler. I have two girls with a lot of curls. The detangler is very helpful. I wanted to tell you also that Yoda is so adorable and the expression is so sweet. I sure you are having a great time.

Take care,
Briteyes


----------



## traceyrives

*traceyrives*



Nancy said:


> My sweet Beau is 1 1/2 years old and I am not sure what coat he has but we have to keep him in a puppy cut or it mats all over. I hope he will grow out of it because I love the breed with the full coat. Do you have any suggestions of an appopropriate cut, there are not any pictures on line of dog hair cuts. My groomer is very helpful but I am looking for something so Beau does not look like a poodle! Thanks


Hey, I'm in Montgomery, AL. I have an eleven month old Havanese. He's great. Just learned a ton about blowing coat. Never heard of such, but it sure makes me feel better. I think we're in the middle of it. Look forward to learning more about this great breed. Thanks, Tracey Rives


----------



## susaneckert

Thank you briteyes .The detangler does help I had little girls with thick wavy hair when they where little they could think breeze and there hair would tangle real bad.I just do Yoda they same way I would do my kids.Beside Yoda is just a little kid to me.Just keep in mind stay on top of the matts that way they wont have time to get out of hand LOL


----------



## susaneckert

Traceyrives from what information I have got from this site is BRUSH BRUSH and if that is not enough Brush again LOL or puppy cut .Yoda is blowing coat right now and it seems like that is all I do is brush the only thing I have done is trim right above his eyes for I can see his eyes I did just enough where it looks like his coat is brushed back and when he plays it is not in his eyes I know you shouldnt do that but I am not showing so it is ok LOL .Other wise He has kinda long coat the breeder where I got Yoda at shaved his stomach area and the back of his legs and of course cut out some matts threw out his entire body.I think it was because they didnt want to take the time to comb them out and they let him go to long.I stay on top of Yoda coat on my bussy day I brush him out when he waked up in the after noon and before he gos to bed and if I have time I do it between that time too.


----------



## susaneckert

The Shampoo I use is call Glimmer by Galaxy along with the same conditioner and the detangler I use it Ice on Ice or Revive or Amaze or Natures choice Liquid slicker depending on the matts the shampoo and conditioner you need to mix it in a blender and only mix what you would use its 1 part product to 4 parts water I love it.Works GREAT!!! for mine any ways he has that silky fine very soft coat


----------



## Nancy

Your puppy has the cutest expression and face, I will try to cut Beau's eyes like that but still will keep the puppy cut because I don't have time for all of the brushing and besides it aggravates him so.


----------



## semywa

*Introduction*

Hi,

My name is Susan and I got my Havanese puppy this past Sat. He is quite the little wild man.We also have an elderly Golden retriever , Julie.It is funny to watch them play together,Julie acts as much a puppy as the little one.My husband and I have 8 kids and 9 grandkids. (this is the second marriage for both of us ) Our youngest moved out and the empty nest syndrome was a bit much.I am surprised how much raising a puppy is like having a new baby. I am so busy with him.

We live in CT, and have a cabin in the woods near Cooperstown NY. We garden, raise bees,I quilt and my husband brews his own beer.Looking forward to getting advice..........This is my first experience with puppies. My husband has had a few dogs in the past.A matter of fact, he has had old Julie longer than he has had me.But since all this is new to me, I have a lot to learn. I want to raise him to be a well behaved secure dog. I ordered a book from ' The Dog Whisperer ' any comments about that ?


----------



## susaneckert

Welcome Susan my name is Susan to . I just got my little guy a few weeks ago they are such a joy.Mine is 7 months old now his name is Yoda,I know what you mean about second marrage and kids moving out I had 5 kids and going on 10 grandchildren with a cat and a dog and a parrot .actully the cat is not mine but the cat thinks he is.Yoda pic is posted this is a great site for informtion just ask questions and some one will answer them.My husband calls this site the Havaneser site.I live in Southern calif where its nice and sunny not cold.You will soon fine out how spoiled rotten this breed gets you just cant help your self.LOL Mine sleeps with me along with this cat too he thinks he should sleep in our bed we dont mine since I love animals any ways.Keep coming back people will asker you take care and enjoy your little Havanese pup


----------



## traceyrives

semywa, Hey. We have our first Havanese also. He's 11 months. We also have two black labs. Our Havanese thinks he's a lab. He's the best dog we've ever had. We crate trained him. The breed is so smart. He was house trained fairly easy. I'm taking him to obedience classes right now and he's doing great. I'm also thinking about showing him. His coat is beautiful and he's very well behaved. I hope you have the same wonderful experience.


----------



## semywa

HI Glad to hear that your Hav was fairly easy to be house trained...some info on that subject is very discouraging.....We have had our dog since Sat. and have had 2 completley accident days, so I am hopeful that if I stay on top of things, he will do great. When did you start your obedience class? Is there a certain age that is best? Our pup is 14 weeks and has the attention span of a gnat. Pup likes his crate..sleeps through the night. Our biggest problem is on settling on a name for him. I want one that " fits " and so far, nothing does.


----------



## susaneckert

Semywa have you posted a picture of your puppy yet ? Maybe some people here can give you some idea you do need a name that will fit him,my puppy name is Yoda it just came to me by a picture I seen of him yoda fits mine.I normally have a really hard time naming animals but yoda was easy ,Susan


----------



## Melissa Miller

Semywa, I changed both my dogs name a few times before settling on one. You will figure it out, and then it will just click. 
I agree, post a photo! Just stay on top of house training, and dont give them too much access to the house. They do know how to sneak off. 

One time I thought mine were doing sooo good, perfectly housetrained. Then I go upstairs and find about 10 piles of poop. I didnt even know they were going up there!!!! Now a lot of the house is blocked off and we are doing good. 

Susan, you are right, I can not imagine Yoda being named anything else.


----------



## Trudi

Hi my name is Trudi and although I do not have a havanese pup yet I am actively looking and looking into everything I can find out about this wonderful breed. I will be often reading and learning and when my little one joins me I will be sure to let you all know. Thank you for this wonderful place!! I'm sure I will be asking questions of you often...


----------



## susaneckert

It is so weird Melissa how the name just hits you.Yoda is my pride and joy that is for sure even my husband the non animal lover says he is the worlds best dog LOL. And I have an annoucement to make.I am a proud grandmother again This morning at 4:38 am my daughter delivered a big baby BOY!! 10 lbs 5 oz 20 1\2 inches long this makes # 9 and # 10 is due in jan. LOL Hopefully not more grandchildren LOL


----------



## Dawna

It is a wonderful place. Thanks Melissa!


----------



## Olliesmom

My Ollie is 14 weeks also....I think what you read about housetraining are from the people who are having issues - not from the huge amount of people who have success...Ollie does great - however getting him to tell me still is not a strong point...like you my husband was adament - NO DOGS - then came with me to look at a liter in Chico CA and that was it - he almost took 2 home! I was able to post a pix with my name but not on the phota gallery - keeps coming up with errors....any suggestions??? I also am curious about size....at 12 weeks he was 3 lbs...anyone take a guess how big he might get?


----------



## susaneckert

Yoda is my first Havanese he weighs in at 9 lbs and he is 7 months old I think the most they weigh on the heavyer side is like 13 lbs. lighter side is like 8 1/2 and how tall they get is 8 1/2 -11 1/2 On the photp click on the gallery and you will see where it says upload photo.If it is not working and you are getting error you might have it save in the wrong formatt .Look at the Havanese site or AKC site and they will tell you what the aprx size is.That is what I did for the sizes that I told you about.Hope it is helpful.Susan


----------



## Paula Bishop

*I'm new to the forum*

Hi Everyone,

I found this forum today, and am excited to be here. We recently lost both of our Maltese. One was 4 years old, the other 15 years old. It's been about 3 weeks, and we are very lonely without them. So we did a search for toy dogs, and when I clicked on Havanese, I fell in love!

I look forward to reading everyones posts!


----------



## susaneckert

Welcome to the Havanese form and sorry to hear you lost both of your dogs it is heart braking I know .So you fell in love with a Havanese that is so normal they are so neat, I have a male that is almost 8 months how I just love him to death and wonder how I got along with out him he has brought such joy to our family glad you found the site you will get alot of good tips here Susan


----------



## Melissa Miller

Paula, 
Welcome to the forum. I am so sorry to hear about your Maltese, how heartbreaking. I can only imagine how quiet it is in your house. Hopefully not for long! 

Havanese are a wonderful breed! 
Im not sure if you have found a breeder or what time frame you are looking at. I encourage you to go through the HCA breeder referral. You should be able to find it on the HCA website. They have a list of breeders who do health testing and meet the standards the HCA sets. Sometimes searching on the internet can be dangerous. You never really know what you are getting. 

I cant wait to hear more about your search! Ask any questions.


----------



## Paula Bishop

*intro and looking for a new "bud"*

Thanks to those who have responded. Ya know, today is the first in my search. I was at Walmart earlier, and a gal had a tiny "bud" in her cart, in a purse. He was only 7 wks old. Not a Havanese, but my search began, once I got home. It's been nearly 3 wks since our last loss, and the house is definately empty.

Blessings!

Paula


----------



## Dawna

Hi Paula,
Melissa had some great advice. The Havanese Club of America breeder referral list is a safe place to start your search. Also, you can get more information on their website about any local havanese clubs that might be close to you. Local clubs sponsored by the HCA will also be great resources for you. 
Welcome to the forum!
Dawna


----------



## traceyrives

Paula, I can't tell you how much we love our little man. He's almost a year old. My husband gave him to me last Christmas. I have 3 boys, two teenagers and they just love him to death. Havanese is just the greatest breed ever. It's like he was born to please us. Sweet, smart, cuddly, everything you'd ever want. It even makes brushing his hair every day a pleasure. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## chrisdisser

*Me*

I am Chris Disser and I have hooked, but have never dyed my own wool. I used to embroider, sew, crochet, knit, cross stitch, smock and various other crafty things until I went back to work when my oldest went to college. I have four 2 legged kids Sara - almost 23, Daniel 21, Thomas 16 and Paul 13. Sara has graduated from college and has a fabulous job, Daniel is a senior at UT - soon to be off the dole, Thomas is in the high school where I teach computer, and Paul is in 8th grade.
I now officially have 3 four legged Havanese children (actually, there are 4 at this moment) since we are keeping Hope out of Trooper and Dizzy's litter. I have a gorgeous little cream colored boy named Champ who is looking for the perfect home, but if he stays here much longer I will never be able to part with him. (Then my husband, who grudgingly agreed to let me keep Hope, will likely divorce me after 24 and 1/2 wonderful years )
I take lots of fabulous pictures and spend my life using Photoshop - although my camera and my skills pale next to what Melissa can produce.
In my spare time these days, I play with puppies and put pictures of 2 legged and 4 legged children on mugs, ornaments and t-shirts.
I live on Lake Conroe on a postage stamp sized parcel of land, so we can't have horses, but we do get up and water ski almost every morning in the summer. My dogs all love to boat.
Do I get a prize for the longest introduction?


----------



## chrisdisser

3 lbs at 12 weeks is pretty small - I would guess that your guy won't ever weigh more than 9 lbs. I just checked the weight charts of all of our Havs and even my female weighed over 4 lbs at 13 weeks. She topped out at about 8.8 lbs.


----------



## chrisdisser

I have a Champion male that is 17 pounds - he is on the large end of the scale in terms of height - just under standard.


----------



## cjxxBuster

hi all just thought id come on this bit to show you some pics of my other pooch, Busters bestest friend. He is a 3 year old working strain springer spanial, and also my baby the great big gentle softy. Buster loves him and is not intimidated by his size at all, he just gets stuck in and swings from his ears. lol


----------



## cjxxBuster

His name is Blue by the way


----------



## Rita

Hi I am Rita. I am a pencil pusher who lives in PA. I hooked a rug once - a latch hook rug - and it is still not finished 5 years later. He He. Not very talented.

I am in the process of looking for a Havanese and things look promising with a local breeder. My sister-in-law has a two year old Havanese and she turned me on to the breed.

2006 was a stinko year. We had to put our Cairn Terrier asleep after having her 16 years. Then out of the blue our healthy 3.5 year old got sick with cancer and was gone too. So, we are trying to go forward in 2007. My oldest son and I want to have our Havanese certified as a pet therapy dog. My other son loved when the dogs visited him at the hospital and we would like to share that joy with other children.

Don't mean to depress you. It just makes you realize you have to enjoy every minute and tell everyone (even your fur children) that you love them and LOL all the time. Life is too short.

I love this website. I am addicted and I am learning so much from you all. I wish everyone a *Happy* and *Healthy* new year.


----------



## JodiM

I'm Jodi, I live about an hour from St. Louis, MO.

I'm a stay at home mom with 5 children, and 1 Havanese (at the moment!)

My kids are my life, we homeschool, and do pretty much all sports.. both my older boys are great at soccer, so we run around a lot with that. They pretty much leave me with no time for myself. 

Unfortunately nothing too great, or fancy- just a plain jane mom 


We have had Princess for a little over a month, and are totally in love with her. Our groomer has told us we should show her, but I haven't got the slightest clue about showing, so not sure if that will happen or not.


----------



## Missy

Hi All: I have been posting for a while now and just saw this thread. First off- I have to say thank you Melissa- this is a great site that has attracted great people. My name is Missy and I live in the Boston Area with my Husband and our beautiful 4 legged boy Jasper (any other New England Hav owners out there?) We both work in televsion (behind the camera in promotion and design) and Jassy is my first successful dog ever due to allergies(my mother would try out dogs when we were kids and can't believe it now but they would usually go to a shelter or MSPCA when we couldn't keep them) So we are very proud of our beautiful non-allergic boy... Jasper is my hubands first indoor dog, growing up in Georgia they always had a few dogs hanging around that they fed but that was about it. 

When I was young I hooked rugs, now I mostly work, garden and play with our boy.... and now that he is one we are thinking of adding another HAV.


----------



## irnfit

Hi, My name is Michele and I live on Long Island with my husband, Mom, two terrific Havs - Kodi (14 mos male) and Shelby (14 wks little girl) - and three cats, Missy, Jack and Pepe. I have two married children (son and daughter).
I had two dogs that I loved dearly. Buffy was a lab/husky who passed at 17yrs. Bowie was a shephard mix who died at 16yrs. and 3 weeks after my daughter's wedding. My Dad passed 3 mos before my daughter's wedding. 
I didn't want another dog, I was finally free to come and go without worrying about the dogs. The house was really quiet, so then I thought we should get a small dog and my husband thought I needed something to cheer me up.

I remembered seeing a really cute little dog on The View (Cha Cha), and the rest is history.


----------



## al russo

hi..i'm al russo, brooklyn ny. I have a coton de tulear female 2 yrs old..I just received a hav female a month ago..Sweet puppy. she was born on 9/11. I got her on 12/11. She has grown alot in one month. This dog has a large belly. Is a large belly a normal thing w/havs?..my coton has a different build. 
she has a longer rib cage w/a small stomach. The hav has a shorter rib cage w/a larger stomach. the reason i ask is because these breeds are related. Oh and this puppy has an appetite like an elephant..lol My coton eats until she has had enough...then walks away..the hav will eat until she explodes. But thankfully i feed her only enough then she looks at me as if to say "please sir, can i have some more?"....lol


----------



## Cosmosmom

Hi 
My name is Mary Jane . I live in San Rafael in Marin County in Northern Ca. .
Sorry I do not have any horses but I love horses . I took care of a friends horse for a while until he died . He was a wonderful animal .. 
I am not a hooker but I like to knit .. I love all the new yarns and colors and textures now and I love to create new things . Since my little guy arrived I am not knitting quite as much as I would like but I know this is just temporary .
I am enjoying the joys of having a new puppy and learning a lot about dogs along the way . I thought I knew quite a bit but Wrong !!
I like dogs and cats and I have had as many as 3 cats and one dog at a time .

I am interested in photography as well but since I got Cosmo the camera is sitting in the bag waiting to come out and play .
I like to play tennis . I am happily married and I have one son now grown up and on his own . 
Cosmo is my second Havanese. Our other one Asta died tragically this summer and we are still not totally over the loss . Cosmo put the smile back on our faces and the spring back in our step . We are so happy to have him in our lives !!
Nice to meet you all ..


----------



## jolynn

I've been posting for a while, just found this thread.
My name is Joanne, I live in Northern Michigan, where it's cold and snowy. I have one 10 week old Havanese, Skiver, who is my best little guy and I love him dearly.

We've always had big dogs, I still miss my Rudy, a big-hearted Rottweiller, never thought I would have a dog under 100 pounds, much less a 12 pounder! 

I unfortunately work full time, my DH gets to spend more time with the pup than me, he takes him to work with him,lucky guy. We have 5 kids, the youngest is about to graduate, have 1 granddaughter. Don't have time for hobbies, but Skiver seems to be our hobby now!

Nice to meet you all


----------



## Zoey's Mom

*Howdy from the Mitten State*

Hello. I am a Labor & Delivery Nurse in Detroit. We live in Southeastern Michigan. I have 3 boys, two dogs, a cockatiel, a Rex rabbit (who is much bigger than our new puppy) and some fish. The rabbit is 8.5 pounds. A week ago, my nail tech had her Havanese puppy sitting at her work table with a client sitting there. It looked like the dog was doing her nails. I instantly thought she was the cutest puppy I have ever seen ( until I met Zoey, her sister). I immediately went to the breeder and got a puppy. We were going to get a puppy in the SPRING, but then I met Zoey. I never heard of a Havanese before. I have to admitt, we have always gotten our animals from the pound and have med sized dogs.I feel guilty about buying a dog instead of saving a dog at the pound. Our other dog is something like a big Wookie. She is very gentle and has now taken on the role as mom to our puppy. Zoey is so full of personality, that I am getting over my guilt. As soon as I figure out how to do it, I will post a pic. I am also surviving brain cancer, and am tired of putting my life on hold. I have survived now for 3 yrs, so I think I am around for awhile, so I got Zoey. It does stink going outside a million times a day in Jan in Michigan. Oh, I have written alot! I am sorry. Nice to meet all of you.


----------



## Laurief

Welcome Zoey's Mom!! Congratulations on 3 years!!! My 17 year old nephew is battling cancer, and he is comforted by stories like yours - I will give him your good news. Contrats on your new baby too. I am sure you will be very happy with her. but be careful, as we all say around here - they are like potatoe chips, you can't just have one!!
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom

Welcome Zoey's Mom!!! And another congratulations on your 3 yrs too


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to the forum! I love your story and so glad that Zoey has captured your heart. Congratulations on your health! 

I fell in love with the Havanese without ever having seen one, besides on the internet. After thinking very long and hard and researching all about getting a dog for almost 2 yrs. I was able to finally convince hubby that we needed one. He felt that life with 3 kids (16, 15 and 12), two cats and a home was enough 'excitement' but I didn't think so.... 

I'm Marj, a SAHM and live near Montreal, QC, Canada. We got our Ricky mid-Sept. at 9 weeks and he's 6 months old now and an absolute joy! I can't imagine life without our Havanese. 

How old is Zoey? Oh yes, we'd LOVE to see pics!! I've been trying to get a bunch of mine uploaded into the gallery, but am having trouble. I do have 3 pics that made it in there though. 

Can't wait to hear more from you!

bye for now,

marj


----------



## Rita

Welcome Zoey's Mom. Congrats on 3 years!!!!!! You must have a special purpose to fulfill on earth and part of it is taking care of your kids, birds and of course hav. Best of health and welcome aboard.


----------



## susaneckert

HI Lynn welcome to the form its a great site you can learn alot about this little breed ask questions post pictures or just chat its all here you little one is cutie Susan


----------



## marjrc

Rita, I finally got around to this thread and saw your first post. My condolences for your terrible loss!

I didn't know where this was so I ended up posting an intro somewhere else.... oh well, I'm sure those that have been reading lately are getting to know me by now. 

It's nice to know some of your names, as opposed to only seeing your forum nicks but I'm not sure I'll remember them all ! lol

marj


----------



## RickR

Here's our story....

I'm in the hospital one day out of back surgery pushing the morphine button every 10 minutes....in walks a friend of mine to say hi....she opens her coat and out pops a 8 week old black Hav puppy.....He wouldn't leave me...even the floor nurses came in to check the puppy out. My friend asks me if my wife (Paula) would like to have him because she is finding that her ferral cats are not playing nice. I call my wife and ask her, knowing the answer would be a definite NO. My wife has never had a dog and in our 37 years of marriage all we've had are cats (all passed away now). So, I get home from the hospital and that very night there is a knock on our door.....in runs this black little puppy....Probably the dumbest thing we've ever done with me just out of the hospital....but we love the little guy now and don't regret for a single minute getting him.

We didn't know a Havanese from a Great Dane but we're learning fast.


----------



## juliav

Rick,

What a wonderful story.  I know this little guy is going to bring you lots of joy. Just be careful, havs are like potatoe chips - you can't have just one.


----------



## Laurief

Rick, I love that story - how nice of your wife to surprise you like that!


----------



## Missy

Welcome to the forum Rick. what a great story. we'll look forward to hearing more. two questions: how's your back? and what is your pups name? Welcome.


----------



## whitBmom

That is such a nice story!! Welcome Rick - you have come to the right place. Personally, I have found this forum to be such a helpful community. You will get tons of help, insights and little tidbits to help you on your journey with little Max (did I get it right?) For my family and I, we never owned a dog together in our 11 yrs of marriage - so this is a first for my children and hubby. As for me, I am out of practice because the last time I owned a dog was 15 yrs ago - so I am learning all over again


----------



## susaneckert

What a great story I sure hope you are feeling better and you take lots of pictures of your little guy.Any question you might have even if you think its a dumb question ask away that is what we are all here for to learn to share to have fun with our hav'sWelcome!


----------



## Lynn

Welcome Rick,
I love your story, you were clearly meant to have that puppy -it was in the cards. He is sooo cute! 
What kind of back surgery did you have? My husband has a bad back and we have been trying to figure out what to do, he was had serious problems for about a year now.


----------



## marjrc

*"Probably the dumbest thing we've ever done with me just out of the hospital....but we love the little guy now and don't regret for a single minute getting him.
We didn't know a Havanese from a Great Dane but we're learning fast."*

Welcome to the forum, Rick! Gosh, back surgery AND a new puppy! I'll bet life isn't boring over your way! lol

Good luck with getting better - I know only too well the agony of back problems - and hopefully we'll get to learn more about you and your wee one.

marj  - whose 7 mth. old pup is named Ricky


----------



## irnfit

Welcome, Rick
OMG, your puppy so cute.  I know you will get so much pleasure from him, your back will feel better in no time at all.

Good luck and speedy recovery!


----------



## RickR

Thank you all for the nice welcome. Max is his name and he knows it.....
My back surgery was a two level facet fusion (screws and rods) had it on Nov29th and today is my first day of physical therapy. I'm already 65-70% better than before the surgery so I'm calling it a success. I'll post more pictures of Max....getting him to sit still long enough for a good picture has been a challenge.


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome Rick, Paula and Max, another back and white. LOL I think I'm going to have to get another Sable pup to help even things out.LOL


----------



## RickR

Welcome to the forum, Rick! Gosh, back surgery AND a new puppy! I'll bet life isn't boring over your way! lol

Good luck with getting better - I know only too well the agony of back problems - and hopefully we'll get to learn more about you and your wee one.

marj  - whose 7 mth. old pup is named Ricky [/QUOTE]

It's funny....you're pup is named Ricky and my mother still calls me Ricky....


----------



## RickR

Here's a picture of Max the day we got him 12-4-06


----------



## Rita

Welcome Rick. What a beautiful story. You will find this forum to have a lot of great information and a lot of great people.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## good buddy

Hello everyone! 

I'm still working my way around the forum, but it looks like this is the place to say hello!  

My name is Christy and I live in Northern California with my hubby and son. We are Havanese hopefuls and will keep our eyes out for a possible puppy this summer. **fingers crossed! We have a "mature" dog Ayla, (McNab/ German Shepherd) who is 11 and a half years old and we also have pet parrots.  We seem to have also inherited a cat when my daughter moved back home for awhile.  

I'm enjoying reading through the forum and hearing all about your Havs! I hope I will have stories to share with you as well!


----------



## Havtahava

You keep crossing your fingers Good Buddy. I have a strong suspicion you'd be so perfect for a Havanese!


----------



## Laurief

Christy, Welcome & good lucl with your search. You will certainly not regred getting this breed, no coming on this forum as you will learn SOOO much!
Keep us updated on your search
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom

Christy welcome to this forum, there is so much great information here to help you on your Hav journey  Good luck with your new pup to be!


----------



## Lynn

Rita, 
Is your picture your new puppy? do you have him yet???


----------



## marjrc

Hello Christy - welcome! 

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to start new threads in the various forums we have here. There is a LOT of great advice from other Hav owners that can really help you should you need it. 

Hope to hear more from you soon.


----------



## Olliesmom

Welcome Christy!

I too live in N. CA. - where do you live - I am in the Bay area in Danville...are you anywhere close? 

Olliesmom aka Catherine


----------



## Rita

Welcome Christy. You will love this forum. Great people and great info.

Lynn, Yes that is my new puppy. You can find why I named him Houston on the name changing link. http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=263

I don't get him until March 10. LOL


----------



## good buddy

Thank you all for the warm welcomes!! I'm happy to be here! It looks like a great place to learn all about my new favorite breed of dog....ummm next to McNabxShepherds of course! 



Havtahava said:


> You keep crossing your fingers Good Buddy. I have a strong suspicion you'd be so perfect for a Havanese!


Fingers crossed and crossed again heehee!!

Olliesmom, I am in Ukiah, CA! Just a couple hours or so north of you.  There sure are alot of CA people here and fairly close to the Bay area.

** Also I forgot to mention, I HAVE hooked before when I was younger, but I haven't been hooking lately. 

Christy


----------



## JimMontana

Hi everyone. Jim here. Western Montana. Recently joined this forum and a few of you have nicely welcomed. I posted some photos; enjoy photography. We plan to get a 2nd Hav very soon and a new puppy should deserve lots of pics, if you'd like to see.  

Melissa, thank you so much for starting this board. I'd browsed (lurked  ) some before joining and already learned a lot here. By the way, I sent a message after joining via the "Contact Us" button -- did you get that?

Melissa and others -- I'd love to see more photos too. I especially like the unique action or funny or corny shots. Being dogs.

I'm going to try out this "Insert Image" button I see above to see if it works, with a smallish pic of myself with 10-week-old puppy posed on head.
...hmmm,  ,well I wish that was easier to insert a pic right into a thread, but I'll try it once the more difficult way just to see if it works.


----------



## irnfit

What a cute pic, Jim. Kodi looked like that when he was a pup, but his ears were more sable.


----------



## JimMontana

Christy, welcome. You're lucky: there are many good breeders in northern Calif. I'm doing an upcoming trip to Cal and researched them and could give you a few recommendations if you like, although others here might know them better.

In the slim chance you could, and see this soon, I just saw listed a shelter dog near the Bay that might be very new because it didn't even have a photo yet. They called it a Hav & Maltese mix that "looks more Havanese... and size range." I can get you the link if you want -- not sure that I'm supposed to post it here. I already told someone about it who said they were going to alert Calif Hav Rescue. If I was near there, I'd certainly take a look.

BTW, our young Hav did fine with a big older dog, a chocolate lab. He mostly ignored her, but on the other hand, put up with a lot without growling etc., and let her yank on his big labrador tail. He died recently, 13+ years, and now being replaced by a 2nd Hav.  Our young Hav does miss the company of another dog, even if he was a crotchety old guy.


----------



## good buddy

Hi Jim, Yes I am lucky! Once I really started looking I was pleased to see their were some very nice breeders within driving distance.  

I'm sorry to hear you lost your Lab. Thirteen years is a nice long time and I bet you were pretty close with him. It's good hearing that your two got along well...even if your Lab was crabby.  My Shepherd mix is a really sweet girl. When my daughter moved back home with a cat and I saw how well Ayla does with Hojo, I figured she would do just fine with a puppy.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I'm in Northern Cali~!


----------



## Rita

Hey Jim. Great picture. Welcome aboard. This forum is a great place for info and advise.


----------



## Laurief

Jim - welcome - great picture!!


----------



## Thumper

I'm pretty new here too, but wanted to say WHAT an ADORABLE picture, Jim!

My havanese looks ALOT like yours!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Jim, how old was Minka in that photo? That's cute!

Christy, et al, I can't believe how many hookers & former hookers we have here. I can't say that I've ever hooked.


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome Jim & Good Buddy:  Keep the pictures coming, Jim.  Hope everyone has made it through the terrible storms sweeping across the two Countries.  It is suppost to hit us today. Yuk.


----------



## Laurief

We are getting the horrible rain - started last night & the downpour has not stopped yet. Flooding everywhere!! Dogs REALLY dont like to go potty in the rain


----------



## marjrc

Jim, I've already commented on a few of your cute pics in the gallery. Minka is adorable!! Love the pic you put on here too! I'm glad to hear you are working on getting Hav #2 - I know the feeling! 

Welcome once again...... chat soon!


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, same thing here on Long Island - pouring  
Kodi went out this morning. He didn't want to, but once out he did what he had to do and cam in soaked. Shelby would not move, so I took her in and put her on the pee pad. Lo and behold, she went on it. She is finally getting the message.


----------



## good buddy

Hi Katie! Gee there are sure alot of folks here from No CA! We could have a Havanese Picnic! If I get a Havanese... lol! We've had the crazy weather here too! We had snow this week ~~which is something that NEVER happens here and I was so surprised that my fence guys came to set the posts~~even with the snow!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Hi 
Welcome to Jim and to Christy as well ..
It is interesting to hear that you all had large dogs before you found the smaller Havanese treasures . 
I had a German Shorthair - a wonderful dog . He wanted to fly solo just him and the cat Billy Clyde so I waited until they passed until thought about finding a new dog . My husband was not too keen on getting a new dog right away as it is hard to travel and leave them behind and we had places we wanted to see..
Then I met my friends dog Tulip and she put on a great show for me . Lots of ear lickies and stories and then she showed me her repetorie of tricks . I was amazed delighted and I was hooked ..
Enjoy the forum - it is great ..


----------



## Leeann

Hi Everyone my name is Leeann, I live in MA. I found the Havanese forum about a month ago and have really enjoyed everyone posts so I finally decided to join. I currently have one little boy named Riley and will be flying out to Indiana to pick up my second little guy at the end of the month. We will not make a final decision on this cute little guys name till he comes home and are welcoming any suggestion. Our #1 pick right now is Monte. 

Leeann

Our new little boy


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome Leeann, Your furbabies are adorable.  How old is Riley? Good luck with your new baby.


----------



## Olliesmom

WELCOME!!

Gosh one cute baby is just as cute as the next!!

I talk about getting #2 but my boy is such a spoiled mama's boy I would have such GUILT!! I know he would love the play time but don't think he would like the share time!!!!

Lucky you for #2!!


Olliesmom


----------



## Rita

Welcome Leanne. Your babies are so cute.  I like the name Monte. You will know when you get him. Sometimes the name just hits you out of the blue.

Again, welcome aboard. You will find a bunch of great people and useful info. Havs and Hav owners are wonderful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitBmom

Welcome Leanne and congratulations on your new little one  He is such a sweety!! And your other one is beautiful - I love the chocolate markings


----------



## Leeann

Thank you all, 
Riley is a little over a year old. He is our Xmas eve baby born 12/24/05. He is such a sweet loving nosy little boy.

Rita, you are right, that was what happened when we got Riley, the name just popped. After filling my house with all the new things you need when bringing a new baby home my husband made a remark of how this dog was going to be living the life of Riley..

Sorry whitBmom no chocolate here, I know its hard to tell in a picture. Riley is Sable, He has kept most of his sable but did lighten up a bit. We cant wait to see what happens when he turns 3 yrs old, we are hoping he gets darker again. I am attaching a pic. I just took the other day.

Leeann


----------



## Karen Fein

*Why can't I DO this???*

Help please. I am not really a techie. I have been trying for months to get a photo of my Barney to appear whenever I respond to someone in the Forum. It will not upload from my profile. It took me months to get it there. My husband, the REAL techie, can't get it to load either. We do not have too many pixels. Can someone please tell me where to go (well, not literally) to assist me to get Barney where to join all those other wonderful havs I see all the time? I'd appreciate assistance. Thanks.


----------



## Leeann

Hi Karen,
I am new at this too but this is what I have been doing:
under Quick Reply click on go advanced, Type what you want then scroll down under additional Options click on manage attachments a pop up box will appear, click on one of the browse buttons to locate the picture you want from your computer, then click upload. Hope this helps, I am not the greatest at explaining things ..


----------



## Rita

Hi Karen. Try this thread posted by Melissa under the photo assignments.
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=347

Or this thread
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=373

Hope it helps.


----------



## juliav

Hi Leeann, 

Just wanted to say that your babies are beautiful and Riley is just drop dead gorgeous. All that marvelous hair!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Hi Karen: You can do the same thing from the "Post Reply" Button on the top of the post. Just scroll down to the "Manage Attachments". You can choose your pics from there. Its easy even I can do it.  

PS. Ibkar: My Sam was born 12/ 29/ 05. LOL


----------



## irnfit

I'm trying this out and hope it works. One is a photo of Kodi at about 3 mos and the other is about 6 mos and shaved down.


----------



## irnfit

SUCCESS!! Thanks for the photo tips


----------



## Leeann

Yea Karen glad you figured it out Kodi has such an adorable face, great pictures..

Debbie, looks like our two babies have made our holidays extra special.. I seen a picture of Sam on another link he is absolutely gorgeous.. Do you mind me asking where you got him?? 

Thank you everyone for all the wonderful comments about my boys.
Leeann


----------



## dboudreau

Hi Leeann; Sam and I are both Canadian. His breeder is here in Nova Scotia, her lines come from both Canadian and American dogs. I hope to get another


----------



## Laurief

Leeann, Welcome to the forum! I love the name Monte - It looks like it fits. He is a beautiful baby - much like my Logan but a little whiter. Your Riley is gorgeous too - you must spend a lot of time grooming!
Laurie


----------



## whitBmom

Leeann I just love the picture - he is so gorgeous and the hair is great!! Do you do the hair yourself? I just love it!! 
Irnfit, I love Kodi's pics - cutie!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Hello everyone,
I have been on this forum for a few months now, but I hadn't taken the time to introduce myself. I am Karen and I have a 9 month old havanese, Brady. It is my husband, Brady and our 2 cats for now. We live in the Philadelphia suburbs. Brady has been the greatest addition to our home (although I am not so sure that the cats would agree with this statement). This forum has been a great help to us so far. Thanks to everyone.

Karen


----------



## Leeann

First let me say welcome Karen & Brady, i am new too and have enjoed my first few days online.

Answer to Riley's coat thank you all for the comments, I do most of Riley's grooming my self, I do send him to the groomers about every 5 - 6 weeks also. I guess I am very lucky Riley's coat is easy to care for, I noticed if I just take 5 - 10 min every day for a quick brush of any loose hairs he hardley mats at all. My breeder also gave me a great tip, Most people think Riley is in full coat but he is not. I shave his belly down to about 1/2" and under his arms. You dont see this when he is on all four but as we all get the Please Please Please on the back legs you will see it. Doing this has saved me a ton of time. 

Leeann


----------



## Rita

Welcome Karen. I am so happy that I have someone from PA finally on board. I am not too far from you outside of Scranton PA. Do you belong to the Delaware Valley Hav Club? I am joining asap. 

Welcome aboard. Great people, great havs, and great info.


----------



## Karen Fein

Thanks to those who responded to my woes on posting photos. So now I'm gonna try and see what happens. Fingers crossed y'all! 

Oh oh. It uploaded but I don't know where it went. Hey listen, don't laugh. I'm gonna keep trying!! Somewhere there are a gazillion of the same photo of my Barney!


----------



## whitBmom

Awww, so cute


----------



## marjrc

Leeann, Riley is just gorgeous!!!! He has hair you could really sink your hands in. Lovely boy! The baby looks adorable too, omg! We're getting our #2 at the end of the months too, the 23rd and I'm counting the days.


----------



## Brady's mom

Rita,
Houston is adorable! No, I am not a member of the Delaware Valley Havanese group as of yet. I actually did find my breeder through their website and she does keep me up to date on events, etc. I believe there was a picnic last summer right before we got Brady. I think they do it every year so we will be sure to sign up before then so Brady can go and have fun with all of the other Havs. They also do a great calander every year that I meant to get and never did. My breeder had it and a lot of Brady's relatives were in it. Next year I will have to get one!


----------



## Lynn

Hello Karen,
That is a great picture of Barney. You can have so much fun with pictures on this forum. Go to the Gallery and go to members photos (I think that is what it is called) and you can make an album book of your pictures. 

Welcome to the forum. I love you picture, keep them coming.


----------



## Lynn

Hi Leeann,
Welcome to the forum!
I think I read you have Riley, 2 cats, one husband at home. Same here. In your picture Riley was sitting by the cat? Do they get along?


----------



## Brady's mom

Lynn,
I think you are probably talking about my picture of Brady and my Ragdoll cat, Abbie. I wouldn't call them the best of friends, but it gets better every day. I am hoping once Brady gets a little older and calmer, they will all be the best of friends. Right now, "Chase the kitty" is one of his favorite games. Unfortunately, it is not one of the cats favorites. We are fortunate that Brady is afraid of the basement stairs, so as soon as one of the cats jump one step, they are safe. Brady sitting still with one of the cats is a rare occasion and always warrants a picture. How is Casper with your kitties?


----------



## juliav

Lynn - with time they will all get along, they always do.  Bugsy likes to annoy the cats once in a while, but my female calico will not stand for it. My male cat on the other hand tolorates Bugsy really well. They actually play together. They roll around restling and buyting each other, but gently. Then Bugsy will lick Barseek (the cat) and the cat will nip on Bug and then lick him, it's way to cute. But the cat is old and gets fed up with the puppy quite fast and just walks away. I know I should video tape it, but the camera is never handy when they are playing.


----------



## Lynn

Thanks Julia, that makes me feel better. I am thinking, and hoping it will all work out. I am committed to an animal once I get it, so they will just have to all live together and learn to like it.


----------



## BeverlyA

Hi Lynn, 
Just last week (possibly the week before) I saw Cesar do a segment on getting a dog and cat to get along. I believe it was a former soap opera actor and his wife that had the small mixed breed terrier that chased the cat. I think that Denise Richards was also on the same episode with a bunch of small dogs. 
I was a little confused as to what exactly he did to remedy the situation and why it worked. At first the dog chased the cat non-stop and the cat hid. Cesar forced the dog and cat to sit on either side of him on the couch and not swipe at each other or make sounds at each other. He made sure he was the pack leader. He made them sit next to each other, etc. When the owners got up off the couch, he made them get up "with authority". This is where I got confused....although the dog was chasing the cat, the cat was the one moving towards the dog on the couch, striking out at the dog, meaning it was the dominant one. Now if it was the one running and hiding, I don't understand it being dominant Eventually they got to the point where they got up from the couch and made the dog and cat both sit there next to each other, I guess that meant the problem was solved, lol.
Anyway, it was the first Cesar episode I'd seen to address this problem, and if you have Cesar on demand, you should be able to see it.
Good luck!
Beverly


----------



## SusanNorm

*Hi!*

Hi Everyone,

I thought I would introduce myself. I have been reading the board and finally decided to join.

My name is Susan I livein Worcester, MA. I recently got a Havanese Puppy (Ozzy) whom I absolutely love.

I have to say finding this site is great! I am so happy it exists!


----------



## Olliesmom

Welcome!!! We are just a bunch of fun havanese loving lucky havanese mommies and daddies!


----------



## jaz6552

Hi the hooker "thingy" made me nearly cancel my membership LOL I live in Spain with my Husband Jim we would like to purchase a Havanese bitch puppy can't seem to find any breeders here in the Costa Blanca region- can anyone help with any information. Anne & Jim. San Miguel.


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome Susan and Ozzy. Pictures Please. We love pictures. 

Welcome Anne & Jim, good luck with your search, these little guys are worth it.


----------



## jaz6552

Yes we desperately want to get one I have spent hours on the web but can't find any info on breeders here in Spain. Jim would like a pure white or black bitch......me....I just want one. I had to leave my baby Sasha a llasa apso, she is 14yrs old with my eldest daughter MarieClaire and her husband. The vet said Sasha was to old and because of health reasons couldn't withstand the journey. I miss her terribly and the children joke I miss her more than them (the oldest is 28 & the youngest 23)...didn't want to get another pet felt I was being disloyal to Sasha but the family all agree she is happy with Marieclaire and that I should get another "wee friend" didn't want to replace her with another Llasa and the Havanese are so like her in looks and temprament, she is truley a beautiful wee lady.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome Susan & Ozzy! This is a great place for good, acurate Hav info and for good (sometimes "censored") fun! Can't wait to see your baby! Vicki Oops! Anne I welcome you as well...wasn't trying to exclude you! Please forgive me!


----------



## Rita

Welcome to both of you Susan and Anne. Anne LMAO when you mentioned the "hooker" thing. I was thinking that some people might have to reread those posts carefully. They might think we are a wild bunch. 

We are a bunch of fun loving, hav lovers. You will find a lot of great info and a lot of great people. Welcome aboard.


----------



## jaz6552

Hi Rita just off the phone to my daughter Marie Claire, she was asking if I had managed to locate a puppy yet as it is my birthday at the beginning of Aprl...your wee darlin Houston looks just like Sasha our wee llasa apso when she was a pup. Still haven't had any replies re; any breeders in "Espania"...strange really when the history of the dogs seems to have come from Italy or is this not correct


----------



## Cosmosmom

HI 
Yes ,You are right they originally came from Italy from the aristrocracy . I do not know about Spanish breeders now days . I do know you can find them in Holland or the Netherlands ...

Maybe the website Euro bichon could help you locate a breeder..


----------



## irnfit

Welcome Susan. Ozzy is adorable.

Lynn - I have 3 cats. They all get along in their own space. There are times when they are all just lying around sleeping. Other times, Kodi is chasing them all over the house. And heaven forbid if one of the cats tries to sit on my lap. Kod chases them off. They will learn to get along eventually.


----------



## Missy

Hi Susan and Ozzy, He is adorable. we are from massachusetts too. about 1/2 hour from worcester. and riley and his mom are from around here too. hmmmm? puppy play group?


----------



## Lynn

Hi Missy,
 That would really be great if you could find someone on the site you could get a play group together! I would love to see someone around here with a havanese dog, I feel like a loner 
I tell you where I live know one knows what a Havanese dog is! When I tell them what my dog is the go "a what?"


P.S. I love your new pictures on the aviators


----------



## vettech

Hi Everyone ! My name is Sue and live in Connecticut. I know only one other person in the area that has a Hav, so I love this forum !! I did a lot of reseach before getting Allison, but I have learned a lot more on this forum than from anywhere else !! Thanks everyone for all the great information! I work full time for 2 Veterinarians. I have 3 elderly Labs, Allison, my 11 month old Hav, and 2 very talkative African Gray parrots. They keep the dogs in line while I'm at work !!


----------



## marjrc

Welcome aboard, Susan and Anne!! Glad you found us here. I hope you find answers to your questions and don't hesitate to ask if it's needed. We're a nice bunch. 

Good luck, Anne, with finding a reputable and good breeder in your area of Spain. I know what it's like once you've made the decision to get yourself a pup and then you just can't wait to finally make it happen! It's nice to hear your Lhasa Apso girl is doing fine with your daughter. I'm sure it's very reassuring.

I'm a SAHM of 3 teens (17, 15 and 12) and 2 cats, along with Ricky, our Hav, of 8 mths. We are getting #2 Hav in 10 days... not a baby, but a pup of 7.5 mths. which will be great! 

Chat soon.......


----------



## Leeann

Welcome Susan & Ozzy, Yes we live in MA also, we also have the name Ozzy in common, that is the name of my new guys daddy.. Missy a puppy play group is a great idea, with spring just around the corner there will be a lot of doggie events coming up. We can always meet up at a park somewhere also. 
Only a few more weeks before my new guy comes home, I keep reading what Rita is going through with Houston and giggle to my self, yea that’s right I will be feeling her pain AGAIN in a few more week. The first 3 or 4 nights are always the hardest never mind being sick on top of it… Rita sounds like you are doing a great job. If it was not worth the pain I would not be doing it again but those hava kisses are just the best.
I just found out my new little guys brother has become available also, hmm I wonder what my husband would do if he showed up at the airport to pick me up and I had 2 little boys instead of 1.. my luck he would see me standing there with a puppy in each arm and drive right by like he never saw me. LOL This little guy is in Indiana if anyone is looking, someone has to save me… Leeann


----------



## Laurief

Leean, Go for it!!! I have three and love it. When I picked up Logan on Jan 
1st this year, I also picked up his brother Clark and brought him home for my girlfriend. The brother played all night together until Clark went home to his forever home. We get together a lot & they play all the time. Two of her dogs and all three of mine, are related (same dad, and some same mom too) and it is great. We always say when they are together "I wonder if they realize they are brothers & sisters?" 
To me - like kids, once you got two - whats one more??
I know if am very bad for encouraging you!!!  
Laurie


----------



## jaz6552

Hi Marj
Just back in from the pet store ....have beautiful baby girl....white bichonmaltese...called Bella....We just couldn't get a pure bred havanese but she is gorgeous and I'm sure will enjoy being part of our family....does anyone have any advice and information on this cross breed. Anne


----------



## juliav

Hi Anne,

Congrats on your new baby.  The designer puppy that you got goes by the name maltechon. I don't know anything about the breed except that it's a mix between a maltese and bichon. Try to google designer dogs and see if you can come up with something. 

Good luck with your new baby,


----------



## jaz6552

Hi Julia
Bella is a wee darlin she is doing her pee pees on the training mat, we bought an Xpen and Crate having read all about them and there positive qualities when training a new puppy. She is settling in nicely,has been chipped and got her passport today goes back on Friday for her final Rabies injection then we can socialiize her a couple of days later with my friends Wienmarana called Blue I can't wait to take her back to Scotland for a visit at the enf of the year and if God's willing Sasha and she can meet.


----------



## Rita

Welcome Sue. I noticed some of your posts before about what not to let your dog eat. Your knowledge will come in handy. Welcome aboard. Great people and great havs.


----------



## dboudreau

Hi Anne: 
Congratulations on your new Baby.  How old is Bella?

Both the Maltese and Bichon Frise are in the same family of dogs that the Havanese comes from. Both are very happy, loving dogs, so the combination may be just right for you. Good luck with your new "Bella" and kept us posted on how she is getting along. Pictures too. Please.


----------



## mckennasedona

I'm Susan. 

I've been a member for a few weeks now so I figured it was time to introduce myself. My husband and I have two beautiful Havanese girls. We have McKenna, who is nearly three years old and her half sister Sedona, who just turned two. They keep us entertained evey day. We adore them!


Susan


----------



## juliav

Hi Susan,

Welcome to the forum. It's nice to see you again.  We've met at the S.F. Beach walk a couple of times, if you remember us.


----------



## whitBmom

Hi Susan, nice to meet you. I look forward to seeing pictures of your girls  Welcome to this forum


----------



## jaz6552

Hi Everyone
Just a quick update on "Bella" this is day two and she is thriving. Sleeps great at night up yesterday at 6.40am and today at 6.03am...so we can't complain. She just loves to cuddle and kiss. She gets her final rabies shot on Friday and as from Monday she can socialize with other pets. We are most impressed with her using the potty pads.....only missed it a couple of times...the only thing is when you try to change the mat she wants to play tug with it ....and hence it ends up everywhere....thank goodness for tiled floors.....she loves to place chase with her Daddy and is coming to us when we call her name....she is such an intelligent wee thing. Will try to download the pics we have taken so far...or one at least...soon


----------



## marjrc

Hi there, Susan! Great that you found your way here. We are soon getting our #2 Hav and I know it's going to be more fun watching them interact, than most t.v. shows on the tube these days!! I can't wait!  

I'll have to get a chance to check out the gallery.... hopefully some of you newbies have some pics posted!


----------



## aak

*new here*

Hi all,
I'm a prospective Havanese owner... or is it I'm considering the prospect of being owned by a Havanese?  Right now I'm doing research, talking to breeders (one of whom is on this forum- Hi Kimberly!), and getting myself ready for puppy-hood. For now I will probably be mostly reading and soaking up all of the great information I'm finding here, but I'll probably post more when I bring home my baby in the Fall. Thanks to everyone for participating in this forum- it's a great resource!

aak


----------



## Rita

Good luck aak. Thank Melissa for starting this forum. Is sure is great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Hi aak!  

Keep on soakin'! There is a lot of information to be found. I'm still finding it and hope to keep finding more for a long time.


----------



## juliav

Hi Aak and welcome!


----------



## good buddy

Hi aak! Welcome to the forum. I'm finding it filled with very nice people and good information! I'm also hoping to become a Havanese owner in the future.


----------



## whitBmom

Hi Aak, welcome


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome aak, Good luck in your search for the perfect pup.


----------



## dotndani

*Hi all I'm new here*

Hi my name is Dot and my family and I are looking for a chocolate Hav puppy?Anyone here have one? I live in Queens,NY and there are no breeders here whatsover.Any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated.Thanks so much..


----------



## irnfit

Hi, Dot
I'm on Long Island, and I know what you mean. No breeders unless you are willing to travel a min. of 3 hrs. or have your puppy shipped to you. I got Kodi in Mass. and Shelby upstate. Just make a decision on how far you are willing to go and start searching - Havanese Club of America and all the local clubs have breeder referral lists. Good hunting!
PS - and chocolates are not easy to find
Michele


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to the forum, Dot! Yup, you'll have to do a lot of research as well as checking out any breeder you might find. You want to be sure you're getting a pup from a reputable breeder who only has the pup's health and best interest in mind - no matter what color it is!  There are some horrible stories out there of people getting pups from "breeders" who don't care about size, health or personality of Havanese so...... Check out the parents' health and lineage... buyer beware!


----------



## dotndani

Thank you for your warm welcome.Hubby got in touch with a breeder who has a chocolate for sale,but he's only 3 weeks old,and she only sells at 8 weeks,which I believe after all my research is the norm.She lives up by Buffalo,so that's a way off.Is 1600.00 a fair price for a chocolate???
Thanks thanks to all!!


----------



## Judy A

Eight weeks seems a bit early.....I found that 10 to 12 weeks was the norm for a Havanese....any of you breeders have some input on that? I got Izzy at 11 weeks and that was early enough. They learn so much from their litter mates and mom from 8 to 10 weeks...


----------



## jolynn

8 weeks is too early. We got Skiver at 8 weeks, and I think that was too soon to leave his litter. BTW, he's doing fine now, just got his booster shots, he weighs 3 pounds, but we found out he has hook worm. Now, the vet said since he has been going potty inside all winter, he most likely had it since we picked him up from the breeder, since he did not poop outside (besides, the ground was covered with snow in MI). So one more thing we had to content with. The only reason the first stool sample didn't pick it up was because he had diarhea. But now that he's treated, I expect him to gain even more weight. Vet also said he probably won't get much bigger than 8 pounds, so I think we got the runt, but I sure do love that little runt


----------



## jolynn

Oh, he's good. He's completely over the cough he had, the vet is really happy with him, he said the hook worm is easy to get rid of with proper hygiene (which was probably not followed at his breeders, who will probably be ticked off with me for saying that). He really had a rough start, tho.

He's got a great personality, but can be a little stinker  I think they are all like that, tho. He is even starting to bark a little bit, it's cute. Only to annouce when someone is home. We are training him now, he is doing okay, but I think it was easier to train my rottweiler! It was easier for me to be alpha dog to the big dog then to this little cutie. I have to watch myself and not like him get the best of me


----------



## jolynn

*picture of skiver!!*

Okay, I'm trying to put in a picture of Skiver and my Hubby here, hope it works. He's a little scruffy here from playing, wasn't brushed out (dog, not hubby..well, both) 

I need to get more pics!!!


----------



## jaz6552

Welcome aak & Dot. Hope you find this site as helpful as we have, unfortunately at present I can't find a Havanese breeder here in Spain....maybe will just have to breed them myself. Our wee precious bundle is called Bella, we have only had her a week tomorrow and she is an absolute joy. She is called a Maltechon a hybrid of the Maltese Terrier and Bichon frese ..she looks like some of the pups on this site and her temprement and intelligence is wonderful....sooooo. once we get her settled we will be off and running again in our search for a Havanese companion for her.


----------



## jolynn

Actually, he's double the size of what he was when we got him! He's 19 weeks old, weighs 3 pounds. He was 8 weeks old when we got him from the breeder, and he was just under 1.5 pounds. He is a little guy, but he's huge in personality! He loves the ladies, and loves to give kisses. My hubby calles him 'a tongue on 4 legs'


----------



## juliav

Joanne,

I am glad to hear that Skiver is doing well. He is such a cutie!


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome Dot, good luck in your search. 

Welcome back Joanne and Skiver, I was wondering how you were doing.


----------



## whitBmom

Welcome Dot to this forum - I am sure you will find your puppy, just make sure you do all the research to ensure you get a happy and healthy puppy 

Joanne and Skiver, so nice to hear from you!! I have been wondering how things are going and I am happy to hear Skiver is now over his cough. As for worms, I am sure with the proper treatment it will clear up. It takes perserverance and time, but I think you have that down already. I think the photo you shared is so cute.  Tongue on 4 legs  Too funny!!

We call Oreo our Vacuum on 4 paws  He likes to hoover just about anything up. EEK!


----------



## jolynn

Oh yeah, vacuum, that's cute. Oreo must be like Skiver, then. Does he like to find little bugs and eat them up? My Mom is older, and she has a hard time with her housework, so I have to make sure I get the broom out and sweep her kitchen right away, or little pup finds all sorts of things!!

He's gone behind her furniture and brought out wrappers, an old cigarette butt (yuck), she gets so embarrased. I think he'd make a great maid


----------



## whitBmom

Well, right now it is winter time, so no bugs .... YET... yuck. But as for finding cheesestring wrappers, little pieces of paper, bits of food my daughter drops to the floor , he always seems to try to eat it all. I am always trying to clean up, esp. since Oreo's last tummy upset. It's all in the Tummy Troubles thread  I am happy to hear you are back.


----------



## marjrc

Hi Dot,

I got Ricky from the breeder when he was 9 weeks old, but was supp'd to get him at 8 weeks. I'm glad it was a little later and yes, I've heard it's best if it's even 10 weeks, but many pups do just fine so dont' worry. They do learn a lot from their moms, esp. the biting and nipping that they do in play during the 8-10 week period.

It's impossible to say just how much is "fair" for any Havanese, regardless of color, sex or location. Here is a thread you might be interested in reading. Members talk about what they paid. :

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=338

There are also threads about finding a proper breeder as well as what questions to ask and be asked....

http://www.havaneseforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=43

Good luck!


----------



## dianne cheshire

Hi 
I'm a new member. I will be getting my dog in 2 wks. He will be 2 in June. I thought I would skip the puppy stage. We have a basset hound. Does anyone have any advice on how to intrduce them to each other? I am so excited!! I have been spending alot of time reading the forum and getting some good advice. I would appreciate any good tips. I live in the piedmont area of S.C. No one I know has a H. Does anyone know of anyone in this area? 
Dianne C.


----------



## Kathy

Hi Dianne,
With getting an older dog, it is best to introduce the new one to the one already in the home, on neutral ground. For example, at a nearby park, or even out front where your current dog doesn't typically go or leave a scent. Have them both on a leash and see what they do. Smelling each other's butt's is normal and ok. <grin> Good luck with your new Havanese, you will find it all will go well I am sure.


----------



## juliav

Hi Dianne and welcome to the forum.


----------



## marjrc

Hi Dianne and welcome aboard! Glad you've been getting around the forum and learning here and there. I'm still learning as I go. 

I agree about the dogs meeting on neutral territory as well as having your B.H. walk back into the house first - after all, he's older and the new guy needs to notice that. Other than that, I've read about just making sure the first dog doesn't get scolded or ignored because of the new guy, but that's about all I know. Not much! lol

Oh! Is there any way for you to get something from the pup that you could bring home until he gets there? Something for your BH to sniff and get used to? Just an idea.... 

Good luck and don't forget to post pictures!! We are huge photo hounds here!!


----------



## redfeather

*I'm new too!*

I live in Virginia. I got my Havanese baby last summer after my pekingese died. I love him so much. He is now 17 months old. I got him when he was 10 mo. I also have a collie, and 4 kids of the human kind. We all live with my parents to help them out, as they are getting older, and my father is ill. My parents have a St. Bernard. So my Rico has lots of playmates. He is so funny and they all get along great. I 1st discovered the Havanese about 10 years ago or so, and wanted one sooooo bad. But every breeder I contacted wanted $2000 or more for just a pet puppy. So, needless to say - I couldn't afford it, and had to wait. When I got the job with my current company...I found out a girl I worked with had one and I got the name of her breeder. When my peke baby died, I contacted the breeder, hoping to get on her list... but luck was with me then, and I got Rico from her. My life has not been the same since. He truly makes me happy. He can always make me feel better when I have a bad day!


----------



## juliav

Hi Redfeather and Rico - welcome aboard. 

Please post pic of your baby, we love, love, love pictures!!!


----------



## marjrc

Nice to 'meet' you redfeather! What a sweet story about getting your little Rico! We can all understand how you feel. They just make all our booboos go away, dont' they? 

I'm Marj, at home with my 2 cats and soon to have 2 Havs. My kids are 17, 15 and 12 and keep me busy too, but they help quite a bit - so long as I ask them to.  We live near Montreal, Quebec in Canada and found only one breeder in our province, so lucked out when she happened to have two new litters and some pups available! Since then, I've seen the name of another here in Quebec, but I know nothing about them. We are getting our second Hav on Sunday, a 7.5 mth. old from Ontario, but originally from Hungary. Can't wait!

I'm looking forward to reading more about you and your pooches! Sounds like a full house!


----------



## whitBmom

Welcome Redfeather and Rico!! You will love it here. There is a wealth of information thanks to all the lovely people here. Oh yes, as Reece mentioned, we LOVE seeing pictures - you can NEVER get enough


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome Dianne and Redfeather! What colors are your havs? Vicki


----------



## Rita

Welcome red feather. You will love this forum. Great people, great havs, and great info.


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome, Dianne, Red feather and Rico.


----------



## Julie

I've been on here for awhile now,and I guess I should of introduced myself-
I am a stay at home Mom of 3......18,15 and a preemie(now 6).He is a special needs child.We have Quincy,our first Havanese,a sheltie named Vinnie and a cat -Jasper.I love havs of course,and I especially love bassett hounds(having owned 2 prior).I am a woodworker,crafter,active in Girl Scouting,gardening,and like home improvement projects.I have lots of interests,but these are a few.I have been married now for almost 22 years... good grief I feel old!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Nice to "meet" you Julie! You're a busy lady! Vicki


----------



## jaz6552

Welcome Julie I have only been a member for a couple of weeks I find the site very helpful and everyone is so friendly
Anne.
Vinnie & Quincey are very handsome.


----------



## Julie

Thank you..that was very sweet.Quincy and Vinnie are my love bugs! 
I try to be as helpful as I can on the forum.
There are many very nice people here,and you can ask anything.Welcome aboard to you all...... 
I wish more people would "chat"in the chat room........ If you ever would like to,feel free to enter.....


----------



## Doggie Nut

I feel the same! Everytime I enter no on is there! If there does happen to be another user's name listed I'll always ask "Is anyone there?"(I feel really dumb doing that! I never get a reply so I assume they entered earlier and since no one was there they left. I've only chatted twice and it was fun! Maybe we should schedule "chat sessions"!! Vicki


----------



## dianne cheshire

*welcome Julie/new T.V. show*

Good morning!
Welcome Julie. I am a new member, also. I will be getting my dog in 2 weeks.
When a started to type this message, I had to stop because I heard a noise. 
When I went to investigate, Bella, the basset was pulling my books off the table. She is 2 and just like a toddler. When I'm not looking, she is getting into something. I don't know how she can reach some things. I haven't found any toys, except hoofs, that she can't destroy. Did your dogs ever stop this?
I have just started to learn to knit. Before I had my first cup of coffee, she found my yarn. Of course,when I tried to get it, she started running with it unravling behide her. 
Is there any knitters out there?

This might be of interest to everyone. I just learned of a new show on T.V.
The ABC network has a new reality show which wil debut on 3-28-07 (special preview 3-27-07). The name is: "The Great American Dream Vote". A volunteer with Ba RNI at Daphneyland has been signed as a contest. Her dream is to build a senior center to save the lives of senior bassets. It will be an awareness that will benefit all rescue dogs. You can find out more from their website, www.daphneyland.com . I think this could be a way to help all rescue dogs, if she wins. Please spread the word.
Hope everyone is having a great day!
Dianne


----------



## jaz6552

Hi Folks
Me to I've tried the chat room a few times and have sent how the "is anyone there" ...but nobody answers....thought it might be the time difference we me being in Spain...we should try to synchrinize a time when we could all have a "blether"
Anne


----------



## kat57

Hi I'm Kat57 I'm new here and a new havanese owner. I have had my puppy for 2 days. I took her to the vet for her well puppy visit and was upset to hear what I was told by the breeder to be a STY IS IN FACT A CIST OR TUMOR. I"m making an appointment with an eye specialest If I have this removed by a specialest will it disqualify her from the show ring? This puppy was sold as show quality and I would never trade her because she has my heart. If you know the answer to my question please reply.


----------



## Julie

Oh,I'm so sorry to hear about the tumor/sist in the eye. 
That's just aweful news...please keep us informed as to how everything is going.I would contact your breeder and let him/her know for sure!Seems like they should pay half or something to me...

When I've entered the chat room...the same happens to me.....no one replies.I thought maybe I needed more deodorant on or something! LOL!

I've talked to one lady several times in the first room you enter...The Doghouse...but no one else really. 

Love to hear your bassett hound stories.....LOL!My two were very playful too,but did outgrow some of it.The male we had was Clifford..he was very sweet and smart.He would go for car rides to get gas in my husbands 55 chevy so he could have the free ice cream cone they used to give you for the fill up! Smart guy!


----------



## juliav

Hi Kat,

I am so sorry to hear about your baby. I agree with Julie, you should contact your breeder ASAP. She would know if the puppy would still be showable and if not, might offer you a refund, as show puppies are usually more than pet. 

Good luck,


----------



## jaz6552

Hi Kat
Oh you must be broken hearted I know I have only had my new wee baby over a week and we would be devastated if anything happenned to her. I agree with the other replies you have to contact the breeder...not just for the refund but on principal she should know the puppy wasn't at all well when she sold her to you.Hopefully it is just a cyst and shouldn't affect her eye re appearance...but I don't know about showing. Good luck. Send us some pics of your wee darlin and I'm sure the more experienced members will give you advice once they have read your link.
Keep in touch.
Anne


----------



## marjrc

Hi Kat57 and hi Dianne! Wow, more new Hav owners!!  

Kat, I most definitely think you need to contact the breeder! The poor little thing.... but you did buy a show quality dog so having a cyst that needs removing right off the bat isn't exactly reassuring! It doesn't help when there are emotions involved, but you did sign a contract.

Dianne, good luck with your b.h. ! She sounds like a handful! lol We'd love to hear more about the Havanese you'll be getting.


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome Kat57: 

So sorry to hear about your pup. Depending on the surgery to her eye you still maybe able to show. But I agree with everyone, call your breeder ASAP.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Hi 
I do not know about the eligibilty for the show ring - you may have to ask someone like Tom or Melissa .
As to the cyst I know this can be alarming but lets just hope for the best . You said the breeder said it was a stye so I assume it is not that large and it looks relatively harmless . It sounds like it might be a sebaceous cyst ( made up of fatty cells ) The important thing is this little fellow found the right mommy who is going to take care of it .
It may be able to be removed by a laser which is relatively non invasive .
It is important you consult a vet opthamolagist who know what he is doing .
keep us posted


----------



## Kathy

Kat57,
Since you have had your puppy for only 2 days, does your contract have a clause regarding health issues? If this has to be surgically removed, I would contact AKC and ask them if the dog could still be shown. They do have a list of things that can cause a dog/bitch to not be elegible to be shown on their web site, but it is safer to ask them directly. Also, I think it is important to find out right away what this really is. If it is something that could be genetic, you don't want to breed this dog/bitch, so that would make it not a show puppy in my opinion. Take the puppy to a specialist for sure, like you said, but also contact the breeder asap.


----------



## whitBmom

Kat57, sorry to hear about your pup. I sincerely hope all works out for you. You have had great suggestions here. Please keep us posted.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Hi! I’m a newbie here. I originally found this forum a few months ago when I was checking Havanese clubs, forums, groups, etc. to find a reputable breeder. Usually a breeder just breeding for money and not the love of the breed doesn’t bother to join Havanese clubs or forums, so I thought that might be a good place to start my research. However, after I got on a couple of reputable breeder's lists for a puppy, I had forgotten about this forum. Fortunately, my breeder mentioned the name again, and here I am!

Although I expected to get my Havanese puppy later this year (if lucky), one of the breeders whose list I was on called to see if I was interested in an older pup (7 months) that she had. She had kept it from her last litter for possible show, but it didn’t work out. Well, long story short, my husband and I fell in love with her, and now I’m “Maddie’s Mom”. She’s now over 8 months old, and we’re having so much fun with her! She makes my husband and I laugh so much, especially when she hops like a bunny chasing down her carrot toy. 

My daughter is grown and on her own now, so I’m fortunate to stay home with my new Havanese. My husband works from home, so we’ve had lots of time to bond with her. I consider myself lucky to have gotten an older pup, since the housebreaking was pretty much done. We weren't looking forward to those middle of the night potty breaks needed by a new puppy! We live in the San Francisco Bay Area, and would love to find other Havanese owners for some possible play time. Maddie is a sweetheart, and loves to play with other dogs. We take her to obedience class, but since its not a puppy class, there’s not too much time for playing, although she loves the class. 

I hope to learn a lot here, and hopefully find some playmates for our girl!


----------



## whitBmom

Welcome Maddiesmom to this forum! Its really nice to see how many new ones are coming to join us here. You will love it here, as there is so much to learn from all the wonderful people here. I find myself visiting daily - I am addicted!!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Hi Maddies Mom 
Welcome and Congratualtions on your new girl . I know what you mean about the bunny hop . Too cute !!
Some of the people in the bay area were trying to arrange a playdate for our dogs so stay tuned I do not know what was decided but I am sure it will come up again ..


----------



## juliav

Hi Maddie's mom and welcome. 

I am Bugsy's mom as well as Romeo and Brandy's and I live in San Francisco. We would love to meet you and your puppy. Where in San Francisco/Bay Area do you live?

Also there is a small dog walking group that meets every Saturday at ocean beach in front of Beach Chalet (between Fulton and Lincoln) at 10:00 a.m. sharp. I rarely make that group, because they don't want dogs over 20 lbs and my poodles are way over that.


----------



## chrisdisser

*Welcome to all the newbies*

Thank you for introducing yourself, Maddie's Mom! It is so nice that you won't have to do much housebreaking - it does seem to go on forever! I also want to welcome the man with the hav on his head - too funny! My female likes to ride across my shoulders in the car, but doesn't usually sit on my head. This is a great place for information and support.


----------



## Havtahava

Maddie's Mom!!! A friend just sent me a copy of this photo and I recognized her as soon as I saw your avatar: 









And this is my favorite photo of her with no eyes: 









It's good to see you here. It's so good to see Maddie's face again too. I will be smiling all night now.


----------



## Lola's pals

Hi Simon and Sara here we just love our new havanese Lola and she sure loves us and our kids. Lola is now 16 weeks old and starting to settle in
we are out on the west coast of B.C.


----------



## Havtahava

Welcome Simon, Sara & Lola! We're south of you a ways. I've been up to the west coast of B.C. a couple of times and think you are in one of the most beautiful areas I've visited! Victoria especially is spectacular.

Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Julie

Welcome Maddy's Mom!Kimberly is this one of your pups?Beautiful photo with the hair in the eyes!


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, it is. That is Maddie's mother under my name.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Thanks everyone for such a warm welcome! I really hope to learn alot from this group. juliav, I really appreciate your telling me of the San Francisco group. Unfortunately, its a little far for me, although I might try it sometime. We'd love to meet your dog too! I'm an hour from San Francisco and about 10 miles south of Walnut Creek. I live in San Ramon. It would be ideal if I could find someone with a Havanese in my area. My neighbor is a vet and is trying to arrange a play date with a friend that has 2 Havanese. The friend lives a little ways from me, but I hope we can work it out. I'm more than willing to offer my backyard for some Havanese fun. 

Hi Kimberly! Wow, its good to see you here! Yes, I do love that picture of Maddie with no eyes. Its not often that we get to see her eyes. When she walked into my husband's desk twice, we trimmed about an inch from her bangs. But they've grown out alot, so she's still got that old english sheepdog look! We tried the bands you suggested, but the little stinker is so active, they fell out within an hour or two. If they didn't fall out, she'd work them out. Thank you so much for letting us have this girl. She's such an an inquisitive and amusing Havanese (aren't they all?). Everyone in her obedience class can't help but love her. When she does a command right and gets her treat and praise, she jumps straight up in complete joy! That's probably not acccording to the obedience "manual", but you can't help but laugh and enjoy their antics. I just love this breed!


----------



## Havtahava

All Havanese may be amusing, but Maddie is extra special. There are none out there like her, I'm sure of it!


----------



## juliav

Maddie's Mom - I believe Ollie's mom lives in Danville and that should be much closer to where you live. We are still planning to have a Hav get together for anyone on these boards who can make it.


----------



## MaddiesMom

juliav, thanks so much for the info! Definitely count me in when that Hav get-together is planned! I'm new, so I'll have to do some research on how to reach Olliesmom. Danville is right next to San Ramon, so that would sure be easy for both of us. Thanks again!


----------



## juliav

Maddiesmom - just go members list click on O's and Olliesmom is the first name on the page. You can just PM her.


----------



## marjrc

Hi and welcome, Maddysmom! 

I am Marj, SAHM of 3 (17, 15 and 12) and owner of 2 cats and now 2 Havs, Ricky and Sammy. We also got Sammy at 7.5 months and it's been very easy so far - only a week with us and he's totally adapted to our family. I wasn't ready to go through those housetraining days and nights all over again so soon. Ricky is 2 weeks older than Sammy so they are very close in age and development which is great.

Maddie is gorgeous and looks like she's got a bit of mischief about her! Too adorable! 

I hope to get to know you more throughout the forum. There are many threads on all kinds of topics so feel free to jump in!


----------



## marjrc

Hello "lola's pals". Welcome, fellow Cdn. Hav owner!

I hope to see pics of your cutie pie, Lola!


----------



## Julie

Kimberly,
Your mom and the daughter(Maddie)are just beautiful!I'm torn.....mom,daughter,mom,daughter,mom,daughter........LOL


----------



## Havtahava

Aw, thank you Julie. I'm pretty proud of both of them. They are beautiful girls with fabulous personalities.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Hi marjrc! Yes, its so much easier with an older pup. I taught Maddie to ring a bell by the sliding glass door to go out. It only took a day or two. Of course, you have to go out when they ring it to play a million times a day. But that eventually slows down, and now she at least does an obligatory potty when she goes out before playing.

You noticed that Maddie has some "mischief" in her? Boy, you hit the nail on the head! She doesn't miss a thing. I spent yesterday moving my potted plants to an area where she can't get to them. Then she decided to remove the dried moss from a couple of silk plants I had. She just loves shredding it all over the house! So now, the moss has been removed, too. Other than that though, she's very well behaved inside the house. I think obedience class is great for these little guys and gals. It makes the bond between you and your dog that much stronger, and makes for a safer environment for the dog. When I yell "come", now she'll come running. Of course, I usually give her a little treat for being so obedient.  

I just saw pictures of your boys. They are so handsome! You must be thrilled to have 2! Lucky you!


----------



## whitBmom

Awww, what a smart cookie Maddie is!! I love that these pups of ours are just so briliiant...


----------



## judith

*first post!*

hi, i have been lurking since last fall and have been unable to post until now. i live in sunny southern california. thank you melissa for providing such a valuable information source. nothing is left uncovered including puppies chosen "poop diet" (i am serving pineapple tonight! my sweetie pie is coco almost 6 mo. born oct. 29. she is cream with sable ears and back. she took some time to find and after months (in december) of searching we were ready to drive to no. ca when we found coco just 2 hours away in escondido. we attended orange county's pet expo last week (ceaser was there) and stopped by the havanese booth. lucky, there was a so ca havanese club meeting just starting. we were able to meet some very friendly people and their beautiful havenese. i am amazed everyday by how much fuller our life is since we brought coco home. thanks so much for sharing! judith


----------



## susaneckert

Welcome Judith , where are you at in southern cal so am I I live in San Marcos about 10 mins from Escondido I have a male he just turn a year old I see your little one is 6 months I am a member of the southern cal havanese club now. they are alot of nice people there. your little hav is born on my daughters birthday . LOL How lucky you found a breeder in Northern cal. ? Yoda came from Ohio mine is black and white you can see picture of him here. Hope you get some pictures posted of Coco love to see her Susan


----------



## juliav

Welcome to the forum Judith. 

Please post pictures of your little one, we love, love, love pictures!!!!


----------



## susaneckert

Yes pictures pictures we loves to see little ones


----------



## judith

*photos*

sorry, i don't have a digital camera. my daughter in san jose has some photos on her camera, is it possible for to post one from there? i am very electronicall deficient. susan, i live on catalina island near long beach. we have an hour boat ride to the mainlad. coco is a very good little sailor, thank goodness! judith


----------



## Laurief

Welcome Judith - you can find just about anything you need to know here.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Welcome Judith! Yes, you'll find a wealth of info on this forum. It seems I learn something every day!


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome Judith. If you give your daughter your log in name and password she can upload the photos for you. You know how we love to see pictures.


----------



## susaneckert

HI Judith on the pictures your daughter can post them for you she would have to sign in and it would be under hers .If you take a regualr picture and if you have a scanner you can scan them into your documents and up load it that way or when you get pictures develope have them put them on a CD for you its like 3.99 extra at time of dev. There is always ways to put photos here. I have lived in North county most of my life and I have never been to catalina Island strange huh.Maybe one day if you come over to the mail land we can meet some where,


----------



## marjrc

Welcome Judith and Coco!! Nice to see another joyous Hav owner among us. 

Hope to read more about you and your furbaby. Don't be shy about posting!


----------



## judith

*judith*

thanks for the photo info, we will give it a try. susan, my son lives in san marcos and i have family also in encinits and carlsbad. it is such a nice area with beautiful weather. i will be sure to get in touch next time i am down there. i forgot to mention i crochet and have been felting wool pads for coco's various containers. judith


----------



## susaneckert

What a small world LOL we will for sure have to meet next time you are in town.It sure does have beautiful weather here today is really nice. Lovin it alot today.been out side most of the day airing out the house ect. Glad you decided to post here instead of lurking around


----------



## Rita

Welcome Judith. This is a great place. Glad you found us.


----------



## Hannah

Hi, this is Hannah. Here's a little bit about myself. I have been happily married for 25 years to a wonderful husband, we have 6 children, 2 are married, 3 grandchildren and one due next week. We have homeschooled for 18 years, my youngest is going into 3rd grade, so I only have 10 years to go. I have a good friend and neighbor who runs a large dog kennel, she was the one who encouraged me to get my first havenese, but unfortunatly I didn't research the breed standard well enough, I guess I didn't know the right questions to ask. My Cookie is so sweet, but I think he's retarded sometimes, if tell him a thousand times a day to sit, I still have to push his bottem down half the time, and he goes potty in the house, right after I've walked him for 20 minutes, he just turned 4 in May. Snowflake is my beautiful white/cream girl, she's very smart and is also the alpha dog in our home, everyone knows she eats first and the other dogs sit patiently and wait for her to finish. Ted E. Bear (Teddy) is my new puppy, he's 4 months old now. He's sort of a sable, at least that's what he started out as. Near his skin the hair is tan, then silver, with sable at the ends, with black on his muzzle and tail, it will be interesting what he ends up as. We love our havs so much, I can't imagine life without them.


----------



## Hannah

*Alittle about myself*

Hi, this is Hannah. Here's a little bit about myself. I have been happily married for 25 years to a wonderful husband, we have 6 children, 2 are married, 3 grandchildren and one due next week. We have homeschooled for 18 years, my youngest is going into 3rd grade, so I only have 10 years to go. I have a good friend and neighbor who runs a large dog kennel, she was the one who encouraged me to get my first havenese, but unfortunatly I didn't research the breed standard well enough, I guess I didn't know the right questions to ask. My Cookie is so sweet, but I think he's retarded sometimes, if tell him a thousand times a day to sit, I still have to push his bottem down half the time, and he goes potty in the house, right after I've walked him for 20 minutes, he just turned 4 in May. Snowflake is my beautiful white/cream girl, she's very smart and is also the alpha dog in our home, everyone knows she eats first and the other dogs sit patiently and wait for her to finish. Ted E. Bear (Teddy) is my new puppy, he's 4 months old now. He's sort of a sable, at least that's what he started out as. Near his skin the hair is tan, then silver, with sable at the ends, with black on his muzzle and tail, it will be interesting what he ends up as. We love our havs so much, I can't imagine life without them.


----------



## marbenv

Hi Hannah,

Thanks for sharing about yourself. Wow-6 kids and 3 dogs. You must be one busy lady. I don't have my puppy yet--have to wait until the fall. When I first started looking I thought I would find just any havanese, but after being on this forum I have learned how important it is to buy from a reputable breeder. Your Cookie is pretty even though you have some behavior issues. Post a picture of your new baby when you can.

Marsha


----------



## Laurief

Welcome Hannah - we are a crazy group here - :biggrin1: Glad you found us. I only see 2 pups in the picture, where is the baby?? Your two are beautiful!! 
Laurie


----------



## Rita

Welcome Hannah. :welcome: By the way, love your name. It was my husband's grandmother's name. I adored her.

Your babies are beautiful.


----------



## Thumper

Hi Hannah!

I think you may have me beat  I have 7 kids and one dog, but I'm planning a second dog sometime next year.

Nice to meet you! And your Havs are adorable.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Julie

Welcome Judith and Hannah!:welcome:


----------



## irnfit

:welcome: to Hannah and the gang! You will love this forum because we are all a little nuts...about our Havs.

Your Teddy is so adorable. Cookie and Snowflake look just like my Kodi and Shelby. :biggrin1:


----------



## Hannah

Hi, thanks for the warm welcome, how do I get a picture next to my blogs, like everyone else? I'm new to the computer and internet, I didn't see any place to put it.


----------



## Hannah

Melissa, I think your Stoogie looks like what my Teddy will probably end up looking like when he's done changing colors. Its kind of funny, Snowflake didn't change at all untill she was 2 , she was all white, with cream tips on ears, then tan spots started coming out on her back. Cookie hasn't changed abit in 4 years, not even his puppy antics. Teddy get lighter by the week.


----------



## juliav

Hi Hannah and the gang and welcome to the forum.

Thanks for posting the pics of your fur babies, but you still need to post one more of your new puppy.  We love puppy pictures and you really can't post too many.


----------



## susaneckert

:welcome: :welcome: :welcome: :welcome: love the pictures


----------



## Hannah

*new pictures*

Okay, here's a couple more pictures, I haven't figured out how to download the pictures I took today. I put the memory card into the SD reader and plugged it to the sb port, but I don't know what to do next, my husbands at work, so he can't help me.


----------



## Laurief

Oh My - what beautiful children you have - hairy & human!!


----------



## mintchip

Great pictures Hannah!


----------



## susaneckert

Ok you have a memory card right > If you do then what you do is wait for the window to say copy to my computer the pick will automatically copy to your computer and they should be under documents my pictures I do know of a picture program picas which you can use for emailing ect and it is free till you can get a nice picture program


----------



## Leeann

Wlcome Hannah, looks like you already have MHS so I guess we dont need to worn you. Great pictures, your babies are adorable


----------



## Beamer

The little puppy in the sweater is sooooooooooo cute... wow..


----------



## Laurief

Yea, I dont have one that color - hmmmmm :crazy: 
Laurie


----------



## susaneckert

Now if I cant fine a black and white one LOL then I want that color what do you call that color my eyes are not like they use to be LOL


----------



## Laurief

I keep saying that too but all these pictures are killing me!!!! 
laurie


----------



## susaneckert

The pictures are killing me too Im thinking what can I sale that can get me to have a little girl OMGOSH I will have to think about that one hee hee


----------



## Laurief

I would have to sell my husbandound: 
laurie


----------



## juliav

Laurie - what a great idea, now I know how to get a new pup!!!


----------



## susaneckert

YES!!!!!!!!!! I will sale mine I dont think I would get enough for him though he is kind of worn out LOL and PTSD not any one can handle thoses mood swings that is why Yoda is so good for him when the PTSD kick in he turns to yoda and plays and makes alot of it go away its great to watch.hey hubby has some OLD coins I could sale hee hee


----------



## Hannah

*MHS*

:biggrin1: I don't mean to be dumb, but what does MHS stand for? I must be blessed with a great husband, he lets me buy whatever dog I want, as long as I take care of them.


----------



## Laurief

We call it Multiple Havanese Syndrome - like potatoe chips, you cant have just one!!


----------



## susaneckert

I want more I for sure have MHS I must just 1 more I will have just one more some day LOL


----------



## susaneckert

I am going to a toy breed meeting on weds they told me there are some people with havanese there so who knows maybe I can get to know those people .Just one more is all it takes huh LOL


----------



## ksabrosa

Hello All -

My name is Kali even though Im actually from New York  I have a two year old Havanese named Havana who I just realized from this site is an all white chocolate Havanese. How's that for rare! I also have a 9 week pup named Luna that I just got on Friday. Poor thing had a long ride over from Tulsa but now she's safe in my Havanese crazy home. The girls have taken to each other very well except that Havana has yet to understand that she is bigger and stronger than the baby and can't jump on her back lol


----------



## susaneckert

:welcome: :welcome: :welcome: :welcome: glad you came to this site you will fine so much informtion here and every one is so friendly. love the pic om gosh look at that brown nose I love it


----------



## Cheryl

Welcome to the forum Kali. Your furbabies are adorable. How old is Luna? How big is she?


----------



## marbenv

Hi Kali-

Welcome.
Luna is a doll. Looks like Havana has those light eyes, too. How pretty.

Marsha


----------



## juliav

Hi Kali,

Your girls are really cute love the contrast: one light, one dark....very striking.


----------



## ksabrosa

Hi everybody  

Yes she does have those light eyes shes an absolute doll.
I always tell her I want to steal them from her. Luna is so tiny, maybe 3 lbs. I havent even had a chance to go through all her papers yet. My husband was out of town this weekend so Ive been alone making my first attempts at crate training and making sure "Vannie" as we call her wasn't too much of a bully. Im a little broken hearted because I put her in her play pen today and wont be home until after 7. My husband works from home after 12 noon so it won't be a problem come tomorrow when hes back, but shes probably at home freaking out right now.


----------



## SMARTY

Welcome Kali and girls. Your baby is probably sleeping and not worried a bit. Most things bother us more than our babies.


----------



## ksabrosa

Thank you Smarty ugh I just wish I didn't have to leave her so soon. I hate work I wish I could just play with puppies all day 



SMARTY said:


> Welcome Kali and girls. Your baby is probably sleeping and not worried a bit. Most things bother us more than our babies.


----------



## Laurief

Kali, welcome to the forum!! So your profile says Fort Lee, NJ. 
Are you in NJ or NY?? Your Luna looks like stuffed animal - so perfec!! And Havana is beautiful. YOu must get a lot of attention when you go anywhere with them.
I am trying to set up a NE play date at my house in NJ - you guys are welcome to join in you want, PM me if you are interested.
Laurie


----------



## Obiwanhavanese

Hi My name is Roger. We have a Parti male named Obiwan (Obi for short). He's two years and three months old and we live in Vancouver, BC Canada. Obi has his own blog, you can read updates and see pics of him and his new baby brother.


----------



## marjrc

Laurief said:


> Yea, I dont have one that color - hmmmmm :crazy:
> Laurie


Down girl, DOWN!! :whip: Someone tie Laurie up. She's thinking of adding to her motley crew already! ound:

Hannah, welcome to the forum! LOVE all the pics you've posted. Oh my, that tiny thing is gorgeous!!!


----------



## marjrc

Laurief said:


> I would have to sell my husbandound:
> laurie


Maybe,... but kids are worth much more on the market. Or so I hear.....  

Now, Paige, be reasonable. You have to leave some Havs out there for the rest of us you know!!

LOL


----------



## Laurief

Marj, true true, I am "thinking" but thinking only!! I am spread sooo thin now, I could not think if it. 
But I can dream!!!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief

True True, I do have two good looking very healthy strapping young men. Hmmm... wonder what (or which pup) I could trade them for? Sorry to say though that the older one comes with a college tuition!! haha
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

:cheer2: :laugh: Sorry...... should have read all the posts before replying, now I have multiple posts going here. Oh dear! :banplease:

Welcome to Obi and Roger too! What a cutie Obi is! I'll definitely be checking out the blog.

Kali, your pups are adorable! I'm sure the little one is doing just fine.


----------



## Obiwanhavanese

*Obi in Vancouver.*

Thanks for the warm welcome. Yes, the blog started out as Obi's own, but in recent months with the arrival of his little human brother the focus has shifted a bit. If you read the earlier posts you'll see that it was more about Obi.... and more pics too.

Cheers,



marjrc said:


> :cheer2: :laugh: Sorry...... should have read all the posts before replying, now I have multiple posts going here. Oh dear! :banplease:
> 
> Welcome to Obi and Roger too! What a cutie Obi is! I'll definitely be checking out the blog.
> 
> Kali, your pups are adorable! I'm sure the little one is doing just fine.


----------



## Leeann

Let this be a lesson to those of us who only have one or two, once you get a third you start selling off family members to get more havs.. LOL Now thats a serious case of MHS..


----------



## susaneckert

I offer to sell hubby but not a one offer LOL my kids dont leave here no more so I dont think I can sell them LOL


----------



## TnTWalter

*Hello. I'm Trish...wearing myself out looking for a Hav...*

Most of you know my story. Just wanted to officially 'introduce' myself.

Mom of 3 human children + married to my HS sweetheart for 13+ years. We even went to rival colleges. LOL. Our beagle Quincy is 12.5.

Started researching smaller dogs fell in love with havanese. Thought rescue would be best for us because of price, now hoping to get older puppy from a good breeder....now I'll almost take anything just not a cat. No offense cat people. DH is allergic and I'm just not a cat person.

Trish:yo:


----------



## Janet Zee

*Hello, my name is Janet.*

I've been here about a month or so, but I just found this thread. Thought I should introduce myself and make it official.

I am married to a wonderful man, and have 5 sons also married. We have 10 grandchildren 7 boys and 3 girls, they are the love of my life.

I also wore myself out trying to find a responsible breeder, which I finally succeeded in doing. I will be getting my little furbaby at the end of July. We will be driving down to Virginia to pick him up. I have wanted to get a Hav puppy for about 2 years, but my husband is not well, and I thought a puppy might be too much. But the yearning for a Hav puppy ended up being greater than the fear of the extra work involved. Now I am counting the days until our little "Baci" will be home with us.


----------



## irnfit

:welcome: Janet. Congratulations on your new puppy, Can't wait until you can post some photos. You will love the forum for info and help with your new little one. They are a joy!


----------



## marjrc

Leann wrote: "Let this be a lesson to those of us who only have one or two, once you get a third you start selling off family members to get more havs.. LOL Now thats a serious case of MHS."

**** Umm... yeah... and your point is???? * :angel:

hehehe :evil:

Oh, welcome Trish and Janet! Glad you made it 'official' otherwise we might have just ignored your posts. 

My goodness, I'm in a mood tonight, aren't I? LOL

I can't wait to see Baci in pics as soon as you get some Janet. As you may have figured out by now, we are never satisfied with the number of puppy pics that get posted here. Seems like we have this addiction, you see....

Hope to get to hear more about you soon! Sounds like you have a busy family life.


----------



## SMARTY

Welcome Trish and Janet. I have become addicted to this web site. Lots of good infor and always a good laugh.


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome :welcome: Roger & Obi & Family, more:canada: Eh!. Love the blog. Very creative.

Welcome :welcome: Janet & "Baci". We are waiting for pictures.hoto:

Welcome :welcome: Trish and Quincy. We love non Hav's too. I hope I didn't miss someone. Sorry if I did.


----------



## susaneckert

Reece you crack me up LOL yes we are a little:crazy: and yes Havanese do :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Elin

*Hi, I'm (almost) new here!*

I've been sneaking around in the background for a while, but I guess it's about time I introduce myself and my dogs. My name is Elin and I live in Oslo, Norway (my English might be a little rusty). I have two havanese boys. Isak is 7 years old and I've had him since he was a puppy. Theo is 9 and I got him when he was three. Theo is Isak's father. Our website is only in Norwegian so far, but you're welcome to have a look at the photos 









Isak and Theo


----------



## Rita

Welcome to all the newcomers. This is a great place for information and advice. Glad you are aboard.:welcome:


----------



## susaneckert

:welcome: :welcome: :welcome: :welcome: glad you decided to give it a go on chatting here you will fine most people are real nice here and will chit chat alot alot of good info here to some breeders some just regualr old Joes that just love the breed and some wanting the breed love the pics


----------



## whitBmom

Welcome Elin, Isak, and Theo, it is so nice to have you here. This group just gets bigger and bigger and it is wonderful to see all these new faces


----------



## Laurief

Welcome Elin - your guys are gorgeous!!!
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome Elin, Isak and Theo, such beautiful boys you have. :welcome:


----------



## Elin

Thank you all for warm welcomes! There seems to be a lot of nice people and great dogs here  Looking forward to getting to know you better!


----------



## littlebuddy

i'm new as well, trying to post a current pic of my pooch. first time dog owner, love love love my hav! he makes me laugh every day.


----------



## juliav

Warm welcome to all newcomers. 

Your puppies are just adorable, love littlebody's coloring. How old is he?


----------



## Elin

littlebuddy, that was a great picture and a beautiful dog


----------



## Hannah

Littlebuddy, what a nice puppycut hairdue, beautiful dog! How old is he?


----------



## marjrc

Welcome Elin! I enjoyed seeing the pics at your site! One of your Havs looks similar to my Sammy who was brought over from Hungary. He is very different looking from Ricky, who is from a Quebec breeder, but Sammy does have the Hav personality and love of runninglikehell with his pal Ricky! 

Welcome to all the newbies!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Elin

Thank you, Marj  I looked through the pics in your gallery. All 88 of them!  Yes, Sammy does look a little bit like Theo, although Theo probably is heavier built than Sammy. Theo descends from American havanese that was imported to Europe during the eighties. As you can see, my boys look very different too. Isak has a very curly coat while Theo's coat is wavy. Both of them are big, but Isak is BIG. But they both have the wonderful havanese personality.

I actually prefer dark coloured havanese, but somehow I ended up with two white/cream/golden. In both cases I fell in love with their temperament, and what's on the inside is more important than the exterior. But my next havanese just has to be black/brown/multi coloured! I think I've got a case of this MHS-thing, but I've decided that two dogs at the time is ehough, so I try to fight the urge to get one more.


----------



## Julie

:laugh:Yes...there will be a quiz later on about Marj's 88 pictures in the gallery....:laugh:


Welcome all you newbies!eace:


----------



## CinnCinn

:brick: Well, funny this forum is called coffee shop - that's what I do for a living. We own coffee shops! Fun place to meet people, but they don't have Havs, and I like talking with folks who have the same passion I do!

I'm from Gig Harbor, Washington. My 2 legged kids are 20 & 22, both in college which made it a perfect time to get Rudy. He joined the family in January and I'm already dying for another!

About 4 years ago I met a gentlemen who had flown to Chicago to pick up his Havanese puppy. While waiting for flights, he completely sold me on why the Havanese is the perfect pet. Last Fall, by accident, while shopping, I struck up a conversation with a women, who, by the way, breeds Havanese. Fate! 

I'm glad I found a place where everyone likes to chat about their pets! 

With a smile,
Cindy


----------



## susaneckert

:welcome: :welcome: :welcome: to the site they are great dogs arent they? I know I love them glad you join this form they are all great people here Susan


----------



## Julie

Welcome Cindy and Rudy!:wave: 
I have family in Washington....Olympia area
:tea:Coffee is BIG there......:ranger:


----------



## marjrc

Yikes!! I have 88 pictures in the gallery?????!! :jaw: 

Time for some purging methinks! lol I'm not sure if even I could take a quiz on all the pics I have there, Julie! :suspicious: ound: 

Elin, yes, Sammy is petite so not like most Havs. He's not even a smaller version of a Hav since he isn't quite the standard. His nose, his eyes and head shape and body length are all a little 'off', but he also has the Hav love of RLH games and can be playful, though not as playful as Ricky. 

I think you're right about 'two dogs at a time'. Though I'd LOVE another, it is definitely a much bigger adjustment to make than when we added #2.


----------



## Elin

Marj, I love your 88 pictures! eace: Your dogs are adorable. Nobody can blame you for posting all those pictures  

And who cares if Sammy isn't quite the standard as long as he's healthy and happy. Isak did well at a show as a puppy, but then he just wouldn't stop growing and his coat went all curly and weird. (Sometimes I wonder if one of his ancestors had a secret affair with a poodle :biggrin1


----------



## Tiff

*Just saying hi!*

Hello all!
I just registered here because I've found it so helpful browsing as a guest in answering a lot of my questions. I am planning to bring home my very first Hav in October and I can't wait! I'm 27 and I live in the suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## ama0722

Elin-Welcome!

Tiff-Welcome to the group! Belle & Dora like Chicago... good parks!

Marj-maybe he is just a HSD <BG>

Amanda


----------



## Doggie Nut

Don't purge Marj.....I say go for 100!!:biggrin1:


----------



## marbenv

Hi Tiff,

Welcome. Lots of good information here. I joined a few weeks ago and I can't believe all I've learned. Like you, I will be getting my first hav in October. I can hardly wait! Unlike you, I am "57" and live in Florida. I do have family in Chicago area. We love to visit that city.

Marsha


----------



## dboudreau

:welcome: :wave: Remember to post pictures when you have them. Please!


----------



## Havtahava

Welcome to Elin, Tiff, CinnCinn and LittleBuddy!


----------



## Gableshavs

*New to group*

I just found this group and I look forward to having fun talking about Havanese. I am owned and loved by two very different Havanese. Dorie is 3 and loves to go to nursing homes, and my younger Marya just finished her championship on Mother's Day. I live in Coral Gables, FL with a 15 year old son, my husband who is a banker, the girls, my poodle (also therapy dog) and more fish than I can count (African Cichlids). I am still learning about Havanese, reading as many books as I can and studying proper breeding techniques. I hope to eventually have a litter of my own, but not until I'm thoroughly versed in what a responsible breeder should and should not do. I do enjoy attending shows in Florida and have met many wonderful people from all walks of life with the same love of Havanese I share.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome Gablehavs! Got pics to post?? We LOVE PICS!!:welcome:


----------



## Olliesmom

A big welcome!!!! We have lots of info for you - check out all the old threads!!!


----------



## cfabisch

Hi! This looks like the place to introduce myself. My name is Cathy and I live in Minnesota (a transplant from Southern California). I have one Hav who's 18 months old. His name is "Doc." I also have a 3 year old Great Dane and a 5 year old All American (mutt). They are all black - not planned, just turned out that way. We're expecting our our second Hav in just over a week and we can't wait! Married, 2 kids, 5 & 10 and a cat. 

I'm very happy to have found this forum (thanks for starting it Melissa). It looks like there's a lot of really nice people here! I look forward to reading some of the old threads!

Cathy


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome Cathy, what a great looking family you have. :welcome: What color is your new pup?


----------



## Honey Poney's

Hello everybody.



Just joined his group and wanted to introduce myself.

My name is Christine, I am from Belgium, this is a small country in Europe.

I am a single woman, 47 years old now, I have 9 Havanese, a daughter called Stéphanie who is 14 and she has a chihuahua


----------



## susaneckert

:welcome: :welcome: Im so glad you found the form!!! And you are right best way introduce your self with PICTURES how nice. YOu will enjoy it hear lots of nice people with good ideas.We have breeders hear and just the people that love the Havanese breed . Congrads on the # 2 Havanese just kick back kick your shoes off grab a cup of coffee and start reading LOL :thumb: hoto: hoto: <<< Post lots of them the more the better Susan E


----------



## juliav

Welcome to the forum Cathe and the gang, :wave:

What a good looking family - furry and human


----------



## susaneckert

:welcome: OMG 9 Havanes wow you go girl!!!!! glad you found the form where are pictures you will see that we all love pictures wellcome


----------



## juliav

:welcome: Honey Poney,

You've got quite a big Havanese gang!!! All I can say is, please post lots of pictures. We love, love, love pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## cfabisch

Wow, 9 Havanese! And I thought four dogs were a handful! You go, girl.

Our new pup is a white and black parti boy. It will be nice to have a little white fluff around the house.:biggrin1: 

Cathy


----------



## Laurief

Christine - what a crew you have!!! Wow!! Welcome to the forum, we need pictures, pictures, pictures!!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Elin wrote: *"Isak did well at a show as a puppy, but then he just wouldn't stop growing and his coat went all curly and weird. (Sometimes I wonder if one of his ancestors had a secret affair with a poodle )"*

*** You're right. It doesn't matter that Sammy isn't the standard, we still love him. We think a Maltese might have jumped the fence at his breeders at one point! lol

Amanda wrote: *"Marj-maybe he is just a HSD <BG>"*

*** LMBO! Maybe he is, maybe he is.... lol

Vicki wrote: *"Don't purge Marj.....I say go for 100!!"*

*** You enabler, you!!! 

Welcome to the best Hav forum around, Tiff!!


----------



## marjrc

Welcome Cathy, Gableshavs and Christine! 

Cathy, I also ended up with 3 out of 4 pets black. One cat and our 2 havs, though Sammy has some cream and white which is nice. Our Gigi, a brown tabby, is the odd one out. Congrats on getting your new pup!! How exciting! LOVE the pictures! 

Christine, my sis lived in Belgium for 4 years, but I never had the chance to visit her there. My mom went and loved it! 

Gableshavs, congrats on the shows and winnings! Good luck with the breeding as well. Keep us posted!

We have 2 Havs, Ricky (11 mths) and Sammy (10.5 mths) and 2 cats, Shadow and Gigi, 3 kids (17, 15 and 12) so things are usually busy around here.


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome Christine:welcome: Love to see some pictures of your clan.hoto:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Welcome everyone!!:welcome: Glad you are here!! We hav all learned lots from each other!!


----------



## CinnCinn

Hi Christine, I'm newish too! Welcome! 9 Havanese. I am so jealous! Can we see pictures??

Hi Cathy, Love the black puppies. How'd you get that picture? It's just perfect! I took Rudy to the dog park the other day and he played with 4 Great Danes. I was so happy & surprised how confident he was with them. I wish I had of had my camera. They were all black and white and so is he.

Smiles,
Cindy


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome Cathy & Honey Poney! I love to meet new chatters that have multiple havs....I have 3 dogs, bichon, maltese & hav! Cathy, let me know how it goes w/4!! I would love another hav! 4 would probably be my limit though!


----------



## kgiese

*Hi Jan*

My name is Karen and I too hook rugs. Hand dye and cut the strips. I actually love the dye part, as I never know what I'm going to get with the different wools. We have a 3 year old Havanese named Hank. We got him from a breeder in Washington State, and he is one of the best dogs we've ever owned. He's got the cutest face I've ever seen and loves to give kisses. We take him with us everywhere we go. We have an RV and Hank loves to go on vacation, even if it's just for the weekend. I joined this forum a few months ago, but have never posted before now. I've only read the others and everyone gives me so many good tips on care, etc.


----------



## SMARTY

:welcome: :wave: :welcome: :wave: :welcome: :wave: I'm new to the Havanese and ask alot of questions. Everyone here is great, I have learned so much from them on dealing with a toy, long haired ball of energy. So get your :tea: or something stronger and join in.


----------



## marjrc

kgiese said:


> My name is Karen and I too hook rugs. Hand dye and cut the strips. I actually love the dye part, as I never know what I'm going to get with the different wools. We have a 3 year old Havanese named Hank. We got him from a breeder in Washington State, and he is one of the best dogs we've ever owned. He's got the cutest face I've ever seen and loves to give kisses. We take him with us everywhere we go. We have an RV and Hank loves to go on vacation, even if it's just for the weekend. I joined this forum a few months ago, but have never posted before now. I've only read the others and everyone gives me so many good tips on care, etc.


Welcome!! My stepmom, Maureen, is an avid rug hooker and has participated in shows here and in the U.S. She and my dad are also RV'ers so i thought it was cool to read about you and just HAD to share that. lol As IF you might even know each other! :biggrin1:

Hank sounds like a darling! Don't be shy about posting, please. We would love to know more about you and Hank and see some pictures.


----------



## CinnCinn

Hello Hanks Mom,

I live in Washington and got Rudy from a breeder in Enumclaw. Where did you get him? Do you live in Washington?

Have you heard about the Cascade Havanese Club? They have the annual Havanese picnic this Sunday in Auburn. If you want more info., you can go to their website.

I'm so glad you've joined in. I too have learned a lot from reading & learning from others.

Smiles,
Cindy


----------



## kgiese

*Hank's Mom*

Hi Cinn Cinn and Marjrc,

In answer to your questions, we bought Hank from Alderon Farms in Toledo(?) WA. He is the best, and sweetest dog. No illness of any kind, and as far as I can see, no problems with CD. My vet in NM checked him out as soon as I got him, and was very happy with what she saw). At the time we were living in New Mexico and had him flown in to Albuquerque. I was so nervous about him flying, but he made the trip just fine. He was totally socialized when we got him, and fit in with us from the day we picked him up. Our grandkids live in NM also, so he had kids to play with, but now we're living back in Houston (we're from TX). Our grandkids were here last month for a week, and he had so much fun, but we could tell he was ready for them to go home. Ha! - Marjc I probably don't know your mother-in-law. I only hook rugs as a hobby and actually haven't done any hooking in quite awhile. I took lessons from Sandy Vandeburg in El Paso, but she moved back to Virginia to be near her children. She does beautiful work and usually made a trip to the Texas Hill Country for add'l lessons, etc. every summer. --p.s. Hank is black, so I'm not getting a lot of good pictures, as he moves too fast. Ha! - Oh one other thing. I was born in Port Angeles, WA. My mother is from Sequim,and I still have relatives living up there.


----------



## Julie

Welcome everyone.........:wave:


----------



## dboudreau

:bump: Lots of new member, just thought I would bump this up


----------



## Carol

*Hi, I'm Carol*

Hi, I'm Carol and I live in Chicago. I'll be getting one of DawnGlo's girls in October! Can't wait!


----------



## Laurief

Welcome to all the new members!! It is so exciting to have so many people to chat with!!
Jerseygirl - I got so excited when I saw your name, thinking I had other Havs in Jersey - but from Chicago??!?!!?!?? Come back!!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5

How did I miss this thread. I am Linda and my husband Bob, Bella, Fred & Scudder live outside of Philadelphia, Pa in Valley Forge. I have 2 step kids 22 & 19 yrs old. I am a freelance makeup atrist for photo shoots and TV. Bob has an industrial HVAC company. We love this forum thanks for starting it Melissa!

Brady's mom introduced me. she has been a member for about a year and me a 1-2 months. she pointed out i have more posts than her already!


----------



## pjewel

Well this thread was a surprise. I've only been with the group for a short time but I already feel like a member of the family. I'm waiting for my first hav, Milo, who will be joining my family tomorrow. I'm going to have soooo many questions.

It's interesting, whenever someone asks what kind of dog I'm getting, their response to my answer is, "you're getting a *what?*" I'm happy to know there are other hav families not too far from me. I live on Long Island, New York.


----------



## Laurief

Yay, another east coaster, Geri - you gotta consider coming to the East Coast play dates !!! You better post and send pics of Milo tomorrow!!!
Laurie


----------



## maryam187

Oh guess I missed this thread too!
So: *HI* again everyone! I'm Maryam, 27, live with my hubby in Greensboro (NC), am Iranian, grew up in Germany, where I studied medicine, am about to go through all the American medical exams while waiting sleeplessly for my unborn Pablo that I'm expected to get mid November! Oh boy, still 3 months to go :frusty: 
Maryam.
PS: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I LOVE THIS FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAEwton

*New here*

Hello to everyone. My name is Judy and I have a six month old female Havanese. My eleven year old granddaughter and I are training her for show. I also have Yorkies but they are just my pet's. I am so glad I found this place. So many of my questions have been answered already just from reading past post. I live in the Willamette Valley area of Oregon.


----------



## dboudreau

Great to see so many new members, We love pictures, lots of pictures.


----------



## Havtahava

Hi Judy, I was just up your way a few weeks ago. That whole area is gorgeous. (And I know how to correctly pronounce Will-AM-ette too - ha ha)

pjewel, there was a very large Havanese club starting up two years ago in the area. I don't know if they are still as active as when they first started, but have you heard of them or found anyone involved in it? If you are interested, I can look up info on them for you.


----------



## kippys

*New member*

Hi - my name is Kippy and I live in southeastern Ohio. We have two Havanese -Enrica and Sha'ra, two blue-merle collies, four cats (or five - depending on whether you count the yellow fella who just showed up for dinner a few weeks ago and never left) and four horses (2 Quarter Horses and 2 minis). One of our minis is an excellent little driving horse and we have done parades, shows and trail drives with her. We love our Havies and I wanted to find a nice forum where I can learn more about them and share the fun of living with a Hav. Hello to all.


----------



## Havtahava

Hi Kippy! It sounds like you have a full-blown ranch in the works. :laugh: 

Welcome!


----------



## Laurief

Welcome Kippy!!! We are glad to have new members- the more the merrier. I would love to live with you guys and your zoo!! I love animals. 
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut

WELCOME EVERYONE.....YOU'RE GONNA LOVE IT HERE!!


----------



## Amy R.

Hello fellow Hav lovers~~ I joined the Forum about a month ago and somehow missed this thread. My husband and I have been married 41 years (child bride of the 60's! LOL) and we are the proverbial young-at-heart, active Californians. We have two adult daughters nearby and have had lots of beloved cats in our lives, but never, ever a dog! I became smitten with the Havanese breed a couple of years ago, and our little Hav boy Biscuit came home New Year's weekend. We never imagined we could love an animal this much, and he's added immeasurably to our life. And this Forum is a delightful addiction---I have learned so much from this lovely and generous group of people. Thanks, Melissa! All the best~~


----------



## Doggie Nut

Amy, I was a child bride of the 60's (well actually 1970 but I was only 18!) I posted this in another thread but not sure if you saw it or not, but I LOVE the name Biscuit....so endearing and just makes you wanta "squeeze" him...like the Pillsbury dough boy!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

I also managed to miss this thread. I have been a member for a while but I guess I should introduce myself. I live in NYC with my boyfriend (soon to be fiance) and our new Hav puppy Kubrick. I am originally from Brazil and later grew up in California and have always had cats growing up. My boyfriend is allergic to cats, though, and I started looking at dogs. Havs stole my heart and so here I am with my first dog. I absolutely love this forum, everyone is so nice and helpful! I am really addicted! 

Thanks Melissa! 

Oh and :welcome: to everyone else!


----------



## irnfit

:welcome: pjewel,
Welcome to the forum. I live in Lynbrook. Are you near there? Can't wait to see and hear all about Milo. If you have any questions, just ask the Forum. We are all a chatty bunch and love to put in our 2 cents. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Judy E, kippys, maryam, jerseygirl, pjewel, Amy and Lina - here's an official "WELCOME TO THE FORUM" although I've managed to chat with some of you on other threads. 

I'm sure you'll find tons of great info here on the Havanese as well as positive energy, funny posts, shoulders to lean on and a place to vent and ask whatever you like. There's a Coffee Shop forum here for those things you'd like to chat about that aren't Hav related so go ahead and have fun posting!


----------



## Alexa

*Hello from Washington*

Hi everyone,

I have been mostly lurking and reading on this forum, but after PMing a couple of you I figure it's time for an introduction!

My name is Alexa and I live in Snohomish, WA with my husband and two girls (12 and 14) and our brand-new Havanese puppy Marley. I work part-time for a photo studio (mostly highschool seniors)

My younger one had been asking for a dog for years and years, but I never felt quite ready...no matter what the kids say, you just know who is going to be the one taking care of the furry kid!!

We had looked at Marley beginning of June when he was just born. The breeder tends to breed on the smaller side, so I wasn't sure if it was going to be a good fit for us since I prefer the dogs that are a little bigger. She tentatively reserved him for us while we went on a trip to Germany (where I am originally from) and when we got back we decided to just "take another look" on Sunday.

....Of course could not go home without him.....and now we are here both excited and scared since I had never owned a dog before in my life. Some of my questions will seem so basic, but I hope you'all will have lots of patience with me!!

Alexa


----------



## kippys

Thanks for the warm welcome. Why is it that people who love dogs are often so warm and welcoming?  Once I have learned my way around, I'll post pictures of our Havie girls and maybe sneak in a pic that also shows my nine-month old collie, Vincent. He is never far from the Havies; in fact, I sometimes think his whole world revolves around Sha'ra. There is no trouble that these two can't find. Enrica just sits back sometimes and watches them tear around the house. That is what you get for being silly enough to have three dogs in the house who are under 1 1/2 years old. :laugh: 

We aren't show people, but we love our fur kids and I love hearing about and seeing everyone's dogs and how they do at the shows they attend. I look forward to learning a lot and just enjoying the company of other people who share the same interests.


----------



## Amy R.

Vicki---well, guess we were young and foolish, right? My daughters are mortified that I was married at 20, they still can't get over it, soooo benighted. They all get married in their thirties today. It's a different world, for sure! 

No, I didn't see your compliment re Biscuit's name on the other thread, ---so, thank you. But I really can't take credit. We had lots of Spanish/Cuban names chosen when we picked our little guy up, but the breeder remarked that her granddaughter loved him and called him Biscuit, and the name just seemed to fit him perfectly. And, yes, he is absolutely and totally squeezable!


----------



## JimMontana

Welcome Alexa (newest) and everyone else! Lots of good people here to answer any questions, so fire away.

Alexa, your avatar photo is great! We got our puppy Tully this May from a Seattle area breeder, but since that breeder tends toward the large side, not small, I'm sure it's not the same breeder.


----------



## Amy R.

And welcome to all the newbies who are even newer than I am:biggrin1: 
ALEXA-- I can completely relate to what you are saying about being scared/nervous/excited about your puppy. We never had a dog , either! I actually was freaking out as I drove out to pick him up New Year's weekend, thinking what AM I doing? But it is so much fun and we have loved the experience, truly. My husband was reticent about getting him, but he is gaga over him. 

I was unaware of the Forum at the time we got Biscuit, so you have a huge advantage over me but I did read every Havanese book I could order from Amazon , and that gave me some guidance. No question is too trivial here, and everyone is so willing to help. I've learned so much. So welcome & enjoy that puppy!. Like kids, they're not little for very long!


----------



## Carol

*Thanks!*

Thank you also for the very warm greeting!! And Laurie - I'm still a Jersey Girl at heart! As a matter of fact, spent the weekend down the Jersey Shore! Where do you live? We plan on having a well traveled havanese as I have family in NJ.


----------



## Leeann

WOW we really are getting alot of new people.

Welcome

It also looks like we are getting more & more havs on the east coast also, that is great, now if we could just get a few more in MA or NH me and Missy would not be alone or have to move to be near more havs..

Loving all the new puupy pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## Missy

Welcome everyone. Love all the new puppies and puppy parents to be. 

Leeanne. if we could just figure out where to work for a living I would be more inclined to move to a bigger population of Havs in a warmer climate...So if anyone know of jobs....


----------



## juliav

:welcome: to all the new members.

It's great to have you here!!!!  All I have to say is: * WE LOVE LOTS OF PICTURES!!!!*


----------



## TnTWalter

*Hi all new members!!!*

WELCOME!!! You'll love this forum and WE'RE so GLAD you're here!!!

Please check the chat at the top occasionally, you never know who may be waiting to 'chat'!!!

I joined in May [officially....started lurking in April] and got Winston mid-June, a LOT sooner than I was planning. LOL. I'm in the Midwest [Indiana]. 3 kids, 1big kid [aka dear husband [DH] and 'lil Winston.

Trish


----------



## Laurief

So many new members- I just love it!!! 
Carol - central Jersey (somerset county) do you have family near there?? It would be so cool have a play date.!!

Alexa, your Marley is just adorable - certainly understandable why you could not leave without him.

Kippy -the nice thing about this forum is that it is not just for show dogs. None of mine are show dogs - they are just my children!!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit

to all the new forum members. This is more than a forum...we have become friends, organizing playdates, giving emotional support at important times, and laughing alot. I guess the terrific nature of our Havs rubs off on us.


----------



## Alexa

Thanks for the warm welcome!!

I will post more pictures when I figure out how to get ANYTHING done anymore <g>

I would love to meet more local Havanese owners for occasional get-togethers. We were at the Cascade Havanese Club meeting this summer, so I may have met some of you, but it was pretty overwhelming that day for us, so I don't really remember any names!!

Alexa


----------



## mckennasedona

A big WELCOME to all the new members!!

Susan


----------



## Laurief

Alexa, your avatar picture makes me smile:biggrin1: 
Laurie


----------



## marbenv

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome to all new members.

Marsha:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Alexa, your pup is gorgeous!! Can't wait to hear more about him and you. I hope you find many interesting topics to chat about in all our threads. The forum is growing which is great! 

Welcome!!


----------



## Sissygirl

marbenv said:


> Welcome, Welcome, Welcome to all new members.
> 
> Marsha:biggrin1:


Hi,

I just found out about the Havanese forum a few days ago and am real excited to talk about Havanese Puppies and my Sissy. Sissy is two years old.
She is just precious and we love her very much. I do not show Sissy but have been told that her parents are both show dogs. Her mother is
Westcreek Spitfire Tapscott and her father is CH KB's Special Effect.

We live in Oklahoma and I do belong to the Oklahoma Havanese through yahoo but it is not a very busy board.

Nice to meet everyone and I can't wait to get in on the conversation.

Marie
"Sissy's Mom"


----------



## lfung5

We would love to see a picture of your precious sissy!


----------



## Amy R.

Welcome, Marie---you will love this Forum!


----------



## CacheHavs

*Introduction*

Hello,
My name is Heather and I just joined this forum a few days ago. I have been lurking to see how people respond to one another. I have to say that I like the friendliness and help that people here are offering, as I have been to other sites that the people seem to be quick to judge.
I have three wonderful Havanese (Ch. Kantavari Mini Cedrik aka "Cedrik", Ch. Oskarka Oskarova z Farmy Zvirat aka "Oskarka" & Frais De Chauffage Georgia aka "Madi"),we just had our first litter of Havanese on 8-3-07, and what a joy they are.
I have been raising, showing and breeding dogs for 26 years. I got involved with the Havanese in 2003 fell in love with them and had my first Havanese in Jan. of 2004.
Thank you Melissa for creating a great place to come and relax to talk about our wonderful breed

Best Regards,
Heather 
Cache Havanese


----------



## Thumper

Sissygirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just found out about the Havanese forum a few days ago and am real excited to talk about Havanese Puppies and my Sissy. Sissy is two years old.
> She is just precious and we love her very much. I do not show Sissy but have been told that her parents are both show dogs. Her mother is
> Westcreek Spitfire Tapscott and her father is CH KB's Special Effect.
> 
> We live in Oklahoma and I do belong to the Oklahoma Havanese through yahoo but it is not a very busy board.
> 
> Nice to meet everyone and I can't wait to get in on the conversation.
> 
> Marie
> "Sissy's Mom"


Yay! (I told Marie about the forum a few days ago on MySpace, our puppies are "buddies" eace: ) I'm happy to see you here! There are lots of Hav-moms and dads that are crazy about their babies...

Gucci has Tapscott parent too, hmmm...that *MAY* explain the resemblence between Sissy and Gucci, perhaps they are related! 

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Thumper

CacheHavs said:


> Hello,
> My name is Heather and I just joined this forum a few days ago. I have been lurking to see how people respond to one another. I have to say that I like the friendliness and help that people here are offering, as I have been to other sites that the people seem to be quick to judge.
> I have three wonderful Havanese (Ch. Kantavari Mini Cedrik aka "Cedrik", Ch. Oskarka Oskarova z Farmy Zvirat aka "Oskarka" & Frais De Chauffage Georgia aka "Madi"),we just had our first litter of Havanese on 8-3-07, and what a joy they are.
> I have been raising, showing and breeding dogs for 26 years. I got involved with the Havanese in 2003 fell in love with them and had my first Havanese in Jan. of 2004.
> Thank you Melissa for creating a great place to come and relax to talk about our wonderful breed
> 
> Best Regards,
> Heather
> Cache Havanese


:welcome: Heather,

The Havanese in your avatar is beautiful! Glad to have you here in the forum, it is a very friendly, helpful place 

Wow..there are so many new members this month, that is awesome!! We are growing quickly.

Melissa has created the perfect Hav-community! eace:

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom

to all the new members!!


----------



## Sissygirl

lfung5 said:


> We would love to see a picture of your precious sissy!


Here is a link to see a picture of Sissy

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb127/Lm2krier/Sissy16.jpg

Also, I have uploaded some pics here on her profile.

Nice to meet everyone!

Marie


----------



## Laurief

What a doll!! Love the ponytail!! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser

Great Thread, 

Hi everybody Victor and Jorge down in Miami, FL. First time Hav owners since last Jan. 

They are our spoiled boys. Great dogs! 

One of our favorite pass times lately is walking them on South Beach or in town and just seeing how many people flip out when the meet our dogs. Specially Cuban Americans, most of whom have never heard of them. 

I think we must have sold about a half dozen people on the breed. 

In addition to having great dogs, this forum is fantastic. We have learned so much. Special thanks, to all of you for sharing your stories and advise on these great dogs. 

Jorge Z.


----------



## Laurief

Jorge, welcome to the forum. It is kinda funny that cuban americans dont know about the breed! I too have been able to convince many people that this is the breed to get!! Its a nice feeling to know that there are more Havs in your area. 
Laurie


----------



## RedHeadedGator

WOW! Welcome to everyone! It is an awesome Forum with some of the nicest people you will ever meet! :becky: :welcome:


----------



## Havtahava

Hey Marie, I'm surprised you don't post a link to Sissy's MySpace page. Ha ha! I think you have a couple of my dogs MySpace pages linked also. (I have Tinky, Martha, Hillary and Piaget.)

Good to see you here!


And Heather!!! I got your message. I'm just lagging on replying. 
It's really good to see you here. I just got the premium list for the show over your way in September, but it's the week before Piaget is old enough to show, so I won't be going this time around. Good to see you here.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome everyone! Glad you found us! Boy are you in for the time of your life!


----------



## marjrc

Beautiful new Havs joining the forum! Congrats and welcome to all the newcomers!

I'm Marj, SAHM of 3 (17, almost 16 and 12), 2 Havs, 2 cats and a great hubby, Ralph.  Busy life! Love to scrapbook, be on the computer, play Scrabble and all word games, and chat with my Hav friends here. I do more, but oh well...... lol

Enjoy your stay with us!


----------



## Melissa Miller

Marie, Dawna is from Oklahoma also! We have a Red River Havanese club that is in OK/Tx and we do dog shows but also fun pet stuff. I am in Texas. 
You should come to an event sometime. 

Welcome everyone! We had a lot of good members join lately!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Welcome to all the new members ..
This is a wonderful group of people and the pictures of their doggies aren't bad either .
If you depended on me Melissa - you would be in big troubl:biggrin1: e ..


----------



## Sissygirl

Havtahava said:


> Hey Marie, I'm surprised you don't post a link to Sissy's MySpace page. Ha ha! I think you have a couple of my dogs MySpace pages linked also. (I have Tinky, Martha, Hillary and Piaget.)
> 
> Good to see you here!
> 
> Thanks! I am really excited to have found this forum.. Gucci let me know about it! Sissy does have a myspace and yes you are her friends. That's a great place, too. Her myspace link is on the profile here under her homepage.
> 
> here is the link:
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=215832693
> 
> Glad to meet everyone!!!!
> 
> Marie


----------



## Sissygirl

Melissa Miller said:


> Marie, Dawna is from Oklahoma also! We have a Red River Havanese club that is in OK/Tx and we do dog shows but also fun pet stuff. I am in Texas.
> You should come to an event sometime.
> 
> Welcome everyone! We had a lot of good members join lately!


Hi Melissa,

I have never attended a dog show - I think that would be a lot of fun. I do not show Sissy - but of course she would win...hehe. The havanese our such beautiful dogs - I have never met one that wasn't. Do you have a link for the dog show events.

Marie


----------



## Sissygirl

Thumperlove said:


> Yay! (I told Marie about the forum a few days ago on MySpace, our puppies are "buddies" eace: ) I'm happy to see you here! There are lots of Hav-moms and dads that are crazy about their babies...
> 
> Gucci has Tapscott parent too, hmmm...that *MAY* explain the resemblence between Sissy and Gucci, perhaps they are related!
> 
> Hugs,
> Kara


Kara,

that is interesting about Gucci having a Tapscott parent, too. Our breeder lives around Oklahoma City. Do you know the full name? Some of your pictures remind me of Sissy so much.

Marie


----------



## Thumper

Sissygirl said:


> Kara,
> 
> that is interesting about Gucci having a Tapscott parent, too. Our breeder lives around Oklahoma City. Do you know the full name? Some of your pictures remind me of Sissy so much.
> 
> Marie


Ehh, not off the top of my head! I have all of Gucci's paperwork (registration, vet bills, etc) in a file at my office since her vet is right next to our office. I keep most things organized there, less clutter for the house  lol.

I will look and PM you next time I work. I know a few others here are in the Tapscott line, but as Kimberly says, that is just a breeder and they could have dogs from different lines, etc.

I do think they bare a great resemblence! Especially the puppy photos. I will have to show you some puppy pictures of Gucci. I will post them on myspace later today. Her gold markings were gorgeous! Of course, the gold doesn't show up great in her recent pictures and the gold around her eyes is now gone. Boo hoo.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Anne

Heippa kaikki!
..and same in english:
Hello everybody! 

I found this forum when I was just surfing some Havanese links..

I´m 25 years old Havanese owner from Finland, city called Rauma. I´m studying IT and my goal is to graduate at next February.

I live with my co-habitant and our lovely Havaneses! I also have my own kennelname called Havannette´s (F.C.I). I´m not yet a breeder, that is only my future dream!

My very first dog was a Bichon Frisé male called "Tipsu" (passed away 1997) and at the moment I have three Havanese males!

My first Havanese is called "Heppu" (reg.name: Sanillan Fun Fellow) - Heppu means Fellow in english. Heppu is almost 4 years old. Heppu is white-black parti.

Our next lovely male is called "Onni" (reg.name Sanillan Hello I´m Lucky) - Onni means Lucky in english. Onni is 2,5 years old and his color is white-gold.

Our little baby is called "Sulo" (reg.name Sanillan Lively´N Sweet) - Sulo means Sweet in english. Sulo is 11 months old and he is white-brindle.

I´m a little bit sleepy at the moment, so I can´t put my thougths in english, sooo maybe I write something more later.. 

You can find our homepages here: 
http://www.havannettes.urli.net

Here is a photo from my boys (December 2006):








From left: Onni, Sulo, Heppu

Hugs
-Anne-


----------



## Paige

:welcome: Welcome to the fourm, your boys are beautiful. :welcome: 

I also have three males 
Reece (brown brindle) will be 2 in Nov. Preston (dark reddish brown/black/white) was 1 in July, and my youngest Nigel(red sable) is 8 months old.

You will love it here, because we all love havanese.


----------



## Laurief

Anne, Welcome to the forum, I am glad you found us!! Your guys are gorgeous!! I also have three, Lily is my white girl(4 yrs old), Lexi is my black and white (almost 3 yrs old) and Logan is my black & tan who is only 10 months old. You will find some great people on this forum, who have plenty of information, support and we have a great time!! Hope to hear from you again. 
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

Anne, welcome to the best Havanese forum there is! 

Love the photo of your furbabies! They are adorable and I know we'll love seeing more pictures. We can never seem to get enough! lol

Good luck with your studies. 

I'm Marj, live in Quebec, Canada and own 2 cats and 2 Havs, Ricky and Sammy. I also have 3 kids (17, almost 16 and 12 - 2 boys and youngest is a girl). Ricky and Sammy are only two weeks apart and just turned 1 yr. this past summer. Sammy originated in Hungary, but was brought to Canada and then we got him when he was 7.5 months old. We've had Ricky since he was 9 weeks. I LOVE the HAVANESE!!!!! :whoo: 

It will be great getting to know you and your 3 boys so please don't be shy about posting. We have a few members that are from U.S., Canada, Europe, Australia, Poland... all over the place. It's great !


----------



## Krimmyk

Hi am am Krimsin. I live in Nebraska with my Dh, Corey, son Logan, and newest addition, Sully (AKA Smokey in the show ring).

We started on the Hav wagon over a year ago researching. We came close several times to getting a dog. Fate said no till at Nationals in Denver last month. We love our little puff of fur! Logan liked the name Sully from Monsters Inc, and just started calling him that. Sad when the dog listens to your 3 yo better then you! They are really tight, and Sully is super cautious of things going on around his "Little Master!"

I am an aquatic fitness and swimming instructor. I also lifeguard. Yes, I am a fish! I work mornings around out little guys preschool.

Corey works for the meteorologist, a real one not one on TV.

Logan is amazing, too smart, cute, and just a boy! you can see his site at www.babiesonline.com/babies/L/loganking sign the guest book while you are there.

I think this board is great. I have met many wonderful, and amazing people on here. Thank goodness for free long distance!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief

Hi Krimsin, I am glad you joined the group!! How is Sully doing? Wasnt he neutered yesterday?


----------



## Krimmyk

Laurief said:


> Hi Krimsin, I am glad you joined the group!! How is Sully doing? Wasnt he neutered yesterday?


We have been members here for a while now, it's great to be actual owners! Yes, Sully did get snipped yesterday and he went on a food strike till this afternoon! He also was sulking in his crate when I popped him in to run Logan to preschool this morning, I put him in for 20 minutes, with the Elizabethan collar. I came home and insted of bounding at me, turned his back to me for another 20 minutes. I was like fine. Keep the collar on then! Men!:frusty:

He's perked up and is his loving self after afternoon nap time though.


----------



## Laurief

Glad to hear he did ok, he is one beautiful Hav!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

WELCOME ANNE AND KRIMSIN! GREAT TO HAVE YA!


----------



## BeverlyA

Hi Krimsen, congrats on your new Hav!! I just knew it would work out!
Logan just couldn't look any happier and you're finally getting to use that fence!

Give Cory a good "Go Big Red!" for me!

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA

Hi Anne,

Welcome to the forum! Your boys are beautiful and look so well behaved! We can't wait for more pictures of them.

Beverly


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Just wanted to introduce myself . . . we picked our new puppy on Saturday. There was a big name debate in our family, but finally agreed on Gracie. We were lucky enough to be first pick of the litter of 3. She is 6 weeks and will be coming home November 2nd. We have known about her since the day she was born. We've waited 6 weeks and have 4 more to go. Needless to say, excitement is building in our home. She has a wonderful personality, and can't wait until she lives with us. We have already visited her 3 times. I have been reading so much on this forum, ordering products by recommendations of many of you, etc. . . I appreciate what this forum brings to the breed. Thanks so much!

Karen


----------



## CacheHavs

Hi Karen and welcome to the forum. Gracie is a very cute baby keep us up dated with photos, hoto: as we are all picture freaks here:biggrin1:


----------



## calidu

Welcome Karen this is a great place to learn about the havanese breed. Gracie is beautiful little girl. They're just the sweetest little dogs. I know you'll really enjoy her.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Karen, she is a beauty! I bet you guys cant wait!!!!!


----------



## kgiese

Gracie is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations. She is going to bring so much love and joy to your heart and home. --Keep the pictures coming!

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## MaddiesMom

:welcome: to the Forum, Karen! Your Gracie is so sweet. Post lots of pics of her when you get her home.


----------



## Alexa

welcome to the forum! What a cute baby you have coming to you, I bet it's hard to wait!!!

Alexa


----------



## Lina

:welcome: to the forum Karen! Gracie is a real doll. How exciting that you will be getting her (relatively) soon! The weeks will seem to drag, but they will pass by faster than you think.


----------



## Lo01

eaglehavanese said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself . . . we picked our new puppy on Saturday. There was a big name debate in our family, but finally agreed on Gracie. We were lucky enough to be first pick of the litter of 3. She is 6 weeks and will be coming home November 2nd. We have known about her since the day she was born. We've waited 6 weeks and have 4 more to go. Needless to say, excitement is building in our home. She has a wonderful personality, and can't wait until she lives with us. We have already visited her 3 times. I have been reading so much on this forum, ordering products by recommendations of many of you, etc. . . I appreciate what this forum brings to the breed. Thanks so much!
> 
> Karen


Karen,
Welcome to this wonderful forum. As you have no doubt experienced already, this community is filled with both wonderful and caring individuals.

All the best with your new little pup,
*'Lo*_*  
*_


----------



## susaneckert

She is pretty Karen I bet you are counting the days its always exciting when a littly puppy comes into your hope so glad you found the form it is a great place to get information take lots of pictures


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome Karen and Gracie! She is darling! I know you are counting down the days until she comes home!


----------



## Thumper

eaglehavanese said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself . . . we picked our new puppy on Saturday. There was a big name debate in our family, but finally agreed on Gracie. We were lucky enough to be first pick of the litter of 3. She is 6 weeks and will be coming home November 2nd. We have known about her since the day she was born. We've waited 6 weeks and have 4 more to go. Needless to say, excitement is building in our home. She has a wonderful personality, and can't wait until she lives with us. We have already visited her 3 times. I have been reading so much on this forum, ordering products by recommendations of many of you, etc. . . I appreciate what this forum brings to the breed. Thanks so much!
> 
> Karen


Hi Karen and :welcome:

Gracie is a beautiful name and very fitting for a beautiful girl! I am a lil' partial to the white/creams! ahem! Especially with a little blonding  Adorable!

Yes, this forum is a wealth of information. It has made life so much easier for me.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

Welcome Karen,

Gracie is a sweetheart! This is a great place and a wealth of information!

Give us lots of pics - we love them!


----------



## maryam187

:cheer2: Welcome Karen and Gracie!
Your little Lady is pretty as can be. Hang in there, if it makes you feel any better: I had/have to wait even longer than you!


----------



## Leslie

Welcome Karen! Your little Gracie is absolutely precious!


----------



## mckennasedona

Karen,
Welcome to the forum! Gracie is adorable. 

Susan


----------



## chrisdisser

*Welcome to Karen and Gracie*

Karen,
Welcome! This is a great place to get all your questions answered. The whole group is an excellent support system. May you be blest with great pen pals who guide you through the marvelous Havanese experience. I can't describe the joy that my guys give to me each and every day.
Peace.


----------



## irnfit

Welcome to the forum, Karen. Gracie is a charmer. She will bring you so much joy. We have had a population explosion on the forum. Lots of new puppies to ooh and aah over.


----------



## juliav

:welcome: to the forum Karen. 

Gracie is adorable and we want lots and lots of pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R.

Gracie is precious, Karen. The name really fits. What a sweet face. :angel: :welcome: This is a fun and marvelous forum.


----------



## Leeann

Welcome Karen & Gracie


----------



## lfung5

Hi karen,
welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Thanks to ALL of you for such a warm welcome!! This is such a great group of people. I already know that. I'm sure I will be learning so much from all of you. Here is another picture of her and the little boy in her litter. We almost got him (he has such beautiful colors and face!), but he didn't like to be held by us . . . at all!! I was so proud of us by sticking to our personality requirement above all . . . This little girl had the total package for us - playful and cuddley to match my almost 10 year old sons lively personality and my 8 year old daughters maternal instincts. My only fear is the white dog with tear staining. I have read so much on your threads, and it kind of scares me a bit. I have been to an all natural pet store called Heros and they have all kinds of good things for that - facial scrub, wipes, a natural version of Angel Eyes, eye drops, all natural foods and treats. I'm overwhelmed!! I guess I will take many of the recommendations from the thread and come up with a system that will work for her. 

Also, curious how to find some Colorado members. I don't believe that information is part of the member list. I'd love to get together with some other local Havanese owners. I know many of you do that in other states.

Thanks so much for such a warm welcome!
Karen


----------



## pjewel

Karen,

She is soooo cute. Welcome to the group. This is one incredibly sharing and caring group of crazy havanese lovers. You'll settle right in. The only requirement -- pictures, pictures, pictures.


----------



## Laurief

Karen, they are both so cute, but I am so glad you got the one that was right for you!! I personally would love to not have to deal with the tear staining issue but I can say that Lily (my white girl) has had it, and at times not had it. When she does, although you say to yourself that you dont like the way it looks, everyone else who meets her thinks she is beautiful & at some point you just get used to it. I have tried the angel eyes , it works but very expesive on 3 dogs, but he best thing that I found that works, is a tablespoon of yogurt each day in her food. Check with your vet, if they say it is ok, it works great on Lily's tear staining & has helped Lexi not be constipated regularly and she is a happy pup now (my black & white girl). I am sure that with or without tear stains, she is a doll and you will love her to death!!!
Laurie


----------



## mintchip

I guess I got lucky! Oliver's tear stain seemed to disappear as soon as I got rid of his plastic dish and added a little parsley to his food


----------



## Brady's mom

Hi Karen,
Welcome. Congrats on your beautiful little girl! As you can see, Brady is cream and we have never had problems with tear stains. I do keep him in a puppy cut and he does get trimmed around the eyes, so maybe this helps. It has never been an issue for him. I do pull some "crusties" out of his eyes every morning though. I love having a cream dog! You can always see his smile and his big brown eyes! Don't forget to keep giving us more and more pictures!!


----------



## irnfit

I have never had a problem with tear staining with Kodi, who mis white. When I got Shelby, I thought part of her face was brown. The health certificate from the vet had a notation - tear staining on face. She still does have tear staining and sometimes it is better and sometimes there is more of it. But because her face is darker, it doesn't really show.


----------



## mintchip

Brady's mom said:


> Hi Karen,
> Welcome. Congrats on your beautiful little girl! As you can see, Brady is cream and we have never had problems with tear stains. I do keep him in a puppy cut and he does get trimmed around the eyes, so maybe this helps. It has never been an issue for him. I do pull some "crusties" out of his eyes every morning though. *I love having a cream dog! You can always see his smile and his big brown eyes! Don't forget to keep giving us more and more pictures!!*


*
*
I chose a cream dog for those very reasons!


----------



## susaneckert

Karen you will see that you have to post Lots of pictures have you got the point yet LOL yes we are all a little scrazy about pictures


----------



## Cosmosmom

Such a sweetie .. Welcome to the forum .
Lots of helpers bees so do not worry we love to make the Havanese puppies happy .


----------



## Julie

Welcome to the forum Karen and Gracie!:wave:


----------



## Poornima

Karen and Gracie :welcome: to the forum!


----------



## Thumper

eaglehavanese said:


> Thanks to ALL of you for such a warm welcome!! This is such a great group of people. I already know that. I'm sure I will be learning so much from all of you. Here is another picture of her and the little boy in her litter. We almost got him (he has such beautiful colors and face!), but he didn't like to be held by us . . . at all!! I was so proud of us by sticking to our personality requirement above all . . . This little girl had the total package for us - playful and cuddley to match my almost 10 year old sons lively personality and my 8 year old daughters maternal instincts. My only fear is the white dog with tear staining. I have read so much on your threads, and it kind of scares me a bit. I have been to an all natural pet store called Heros and they have all kinds of good things for that - facial scrub, wipes, a natural version of Angel Eyes, eye drops, all natural foods and treats. I'm overwhelmed!! I guess I will take many of the recommendations from the thread and come up with a system that will work for her.
> 
> Also, curious how to find some Colorado members. I don't believe that information is part of the member list. I'd love to get together with some other local Havanese owners. I know many of you do that in other states.
> 
> Thanks so much for such a warm welcome!
> Karen


They are both beautiful, but I'm a little bit partial to white/cream females!  Whoever says that boys are better than girls has not met Gucci! ound: Don't worry about the staining. I had to find the right food and water and it is VERY easy to treat and get RID of stains. There are LOTS of light colored Havs here that don't have stains. Relax  Some tear when teething, and some don't.

Lil' girls can be very loving and nurturing! I think some are a bit more in tune with your emotions and if anyone is sick or hurt in the house, Gucci will be sure to give them lots of attention and love!

We have a brady bunch family of 7 kids, and she is SUPER with all of them! 

Here's a pic of a stainless face (there are quite a few white/creams here w/o stains! )

Kara


----------



## Judy A

Welcome, Karen and Gracie! I fought staining in the beginning with Izzy but cleared it up with Angel Eyes. When that was gone, I turned to Activa yogurt in the morning and have always used filtered water, as well. She hasn't had any staining since I got her. 

Hope you enjoy your "new home" here on the forum!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Sissy has never had any problems with staining. We go the filtered water route.


----------



## susaneckert

Filter water helps I didnt know that hmmm if I do filter water a table spoon of Yogurt I should be safe huh LOL


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Thumperlove said:


> They are both beautiful, but I'm a little bit partial to white/cream females!  Whoever says that boys are better than girls has not met Gucci! ound: Don't worry about the staining. I had to find the right food and water and it is VERY easy to treat and get RID of stains. There are LOTS of light colored Havs here that don't have stains. Relax  Some tear when teething, and some don't.
> 
> Lil' girls can be very loving and nurturing! I think some are a bit more in tune with your emotions and if anyone is sick or hurt in the house, Gucci will be sure to give them lots of attention and love!
> 
> We have a brady bunch family of 7 kids, and she is SUPER with all of them!
> 
> Here's a pic of a stainless face (there are quite a few white/creams here w/o stains! )
> 
> Kara


Gucci is beautiful. I love her name!! She really doesn't have tear staining, as many of the white ones one the forum don't. I guess, if I stay on top of the "crusties" and tearing - I will be one ahead. I think I may begin with filtered water and yogurt. What type of dog food did you find worked for her? I would love to know. The specialty all natural pet store I went to mentioned that among many other irritants - WHITE rice was a big cause for tearing as well.



Brady's mom said:


> Hi Karen,
> Welcome. Congrats on your beautiful little girl! As you can see, Brady is cream and we have never had problems with tear stains. I do keep him in a puppy cut and he does get trimmed around the eyes, so maybe this helps. It has never been an issue for him. I do pull some "crusties" out of his eyes every morning though. I love having a cream dog! You can always see his smile and his big brown eyes! Don't forget to keep giving us more and more pictures!!





mintchip said:


> [/B]
> I chose a cream dog for those very reasons!


I really never thought of the dark eyes and nose in the white coat. You are absolutely right. They really stand out. How beautiful!! Especially on the Hav breed - they all have such a pretty face.

Thanks so much to all of you. All of your babies are beautiful as well. 
Here are a couple more. I love the one with her looking up and kissing her mom. 

Karen


----------



## Gracie's Mom

maryam187 said:


> :cheer2: Welcome Karen and Gracie!
> Your little Lady is pretty as can be. Hang in there, if it makes you feel any better: I had/have to wait even longer than you!


Maryam ~ Your puppies are very pretty. I love the partis. How old are your new puppies? When were they born? When will the be coming home? ~ Karen


----------



## Thumper

eaglehavanese said:


> Gucci is beautiful. I love her name!! She really doesn't have tear staining, as many of the white ones one the forum don't. I guess, if I stay on top of the "crusties" and tearing - I will be one ahead. I think I may begin with filtered water and yogurt. What type of dog food did you find worked for her? I would love to know. The specialty all natural pet store I went to mentioned that among many other irritants - WHITE rice was a big cause for tearing as well.
> 
> I really never thought of the dark eyes and nose in the white coat. You are absolutely right. They really stand out. How beautiful!! Especially on the Hav breed - they all have such a pretty face.
> 
> Thanks so much to all of you. All of your babies are beautiful as well.
> Here are a couple more. I love the one with her looking up and kissing her mom.
> 
> Karen


Well, for the last few months I'm feeding her homecooked! lol, and I'm not sure if you are even remotely interested in that route!  But she did alright on Fromm's dry food. I think a good purified water also makes a HUGE difference. People have also reported less tearing on the RAW foods, from what I've read.

Some will tear while they are teething, but to keep the area dry I would just apply some baking soda under the eyes 2x a day, because the tears can be "clear", but if the fur stays wet it will discolor and get a yeasty smell.

Even if I had a black dog, I would want to clear any tearing yeast because it does smell funky to me  So, atleast having her light makes it super easy to stay on top of it!

Oh, and another benefit to white/cream is that you can spot any fleas, ticks, sticks, etc. really quickly!! That is a HUGE plus! I haven't dealt with any fleas, but I did find a tick on her fur once and caught it before it attached itself. UGH. I've kept the yard sprayed since then! lol But, you never know what they will pick up on a walk.

Your puppy is absolutely GORGEOUS! Wow...she is going to be stunning! I can just tell! I bet you are over the moon!

And temperment/personality IS the most important thing! I couldn't agree more. Too many people pick puppies based on "looks" and many of them should've focused on personality and fitting into the family dynamics! You made a wise, wise choice that you won't regret!

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh my goodness....that pic with her mommie is calendar worthy! Precious!


----------



## maryam187

Karen,
what a darling she is, kissing her mommy like that. Our puppy (we just get one!) was born September 17th with his little brother. We plan on getting the B&W one, unless there is a good reason not to. Both are cute as can be.
If you like to catch up on the excitement we had, check these two out:
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1879
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1854

Enjoy!


----------



## Laurief

Karen, I got tears in my eyes when I saw the one of her kissing her Mommy - she is absolutely gorgeous!! We dont use filtered water, we use distilled water for our guys, for dietary reasons, but Lily really does not have the stains any more. Now I dont know if it is the water, or the yogurt but I like the yogurt because it keeps them fairly regular, and it has helped with Lexi's bad breath (she is not a toy chewer & she has build up and bad breath). I agree with Kara on the looks, I call Lily my beauty as she when she looks as us with those big black round eyes, and nose, she is just beautiful. I think you made a great choice with her!!!
Laurie


----------



## mckennasedona

Karen,
We've had issues with tear stains. I've used Angels Eyes, which is expensive but works really well. I feed raw and give them bottled water and that helps a lot. They were on one kibble meal a day and one raw for a short time recently and drank tap water for a few days and now there is staining again. No more tap water or kibble so hopefully the problem will resolve itself. 

Susan


----------



## Amy R.

Karen, I too love having a cream dog. It's a classic. I love seeing their expressive faces in all that contrast. Though since I've been on this Forum I've been exposed to all the other different colors, and they are all beautiful. 

I"ve had trouble w/tear-staining when Biscuit was teething, and just recently (he's 12 months old). I used Angel Eyes, and got his eyes trimmed and it cleared up beautifully. It's not that big of an impediment, really. I am diligent about cleaning his eyes every day with warm water and a flea comb. And he drinks bottled water. 

Enjoy, enjoy, she's adorable.


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome to the forum Karen, Gracie is adorable. I have problems with tear staining with Sam but luckily it is not too noticeable with his coloring


----------



## Lilysplash I

I haven't been on this site very long and want you to know that pictures will come in time. I have a Havanese male who be a year old in November and we got our new female puppy mid-September. The plan was to take both of their pics for the site and then two days after getting our little girl she was sick and ultimately had liver shunt surgery on October 1. She is doing terrific but am waiting for some of her surgery shaved hair to grow back. It will also take me more than a minute to figure out posting pics. You can tell that I am not particularly computer savy outside the basics. I picked the name Lilysplash because it is playful and fun like our special friends. I realize it isn't the typical doggie name but it is unique like our Havs. What joy they have brought into our lives! I have enjoyed the posts in the Hav community and will feel more a part when I can post their pics under my name.


----------



## calidu

Welcome Lilysplash, I am also new to the forum (September 07) and I also have a Lily. I love the name too. I'm glad your little girl is recovering so well from the surgery, it must have been terrifying for you. I look forward to seeing pictures of your furbabiies.


----------



## Doggie Nut

WELCOME LILYSPLASH! HOPE YOUR LITTLE GIRL RECOVERS QUICKLY!


----------



## juliav

Welcome Lilysplash. :wave:

I am glad that you little girl is recovering nicely from her liver shunt and can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Lina

:welcome: to the forum Lilysplash! I'm happy to hear that your little puppy is doing well after her surgery! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Laurief

Welcome Lilysplash!! Hope to see pictures soon - I am very partial to your name:wink:


----------



## Poornima

:welcome: LilySplash and wish your furbaby a healthy and speedy recovery!


----------



## irnfit

Welcome Lilysplash. So glad your little girl is recovering. Don't be shy, post pictures. We don't care if they have hair or not. Most of our have been shaved at some point, so we know what a naked Hav looks like. We just need to see as many pups as possible to cure our MHS.


----------



## marjrc

Welcome aboard, Lilysplash! Sounds like you have your hands full of fun, with two young Havs! I can't wait to hear more about you and your babies. I hope your girl is recovering well. I'm sorry to hear she needed surgery so young. 

I'm Marj, from near Montreal, Quebec, Canada and have 2 Havs - Ricky and Sammy, as well as 3 teens, 2 cats and 1 hubby. Hmmm...... looking at the pattern here, i really should have 4 Havs, shouldn't I??! 4, 3, 2, 1 ! 









See you around the forum!


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Welcome Lilysplash!
So glad your here. So sad to hear your little girl had a rough start. I sure hope she is doing better now. This is a great resource of information. I'm sure you will love it as much as I have.

Karen
Mom to Gracie in 3 days. Yippee!!!


----------



## Leslie

Welcome! Glad you found us :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilysplash I

What a great community!!!!Thanks so much for making me feel so welcome and for everyone's good wishes. It was pretty dark for awhile. Stuey, Stuart Little, will celebrate his one year birthday on November 17th. Sadie was 4 months old on Sunday. She wrestles & chases Stuey and if you came to my home, you would not know that she had been very sick. She has gained over 3 pounds and she is a very confident & loving little girl. She's a survivor with God's help and great specialists. She was so worth saving!!!


----------



## Judy A

What a blessing that Sadie ended up in your home. Some people might not have tried to save her. She is lucky to have you! Welcome to the forum and we look forward to seeing pictures of your two Havs!


----------



## Lilysplash I

What a cutie you have Judy!!!


----------



## Judy A

Thanks, and Izzy thanks you too! She will be 11 months on the 3rd and we think she's kinda cute too!!


----------



## JanB

Hi,

I'm Jan from SW IN. I'm still finding my way around the forum and reading LOTS! 

My husband and I are about to celebrate our 24th anniversary on 11/5. We have 2 children in college, the youngest a freshman so we're new at this empty nest thing. It's actually great, lol! I'm a RN but was a SAHM so now I guess I'm "retired" 

I've known for 2 years that i would one day get a Hav but not while i still had my Sheltie. She was elderly and I didn't think it would be fair to her. Unfortunately we had to make the difficult decision to put her to sleep last month. She was 15 1/2 and had cancer. We miss her every day and I still cry at times.

My husband and I had decided last year that when the time came we would wait before even thinking of adding a puppy to our home. I was able to wait less than a week before I knew I couldn't live in a home without a dog  We can never replace our Sophie but I need new life in our too empty home. My husband could go either way (and frankly I think he'd be more than Ok without a new puppy, so he will be the one to fall hard, lol!)

I only began the search 2 weeks ago for a reputable breeder and we have a visitation set up on Nov 10th to look at a little girl. There are little boys too but so far my husband is opposed...we'll see what happens when we actually meet the puppies.

I'm obsessed and reading everything I can on the internet and everythng I can get my hands on.

This forum is great and everyone is so warm and welcoming. I'm glad I found all of you. I know you'l be invaluable when I bring my baby home, whenever it is!


----------



## irnfit

Welcome, JanB. Wow, you found a breeder already. Hope you trip on the 10th is a happy one. Can't wait to hear more. Once the Hav bug bites, look out!!!!!


----------



## JanB

Michele, I got lucky. A previous neighbor of mine referred me and this breeder (a very reputable one!) is "only" 3 1/2 hrs away. Puppy inquiries have been down so she has a few older puppies, 5 1/2 months old, and 2 puppies that were born at the end of July. Unfortunately only one girl is left which is what my husband is insisting on. Unless I can convince him a male won't lift his leg or mark!


----------



## juliav

:welcome: to the forum Jan. :wave:

Good luck with the puppy visit. Whether you get a little girl or a little boy, you are going to love your Hav. Post pictures from the visit, we just love, love, love puppy pics. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilysplash I

Welcome Jan!! Typically, the males in Havanese are not as independent as females and more loving. It is a Matriarchal Havanese society. I have a male and he is so easygoing and has never lifted his leg. Usually, neutering helps with this as well. I just got a female and she is actually more cuddly & loving than my male so typical is just that, typical but not absolute truth. Your husband sounds like mine pre-Havanese. He fell so in love with our first that he agreed to a second. Is that not progress!! Keep us posted.


----------



## JanB

Thanks for the welcome!

LOL...I tried to sell my husband on two havs, a male and female, but he told me not to push it, he could go either way on a new dog...we'll see what happens when he falls in love


----------



## Paige

JanB said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> LOL...I tried to sell my husband on two havs, a male and female, but he told me not to push it, he could go either way on a new dog...we'll see what happens when he falls in love


Don't worry, he will come around..I have a lab and told hubby I wanted a small dog..Got my first hav...8 months later got my second hav...7 months later got my third hav...I am having to stop myself now...I know if I wanted a 4th he would agree..of course, all he has to do is love them...I do all the work..but I don't mine.


----------



## marjrc

Well, Jan, I can now officially welcome you here. 

Great news about the 10th..... good luck!


----------



## luv3havs

*Hello*

I have been on this forum for a few months, and this is my first post. I have never joined an on line group, but decided to participate because you people are so funny and know so much about Havanese. I have learned so much from you all. Thanks.

I have been chuckling and laughing out loud for a couple of months now. The thing with the humping dogs and the giggling veggies did me in! (We now have 2 of those veggies in our family room.)

I have had dogs most of my adult life; Standard Schnauzer, Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier, Golden/Airedale/Mutt mix and I have loved them all.
However our Havanese are just the best! My DH and I are empty nesters and these 2 dogs are like our kids. They make us laugh every day and have helped us get through some very difficult times. And I swear they can read my mind.

Chico, a black and white parti, is 3 and he and I have just become certified through Delta Society to be a Therapy Team. We also just qualified for R.E.A.D. (Reading Education Assistance Dogs.) We will begin next week. I'm hoping Chico will like it. I am a bit nervous but think I will enjoy this new hobby. We are in the National Capital Therapy Dog group and live in the D.C. area.

I developed MHS before I even knew what it meant and before I joined this forum. So this past July, Cali joined our family at 11 weeks. She is white with cream ears. It has been such fun having a puppy in the house again. She was pad trained and very socialized by her breeder and I am at home so it's been a blast. Cali was spayed last week and it went well. Funny thing is we picked the sweetest and most quiet puppy of the litter and now she is top dog in the house.
I love to read and travel. I just wish one of my grown kids would make me a grandmother! 
Well, this has been a long post. 
I look forward sharing with all of you!

Nan


----------



## irnfit

Welcome to the forum, Nan, Chico and Cali. Glad you are not a lurker anymore, but have decided to join in on the fun. As you can tell, this is a very special group of people. Hope we get to see some pictures of your dogs soon.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

:welcome: Nan! We'd love to see more pics! I love the photo of Cali in your avatar. 

Wanda


----------



## Cosmosmom

Absolutely Welcome !!
So happy you came out of the shadows and decided to join us . There are wonderful people here . 
I love you dogs names and it is wonderful that you have a therapy dog . You people do such wonderful work and really fill a need ..


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome to the forum Nan, Chico and Cali. It sure sounds like Chico is going to have lots of fun in his new hobby.


----------



## Lina

:welcome: to the forum Nan! We are a crazy bunch and LOVE to get new people to laugh here at/with us.  I'm glad you finally decided to join and can share with us Chico's and Cali's antics!


----------



## Havtahava

Nan, welcome to you, Chico and Cali!







Thanks for stepping in to introduce yourself.

I'm with Cosmosmom and want to thank you for entering the area of therapy work. That is such a wonderful mission.


----------



## susaneckert

Welcome to the form Jan B so glad you decided to stop :behindsofa: and join in on the chat these people here are great people as you have noticed very helpful in so many ways and what one person dont know some one else does or knows where to fine the answer.:welcome: and soon you will be doing this:ranger: every day all day ound:ound:


----------



## luv3havs

*Chico and Magee*

Thanks for the welcomes.

I'm trying to send a picture of Chico and Magee. Magee is my daughter's Schnoodle. (Anyway, she says he's her dog and we're just waiting for her to take the boy)
Let's see if my picture got attached.
I'm a real neophyte when it comes to computers....
Hey, it worked!


----------



## juliav

:welcome: to the forum Nan, Chico and Cali! :wave:


----------



## susaneckert

Aw They are both cutie's


----------



## Leslie

Welcome aboard Nan, Chico and Cali. I'm so glad you decided to join in the fun. As you know this is one amazing group of folks! Your little ones are absolutely adorable. I love Chico's markings and Cali's smile  and that Magee is pretty darned cute, too!


----------



## Laurief

Nan, welcome to the forum!! We are always happy to have new members! I am curious as to what finally made you post??
Your pups are beautiful, and I am jealous, my Lexi looks just like your Chico and I wanted to have her be a therapy dog, as she is so gentle and sweet, and loves people but I dont think that she follows commands well enough to even try.... So excited to finally have you post!!


----------



## Thumper

Hello and :welcome: Nan, Chico, and Cali! They are absolutely adorable :kiss: The forum is alot of fun and we like our laughs and pictures!

Nice to meet you!
Kara and Gucci


----------



## luv3havs

Laurie, I finally posted instead of lurking, because I got tired of being a computer wimp. 

I also figured that since I've gotten lots of tips from all of you, that perhaps I'll have something to contribute. And it looks like fun.

Can't believe how much Chico looks like your Lexi-especially in your signature picture.
Chico is very sweet and passed all the tests for therapy, but I'm not 100percent sure that he is going to enjoy it and that's the most important issue with therapy dogs. We'll see. I'm really looking forward to it.
On Tuesday, I'm observing an AAT session which is animal assisted therapy. This is where the dog and handler (me) actually work with the PT or OT or Speech therapist with treatment goals for the client. I initially got into dog therapy because I wanted to share my Havanese with people who love dogs and don't get to see them e.g. people in nursing homes, hospitals etc.
Then AAT was offered and I'm going to try it.
I also want to do R.E.A.D. because I like kids and books and dogs.
I am starting with that next week, too.
I am retired and really wanted to try a new hobby.And what better thing than to spend with a handsome Hav!


----------



## pjewel

Hi Nan,

So happy you joined the group. It's much more fun in the middle of the fray. I think it's great that you're going the route of a therapy dog. They can make such a difference in someone's life out there. Let us know how it goes.

BTW, they are adorable.


----------



## susaneckert

YOu will have so much fun with the new thing you are trying out Nan enjoy your self and keep us posted on how every thing is going


----------



## Laurief

Those are exactly the things I want to do with Lexi. I think that she would lOVE to be a therapy dog, but sadly I do not have the time to go thru the training and certification. Maybe when I retire I can, but by then she probably wont be interested!
Good LUck - they really do look alike!


----------



## Julie

Welcome Nan:wave:

I love the idea of therapy too.Quincy isn't qualified--but maybe one day he will be!


----------



## irnfit

Chico is adorable. Looks alot like my Shelby. 

Kodi would be a great therapy dog because he is so mellow. Shelby is a little on the hyper side, but is also very loveable. She loves kids.


----------



## Guest

Hello Everyone... I'm diane Murphy. I live in Oregon and had worked for Intel for over twenty years until I decided (the day after 9/11) that it was time for Elvis to leave the building! A few years after I quit I stumbled upon the Havanese breed (I had three Australian Shepherds) and bought a female (Sophie, who is now 5). Well , I loved this dog so much that I bought a male (Gabriel, who is now 2), and if it wasn't for my husband, I believe I would own several more!

It was just yesterday that I stumbled upon this forum and I am already addicted, as I have been on line all day (Well... I have done some productive things, as my 85 year old mom lives with us and the dogs do have to go potty once in a while...)

This site has been a well of great information, and I can't say enough about the awesome photos!

I posted some photos under my account...


----------



## Hannah

Welcome Diane, I feel the same way about the forum, I can't believe I'd owned Havs for 3 years before I stumbled upon this.


----------



## JanB

Hi Diane, Welcome!! I just checked out your pictures; they are both adorable, you have some great shots but I have to say my favorite is Lycra dog, lol!!

BTW, Sophie is a name dear to my heart. We lost our beloved Sheltie, Sophie, last month :-( Tessa has helped us heal.

Luckily I found the forum about a month ago, before we got Tessa. Everyone here is wonderful and soooo helpful and kind.


----------



## Guest

*Introductions*

Jan....

My heart goes out to you, as we lost our 13 year old Aussie in October. I can't believe that I paid to have her buried in a pet cemetery! I found this aweome site that does granite headstones..they can actually laser etch your dogs picture right into the stone..it came out beautiful!!! If I can find a thread on this site to share that (and a photo) I think alot of people would love it!

here is a poem I wrote (and published) that I think will make you smile. It was actually written years ago when I lost an Aussie mix, but anyone who has ever loved and lost a dog can relate..

Love Unspoken

It was love at first sight
When my eyes met with yours,
Snatching you up, you were meant to be mine.
How quickly we bonded, hearts melded as one,
I called you my "fur face," "my sweet little one."

Days flew by around us with never a care,
You followed me always . . . we went everywhere.
In woodland, down beaches, through life you did prance,
Through grassy long meadows with your "pony dance"

No words could be spoken when near to life's end,
Just long loving gazes for my furry friend.
You knew with a touch and a teary sad smile,
Our love was forever, beyond that last mile

For bonds can't be broken, once in the heart set,
Just like on that day when . . . at first glance we met.

(In Memory of Jamaica)

Diane Murphy 
Copyright ©2007 Diane Marie Murphy


----------



## JanB

Diane, that is simply beautiful, it made me cry. As much as we love and enjoy Tessa, it still hurts so much and the tears are never far from the surface.

We paid to have our Sophie cremated and we have her cremains in a beautiful engraved cherry box. After all her years of love and devotion, and all the joy she brought us, I couldn't imagine doing less than treating her body with dignity.

I'm thinking posting a new thread under general discussion would be appropriate. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome Diane! Your poem is beautiful. I, too, lost my little Shadow in August. If you are at all interested there is a thread on here called "Shadow's sick" that chronicles what happened to her.

I now have Tori who is such a delight and brings us so much joy. She has truly helped me heal. But, as JanB said, "the tears are never far from the surface".

Thank you for sharing. And, again, welcome to _the best_ Havanese place on the web!!!


----------



## Guest

Jan and Leslie...

Gosh, do I know how you feel! Sometimes I just start crying at the smallest thing that reminds me of Jude. I think it would be wonderful to have a thread about loss..to share good memories and pics..what do you think?

Jan...we are on our 7th dog now (plus have had two cats). We also choose to cremate,
as we intended to take some of our dogs ashes and spread them at their favorite camping sites. It never happened, as it was too hard to give them up. When we buried Jude in a pet cemetery (which is right down the street from us), I thought it would be a good memorial, as my 10 year old grand daughter was three when she first met Jude.
So it's a placed we can go and put flowers on her grave, and her stone commemorates what a great Frisbee dog she was.


----------



## Paige

:welcome:to the forum Diane.


----------



## calidu

Diane,
Welcome to the forum. It's a Wikapedia for Havanese! What a beautiful poem, it sure made me cry. I lost my Golden Retriever Cally, 14 years ago she was eleven years old. And two years ago I lost my kitty Buzzy, he was 19 years old. Cally and Buzzy were the best of friends and one was just as sweet as the other. I will miss them forever.


----------



## Thumper

Diane,

Your poem is SO touching, it brought tears to my eyes, and I just can't imagine the pain I'd feel if I lost Gucci. I did lose a pet when I was a child and that hurt terribly!!! But, I'm sure that doesn't compare.

The forum is quite addictive and there are always new pictures, and check out the fun monthy 'photo' challenges, they are always great!

I loved the pictures you put in the gallery! They are both adorable 

Kara


----------



## Guest

...you guys are making me cry all over again!

I think loosing a Havanese is going to be the worst type of suffering, as one tends to take these smaller dogs everywhere with them...they are so portable and agreeable that you don't want to leave them behind!


----------



## Thumper

Yes! That is SO true!

I even made my weekly stop by my office, and who came with? Well..the darling office diva, herself..  I've semi-retired myself since I got her, most days I just stay home and work from the sofa with her! lol

She's driving my DH batty today wanting to play. She doesn't understand that he can't drop work and just play with her all day! LOL! :drama: She's much different than the other breeds I grew up around...I can't even think about anything happening to her. ugh. I'd be crushed.

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona

Diane, Welcome to the Forum. 
Your poem is beautiful. Thanks for sharing it. When I read it I still hurt for losing some precious ones. We lost our Maggie mutt in 2004, the same year and the same month that our McKenna was born (so I think it was kind of meant to be that McKenna would come to us). I lost my canine soul mate, Casie in 1996. We've cremated all of the pets we've had during our marraige. We have six beautiful little boxes (4 dogs, 1 cat and 1 bunny). I cannot bring myself to bury them since I couldn't bear to leave them behind if we ever sold our home and moved. Gosh, the thought of losing a Hav.......I was a total mess when a friend lost his precious boy to an accident and I cried like she was my own when Leslie's Shadow died. Hopefully everyone's pups will stay happy and healthy for a very long time!!


----------



## Guest

*Pet loss*

ok, you guys might think I'm really nuts, but I had this head stone made for Jude, which "I" thought was worth the price, as it is solid, polished granite with her photo laser etched on it...wadda think??


----------



## Laurief

I think it is beautiful - you will always remember Jude!!


----------



## Guest

Susan...

McKenna is beautiful! How long does it take you to groom her? 
I just ordered a spendy dog brush (THANKS to whoever mentioned the buttercomb by Chris Christensen!! LOL!) as I am tired of buying brush after brush due to pin loss and
the tips wearing off ...

Don't you think these dog vendors should give us all discounts for promoting their products on this site???


----------



## mckennasedona

> McKenna is beautiful! How long does it take you to groom her?


Thank you.  My girls are always a work in progress...... I spend around an hour each evening brushing the two of them (and yet my sweet Sedona still looks like she stuck her paw in a light socket!). I have a greyhound comb that I love and a Vellus pin brush that I like as well.

Your Jude is beautiful and the headstone is very nice.


----------



## Guest

Thanks, Susan!! 

Geez it's hard to keep track of everyone's name and dogs (and how many)!!! Maybe it's just because I'm a newby here ...

I just figured out how to add a signature with a pic...LOL!


----------



## Havtahava

Diane, great poem, beautiful headstone and fabulous signature!

The way most of us keep track of which dogs and how many is to go into your *User CP *and *Edit Profile*, then add your dogs names under the *Custom Title *area. I can't fit my dogs there, so I put my real name there, and then change out my avatar to usually have a rotating gif with all of them on it. (I'm playing around by just having one up there right now.)


----------



## Cosmosmom

Welcome Diane 
Thank you for your poem - and all your fond memories of your previous dogs ..
I have lost two incredible dogs and and amazing cat and my mother recently and it was one of the worst times of my life .
I lost Asta over a year ago and I still think of him every day ..He was a very unique and special dog and I could so relate to your poem ..
I now have two Havanese - Cosmo and Ahnold - my boys . People call them the twins - even though they are from different breeders .. it is so much fun to walk them and see their llittle bottoms trot along ..
As to the names you will catch on in no time - some people post a lot and some people seem to come and go due too their busy lives or maybe they have their questions answered and they move on .. 
Lots of wonderful caring people with tremendous insight and good information and you are right - it is addictive ..
If you are a sewer or quilter - we need squares for the quilt


----------



## Guest

Cosmosmom....

My heart goes out to you in regards to your loss. ESPECIALLY your mom.

My 85 year old mom lives with us and I had quite the scare on Tuesday, as I am sure she had a mild stroke. She is ok now though and pulled out of it (thank God!)

I don't sew, but I have a friend who is an awesome quilter and also owns a Havanese.

Have you seen the Havanese Rescue site on the Web?? They also do a quilt and actually have magnets for sale of the squares of entire quilt on www.cafepress.com

I will contact my friend and ask her...


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome Diane....your poem is beautiful and moving. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest

Valentino's Mom...thanks!

Does everyone tell you that you look like Martha Stewart? Maybe even Renee Zellweger?


----------



## JanB

Diane, the headstone is beautiful!


----------



## Guest

Thank you Jan! It's a very fitting memorial. Jude was an awesome dog..but I suppose they all are! (I hope all good dogs go to heaven...LOL!)


----------



## JanB

Diane, my son's girlfriend bought us a framed "Rainbow Bridge" poem when we lost our sweet Sophie...so yes, they do go to heaven but they are waiting for us first


----------



## Guest

That thought carries us through the pain of loss, doesn't it?


----------



## Leslie

Jan and Diane~ Please check the thread: Forum Quilt to see the quilt square I made in memory of those waiting at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Lilysplash I

Welcome Oregonian imamurph52! The picture is great. Looks like Oregon moss growing on ya!


----------



## Guest

LOL!!! I never thought of that angle...Actually it depicts me in my now current hormonal stage of life...the left hand is dragging on the ground from the result of 20 years of slappin people at work (I'm much better now..the arm has been retired!)

I was just telling Leslie that since I joined this site (only a day or so ago) I feel like I have aquired a zillion new girlfriends! (not to mention the wayyy cool pics of the Havs!)


----------



## JAEwton

Welcome to a fellow Oregonian. Loved your poem and the head stone is great. I lost one of my Yorkies last month. His ashes are on the table next to my late husband's ashes. My human son's think I do more with my furbabies then I ever did with them when they were young. I agree since these little ones don't talk back or keep asking if we are there yet. And they don't get bored the minute we do get somewhere like my son's did. LOL


----------



## Guest

Thanks Judy!


----------



## irnfit

I was just reading through this thread. I also cremate my pets. When my cat Tiger died, my daughter said, I hope they don't send that ugly urn with the pink flowers (she hates pink). To back up a little, Tiger's favorite place to sleep was on top of my refrigerator. My kitchen is painted green. Well, Tiger came home in a little green box, that now sits on top of my refrigerator.

Buffy's urn is in my bedroom on a shelf next to my bed, along with her picture and her collar. The collar has a lot of her fur in it. My daughter has Bowie, the German Shep, and Smokey, another one of our cats.


----------



## Rita

Welcome Diane. Your poem was beautiful and I am balling.................. That is all I can say.............Too tough a subject...............

But it was very beautiful. Did you ever publish some of your poems? You have a great gift.


----------



## JanB

Leslie, I came close to coming back and asking for the Reader's Digest version of that thread...LOL! Wow! 

But I persevered and found your quilt block. It too made me cry, but a good cry. I did a search and read about Shadow. You have my sincere sympathy; how heartbreaking. I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Your quilt block is simply lovely. I can't believe it's your first ever quilt block! I'm a little intrigued by this forum project; as a fairly new member I had no idea there were so many talented people here! What a wonderful project!


----------



## JanB

Oh, maybe we should have started a new thread about loss...

Judy, I'm sorry for your loss too. It's so hard isn't it? You know when my DS was home for Thanksgiving he looked around and said he thought Tessa had more toys than he ever did...and he hasn't even seen her Christmas stash yet, lol! Tonight my DH said Tessa was born with a silver spoon in her mouth 

Michele, what fitting resting places for your dogs. I'm sorry for your losses too!


----------



## Guest

*Poetry*



Rita said:


> Welcome Diane. Your poem was beautiful and I am balling.................. That is all I can say.............Too tough a subject...............
> 
> But it was very beautiful. Did you ever publish some of your poems? You have a great gift.


Rita,

I am just going back and re-reading this thread, as I think I have missed some.

What is odd about my poetry is that it just comes into my head and I write it down as it comes. And although I had been in a technical position for many years, I am terrible at spelling, sentence structure and grammar in general.

I have written several poems and have published some poetry through poetry.com.

Bottom line though...It is truly a gift!


----------



## suzyfrtz

Hello everyone, I'm new here too and have posted a few times. First found this forum when my little guy Cazzie was having breathing problems - so I thought - and found it was "reverse sneezing." 
My name is Suzy and my DH is Ron -- he was the one who first found out about Hav's - a year ago we had never heard of them - and researched, and he finally picked out our Caz. 
We live in Michigan in the beautiful St. Clair River District where DH is a tugboat captain and I work at the historical museum - we both keep busy with church work too. 
Cazzie has completely taken over our hearts. Our daughter says, "Mom, you act exactly like people whose children are grown." (Senior citizens with a foo foo dog and a mini van.) And she adds, "I guess I'm not the youngest child now." 
Hardly anyone around here has ever heard of Havs! When I take Cazzie for walks in the park, I should have cards made up to hand out to all the inquiriers..."Hello my name is Caz. I am a Havanese...."
Thanks to everyone who has answered my questions and I'm looking forward to alot more fun and information.


----------



## Guest

*Newbie*



suzyfrtz said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here too and have posted a few times. First found this forum when my little guy Cazzie was having breathing problems - so I thought - and found it was "reverse sneezing."
> My name is Suzy and my DH is Ron -- he was the one who first found out about Hav's - a year ago we had never heard of them - and researched, and he finally picked out our Caz.
> We live in Michigan in the beautiful St. Clair River District where DH is a tugboat captain and I work at the historical museum - we both keep busy with church work too.
> Cazzie has completely taken over our hearts. Our daughter says, "Mom, you act exactly like people whose children are grown." (Senior citizens with a foo foo dog and a mini van.) And she adds, "I guess I'm not the youngest child now."
> Hardly anyone around here has ever heard of Havs! When I take Cazzie for walks in the park, I should have cards made up to hand out to all the inquiriers..."Hello my name is Caz. I am a Havanese...."
> Thanks to everyone who has answered my questions and I'm looking forward to alot more fun and information.


:welcome: Suzy!!! Welcome to the dog pack!

Cazzie is an adorable name! MORE pic's please!!!

I know what you mean about the Hav questions...when I told one person that my dogs were Havanese..he said "WHAT???, They HAVE NO KNEES???!!
LOL!!!!


----------



## Rita

Welcome Suzy. It is a great place with a lot of great info and great people. Welcome.:biggrin1:


----------



## suzyfrtz

Thanks all, for your welcome! 
Diane, "They have no knees???!!!" I cracked up! 
I will get more photos up but have to have DH reduce them to the right size. (I won't even attempt that.) 

Caz was named after a horse. I told the story in another post, but I will retell here: We had a dear Golden Retriever named Beau, who was only 6 years old when he became very ill with a mysterious disease. We were at our winter place in Florida. He became very weak in his hind legs but no matter how bad he felt, when we would help him up, he would do his best to get over to a horse enclosure where a cattle horse, "Caz" would come over and see him. They would go nose to nose, and Beau's tail would wag....We lost Beau the first of May, and although vowed not to get another dog right away...
I was looking at Shih Tzus (not seriously looking) and there was a photo in the newspaper of a Havanese puppy - never saw a face like that! and then, the question everyone around here asks, "what's a Havanese?", followed by research on the internet and many phone calls; we went to the breeder just looking......
DH says, "That's the one I want!" 
I said, "His name is Caz!" In memory of our dear Beau, of course, but Cazzie promptly won his own rightful place in our hearts. What a little sweetheart!


----------



## Brady's mom

Suzy,
Welcome. Your Caz is a cutie. I like your idea about cards for Caz. I think I need to order some of those for Brady too.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Re-reading through the posts, I see most of us have lost our furry family members. Oh, it does hurt. Getting a new puppy helps alot. I thought for certain it was "too soon" after Beau to bring Cazzie into our lives, but my daughter said, "Mom, you're smiling again!"

We live in the country and our dear pets - faithful Bear and Ginger (GR's), loving Babe the Newfie, Phoebe the sweet doxie, our beautiful Beau - are buried in the field, by the edge of the woods. In the field, where Beau used to love to run...drat, I'm going to cry now. Time to take Cazzie out for a walk. The cold air will clear my eyes. 

Your poem is beautiful Diane! I had to write something when Beau left us, but it's too sad...

Kara, you changed your avatar of Gucci...she's more beautiful than ever but I miss that little pink smiling tongue!


----------



## Guest

suzyfrtz said:


> Thanks all, for your welcome!
> Diane, "They have no knees???!!!" I cracked up!
> I will get more photos up but have to have DH reduce them to the right size. (I won't even attempt that.)
> 
> Caz was named after a horse. I told the story in another post, but I will retell here: We had a dear Golden Retriever named Beau, who was only 6 years old when he became very ill with a mysterious disease. We were at our winter place in Florida. He became very weak in his hind legs but no matter how bad he felt, when we would help him up, he would do his best to get over to a horse enclosure where a cattle horse, "Caz" would come over and see him. They would go nose to nose, and Beau's tail would wag....We lost Beau the first of May, and although vowed not to get another dog right away...
> I was looking at Shih Tzus (not seriously looking) and there was a photo in the newspaper of a Havanese puppy - never saw a face like that! and then, the question everyone around here asks, "what's a Havanese?", followed by research on the internet and many phone calls; we went to the breeder just looking......
> DH says, "That's the one I want!"
> I said, "His name is Caz!" In memory of our dear Beau, of course, but Cazzie promptly won his own rightful place in our hearts. What a little sweetheart!


Ohhh, Suzy..what a sad story about Beau:Cry:

Caz is so darn cute though, I bet you can't help but smile everytime you look at that sweet face!! Puppies are truely theraputic!


----------



## pjewel

Suzy,

Now you made me cry. My heart is filled with the love for all my babies that wait at the Rainbow Bridge. I had four last time out, Jaime, the mom who was the best dog I'd ever had, Christopher, her son and the most soulful dog I've ever encountered (and magnificent looking), Bandit, the runt of the litter and my very special girl and the baby, Michelob (Miche). When each of them went I cried my eyes out and swore I'd never get another dog. I couldn't go through that again. But life is funny and there is that empty place in your heart when you're an animal lover so here I am walking this path again . . . as we all do.


----------



## suzyfrtz

All such beautiful Havs! Love all the photos! I could look at them all day!


----------



## Guest

pjewel said:


> Suzy,
> 
> Now you made me cry. My heart is filled with the love for all my babies that wait at the Rainbow Bridge. I had four last time out, Jaime, the mom who was the best dog I'd ever had, Christopher, her son and the most soulful dog I've ever encountered (and magnificent looking), Bandit, the runt of the litter and my very special girl and the baby, Michelob (Miche). When each of them went I cried my eyes out and swore I'd never get another dog. I couldn't go through that again. But life is funny and there is that empty place in your heart when you're an animal lover so here I am walking this path again . . . as we all do.


:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::grouphug::grouphug:

Did you see the video clip of The Rainbow Bridge?? Leslie sent it to me..it is the BEST!

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## JanB

Diane, That was beautiful! Thanks for sharing that link. I'm sobbing thinking of my dear sweet Sophie. Especially the part about them being made whole again, as she was deaf, had weakness in her legs, nearly toothless and was losing her sight at the end. I like to think of her as young and playful again.

Tessa was asleep close by and when she heard me crying she looked up, came closer, and is now plastered next to me looking up with her beautiful brown eyes. 

I guess some people think we got a new pet too soon, but honestly I don't know what I'd do without her!

Suzy, that was a touching story of Beau and Caz!


----------



## Guest

JanB said:


> Diane, That was beautiful! Thanks for sharing that link. I'm sobbing thinking of my dear sweet Sophie. Especially the part about them being made whole again, as she was deaf, had weakness in her legs, nearly toothless and was losing her sight at the end. I like to think of her as young and playful again.
> 
> Tessa was asleep close by and when she heard me crying she looked up, came closer, and is now plastered next to me looking up with her beautiful brown eyes.
> 
> I guess some people think we got a new pet too soon, but honestly I don't know what I'd do without her!
> 
> Suzy, that was a touching story of Beau and Caz!


Jan..seems odd to me that some people would think you got a pet again too soon.. Why not see it as a comfort to you in your loss, as puppies ALWAYS turn a frown upside down!! (even when they are being naughty!)

When I showed that video to my husband he told me that no way could it make him cry! Well, two minuets into it he was bawling like a baby and our two Hav's had the most soulful little eyes just fixed on his sad face...it's like they feel your pain!


----------



## pjewel

Diane,

I purposely didn't look at that clip. When the third of my last four died my vet's office sent me the poem. We had spent over a week trying to save my little girl and I visited her every day till they told me there was no hope. I cried my eyes out whenever I looked at The Rainbow Bridge. I even brought it to my office at that time and showed it to a friend who lost her dog years before. She too was moved to tears the minute she saw it and asked me to take it away. It's just too hard, losing these wonderful souls. They simply don't live long enough, no matter how long they inhabit this planet.


----------



## Guest

pjewel said:


> Diane,
> 
> I purposely didn't look at that clip. When the third of my last four died my vet's office sent me the poem. We had spent over a week trying to save my little girl and I visited her every day till they told me there was no hope. I cried my eyes out whenever I looked at The Rainbow Bridge. I even brought it to my office at that time and showed it to a friend who lost her dog years before. She too was moved to tears the minute she saw it and asked me to take it away. It's just too hard, losing these wonderful souls. They simply don't live long enough, no matter how long they inhabit this planet.


Geri,

I hear what you are saying...having just lost Jude in October is still only like yesterday. And even though the video clip makes me cry, I still find comfort in it.

My heart goes out to you in your loss..


----------



## dkissel

Hi everyone. I am a new Hav owner (Lola is 10 weeks old now) and am so happy I found this site. My husband and I have four grown sons and 4 grandkids with one on the way in January. We also have a Chihuahua who is 5 yrs old. Lola loves Dala (the Chihuahua) but Dala does not her at all...so we have issues.
I am a life artist (ever hear of that?...it is a fancy word for scrapbooker) and my job is a product designer for children with disabilities. 
My husband and I love to travel and now with Lola, we may have to curtail that some.
THANK YOU for having a Havanese board. I look forward to tons of info.


----------



## Guest

dkissel said:


> Hi everyone. I am a new Hav owner (Lola is 10 weeks old now) and am so happy I found this site. My husband and I have four grown sons and 4 grandkids with one on the way in January. We also have a Chihuahua who is 5 yrs old. Lola loves Dala (the Chihuahua) but Dala does not her at all...so we have issues.
> I am a life artist (ever hear of that?...it is a fancy word for scrapbooker) and my job is a product designer for children with disabilities.
> My husband and I love to travel and now with Lola, we may have to curtail that some.
> THANK YOU for having a Havanese board. I look forward to tons of info.


:welcome::tea: Welcome to the forum (I am a newbie also!)

Lola id TOOO cute!! DO you have more photos??


----------



## JanB

Dkissel, welcome!! Lola is a cutie patootie! 

I'm kind of a newbie too, with my nearly 5 mo old Tessa! You'll find everyone here so kind and helpful! I'm sure someone here has dealt with issues of bringing a new puppy in the house with an older dog so you might start a thread with that topic; I'm sure you'd get lots of helpful advice. Good luck!


----------



## Lina

:welcome: dkissel! Lola looks like a cutie... make sure to post some pics! We love pics here.


----------



## ama0722

Welcome to the forum! Your chi sounds like my maltese.... she just doesn't think of herself as a dog  I think there are a few others with Chi and Havs!

Amanda


----------



## DanielBMe

Hi all, thought I'd introduce myself. I've posted a few times and never noticed this thread. I'm Daniel and located in Toronto, Canada. I'm in the telecom business and was looking into opening my own pet store (not selling pets) but things just didn't quite work out. I've always wanted a dog and started my search almost 2yrs ago. At first I was looking for a larger dog such as a lab, but the more I talked to breeders I just couldn't bring myself to have such a large dog in an 800sq ft condo. So I started a search for a smaller dog. By chance I came across the Havanese and visited this breeder http://www3.sympatico.ca/tbergan/index.txt.htm. I loved the personalities of dogs and put a deposit on the spot. If you look at some of the pics, Bogart is the one with the coke can .

I couldn't be any happier. Bogart is awsome and has the most gentle personality. I started feeling bad for him lately being alone 10hrs a day so started thinking about getting another. Well an opportunity arose sadly.... a breeder had a tradgedy in his family and couldn't take care of the puppies and adults. The breeder where I got Bogart highly recommended them and so I drove 3hrs to take a look at Brando (Paco was his actual registered name) who was already 4 1/2 months and decided to take him on the spot. Best decision I could have made. He and Bogart have bonded so closely that if I try to take Bogart for a walk without Brando he doesn't want to go.

So now I have 2 Havs and one 12 Persian Cat (blame the ex gf) who is still wondering when the two guys are going back home....

I feel like Doctor Doolittle


----------



## Lina

I know I've talked to you already Daniel (or should I say Daniel Dolittle?), but here's a belated :welcome: to the forum!


----------



## Guest

DanielBMe said:


> Hi all, thought I'd introduce myself. I've posted a few times and never noticed this thread. I'm Daniel and located in Toronto, Canada. I'm in the telecom business and was looking into opening my own pet store (not selling pets) but things just didn't quite work out. I've always wanted a dog and started my search almost 2yrs ago. At first I was looking for a larger dog such as a lab, but the more I talked to breeders I just couldn't bring myself to have such a large dog in an 800sq ft condo. So I started a search for a smaller dog. By chance I came across the Havanese and visited this breeder http://www3.sympatico.ca/tbergan/index.txt.htm. I loved the personalities of dogs and put a deposit on the spot. If you look at some of the pics, Bogart is the one with the coke can .
> 
> I couldn't be any happier. Bogart is awsome and has the most gentle personality. I started feeling bad for him lately being alone 10hrs a day so started thinking about getting another. Well an opportunity arose sadly.... a breeder had a tradgedy in his family and couldn't take care of the puppies and adults. The breeder where I got Bogart highly recommended them and so I drove 3hrs to take a look at Brando (Paco was his actual registered name) who was already 4 1/2 months and decided to take him on the spot. Best decision I could have made. He and Bogart have bonded so closely that if I try to take Bogart for a walk without Brando he doesn't want to go.
> 
> So now I have 2 Havs and one 12 Persian Cat (blame the ex gf) who is still wondering when the two guys are going back home....
> 
> I feel like Doctor Doolittle


Welcome, Doolittle!!

I like your Hav's!!!

I though I quit my job 7 years ago, I too wanted to get a second Hav to keep my first company so if we went somewhere we couldn't take them then they would have each other to pal around with (at least that is the logic that worked on my husband in the process of "snowing" him into a second one!)

Now..I have to come up with a much better angle for my third one...hmmm


----------



## Rita

:welcome: to all the newbies. You will love this forum.


----------



## Moko

*New NJ member!*

Hello, to all!

My name is Maureen and I live in Northern New Jersey (as a very happy empty-nester!) with my hub and our year-old Havanese sweetie, Molly! 
Most people call me "Mo".

I would never have come across this site, were it not for being contacted by two NJ Havanese owners who happened to see a letter I wrote to Modern Dog magazine about the joys of having a Havanese in the family ...you can't IMAGINE how happy I am to know that there ARE other New Jersey Havanese out there!

Most people have the same reaction when you tell them you own a Havanese..."HUH??!!" is the typical response, followed by a question as to whether it's a "designer dog", followed by another typical comment ("Never heard of Havanese before!)!

I just CAN'T understand it, because our experience with our Havanese sweetie has been wonderful and positive...despite a few "growing pains", and dealing with Molly's perception of a cushion being an enormous doggie-treat! We brought Molly home from Connecticut on January 2 this year (she was born on October 5, 2006), and we became immediately smitten and amused by her! There is laughter in our house every day!

I'm hoping to hear from lots of you, and especially from NJ Hav owners! I'm loving the postings and have learned so much in just one day! I'm looking forward to a long relationship!

So love those little fuzz balls, remind yourself that angels come to us in many ways, and know that I am one happy Hav mom!


----------



## Paige

:welcome: to the forum. You will love it here. We all are in love with everything havanese. Some of us even had a condtion called MHS. I happend to suffer from this wonderful condition. :biggrin1:


----------



## Callalilly

Mo ~ 

You will find as did I that one of the best things about the Havanese are the wonderful people who are owned by them! I'm amazed just about everyday just how wonderful, funny, generous and loving this community is. 

Enjoy yourself and I look forward to getting to know you and your Molly better. Also you'll notice we LOVE pictures around here!!

Lisa


----------



## juliav

:welcome: Mo, 

We are glad to have you aboard. Did you know that we are crazy about pictures!!! Post lots and lots of them. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona

:welcome: to Daniel and Mo. This a fun place to be. Jump right on in.


----------



## Laurief

Hey Mo!!! Did you get my letter?? I was so afraid that your hubby might get my letter and think I was a crazy dog lady. I am so glad we were able to track you down, thanks to Beverly who saw your letter. We are crazy!! Where are the pics of your little Molly?? 
We brought Logan home this past January 1st, so she has been with you as long as Logan has been with me! So glad to have you aboard!!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper

Hi and :welcome: 

Molly/Mo sounds like a hoot! I know my house has NOT been the same since my little Gucci girl walked in the door, actually..she was carried over the threshold! LOL I can't imagine a day without her, they are a true joy!

I am not in NJ, a bit more South, but there are alot of Hav-folks in your area and a very well organized play group (Love ya', Laurie!)

(OOOOhh..she's begging for water! :whoo=off topic (sorry!)

Kara


----------



## BeverlyA

:welcome: Mo and Molly!

When I saw your letter in MD I just knew you'd love our little forum! You will never find a kinder, more genuine bunch of people no matter where you look, PLUS they all love Havs! 

You can always get good information, opinions, understanding and support here.

Almost a year into Havanese ownership...are you showing any symptoms of MHS yet? (Multiple Havanese Syndrome) If not, maybe all the puppy pictures we will expose you to will do the trick!

Have fun with the site. I'm so glad that you didn't think we were TOO crazy :crazy:when you were contacted! You're so lucky you're in NJ, rumor has it that Laurie throws the best play dates arty: ever!

Beverly

oh! BTW....when are you posting Molly's picture! we luuuuuuv pictures! lol


----------



## lfung5

WELCOME MO & MOLLY! We need a picture fix right away! You will soon learn we can be a bit demanding. LOL!
Can't wait to meet you guys at Laurie's Havanese Spring play date!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Welcome - you have come to the right place ..
This is a wonderful group of people with lots of helpful information and always ready to support you ..


----------



## Guest

*WELCOME TO THE PACK!*

Yo! Mo-Molly!









You know how they say that people are like their dogs??? Well, if you love Havanese you will LOVE the people here at this forum! :biggrin1:

I am also a newbie here myself and have not only contracted MHS, but MPS (Multiple People Syndrome) as well ound:


----------



## marjrc

Welcome all you newbies!! It's great to learn a bit about you and your Hav(s). I'm sure we'll get to know even more about you all once you start posting in (ie. become totally addicted to) this forum. :biggrin1:

Daniel, I know Terri Bergan! Too cool that you have one of her pups. Well, I don't know her personally, but I also belong to a Cdn. Hav list and she's on there. She just had a litter this past fall. Nice to see Bogart on her site. He's a cutie! Can't blame you for wanting another Havanese. Getting our 2nd hav was the best thing we did. 

As to painful losses of furbabies,...I can't even think about it. 

I hope you all enjoy your time browsing around the forum and please jump in with your opinions, stories and questions all you want. That's how we all learn!


----------



## irnfit

Welcome Mo and Molly. Glad they found you. Can't wait to meet you and your furbaby at the next playdate. My Shelby was born on Oct 7 and we picked her up on Dec 28. 2006. She was just a year old. Kodi is 2 yrs old.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

:welcome: to Daniel, Bogart & Brando and Mo & Molly!

You're gonna love it here :thumb:

Wanda


----------



## Leslie

Welcome Daniel, Mo and furbabies! So glad to have you as a part of the best forum on the internet! :biggrin1:


----------



## havaTaffy

Hello, :wave:

My name is Ami. I'm yet another newbie here. We don't have a Hav yet, but we're eagerly awaiting the arrival of a 5-month puppy girl sometime after the New Year. By golly, the waiting is such torture!!! My 2 kids have been bugging me daily to see if there's any updated news from the breeder. I try to email her once/twice a week--such self control LOL... We're keeping ourselves occupied by visiting pet supply shops and reading up alot specially in this forum. We've learned so much from your knowledge and experience--thank you!!! One important thing I've learned from reading your posts is to post pictures, so I've included one here. We've picked the name "Taffy" for her and she's already captured our heart :hug:. We're going to need the help and support of a caring and fun-loving community (that's you guys!) since there's no Havanese here at all. Thanks for letting me join and share...


----------



## MaddiesMom

:welcome: Daniel, Mo and Ami and your babies! Ami, the waiting is hard, but will be worth it. Your Taffy will add so much love to your family's life.


----------



## Cheryl

Welcome Ami and Taffy. Your baby girl is adorable. This is a great group that will help you through any problems you have. Where is HK? How old are your children?


----------



## pjewel

Well Ami, :welcome: welcome to the group. Your Taffy is adorable and can I ever relate to the wait after you know you're getting her. I had a difficult few weeks during which I wasn't sure for a short period of time whether Milo was coming when originally planned (August 7th). Ultimately he did and the months since have gone by so fast. With the holidays fast approaching, January is not far away. We'll all wait as patiently as we can for your baby to arrive and for loads of pictures and stories.


----------



## mckennasedona

Welcome Ami,
Your Taffy is adorable. I'm rather partial to cream Havs. I have two! She will be well worth the wait. 
Is HK Hong Kong?


----------



## Cheryl

If HK is Hong Kong, remind me to tell you a story!


----------



## Guest

*W-E-L-C-O-M-E!!!!*







Hello Amy and Welcome to the Forum!

Taffy looks like a real sweetheart! :baby:

..Just a word of warning though...One Havanese is never enough ound:

R-U-in-Hong Kong???? :jaw:


----------



## juliav

:welcome: to the forum Amy. 

Taffy is adorable, we look forward to watching her grow.


----------



## havaTaffy

Thanks for the warm welcome! Yes, we live in Hong Kong. My kids are 10 and 13. They've been asking for a dog since forever. We never had a dog before but now that my kids are older, we're more than ready for one. I know Taffy will be worth the wait, specially after seeing the love between the Havs and their families here on the forum.

Cheryl, please tell us your story. I'm all :ear:


----------



## Cheryl

For the last 10 years and up until June, I was a school nurse in a international boarding school here in America. When we got Brutus last March I got permission to bring him to school one or 2 days per week to help with his socialization and to also help with pet therapy. I was well aware that many of my Asian students were uncomforatable around my dog, but Brutus took it all in stride. I had a male student from Hong Kong who fell in love with Brutus. He brought all his friends into my office to meet him. He spent every lunch hour that Brutus was there in my office. We do a special graduation at our school and this student was ready to graduate. He requested that Brutus attend his graduation and the teacher who spoke on his behalf at graduation mentioned his "special friend."


----------



## Guest

Amy,

How did decide to get a Havanese??? Is the breeder from HK also??


----------



## JanB

I got a little behind on the welcomes during my recuperation...

Daniel, Mo and Molly, and Ami...a warm welcome! I'm fairly new here too and am a testament on how warm, welcoming, and supportive this community is. It really IS the best! I have Tessa, 5 months old now! I look forward to getting to know all of you and your Havs better. And more pics! Ami, Taffy looks like a real sweetie pie!


----------



## Lina

Hi Ami and Taffy! :welcome: to the forum. How great that you're from Hong Kong! I think you're the first member who lives in Asia!


----------



## havaTaffy

Thanks for that heartwarming story, Cheryl. It's really nice to hear how your student bonded with your Hav. Many HK kids don't get much chance to interact with dogs/cats because anmals are not allowed in most places. It has gotten better in the recent years and there's actually 2 dog "parks" now--these are wide & open walkways by the harbor.

Hi, Jan, thanks for taking the effort to send me a warm welcome even when you're still recovering from your surgery. Hope you're feeling better and we pray for a full and speedy recovery.

Diane, we were looking for a family dog that comes in a small package because we live in a flat (British term for apartment). Most small dogs that we've seen were really yappy :nono: , so I searched through dogbreedinfo.com for a small non-yappy dog and came up with Havanese breed. I almost skipped it totally, because we've never heard of Havanese. Thank goodness I read through the description and temperament and once we saw photos/videos and stories of them, we were truly hooked and in love! So the search for a Hav has begun... and led us from one blank look to another -- Hava what? No one in HK knows what a Havanese is (not even the HK Kennel Club). I started sending inquiries to breeders in US but most of them were unwilling/unable to ship. I expanded our search to Europe and Australia and after so many dead ends, we finally found a breeder in Germany who is reputable, willing to ship and has a Hav available... yay! :whoo: So now, we sit and wait (and get the paperworks ready)... and then sit and wait some more... sigh


----------



## Paige

:welcome:Ami and Taffy.:welcome:


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to our corner of cyber space, Ami!  Taffy is a great name and she looks like a darling! I'm sure the kids are driving you nuts, but they will soon be rewarded once that little girl gets home to you. Do you celebrate Christmas and New Year's? If so, that will help pass the time.

My sis lived in HK for a few yrs. because her hubby was relocated there for his job and she loved it. True about not seeing many pets there. Funny that even the HK kennel club hasn't heard of a Havanese! lol You will be spending a lot of time explaining to all those passers-by that ask, "Oh. What breed of dog is that?" LOL

We will send positive vibes that the long trip for little Taffy goes without a hitch. I'm sure you are all counting the days.


----------



## Guest

havaTaffy said:


> Thanks for that heartwarming story, Cheryl. It's really nice to hear how your student bonded with your Hav. Many HK kids don't get much chance to interact with dogs/cats because anmals are not allowed in most places. It has gotten better in the recent years and there's actually 2 dog "parks" now--these are wide & open walkways by the harbor.
> 
> Hi, Jan, thanks for taking the effort to send me a warm welcome even when you're still recovering from your surgery. Hope you're feeling better and we pray for a full and speedy recovery.
> 
> Diane, we were looking for a family dog that comes in a small package because we live in a flat (British term for apartment). Most small dogs that we've seen were really yappy :nono: , so I searched through dogbreedinfo.com for a small non-yappy dog and came up with Havanese breed. I almost skipped it totally, because we've never heard of Havanese. Thank goodness I read through the description and temperament and once we saw photos/videos and stories of them, we were truly hooked and in love! So the search for a Hav has begun... and led us from one blank look to another -- Hava what? No one in HK knows what a Havanese is (not even the HK Kennel Club). I started sending inquiries to breeders in US but most of them were unwilling/unable to ship. I expanded our search to Europe and Australia and after so many dead ends, we finally found a breeder in Germany who is reputable, willing to ship and has a Hav available... yay! :whoo: So now, we sit and wait (and get the paperworks ready)... and then sit and wait some more... sigh


Amy...You are sooo going to love this breed!

I have two Hav's and can take them anywhere as they are really social little dogs that love being out and about. They don't bark much at all, which is surprising for a little dog!


----------



## Leslie

Welcome Ami! I'm so glad you joined us! I know how difficult it is for kids to wait for something they've wanted so long. I will pray you can keep your sanity until your precious little Taffy arrives LOL! She is such a cutie.

When I was looking for a small dog that was hypo-allergenic (I teach students from my home and didn't want to lose any of them due to allergies to my dog) I, too, went to doginfo.com to search. Like you, the Havanese came up. I had never heard of them and began researching and looking at pics. The rest is history, as they say. 

My response to folks when they say, "Hava- what? What's a Havanese?" is "They're the best kept secret in the dog world!" Of course, I do finally get around to explaining the breed to them. But, once folks meet one, they often are sold completely on them, without even listening to the "details".


----------



## pjewel

Cheryl said:


> For the last 10 years and up until June, I was a school nurse in a international boarding school here in America. When we got Brutus last March I got permission to bring him to school one or 2 days per week to help with his socialization and to also help with pet therapy. I was well aware that many of my Asian students were uncomforatable around my dog, but Brutus took it all in stride. I had a male student from Hong Kong who fell in love with Brutus. He brought all his friends into my office to meet him. He spent every lunch hour that Brutus was there in my office. We do a special graduation at our school and this student was ready to graduate. He requested that Brutus attend his graduation and the teacher who spoke on his behalf at graduation mentioned his "special friend."


Aw, Cheryl I love that story.


----------



## pjewel

havaTaffy said:


> I expanded our search to Europe and Australia and after so many dead ends, we finally found a breeder in Germany who is reputable, willing to ship and has a Hav available... yay! :whoo: So now, we sit and wait (and get the paperworks ready)... and then sit and wait some more... sigh


It must have been frustrating but I'm so glad you found the breeder who would not only send the puppy, but has one available. That had to be meant to be.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Just An FYI as i know you have already found a breeder in Germany but just in case there may be a hiccup .
There are Havanese breeders in Hungary and also in the Netherlands .. I do not know about shipping to you but I know they do ship across the pond as they have posted it here -.
I was having such difficulty finding a dog when i was looking for asta i was seriously considering going to Holland to get a puppy .. I was apprehensive about effects of the long flight on the puppy and the necessary paper work but I know people do it .. 
it is worth the hassle and the wait .


----------



## Thumper

Hi Amy and Taffy! :welcome: It sounds like quite a search for a Havanese and I bet you will never regret the choice! I also waited til' my kids were a bit older, and I am really glad I did! Your Taffy is precious! Welcome to the forum and Team Cream! :grouphug: hehe.

Kara


----------



## havaTaffy

I'm overwhelmed by your very warm welcome. From reading the posts in this forum, I know you guys are really nice and caring. But now that I've experienced it personally--WOW! You guys are just wonderful!!! I love hearing about your stories. It makes me want to stay here all the time. :biggrin1: I don't know which one I'm addicted to more--the Havanese or the Havanese Forum... LOL


----------



## Havtahava

Hi Ami! I'm glad you found your way over here, but I'm really happy to see that you found a good breeder that would work with you.


----------



## havaTaffy

Lina, it's too bad that I'm so far away or I'd join you on your snatching puppy escapade. :biggrin1: 

Marj, did you get to visit your sister while she was in HK?
Thanks for your positive thoughts for Taffy. She's going to need it on her 10-hour flight. I'm a bit worried for her because after the long flight, she has to go through an "inspection" by the government before she can be released to us within the same day. I hope it will be quick and smooth. 
She'll be scared enough being taken from home and being alone for long hours and then passed on from one stranger to another (we'll be strangers to her too).  Then on top of that, we'll be speaking a foreign language (English) to her German! :doh: Does anybody have any tips on helping a puppy switch from one language to another?


----------



## Lina

Ami, you can be with us in spirit! 

As far as 'learning' a new language, I don't think you have to worry at all. I speak both English and Portuguese fluently and since I taught Kubrick how to do every single trick with hand signals, I can actually say every trick in either language and he will do it if I give him the signal as well. I can also actually say Good Boy in either language and he knows it's a good thing. They don't understand a language more than they understand your body language and the tone of your voice. When you say NO, trust me, Taffy will understand what that means by the tone of your voice, LOL. And when you say Good Girl, you usually will say it in a sing songy voice and puppies understand that as well.

She will adjust very quickly, I am sure, though she might need a couple of days to do so after such a long flight.


----------



## JanB

Ami, the non-yappiness and the no shedding was what sold me on a Havanese too. And if course I had the fortune of meeting one in person and was sold from that day forward.

I'm getting used to the hava-what? question. Leslie, I love your answer!

Ami, I don't have much advice on switching languages but I do have some experience in adjustment to a new home issues. Just don't be surprised if she takes a little while. You will most likely see her true personality evolve over weeks or maybe months. She has such a precious little face I'm not surprised you are already smitten


----------



## Guest

Lina..

You ve got it down, girl! Time for your second Hav!!::tea:


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome New Members. 

Feel free to ask as many questions as you like. Someone should be able to help you. If you can't find something, just ask.


----------



## havaTaffy

Thanks for the encouragement and the tips! I will definitely have a lot more questions once we get Taffy home...

Lina, are there some kind of standard hand signals? Where can I find instructions for these signals (book or website)? I'm such a newbie.  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome Ami & Taffy! You've just entered the Yakkity Yak Zone! None of us can shut up.....I'm sure you'll catch on and before you know it you'll be a first rate yakker too!:blah::kev::blabla::tea:


----------



## havaTaffy

Hello Vicki! You're right... this is SO much fun, I just can't help myself. I think it's contagious--must be a some kind of (computer) virus going around. :biggrin1:


----------



## kgiese

Welcome Vicki,

This forum is totally addictive, and you will get so much information. I don't chat much on it, but I get on everyday to see what's going on. Sometimes there's so much I can't keep up.

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## Wesleysmom

Hi I'm Lanette from Northern Indiana. We just got our Hav in October after we fell in love with the breed and checked it out. I had previously had a Lhasa before I was married, who was kidnapped(by my Dad) after he had trouble adjusting to apartment life when I did get married. He just died in January at the ripe old age of 16. I miss him and my last child started all day kindergarten this year(i only have 2,8yo girl and 5 yo boy, that made it sound like I have 10!) so I guess my hubby and kids decided I would be lonely. Wesley has been a wonderful little guy, a little frustrating at times(ok maybe not a little:frusty but I adore him and he has truely become my dog. 
I am a stay at home mom, with a photography business from my home. And I also do alot of volunteering at my kids' school. So I stay quite busy! I also do crocheting and scrapbooking adn really enjoy just sitting and petting the dog(it happens so little). Wesley is well known at thekids' school, he goes in for regular visits to the kindergarten class and to see the principal and secretary.(They just love him!) So that's us, I can't wait to pick the brains of some of the veteran Hav owners to figure out what this dog is thinking!


----------



## Havtahava

Welcome Lanette! There are a couple of us who also had Lhasas before our Havanese.

It is nice to learn a bit about you. I look forward to hearing more about Wesley. How did you come to pick his name? That's a unique one for Havanese so far, to my knowledge.


----------



## Jane

Hi Lanette! Welcome to the forum... I am also one of those previous Lhasa owners  Mine lived to be almost 17 years old, eating mostly table scraps because she was so picky and hated her dog kibble. I fell in love with the look and wonderful personality of the Havanese. I do have to say though that the Lhasa coat was easier to take care of!


----------



## ama0722

Welcome to the forum! No experience with lhasa's here but I have done double takes when seeing them from afar and wonder if they were havanese!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

:welcome: to the forum Lanette! Wesley sure is a cutie! Is he named after Wesley of the Princess Bride? I'm sure that most Havs would fit the "as you wish" description... at least 90% of the time, LOL.

Whatever you named him after, he is adorable!


----------



## JanB

Lanette, welcome!! We have a few things in common. I'm in Indiana too, although extreme SW IN. My Dh is from northern IN. We got our Hav in October too; our 15 1/2 yo Sheltie died and my youngest left for college in Aug. My Dh was worried about my mental state too so I probably could have asked for anything and he would have indulged me  I knit and my DD is waiting for her graduation scrapbook as we speak, lol!

You'll love it here, this is such a warm welcoming supportive group and they will be with you every step of the way to celebrate your joys and help with any problems!


----------



## Guest

Lanette!

Wesley is such a little cutie!!!


----------



## havaTaffy

Hello, Lanette! :wave: So nice to meet another stay-at-home mom. 
It's great that you can bring Wesley to school with you--your kids must be so proud of him. They're your Havanese ambassadors!


----------



## marjrc

I've already posted to you a couple of times today, I think, but here's my official welcome to you! I am a SAHM as well, of 3 teens (17, 16 and 13) and am into scrapbooking although since I've had Ricky, our first Hav, Sept. 06, I have yet to get back to it. I have half of our garage as my studio and a ton of supplies but somehow no time! This forum is quite addictive....... lol

I am looking forward to getting to know more about you and your darling little devil, Wes.


----------



## lfung5

Welcome Lanette and Wesley!


----------



## RCKNROB

Hello,

Hi, I am Robin and I am the Mother of Godiva Gold "DIVA" 11/20/07 and one was not enough so now Augie Doggie, 12/22/07. These are the most charming animals I have ever met. I am retired, 54, survivor of breast cancer 2 times and love life to the max. I heard a dog will extend your life for at least 7 years and so I decided I needed a pet since I was not working anymore. I want to experience the best things in life now.
I was looking for a pet and my sister Teresa told me about a friend of hers that had a Havanese. She told me how wonderful Choco was and how beautiful. I did some research and got addicted. My compulsive disorder made me want another after I purchased Diva and now I have 2. I have a wonderful husband Scott, who has fallen head over heals in love. I had to work on that, he is immaculate and I had to promise I would keep everything picked up and clean. LOL.........There are toys everywhere and crates, blankets, bones, rugs, piddle pads, it looks like a pet store. I prayed he would like these dogs and he loves them more than even me. He is a contractor for the Air Force and has a hobby of maple trees. We love to go to Barnes and Nobles and love to eat out and watch the Animal Channel and History Channel. We enjoy our new babies and look forward to a long and wonderful life of at least 15 more years. Our email address is [email protected]. We wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Judy A

Welcome to the forum, Robin, Dive, and Augie....I know what you mean about needing another one...I've had my Izzy for almost a year and next week I'm getting a secone Hav, Doc. I'm so excited! You are right, these are the best dogs. I think you'll find this to be a friendly, informative place! 

Welcome to all the other newbies as well!


----------



## mckennasedona

Welcome Lanette and Robin. 
You will love it here. 
Robin, I think you and I would get along very well. I too love Barnes and Noble as I LOVE to read. We watch the History Channel all the time and I love Animal Planet, especially the Hero shows although my DH can't watch those. Odd for a guy who is a former paramedic. Seeing humans severly injured doesn't affect him but he just can't stand to see an animal suffer. 
Welcome to the forum both of you!


----------



## JanB

Robin, welcome!! yay for being a survivor; I have 3 very good friends who are survivors too. We just got our first Hav and are already talking about when to add #2. My DH is Mr Clean too and we had just sent our youngest off to college. So our pristine house has now turned into doggie central, and we both are loving it. He too has fallen head over heels in love with our little girl and not one word of complaint.

I LOVE to read too but there's been precious little reading (other than lots of dog books :biggrin1 since Tessa came, but I'm certain that will change. DH is a history buff too.

So, I'm a little confused about the dates you posted; how old are Diva and Augie?


----------



## irnfit

Welcome, Lanette and Welcome, Robin.
Glad you found this place. It is the best. You will get tons of info and make lots of new friends, near and far. We are a very etended family with one thing in common - we love our Havs!


----------



## Guest

Robin!! Welcome :wave:

We need to see MORE pictures of your fur babies!!!!


----------



## juliav

Hi Robin,

Even though we've already met, I just wanted to :welcome: you on this thread. 

Looking forward to the pictures of your little ones.


----------



## Wesleysmom

Havtahava said:


> Welcome Lanette! There are a couple of us who also had Lhasas before our Havanese.
> 
> It is nice to learn a bit about you. I look forward to hearing more about Wesley. How did you come to pick his name? That's a unique one for Havanese so far, to my knowledge.


My husband is well known for picking names for animals. My Lhasa was Humphrey. He had already named a Yorkie he intended to get but was sold - Cecil. WE had lots of names and the kids' wanted Wesley. His official name is Wesley Soloman Radar Spike(there were a few more I can't remember) so it was a process. Heck my 5 yo had a fish named Blueberry Sunshine rainbow. We're a creative bunch!


----------



## Wesleysmom

Lina said:


> :welcome: to the forum Lanette! Wesley sure is a cutie! Is he named after Wesley of the Princess Bride? I'm sure that most Havs would fit the "as you wish" description... at least 90% of the time, LOL.
> 
> Whatever you named him after, he is adorable!


Actually that is one of my hubby's favorite movies, which we realized later!


----------



## Wesleysmom

havaTaffy said:


> Hello, Lanette! :wave: So nice to meet another stay-at-home mom.
> It's great that you can bring Wesley to school with you--your kids must be so proud of him. They're your Havanese ambassadors!


Yes I have been lucky to take him to school. There is one teacher (who my daughter had and son almost got, but I said I would leave if I ever had to deal with again) who is Miss Anti social and is the quitisential single spinster cat lady(sorry if I offend anyone) who saw me with him in the workroom one day, who did everything she could to get him to bark and scare him. I thought for sure she would complain to someone, but i haven't heard anything. She infuriates me if you couldn't tell!:frusty:


----------



## Havtahava

Lanette, yes, you are definitely creative in the name department! LOL We just dismantled a huge reef aquarium that we had set up for many years and all of our fish were simply named after the type of fish they were: "Naso" was the name of our Naso Tang, "Lipstick" was the Lipstick Tang, "Amber" was the yellow Tang, etc. Ha ha! The only fish with a semi orginal name was "Nemo", the clown fish which was named by the neighbor boy who insisted we had Nemo. Ha ha!

Robin, welcome! Diva is a beauty! I'm looking forward to seeing photos of Augie. Was Augie just born on 12/22 or did he come to live with you just yesterday?


----------



## RCKNROB

Diva was born July 24 2007 and Augie was born August 14, 2007.


----------



## Rita

Welcome newbies. You will love this forum. :welcome:


----------



## Doggie Nut

WELCOME EVERYONE! GLAD YOU ARE HERE!!


----------



## pjewel

Welcome to the group Lanette and Robin. You've come to the friendliest place in cyberspace.


----------



## amy-ciara

*Hello, we would like to introduce us.*

Hi,
I´am Martina from Germany . We have 3 Havanese: Amy, Ciara and Audrey Rose (nickname Röschen). Audrey Rose was born here, she is one of 9 puppys , Ciara has born in March.
I´m happy to find this forum, yesterday evening the link has been put in our German havanese-forum, and there are some other members here now.
Because of the language I will need a rather long time to read all your interesting postings. 
I still enjoyed the pictures.

Greetings from Martina and the little goblins "from the happy puppy tower".


----------



## Beamer

Welcome Martina!


----------



## Havtahava

Welcome Martina! I'm curious to see the picture under your name in a larger size.

Welcome, welcome, welcome!


----------



## Paige

:wave::welcome:to the forum.


----------



## Rita

Welcome Martina. Glad you found us.


----------



## Guest

Martina!!!

Can you post more photos of your lovely Hav's??

BTW..my husband and I have friends in Germany..especially the Rhine area..
Boden-Boden. Also Karlsruhe and Northeim :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Welcome Martina!

Hope to see you participate in some of the photo challenges on our forum!

Amanda


----------



## BennyCaruso

Hello,

my name is Sabine and I am one of the German havanese fans.
I live together with 3 havanese and one bichon frisee.
(Caruso, Kasimir , Loriot and Benny)
I am looking forward reading and watching pictures in your forum.

Sabine and her Havis.


----------



## Thumper

HI and :welcome: Sabine and Martina  I can't wait to see more pictures of your havs! 

Kara


----------



## Beamer

Welcome Sabine!

Where is this German Havanese Forum? Is it a Yahoo group?

Ryan


----------



## amy-ciara

@imamurph52 We live nearby Düsseldorf. (Rhine down heading Northsea). My brother lives in Karlsruhe.

@ All: If you would like to see better pictures from our dogs, you can have a look here:

http://www.happypuppytower.de


----------



## Thumper

Beautiful Pictures! I recognize some kennel names too 

I love the picture on the Welcome page of your Havanese Forum! How cool is that??! (http://www.havaneserforum.de/) Too bad I don't speak German! lol

Kara


----------



## Beamer

That is to funny... look at the top poster list.. lol
Only 1 person over 5000 posts (here that would be Kim)
1 person in the 4k - almost 5k zone (That would be you Kara)
And many people in the 2k area and so on...

Its like Bazzaro world! hehe

Wish I could read the posts! lol


----------



## amy-ciara

Our forum in Gemany is her:

http://www.havaneserforum.de/


----------



## pjewel

Hi Martina & Sabine.







Love your photos and the link you sent us. They are universally the cutest little beings. Hope you'll come around often and share stories and photos with us.


----------



## Ans

*Greetings from the Netherlands*

My name is Ans, I live in the east part of the Netherlands in Hengelo near the German boarder.
I have a havanese since june 2007.
He comes from the "Happy Puppy Towers" from Ratingen in Germany.
He has 3 brothers and 5 sisters.
He was born at the 23th of March 2007.
Mother from Hiro is Ciara from the Happy Puppy Tower and his father is Bandito from the little Heroes.
There homepage is www.happypuppytower.de
My husband Hans makes many pictures.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Hiro.230307

It is in the German language, because I'm in a German Forum, that's why.

My husband and I are also at the German Forum.

http://www.mwunseld.de/forum/index.php?sid=6e21e49cacb844949c0f806de173d285

amy-ciara, BennyCaruso, Susanne are from Germany and FairyFay comes from Austria.
I know them from the German Forum.

:wave:


----------



## Thumper

Beamer said:


> That is to funny... look at the top poster list.. lol
> Only 1 person over 5000 posts (here that would be Kim)
> 1 person in the 4k - almost 5k zone (That would be you Kara)
> And many people in the 2k area and so on...
> 
> Its like Bazzaro world! hehe
> 
> Wish I could read the posts! lol


Hey, don't forget about Laurie!  She's only a little ways behind me! I have quite a ways to catch up with Kimberly...atleast 500 posts! lol I don't think I can do it. 

Kara


----------



## Lina

Hello and :welcome: Sabine, Martina and Ans!!!

How exciting that we're getting so global now.  We love to see pictures around here, so be sure to share them when you get a chance.


----------



## Ans

From what country is this Forum?
Amerika, Canada?
The time in the Netherlands is 7:32 pm.


----------



## Beamer

This site is located in the USA, but has quite a few cool Canadians on it!! 

How many years has your German site been up for? I see you only have 299 members but almost 80,000 posts! 

Ryan


----------



## Ans

@Ryan

Maybe Martina (amy-ciara) can tell you this.
She was there at the beginning of the German Forum.


----------



## Guest

Sabine and Ans..!!!!

Can you post some photos of your Havs...we like lots of photos here:biggrin1:


----------



## amy-ciara

Our forum was online first end of April 2005. We had some more members, but they never posted anything, so the account has been closed.

We knew many members on person and we had already 3 big meetings from all parts of Germany with 50 dogs staying with us in an hotel for a weekend in the middle of Germany.
We very often have smaller meetings for walks and lunch or coffeetime
afterwards in the nearer areas. The dogs love these meetings and they are running and playing all the time.


----------



## Susanne

*Greetings from Dortmund, Germany*

Hi,
at first I must say that my English is more than a little bit rusty ;-(

My name ist Susanne and I'm one of the German-Havanese-friends. I live in Dortmund with my family and our two havanese: Bonny is a 3 year old havanese-girl and Clyde ist a 9 month old boy. Clyde is the brother of Hiro and Audrey Rose and the son of Ciara, one of Martinas dogs.

I hope, that I'm been able to send you pictures of my dogs soon.

Susanne with Bonny and Clyde


----------



## amy-ciara

Welcome Susanne, my English is rusty too, may be it will be better in a couple of weeks.We are not to old to improve.*gg*


----------



## Ans

Here are the Links from the meetings we had:

http://picasaweb.google.nl/Hiro.230307/HavaneserTreffenAmHaddorferSee300607

http://picasaweb.google.nl/Hiro.230307/TreffenAmAuberg12082007

http://picasaweb.google.nl/hans.surfer/TreffenDrielNderseeGronau180807

http://picasaweb.google.nl/hans.surfer/HavaneserTreffenDreilNderseeAm230907

http://picasaweb.google.nl/hans.surfer/TreffenHRstelAmNassenDreieck161207

http://picasaweb.google.nl/hans.surfer/DorstenAm31122007


----------



## Susanne

I hope so, Martina eace:

Susanne with Bonny and Clyde


----------



## Beamer

Welcome Susanne!
Great to have all you Europeans here!

I'm not sure why you all are appoligizing for your English skills! You all seem to very proficient in the language... while none of us would be able to read your German forum. (well maybe a few that know German.. lol)

Trust me, not everyone here is an English Professor..lol 

Ryan


----------



## BennyCaruso

*mine dogs*

Benny,Caruso Loriot and Kasimir


----------



## BennyCaruso

*Benny*

Benny (Bichon frise )


----------



## Susanne

@ Ryan: Thank you )
I hope, Martina is right and in a couple of weeks it is easier for me to write in English.

Now I'll have a look at all your threats!! I'm sure it will be very interesting.

Susanne with Bonny and Clyde


----------



## amy-ciara

Ok, we will believe that. *lol*

The pictures Ans putted in are only from the smaller meetings. Here are the pictures with layover in the hotel. During the period of the second meeting, we had rain for 3 days. Can you imagine, how our havis look like ?

http://home.arcor.de/kq/kq/Seite9.htm

Here is the link. The rain-meeting is the last (please scroll down) one with many many pictures. 
But in spite of that , we had much fun.


----------



## BennyCaruso

*Caruso*

Caruso


----------



## BennyCaruso

*Kasimir*

mine Kasimireace:


----------



## BennyCaruso

*Loriot*

Loriot


----------



## Ans

I have to go.
See you all tomorrow.
Have a nice evening.


----------



## Susanne

Bye, bye Ans ;-))


----------



## Guest

:welcome: Susanne!!!

:wave: Benny..

You photos of your dogs are BEAUTIFUL!!!

We Hav lovers are sure getting a good dose of photos.. This is GREAT!!! :biggrin1:

WELCOME GERMAN FRIENDS!!!! :whoo:


----------



## amy-ciara

May be it works:


----------



## Guest

Martina..

Your Hav's are adorable!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Susanne

When I've got a lot of luck I'll show you my dogs, too


----------



## amy-ciara

Thank you, they my jokers and clowns , nearly my whole life. Tomorrow I will look for better pictures.

Have a nice day overseas, the European a good night.


----------



## Guest

Oh, Susanne...Your Hav's are very beautiful also!!! Are they related or from different
parents, as they look alot alike!


----------



## Susanne

Diane, the dogs are from different parents. Clyde, the little pig ;-)) is the son of Ciara - a "Happypuppytower"-havanese, Bonny is a dog "from Salzetal" . They don't have the same relatives.

The characters of the dogs are so different. Bonny is our lady and Clyde is a clown. We have a lot of fun with them.


----------



## Missy

Welcome Everyone!!! How cool that the Germans are here!!! German Havs are just as cute as ours!!!


----------



## ama0722

I love how many photos you guys are sharing right off the get go! And your English is great!!!

Amanda


----------



## Rita

:welcome: to all our new friends from Germany. Your Havs are so cute. Glad you found our forum eace:


----------



## Suuske747

Willkommen Ihr Europeaner!!  Wie schön euch hier zu sehen!

Welkom Ans  Ik heb je net al een mailtje gestuurd via het forum


----------



## juliav

:welcome: to the forum Martina, Sbine, Ans and Susanne. 
It's great to have you aboard. Your dogs are lovely.


----------



## Guest

Ans said:


> Here are the Links from the meetings we had:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.nl/Hiro.230307/HavaneserTreffenAmHaddorferSee300607
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.nl/Hiro.230307/TreffenAmAuberg12082007
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.nl/hans.surfer/TreffenDrielNderseeGronau180807
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.nl/hans.surfer/HavaneserTreffenDreilNderseeAm230907
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.nl/hans.surfer/TreffenHRstelAmNassenDreieck161207
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.nl/hans.surfer/DorstenAm31122007


Ans..

Thank you SO MUCH for sharing these Web sites with all of the truly wonderful Hav photos (the countryside was very beautiful also!) :biggrin1:

I wish Americans would allow dogs in restaurants like they do in Europe!!!


----------



## Guest

...I LOVE the color all of you Europeans are adding to our wonderful forum!!! :whoo: :grouphug::tea:


----------



## Susanne

Our forum in Germany is like a family!! We know each other, we know our dogs, we know a lot of our problems and our dreams. I hope your forum is like ours!! But we're here now ;-))


----------



## irnfit

Welcome, everyone. Loved seeing the pictures of your Havs. Glad you joined the group.


----------



## dboudreau

Welcome Welcome Welcome to the forum. Great to "see" you all here.

You all have beautiful dogs, thanks for sharing all the pictures. I love it.


----------



## jmortenson

Debbie,

Being a preschool teacher, I love the pic of Sam reading "Go Dog Go!!! He's a cutie for sure!!!


----------



## havaTaffy

Martina, Sabine, Susanne, Ans and your fur babies!!!
So happy to meet new friends from the other side of the globe!

I'm awaiting Taffy (6-month old Hav) from Germany... we hope to have her by next week! Your hav pictures are great--it's reassuring to know that the havs from Germany look similar to the havs in US.









I guarantee you'll all HAV a great time in this forum!


----------



## JanB

Welcome to our friends across the pond!

Wow, wonderful fabulous pictures!!!

How much fun is that?! Now I SO want to go to Germany for a play date


----------



## amy-ciara

Thank you very much for this friendly welcome.

havaTaffy: Where is your puppy from ? (which kennel)


----------



## havaTaffy

Your havs are soooo cute. My kids are ooohing and aaahing over them and kept asking me if we can get a picture of Taffy from the breeder. Taffy is from Salzetal. Do you know Sabine? I think Susanne mentioned that Bonnie was from Salzetal too.


----------



## Susanne

@ havaTaffy

Yes, my Bonny is from Salzetal, too ;-))))

You will get a sweet little sugar monster from Sabine.


----------



## amy-ciara

Yes, we know Sabine.


----------



## havaTaffy

uh oh... umm, what exactly does "sugar monster" mean?


----------



## Susanne

@ havaTaffy: I learned the word "sugar monster" as a name for a lovely, friendly and pretty dog. If my teacher had taught me a "false friend", sorry )

You will get a fantastic puppy from Sabine. Our Bonny is such a lovely havanese and yours will it be, too )


----------



## BennyCaruso

*[/BThank you very much for this friendly welcome.
]*


----------



## Judy A

Oh my gosh...your Havs are gorgeous....welcome from IL

WELCOME to all the new members and their beautiful Havs! What a joy to get to know you all....Hmm, what a fun play date we could HAV !!!


----------



## Ans

Der Signature ist dir gelungen.


----------



## BennyCaruso

@Ans jau


----------



## Ans

Thank you all very much for this friendly welcome.:rockon:
We are not all from Germany, Fairyfay comes from Austria
and I come from the Netherlands.


----------



## Beamer

Wow.. so looks like MHS (Multiple Havanese Syndrome) is alive and well in Europe! Maybe even more so than here in North America!

You guys are very lucky though you can have such large Hav Play dates (meetings) thought! I guess all the countries being so close together and smallish makes this possible!

Ryan


----------



## Susanne

I thank you for this friendly welcome, too. 
I hope, we can read some of you in our forum in Germany

www.havaneserforum.de


----------



## BennyCaruso

@havaTaffy
left hand Side Sabine from Salztal 
Dog Show Kassel(Germany)


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome! So happy to HAV ya!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Ans

Here are some pictures from a meeting we had at the Dreiländersee in Gronau Germany.


----------



## anneks

Welcome welcome welcome!!! It is wonderful to have new members from around the globe. I am sooooo jealous of your puppy meetings!! They look like so much fun. I wish I could speak German now. I have a feeling that my son who takes German will be asked to do a lot of translating soon haha. 

Your dogs are all beautiful. Welcome again!


----------



## BennyCaruso

mine Caruso 
2,5 years old ,Havanese


----------



## Ans

This is another picture of Hiro.


----------



## BennyCaruso

@Ans beautiful
goldig


----------



## Guest

We have a German friend who nick named our Sophie what we thought sounded like
STINK MOUSE in English. I forget what the German word was, but found out it means
"Little, sleepy, lazy thing".in German...NOT SMELLY STINKY MOUSE!!!ound:

Ans..we also have another member from the Netherlands..Suzanne..have you met yet?

I just LOVE everyones photos!!! :whoo: We will never tire of them here!!!! :usa2:


----------



## luv3havs

Welcome!
Your dogs are so beautiful. I love them.


----------



## Ans

First picture is my husband Hans, who makes pictures. hoto:He's holding little Kasimir from Sabine.
Second picture, that's me with my favorite hobby.
Third picture is Martina from the Happy Puppy Tower.
Last picture is Susanne with her husband Ralf.


----------



## Ans

@Diane

Yes, I met Suzanne from the Netherlands.
She just gave me a link from the Dutch Havaneseforum.
I also signed in there.


----------



## havaTaffy

Hi Sabine, thanks for the photo of Sabine :biggrin1: (of Salzetal)

Phew, Susanne, for a minute there I thought that we will have a "sugar monster" that gobbles up any sweet things she can get her paws on. I'm so glad that it means lovely, friendly and pretty dog. If Taffy is anything like your Bonnie, then we're happy! 

Wow, Ans, it's great that you all can get together and HAV alot of fun! It's so lonely out here in HK with no havs to play with :hurt: . Anyone want to come over and play?:bounce:


----------



## Susanne

@ havaTaffy

What's the problem to find another Hav as a playfriend for yours??

You have to buy another puppy :biggrin1:


----------



## amy-ciara

@Ans: It WAS your favourite hobby ! Past time !!! *gg*

luv2havs: Stinkmaus ?


----------



## Ans

@Martina

Yes, PAST TIME!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Leslie

Seeing all these wonderful Havs and their owners in other parts of the world makes me want to take field trips (sorry, it's the teacher part of me calling it that ) to Germany, the Netherlands, Austria, then to Hong Kong! Anyone want to join me and Tori??? :biggrin1:

I think it's marvelous to have all these new friends join us here and begin sharing their Havs w/us.

A huge :welcome: to you all!!!


----------



## Guest

Amy..

It was me.... I have the STINKMAUS!!!! (Sophie). Please tell me what that means in German...

Sophie (when our friend from Germany met her)


----------



## kgiese

Welcome everyone! We are so glad to meet you and your fur babies. They are absolutely beautiful! We love pictures, and thank for sending so many. It's nice to put a face with the name. My first thought when I saw them in the water was that there was a lot of bathing going on later that day. :bathbaby: I especially love seeing Benny. He really stands out in the crowd with his curly mane:dance: --I've been to Germany and hope to get to the Netherlands soon. :focus: Again, it's great meeting all of you and please keep the pictures coming.

Karen


----------



## Suuske747

It means "smelly mouse" ....*grins* but meant lovingly  Mouse in german is something similar to "baby/honey"


----------



## Guest

Suzanne...

I think I remember our friend telling us it was an endearing term..


----------



## pjewel

I'm overwhelmed by the new European contingent and all your wonderful, beautiful Havanese. They're all gorgeous. I want one . . . or two . . . or three.


----------



## marjrc

HI Ans, Sabine and Martina, Susanne and everyone else who has just joined. I'm afraid I've been very slow in catching up with the posts here lately. Welcome!!

I enjoyed looking at all your gorgeous Havs in the pictures and really love that home page of your German forum. ALL those Havs! Just beautiful! It's very nice to see your friendly faces too. 

I'm Marj, with 2 Havs, Ricky and Sammy (who is from Hungary), 2 cats, Gigi and Shadow. There are also 3 kids and a hubby who live here. ound: We live near Montreal, Quebec in Canada. 

It will be nice getting to know more of you in the forum posts!


----------



## Posh's Mom

About a year ago our beloved border collie, Beauty, was diagnosed with a fatal immune disease. My husband said, that's it, after she and our great dane, Otto, go, no more dogs.

I thought "what?!" I married a dog person, and I couldn't imagine my world without a dog.

I asked my husband if there was any way that he would reconsider life without dog. These were his qualifications:
1. Dog must be smart and trainable.
2. Dog must be smaller than twenty pounds.
3. Dog must be good with children.
4. Dog must not shed like crazy.
5. Dog must not be yappy and annoying.
6. Dog must be loving.

I think he truly thought these high standards would equate to zero dogs.

Meanwhile, I started doing my homework, and stumbled upon the lovely Havanese. I attended two breeder open houses, read all the books I could, filled out adoption papers, and secretly paid the deposit to put our name on the waiting list (I admit this was naughty).

Six months later, I was contacted by one of the breeders that partook in the Open House, the breeder I felt the biggest connection with. I had passed on her Autumn litter, but she was wondering if I might be interested in a co-ownership arrangement with her six month old gold brindle, Posh Panache. Coincidentally, I was in a book store when I read her email message, and when I looked up I instantly saw the book "Fancy Nancy and the Posh Puppy." I bought the book as a gift for the breeder, that day, even though I didn't know for sure she would be coming home to stay with us forever.
Fast forward one month. Our family decides after meeting Posh (I actually met her way back at my first Open House and thought she was the most beautiful thing ever), that we were in love. However, we weren't in "love" with the idea of relinquishing her two to three times a month to show, and driving her two hours one way each show weekend, and spending ten to thirteen weeks without her whilst she whelped puppies. Meanwhile, we found out early on she was born the EXACT DAY our beloved border collie had died. Too much.
Posh, fortunately for us, is on the "small" side weighing in at 5.5 pounds and 8 1/2 inches at seven months, and so our breeder really had her reservations about breeding such a small girl. I told her we would take her in "a heartbeat" if she ever thought she might consider not showing/breeding her.
Well, obviously, our honesty prevailed, and Posh is now living as a beloved member of our family.
I am lucky to spend my days working from home as a wedding photographer/videographer in Minnesota. You can check out my website www.TheDigitalArtHouse.com and let me know what you think. I can't remember life pre-Havanese, as I have become even more obsessed now that she is a part of our life than I was when doing my research the "perfect" for our family breed.
Posh is sister to a much bigger boy, Otto, our beautiful elderly Great Dane. I have two little two-leggeds who are nutso over their new Posh puppy. Sage, my baby boy is almost 8, and Violet, my baby girl is almost 4.
My husband who never before had a true lap dog, although our Dane does believe he is, in Hav Heaven. I'm sure I will have absolutely no problem talking him into a second, when the time comes. He is a high school art teacher.
Thanks so much Melissa for starting this forum. It is such a valuable tool, and I look forward to the photography exchanges/networking.
Best wishes! Amy Sparks


----------



## amy-ciara

Amy, that sounds so good.I think a Havanese is a perfect family dog.

My 1. Hav Amy was born in that night my favourite guinea pig "Mümmelmann" died. We noticed it when we got the papers.
I think they find us, we don´t find them.

Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------



## Ans

amy-ciara said:


> Amy, that sounds so good.I think a Havaese is a perfect family dog.
> 
> My 1. Hav Amy was born in that night my favourite guinea pig "Mümmelmann" died. We noticed it when we got the papers.
> I think they find us, we don´t find them.
> 
> Thank you all for the warm welcome.


I also thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## Beamer

Welcome Amy!

Quite the story! 

Ryan


----------



## Micky

Hi everyone,

I also want to introduce my Havanese boy Ben (17 weeks) and me. My name is Michaela, I'm from Ulm in Germany and Ben is the new member of our little family since nearly 7 weeks.

I'm from the same forum as Ans, Martina, Susanne and Sabine and I hope to improve my English a little bit while talking about the greatest dogs of the world.

See you :wave:


----------



## Beamer

Welcome Michaela!

Good to have you here..... So where are the pics of your pup? 

Ryan


----------



## Suuske747

Wilkommen Micheala! 
I love dark hav's!! So bring on the puppy-pictures!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow, I've lost track of this thread. Welcome everyone.


----------



## Guest

Amy!!!







Michaela!!!

More pictures, PLEASE!!! :tea:


----------



## Micky

I will try my best to show you some :biggrin1:

These ones are the first ones:

He loves playing with his Dotti

The first picture of our little Ben (5 weeks)

and

2 weeks later (last weekend)

I will upload some pics in the gallery next time 

Oh, the pics are a little bit too big.


----------



## Guest

Ohhhh, Michaela..What a cute little Benny-boy you have there!!!:couch2:


----------



## Micky

Thank you, Diane. It's really hard to say "no" while looking in these eyes :biggrin1:


----------



## Susanne

Hi Michaela,
nice to read you here ;-))


----------



## Micky

Same to you, Susanne :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest

Michaela...Your "Micky" name on your avatar threw me...I went back and did an edit to my previous posts. Is Micky a nick name for Ben??


----------



## Micky

:biggrin1: No, Micky is a nick name for me. My granny called me Micky but she died a few years ago, so I'm now using it as my nick name in the world wide web


----------



## CinnCinn

So many new friends to welcome to the forum!! Welcome Welcome Welcome, and THANK YOU for sharing your beautiful pups with us! More pictures please!


----------



## Guest

Micky said:


> :biggrin1: No, Micky is a nick name for me. My granny called me Micky but she died a few years ago, so I'm now using it as my nick name in the world wide web


OH, I see. Then we can call you Micky!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Micky

imamurph52 said:


> OH, I see. Then we can call you Micky!!!:biggrin1:


That's ok. I think it's easier than Michaela.

One more picture:

My husband and me with our little Ben


----------



## Guest

Micky,

It's nice being able to put a face to a name!


----------



## Rita

:welcome: Amy. What a beautiful story. Posh was meant to be yours. :angel:

:welcome: Michaela. Ben is such a cutie.


----------



## punkie

*I want to say hello to you*

Hello,

my name is Bärbel and I come from Germany too.

I´m also a member of the Havaneserforum in Germany .

My havanese dogs are Stella, she`s now 3 ,5 years old and we have a puppy, her name is Luna and she`s now 6 month old. 
,


----------



## amy-ciara

Hi Bärbel, 

fine that your account is activated now.I hope you´ll get your router soon.


----------



## mycharming

Hello to everybody!

My name is Angela and I am also from Germany. We have an own Havanese forum there but want to learn more about you and your sweet little cuties.

I am breeding Havanese for a long time. We have only a few dogs in our family and about 2 times Havanese puppies within a year.


----------



## Ans

Hallo Bärbel here you are.
Welcome!


----------



## Ans

Hallo Angela from Germany.
We also know eachother.
Welcome.


----------



## Micky

The german invasion. Great to see you Bärbel and Angela :wave:


----------



## amy-ciara

Hi Angela, nice to meet you here !


----------



## Susanne

Hi Bärbel! Hi Angela!

Nice to read you here. Welcome


----------



## Judy A

Wow, welcome to all our new members....our group is growing by leaps and bounds. Here is a picture of me with my granddog, Zoey, and our Hav, Izzy taken last spring. Zoey is 1.5 years, Izzy is 13 months and we now have a puppy, Doc, who is 12 weeks. In the second picture Doc and Izzy are with our 10 year old lab/mutt Kai. As you can see, Izzy doesn't like all of Kai's barking!!

What fun it is to "meet" so many people from other countries!


----------



## Thumper

Great pictures Michaela and Judy!

Welcome the forum! Its great to have so many newcomers with such beautiful Havaneezers!

Kara


----------



## Beamer

Welcome to the 2nd batch of Europeans!  Everyones Havs are so handsome!


----------



## Guest

WELCOME BARBEL AND ANGELA!!!! :whoo:


----------



## juliav

Hi Barbel and Angela and welcome to the forum. :wave:
Wow, we now have quite a European contigent and are quite the international forum now. I have a cousin in Berlin and there is a family reunion there early April, but because of my kids' school schedule we can't come. 

Edited cause I can't spell, especially with only one cup of coffee under my belt. Off to get the second.


----------



## marjrc

Welcome Amy, Micky, Barbel and Angela!!! I think it's wonderful that you are joining us in our love of the Havanese. There can't be too many Hav lovers! I hope you enjoy yourselves and have wonderful advice and photographs to share. So far, I am totally enjoying all the lovely pictures. Such beautiful Havs! 

Please check out this thread: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=702 We posted pics of ourselves with our furbabies. It would be great to see your pics in there too as they will be easier to find. 

You are more than welcome to participate in our Monthly Photo Challenges. This month is about Havs and their toys and joys! Check it out!

I am looking forward to getting to know you all a bit better. Thanks for joining!


----------



## judith

welcome to all the newcomers and their havs. i have visited germany three times and like it very much. i hope to go again soon, but must first find a trusty puppy sitter.


----------



## BennyCaruso

Welcome Judy ,Bärbel,Angela ´,Micky
beautiful Dogs


----------



## Leslie

A huge :welcome: to our European contingent!!! How wonderful to "hav" you here! :clap2:


----------



## FairyFay

*Hello I'm Fay!*

After having some problems with my registration it's working now eace:

My name is Gabi and I'm from Austria. I live in Vienna and I'm 20 years old. I'm also from the german havanese-forum.

I have a havanese-girl called Jenny who is 8 years old. And we have a golden retriever and a coton de tulear, too, but they stayed with my family when I moved out last year 

My Jenny is a real lady and doesn't like rain, snow and mud  But she loves to lie in the sun for hours in summer.

I hope my English isn't too bad. It's been some years since I had my last english-lesson in school...


----------



## Callalilly

:welcome: Fay ~

Glad to "Hav" you here with us on our wonderful home on the internet. This is a great place, make yourself at home. Your English is great better than mine (on most days :becky 

There's only thing that you really must know...... we LOVE pictures here!! So could please post more pictures of your beautiful Jenny? 

Lisa


----------



## FairyFay

As soon as I find out how I can show you some fotos I'll show you some!


----------



## juliav

Hi Gabi and Jenny and welcome to the forum. 
We look forward to seeing pictures of you and your adorable little girl. And don't worry, your english is just fine. :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest

Gabi and WELCOME to the forum!!

Your English is great!!! I'm so thankful that I don't have to go on your forum and speak German...no doubt I would have to communcate in pictures ound:

Jenny looks like a real sweet girl.. hope you can figure out how to post some photos soon!


----------



## Rita

:welcome: Gabi. Jenny is a cutie.


----------



## Susanne

Hi Gabi,
nice to meet you here )


----------



## Ans

Hallo Fay,

Du hast es geschafft um ins Forum zu kommen.
Ein herzliches Willkommen aus den Niederlanden.
Ganz unten deinen Bericht steht "Manage Attachments"
dort kannst du deine Bilder einstellen.

You did it, your on this forum.
A nice welcome from the Netherlands.


eace:


----------



## Beamer

Hi Gabi (Fay)

Welcome to the forum! 

Ryan


----------



## amy-ciara

Hi Gabi,

welcome to the forum !


----------



## BennyCaruso

Hi Gabi 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Laurief

It seems like forever since I have been on this thread - 
WELCOME to all who have recently joined. Hope you find us a friendly, fun place to visit each day!!


----------



## Rita

Laurief said:


> It seems like forever since I have been on this thread -
> WELCOME to all who have recently joined. Hope you find us a friendly, fun place to visit each day!!


How could they not find us friendly and fun? LOL Even when we disagree we always do it nicely. :kiss: Although many people who read the first part of this thread thought we were a bunch of hookers. LOL

:focus:Welcome everyone. It is so nice that the forum is now international!


----------



## dboudreau

Great to have you here!!!!


----------



## uraqt2

Hello everyone, 
I would like to introduce myself and my Havanese Duvel. We are happy about finding this forum and are excited to meet other Havanese lovers. Duvel is a three year old chocolate Havanese that my husband and I got while we were in Belgium. Thusly we named Duvel after our favorite beer. 

Now we live in Eagle River, Alaska and we are loving it. Duvel also seems to love being here where the snow is, just like his brother Pepper (who is a Siberian Husky). 

In March I am bringing home one of Duvel’s sons. I can not wait to have another Havanese puppy in the house, Brune. If I get the hang of posting pictures on here I will eventually show some of both Duvel and his puppies. 

I am particularly interested in learning how to train Brune to be a show dog and if someone could direct me to posts on this forum about this I would appreciate it. This way I do not repeat conversations that have already taken place. 

~~Laurel~~


----------



## irnfit

Laurel - Welcome to the forum. Your Duvel looks like a real beauty. Can't wait to see more pictures of him and the new furbaby. Also, your husky.


----------



## Guest

Laurel!

Which dog is this in your avatar??? It's not a chocolate...


----------



## uraqt2

*Yes he is a chocolate.*

Duvel is a chocolate, he has a brown nose and amber eyes. His lips are also brown, of course with age his browness has gone lighter... now he has it only around the backs of his ears...


----------



## Guest

Oh...I guess I was comparing him to the other chocolates I have seen (not that I knowmuch about chocolates..)


----------



## Beamer

Laurel,
Welcome to the forum! Alaska!! how exotic!! 

Ryan


----------



## uraqt2

Not exotic, cold and snowy 

Maybe I am confused with what a chocolate Havanese is... I was told Duvel was a chocolate and that is how I understand it. Let me know...


----------



## Guest

Laurel...I really am no expert ..I was just going by what I have seen on this forum, which before then I had never seen a chocolate.


----------



## uraqt2

No it is fine, I am curious to know what others have to say about it. I know he is light and I am curious of what they might say. It seems like it is so subjective.


----------



## Guest

Laurel,

There are breeders on this forum who can better describe a chocolates traits...maybe it's in the pigmentation...


----------



## Beamer

Chocolate has nothing to do with the color of the hair. It's all pigment related. The first havanese I was saposed to get (Mango #1) was a cafe-au-lait and he was pretty much all white.

This website explaines about the colors of the Havanese...
http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html
And a page about chocolate:
http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours7.html

Ryan


----------



## Leslie

Welcome to the Forum, Laurel! Glad you found us! This is absolutely the best place on the web for Havanese lovers


----------



## pjewel

Laurel,








. For some reason your Duvel's face reminds me of Milo. He is, of course, absolutely beautiful. I look forward to seeing your photos of him and his puppies.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Duvel is also one of my favorite beers...there is honestly nothing like a Belgian beer!!! I'm seriously considering a trip to Belgium to visit the Trappist monks. I absolutely adore Belgian beer.

My husband would be really exited about a Havanese named after beer....

Good luck with the confirmation circuit. There is just sooo much useful information in the land of the "Havanese Forum." It's incredible. Albeit, highly addictive (just a warning).

Warmest Wishes from the Arctic aka Minnesota


----------



## juliav

Laurel and Duvel :welcome: to the forum.


----------



## Judy A

Welcome Laurel and Duvel.


----------



## maryam187

Welcome Laurel and Duvel! You're going to love it here! Make sure you post lots of pics of your fur-baby (I should say hair-baby). hoto:


----------



## Havtahava

Welcome Laurel!
I don't think it is possible to learn about conformation online. You will do much better at learning by attending a conformation class. I prefer all breed classes, but sometimes you can find them just for smaller dogs. If you can find a dog club near you (especially one that is involved in putting on conformation shows), you can probably get a referral to a class from them. 

Diane, a chocolate Havanese means that the dog has brown pigment on his nose, eyerims and lips instead of black pigment. All Havanese are supposed to have black pigment, except chocolate dogs which have brown pigment. A chocolate dog can have a coat of any color.

Laurel, when you say his brownness has gotten lighter, you do mean hair color, right? You wouldn't want to show a dog that has had his pigment lighten (nose, eyerims, etc.). A chocolate Hav still needs to have dark brown pigment.


----------



## Suuske747

Hey Laurel, Welcome,
I've just found the answers to my questions I asked you in another thread 
Belgium is a really nice country!
Which kennel did you get him from?
Chocolates are still very rare here in Europe....
How cool that you are going to bring a relative of him home!! 
Will you go and get the pup personally? Surely we'll get to see pictures right?! 
take care, 
Suzanne


----------



## Paige

:welcome: Laurel and Duval to the forum.


----------



## Doggie Nut

WELCOME LAUREL TO THIS AWESOME GROUP!


----------



## uraqt2

Yes when I said his colors have lightened I meant his hair color not the pigment in his nose, eyerims, or lips. Thanks for the clarification about chocolate dogs, this is the impression I was under. But I thought I had read that they needed to also have some dark coloring in their hair to count.

Also, we got Duvel from the Ilot Sacre Kennel in Brussels. When we got him chocolate dogs were not accepted in Beglium for show. Now they are. We really enjoyed living in Belgium and I would go back in a heart beat.

Brune the puppy of Duvel that we are getting is at a friends house. She got a havanese girl after meeting Duval and falling in love with him. I go and see Brune about once a week. I can not wait bring him home. 

And when I find more time between school, house work and grooming Duvel  I will post more pics of everyone.


----------



## marjrc

Hi Laurel,

Ryan gave you some links to a great site about Havanese' color. It is just fascinating how they can change throughout the years. Your Duvel sounds like a chocolate alright. Here is a link to another thread and you'll see Dusty, who is a chocolate, but has very light hair. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=477&highlight=chocolate

Here too: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2440&highlight=chocolate

and : http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=919&highlight=chocolate

There are a ton of threads where 'chocalate' is mentioned since it seems everyone has a question about it. I think your Duvel is gorgeous! I'm sure you are excited about your new arrival. Good luck!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Hi, My name is Brooke. We just brought Kona, our havanese, home today. He's just the sweetest baby. He was born on Christmas Morning.  I am working on adding a picture. Hope this works.  I can't wait to meet you all! I think I already have MHS! I wanted to bring home all his brothers and sisters!  LOL The purse wouldn't allow that.. hahhaa!


----------



## Sissygirl

Hi Brooke,

Kona is a real cutie!


----------



## pjewel

Brooke,

I think I forgot to say welcome on the other thread. This is a great place with incredibly people. Enjoy it.


----------



## uraqt2

Welcome Brooke, and he is just precious.


----------



## juliav

:welcome: Brooke, Kona is just adorable. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

I love the name Kona. It reminds of that delicious Hawaiian coffee.


----------



## Beamer

Welcome to the forum Brooke!

Ryan


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

thanks everyone!


----------



## JimMontana

Welcome Brooke, Kona, and family. I too love the name Kona for a dog and we nearly named Tully that. Because Tully was born the day before we left for a 2 week vacation to the Big Island (and we saw first-day photos before leaving), so then the whole time we were in Hawaii we were trying to come up with dog names, including Hawaiian origin; and we spent 1 week on the Kona Coast side of the island. And yes, we toured the Kona coffee plantations etc. The only thing that nixed the name Kona for us at the time was that we personally liked other parts of the island better.


----------



## Leslie

:welcome: Brooke! Your little Kona is adorable. Glad to see you got the message about how much we love puppy pix (well, ANY Havanese pix for that matter ound I bet you're gonna love it here!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Hi, I'm Jill. I adopted a Coton de Tulear 4 months ago - Cody is about 1 year old and is just a happy-go-lucky little guy (about 12 pounds). Then I adopted a 5-year old, 9 lb, female Havanese - Tess - two months ago. She was rescued from a puppymill - the rescuer found her at a swap meet! We're trying to solve some allergy problems with her and she has problems with both knees, but she learning that the world can be a happy, fun place. The 3 of us are having a heck of a time getting to know each other. Neither was completely housebroken (and I work full-time which makes it more difficult) but they're both now using the pee pads (well, close enough) during the day. I'm really excited to have found this forum - to find like-minded people. My friends and the people at work just think I'm a nut when it comes to my dogs. (Okay, so they may have a point.) I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone and their furkids. The threads I've read are informational and inspirational...


----------



## suzyfrtz

Welcome Jill and furbabies,

A Hav at a swap meet? My nightmare has come true! There's another thread going about the Havs burgeoning popularity and that is not all good. 

I'm so glad she has found a forever home with you and yours,

Suzy


----------



## Lina

Hi Jill and :welcome: to the forum!

That is wonderful that you were able to take on little Tess and show her a better life! I commend you. 

What exactly is a swap meet?


----------



## Jill in Mich

Thanks Suzy -

I agree, the idea that someone would be willing to swap their dog for....anything you might want to get rid of, is hard to imagine. Although she's 5 years old, she was barely 7 pounds (now up to almost 10). It was heartbreaking to see how neglected and scared she was but I'm really enjoying watching her grow in confidence and personality. Hopefully one day soon she'll have a face as lovable as Caz.


----------



## Beamer

Hi Jill - Welcome to the forum!!

Ryan


----------



## Doggie Nut

WELCOME BROOKE & JILL AND YOUR FUR KIDDIES!


----------



## pjewel

Jill in Mich said:


> Thanks Suzy -
> 
> I agree, the idea that someone would be willing to swap their dog for....anything you might want to get rid of, is hard to imagine. Although she's 5 years old, she was barely 7 pounds (now up to almost 10). It was heartbreaking to see how neglected and scared she was but I'm really enjoying watching her grow in confidence and personality.* Hopefully one day soon she'll have a face as lovable as Caz*.


Ah, but she already has . . . clearly.


----------



## suzyfrtz

Lina said:


> What exactly is a swap meet?


Lina, a swap meet is like a flea market. Suzy


----------



## suzyfrtz

Jill in Mich said:


> Thanks Suzy -
> 
> Hopefully one day soon she'll have a face as lovable as Caz.


Oh, but she does, she does! Her little face is adorable. She's a lucky little girl. 

Suzy


----------



## Leslie

:wave:Welcome to the Forum, Jill and fur babies! I'm sure you're gonna love it here. We are a Hav-crazed bunch, no doubt! :bounce:


----------



## juliav

:welcome: Jill.


----------



## marjrc

Nice to meet you, Jill! You and your two sweeties.  I think it's the saddest thing to see dogs at auctions, mills and swap meets, but I'm very glad one was rescued by you and is no doubt enjoying a happy life. So they miss the pee pad from time to time. Nice that you have the patience and understanding it takes to raise a dog with a troubled past. Good luck to you and thank you for sharing!

Any pics??


----------



## Jill in Mich

Hi Lina,
Suzy is right, a swap meet is like a flea market, except you can trade with other items - don't want a suitcase anymore? trade for a puppy! So wrong! Then again, if they hadn't brought her to a swap meet, she wouldn't be laying here on the couch next to me right now. Everything works out as it should.....


----------



## Lina

Thanks for answering the swap meet question!

That is so horrible that someone would even THINK of bringing a dog to something like that! Some people just make me sick.


----------



## Cosmosmom

WEll that is certainly a first !!
I never thought anyone would have the gall to do something like that .. It really makes you wonder where the world is heading ..
The good news is that you were there to rescue her from a lousy situation and now she is enjoying the life she deserves ..


----------



## puppieluver88

Hi I'm Chrissy Mut, from Sacramento California, I'm fifteen years old and own one Hav. (Pepsi), a Beagle (Lady), and a black lab (Molly).


----------



## Redorr

Welcome Chrissy! Pepsi is a cutie! Welcome to the forum and be sure to post more pictures soon.


----------



## Lina

:welcome: to the forum Chrissy! Pepsi sure is cute! Share more pics when you can.


----------



## Beamer

Welcome Chrissy! Ok, i think your the second youngest member here! (next to Annes son.. Jalexo?? or osmething.. 

Ryan


----------



## Jill in Mich

:welcome:Hi Chrissy - Welcome. 
Pepsi is really cute - what a great name - and I love his mustache!


----------



## Judy A

Welcome Chrissy! It sounds like you keep pretty busy with all your dogs.....post lots of pictures!


----------



## kgiese

Welcome Chrissy! Your Pepsi (love the name) looks a lot like my Hank.

Karen


----------



## Me&2Girls

Chrissy - Welcome to you and Pepsi. I just love that name - in one of our puppy classes there was a fun lab puppy by that name and I thought it was so cute. There's a fun match in Rancho Cordoba on April 6th for the Havanese and they'll be health testing. Hopefully you can come and meet lots of other owners that day since it's so close.


----------



## ama0722

Chrissy & Pack- Welcome to the forum. We love pics of all dogs so feel free to share more!

Amanda


----------



## avonleahavanese

Hi, Everyone!
My name is Phyllis Roberts, and I am a new member to the forum. I have been reading some posts and found this group to be just what is needed - a place to share helpful hints with each other and learn new things about our Havs. I found the group to be overwhelmingly friendly and supportive, and I am glad to now be a member. 
I have had Havs for 8 years, and have been breeding for 6. I currently have 9 Havs, one elderly Bichon Frise, a 100 lb. chocolate Lab (the last two are my kids') in my house. Yes, it is very noisy at times... I have 5 children, ranging from 29-14, the youngest three still living with me. I am the proud Grandma of two babies ages 2 & under. I am a former pediatric/neonatal nurse, and I find this helps me a lot with the dogs and breeding. 
My passion is learning as much as I can about the Havanese breed, especially health issues. I am by no means an expert, but am amazed at how much is evolving in the breed, even in the conformation standard. I am constantly watching and learning the behavior of these special dogs, whose interaction with each other resembles human children! I don't show my dogs because I can't commit the time involved to such a demanding sport, but do follow some shows and go to the national speciaties when I can.
Sorry to be so long-winded. I would be happy to help anyone with issues that I might have some experience with. Like I said, I don't hold myself up as an expert, just a person with some experience and a love for my dogs! I look forward to chatting with you all.
Phyllis


----------



## CacheHavs

:welcome: to the forum Phyllis, This is definitely a great place to be :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722

Welcome to the forum  Nothing better to share than puppy pics!!!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187

Welcome to the forum Chrissy and Phyllis!


----------



## Diana

Yeah!
Welcome Chrissy and Phyllis!! It is so nice to have you here!

Phyllis, does my avatar look familiar?:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut

A BIG WELCOME TO CHRISSY & PEPSI AND PHYLLIS!!


----------



## JanB

Welcome Chrissy and Pepsi!

Phyllis, welcome to you too! There are several RNs on the forum, including me :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl

Welcome Chrissy and Phillis.


----------



## Laurief

Welcome Chrissy & Pepsi - Love the name!!

And a Bigwelcome to Phyllis -the lady who made my world a much happier place!!!
:kiss::grouphug: Kisses and hugs from the 3 L's (as your old babies are commonly know on the forum)


----------



## irnfit

Welcome Chrissy, Pepsi and Phyllis. Glad you decided to join us!

Pepsi is adorable.


----------



## Lina

Welcome to the forum Phyllis! It seems that you run a busy household! However there is NO excuse for not sharing pictures here.


----------



## juliav

Welcome to the forum Chrissy and Phyllis. :wave:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Welcome aboard Phyllis. Looking forward to your thoughts and comments, and of course, pictures.

Jill


----------



## kelrobin

Welcome Chrissy and Phyllis to this wonderful forum. It sounds like you both have a lot of experience with this special breed. I am fairly new here too. Phyllis, it sound like you may have provided some puppies to special homes here and were the first mommy that some of them knew reggers: I think it would be fun to keep up with the offspring . . .


----------



## marjrc

Karen wrote: *"Welcome Chrissy! Your Pepsi (love the name) looks a lot like my Hank."*

AND like my Ricky! Too cute. 

Welcome to Phyllis and your crew as well! Sounds like you have a full house over there. lol I see some members here already know you. I'm glad you chose to join and post.

Hope to get to know more about your two and your furbabies soon.


----------



## LuvCicero

Hello,
My name is Dale and "I'm in love." We got our new furbaby, and OMG what a sweet, funny, cuddly little guy he is. We lost our little Pom in Nov. after 17 years and I didn't think we could ever love another baby like we did her. My lap was empty and the house was so quite that I had to hunt another furball. Two retired people don't make much excitement...lol I researched for a couple of months because I didn't want another Pom since I was afraid I would compare a new one to Punkin. We are "thrilled" that we found our little Cicero (Sis-er-row). My husband named him and said, "I can't believe that at 62, I have finally fell in love with a puppy." I have always been the dog person and now Cicero is his little "sweetie pie."!!
Cicero is 4 months old and going to the vet tomorrow to get fxed. My 12 year old grandson is terified for him -- and holds himself each time he begs me not to do it...lol
We live in Georgia, about 45 minutes from downtown Atlanta. We are proud grandparents to 4 boys - ages 19, 14, 12, and 8.
I am happy that I found this site...so much good information!! I love seeing all the pictures of the beautiful Havs.
Have a great day...and enjoy all the kisses!!
Dale


----------



## Me&2Girls

Dale, welcome to the forum and love that your husband is head over heels for Cicero. Good luck on the neuter and hug your sweet grandson.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Welcome Dale & Cicero!


----------



## Moko

Dale,

Welcome to you and Cicero! :whoo:

We have lots in common: hubs are the same age, I am very happily enjoying retirement, and my hub is also head-over-heels like never before in his LIFE about Molly, my Grandsweeties are my heart, and we are smitten and totally in love with our Havs!

I recently made a trip to Georgia (Appling) to see a cousin I hadn't seen in 40 years! I liked Georgia alot, and though I only passed by downtown Atlanta from the airport, I'm hoping to make a repeat-visit in early Fall to see my cousin again!

Enjoy the nice people on this Forum! LOTS of FUN!


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to the group, Dale and Cicero! Your avatar pic is precious! She's a wee bitty thing, too cute.  Congrats on getting and falling in love with your first Hav. :whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl

Welcome Dale and Cicero! He is a cutie!!

We'll be thinking about the little guy tomorrow - hoping he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## juliav

:welcome: to the forum Dale and Cicero. :wave:


----------



## uraqt2

Welcome to the forum
Enjoy.. eace:


----------



## JanB

Welcome Dale and Cicero! I have a similar story. My youngest flew the nest in August, we lost our 15 yr old Sheltie in Oct and got Tessa in November despite my DH's reservations. Now he is totally smitten  There's just something about these Havs!

I see you have an eyebrow baby too! He's a dollbaby!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome Dale & Cicero!


----------



## Jill in Mich

:welcomeale & Cicero, so glad to have you joining this group!
Cicero is a doll, he won't replace Punkin but, as you already know, that doesn't mean you can't just love him to pieces. I'm sure it's fun to see you husband fall in love with that little ball of fur. I too love Georgia - spent 10 days in Savannah last September, sightseeing up and down the coast and absolutely loved it!!! Good luck to Cicero tomorrow.


----------



## irnfit

Welcome Dale and Cicero! Love the name.
When I lost my 16 yr old German Shep, I said no more dogs. I am free at last. Bowie died in July of 2005 and in Jan, 2006 we picked up Kodi. Beware the Havanese curse - you will want another one very soon. They just get a grip on your heart and won't let go. Hope to see lots more pics of Cicero.


----------



## LuvCicero

"Thanks to all for the welcomes." I had thought that we all picked a nice breed -- and now I am thinking that the little Havs just picked nice people!!

Tessa's picture reminds me of Cicero. We do crack up over the bushy eyebrows. His face is beginning to look a little wild. I put a little clasp in to hold it back, only to have Ronnie tell me boys don't wear hairbows!

Our son-in-law had a cookout tonight to celebrate the last night that Cicero is "a real man". My 8 year old grandson wanted to know if Cicero got fixed tomorrow would that mean he would not like girls -- but would just like boys...lol" I told him I thought after this week that he just liked to jump on his stuffed animals...hehe.

We stopped at the drug store tonight and Ronnie got another stuffed animal for his sweetie pie. This from a man that had never before seen the inside of a PetSmart...lol...and now he can't go anywhere without getting something for this wild runner.

Again, thanks for the nice comments. I will send some pictures as soon as I figure out how!!
Hug those babies....
Dale


----------



## imamurph

Dale...

I would love to see MORE pictures of Cicero!:couch2:


----------



## Judy A

WELCOME TO YOU BOTH, DALE AND CICERO.....

He's a real cutie pie so you'll have to post lots of pictures! My husband is the same age as yours as well, but he's working full time in his "second" job! I still work as well, but we are both ready for retirement. Problem is, we have three dogs to support courtesy of me and much to my husbands chagrin!(sp?) He really loves the two havs, but doesn't want me to know it......

Oops, forgot to mention....how cute of your SIL to have a party!! My Doc is 6 months and I need to get him scheduled for his little snip.


----------



## LuvCicero

Thanks for the comments.
I got Cicero to the vet early and he cried when I pulled into the parking lot. Funny how they know!! I couldn't let Ronnie go because I was afraid he would cry also...lol

I am changing my avatar to show how smart and cute he is -- because I don't know how to add pictures. Can't believe I can't just add one from my pictures like in e-mail and have to use an URL. I've got to figure that out.

We're hoping the snip and hernia repair goes well. I think it will take a lot to get this little guy down...he's a jumping, running, little wild man right now.

Havs are addictive -- we might have to get another one like many of you have!!
Dale


----------



## juliav

Dale,

To upload the pictures in your text, click on "Go Advance", then scroll all the way down and click on "Manage Attachement", it wil let you browse through pictures, then click on "Upload". Just make sure that the size of the picture is not too large.

HTH,


----------



## mitrus

I have fallen in love with this forum. I found it a couple of weeks ago and it has helped me so much. I discovered havs about 9 month ago and new they were the dog for me. We got Daisy when she was 14 weeks old. She has just been a joy. She is now 6 months. I found this forum because I was looking for information on puppy growth and size. And to honest you guys have scared me to death. Daisy weighs 5.3 pounds and has only gained 3 oz. in 5 weeks. I was hoping she would make 7 pounds, what do you think. I want her to be healthy and it seem like the small havs have health problems. Her mom was 7 lbs. and her dad was 9 lbs. I was not looking for small hav, infact I was not wanting to get one for a few more months. I found her on line and fell in love, I knew I had to have her. I just think havs are the best dogs and I have loved reading about all your stories.


----------



## LuvCicero

Cicero said, "If you flash one more time when I'm asleep...I will poop on the floor!"


----------



## Me&2Girls

Cicero is just so darn cute, even his poop is probably darling. Just keep flashing away on that adorable boy.


----------



## LuvCicero

"Okay, Mama, I rung the bell...I'm waitig...HURRY"


----------



## Beamer

Welcome Mitrus!
Your Daisy is very cute!
So shes 5.3lbs at 6 months? Thats about the same size my Beamer was at 6 months. Actually he was about 5.5 or so lbs. He is now 13 months old and weight 10lbs. So, you see, all havs have different growth rates and patterns!

Ryan


----------



## kgiese

LuvCicero said:


> Cicero said, "If you flash one more time when I'm asleep...I will poop on the floor!"
> 
> View attachment 9882


That little face is to die for! He is soooo cute!!!

Karen - Hank's Mom


----------



## mitrus

Ryan,

It has been interesting to read how different puppies grow at different rates. I know it is to early to tell, I just can't wait to see how big she will get. Here is one more picture of her. She just got her hair cut yesterday. Her hair is a little to short around the muzzle, I like is a little more scruffy. I have never added a picture, so this may not work.


----------



## LuvCicero

Mitrus,
Daisy is a doll baby. I like her new hairdo. We are also new to the forum and loving all the pictures and information. I will find out this afternoon how much Cicero weighs when I pick him up from the vet...I'm guessing 6 lbs at 4 months. We wanted a larger baby this time since our beloved Pom was small. I think he will be a cubby boy cause he loves his treats way to much. We are just so in love with his "smarts" that we don't care if he gets as large as a Dobie. Oh, what a wonderful breed.
Dale


----------



## imamurph

*Dale *:whoo: you did it! I love the pictures :biggrin1:Cicero...NOW you can post more!!!

*Mitrus..*

My one Hav Sophie who is now 5 years old was only 3 lbs when I brought her home and then stayed around 7 lbs for quite awhile. Currenly she is 11 lbs and has really small features (ie face, nose, feet.) She probably could lose about a pound or two as I have a DH who is a Food Network addict and loves to cook!

Here's Sophie..


----------



## Judy A

Dale, I love Cicero's markings and what a handsome guy he is! I can't get Doc to ring the bell...he's 6 months and "rings" the door, but who can hear that??? Izzy, our 16 month old Hav rings the heck out of the bell, but Doc just won't do it. I'm pretty frustrated about that, but hopefully he'll get it someday! Do you trim Cicero's face? I can't see Doc's eyes, so I just wondered if you do it or a groomer.


Daisy is cute a button! My Izzy is on the small size, but so far, she's as healthy as a horse. She is only 7.5 lbs and has been since she was 7 or 8 months. I'm like you are, though, and worry about her health since she is so small.

Welcome to everyone and you can post as many pictures as you want....we love them here!


----------



## LuvCicero

Diane.....You gave great instructions for the pictures. I do appreciate it so very much since I am a picture nut. I only missed 3 days during the first year of my first grandson's life getting his picture because they went out of town! Your Sophie looks PERFECT on the desk. I hope Cicero will be about that same size. She is beautiful.

Judy.....His face hasn't been trimmed yet. I just clipped a few hairs in the corner of his eyes. He is getting shaggy now, but my DH doesn't want him cut yet...if ever. Age may change that.
I rubbed some peanut butter on the bell and when he made it ring I opened the door and we went out -- and he only got a good treat if he went potty -- and none for just playing. I was shocked at how fast he leaned that. Only used the peanut butter for one day. He will pee three drop for a treat!!
Izzy is small at 7.5 lb. I found one breeder online that has mini and teenie tiny Havs and there was one that I really thought about...adorable face and color...but worried about problems and decided to try to stick to standard. Maybe someday I will try to add to my collection with a smaller one!!
Dale


----------



## juliav

Dale - Cicero is just too adorable and I love his markings.

Mitrus - little Daisy is a cutie pie. If you are worried about her growth, have the vet do a bile acid test.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Dale - I love the picture of Cicero ringing the bell, and the one of him waiting patiently by the bell. Peanut butter on the bell is a great idea, I'll give that a try. I haven't tried the bell with Tess but Cody would just sit and wait for me to ring the darn thing! (I know he thinks I'm tough to train.)

:welcome: Mitrus and Daisy. You'll love it here. It's a great group of people who completely understand (and encourage) that Hav Love.

Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## JanB

Mitrus and Daisy, welcome! Daisy is a cutie pie! 

Dale, Cicero is adorable! You were right to stay away from those Havs specifically bred to be teeny tiny. They often do not come from reputable breeders and have many health problems, likely to create a lot of heartache. Some are naturally small and healthy but watch out for the "teacup" breeders!

My Tessa rings the bell She learned very quickly and and I have a thread that I began shortly afterward when she was driving me nuts with it, lol! She will even ring it to lure me away from something so she can make a bee line for it...esp my yarn if I am knitting  Smart little buggers, aren't they?


----------



## LuvCicero

Update !!
Cicero has been home for 3 hours and he is doing great so far. Very lazy..walking like an old man for the first time in his life...tail down...head droopy. Looks pi**ed off because someone messed with his package while he was sleeping!! Hernia repaired, shots and micrchipped also done. He's a tired little boy.

Vet said for him to walk with his lease for a week. I told her he didn't like it...at all. She said he would after a week...lol Tough lady. He weighed 6.6 at 17 weeks. She said one liver enzyme was a bit elevated...not worried...but wants to recheck in 4 wks. Dang, now I will worry.

I'm just so glad this part is behind us. Thanks to all of you for the thougts and comments.
Dale


----------



## imamurph

juliav said:


> Dale,
> 
> To upload the pictures in your text, click on "Go Advance", then scroll all the way down and click on "Manage Attachement", it wil let you browse through pictures, then click on "Upload". Just make sure that the size of the picture is not too large.
> 
> HTH,


Julia...I AM such a "murph"..I never paged down to see the "Manage Attachment"..I have been using the drop down menu next to the smiley face at the top..which is hard to see.

Your instructions make it so much easier to follow for someone who has never attached photos.

It would be great to list these instructions by the resizing option on the front page, as alot of people seem to ask..


----------



## kelrobin

Welcome Daisy and Cicero! :welcome: What cuties!!! We do love photos . . . 

Daisy has beautiful colors. When is her birthday? Jackson was 6 months on the 9th. Cicero and Jackson look a lot alike from the back . . . but Cicero has that darling black "mask" around his eyes . . . you don't have to worry about those unsightly eye stains! Very cute talking about his post-op . . . I have held off on Jackson and need to make the appt. soon . . . :suspicious:


----------



## LuvCicero

Kathy...it is nice not to have to worry about eye stains. One good thing about being retired is I have time each morning to pamper him with face washing, brushing, etc. I wouldn't be able to do that if I was back to raising 3 kids.

My neice works for a vet so she kept on about me getting Cicero fixed early because she said it would keep him from lifting his leg and marking. I'm hoping she is right but nevertheless I'm glad I got it done early. He had his pill this morning and is a lazy boy today. "Just do it."


----------



## havaluv

I haven't checked this thread in a while! Cicero, is so adorable! I'm glad he did well through his neuter and hernia repair...the pictures are great! Keep em coming!

Daisy is darling in her new cut...what a cutie!

Love the pictures of Sophie! Post some more, Diane...pleeeeease! :becky:


----------



## imamurph

I have been terrible about posting photos, and I have NO excuse since I bought a new camera!.. :redface: Julie needs to get her fish out!

Right now they need bath's, so I will "try" to do some soon..


----------



## LuvCicero

I hope this picture works. I am amazed how Cicero's hair is changing from white to gray (silver). I can't wait to see what he looks like when he is a year old...just hope it's a long year.

DH said he has gray streaks...just like mine. Can't chat more today...gotta go to the store for color.


----------



## uraqt2

Cicero's hair is gorgeous. Hopefully it won't lighten too much....


----------



## Trish

Thanks Melissa for starting such an informative and user friendly forum for us Havanese lovers to chat about "havannese stuff"....Trish


----------



## Lilysplash I

What a nice surprise today to open this thread and be treated to such great looking Hav's!


----------



## Jill in Mich

:welcome:Trish! What a great family photo....can't wait to see more!


----------



## Trish

I am still so impressed by the friendly people on this forum...the best people in the world must be here!!! Happy and Lucky have just completed there invisible fence training and my hubbie and I are in love with the sense of freedom they feel when they do their bijon-like circles chasing each other. They easily learned their boundaries and enjoy the feeling of NO-LEASH run they can do in the yard. Our home is completely encircled by the invisible fencing so I have a sense of safety when I open any one of our doors...they immediately limit themselves where they go..they are really smart on knowing what is allowed at each doorway. My husband and I are out with them whenever they are outside because we do have critters who would think Happy and Lucky were appetizers!! I have tried today to capture their speed on my camera..still a little fuzzy, but I am sure I will get better to share with all the other fabulous havs I have seen here today..Love it!! Trish


----------



## pjewel

LuvCicero said:


> I hope this picture works. I am amazed how Cicero's hair is changing from white to gray (silver). I can't wait to see what he looks like when he is a year old...just hope it's a long year.
> 
> *DH said he has gray streaks...just like mine. Can't chat more today...gotta go to the store for color.*
> View attachment 9908


For him or for you???ound:ound:

He's such a cutie.


----------



## marjrc

Trish, welcome to the forum, to both you and your two Havs, Lucky and Happy. Can't wait to hear more about you. 

Welcome to Mitrus and Daisy too!  Love all the new pics you members are posting. What beautiful Havs!! 

Have you checked out our threads on Hav sizes/concerns/info, etc..? They can help you feel a little more at ease in answering any questions you might have. Don't be afraid to post new threads if you can't find what you need, o.k.? 

Will chat more with you in the rest of the Forum, as you become as addicted to this place as we are. LOL


----------



## cpbittner

*New Hav Owner introduction and question*

Hi All,

My wife and I are new Hav owners. Actually, this is my wifes experience ever owning a dog, hence why I opted for a Havanese - I researched high and low for a dog that I felt my wife would be comfortable with - not large, very loving, intelligent, and yet a sturdy dog I could train to do tricks, agility courses and such. I picked the perfect breed. Rico is 13 weeks old, and came from a very knowledgeable breeder in Jeanette, PA. He is learning fast, and so far he knows that we are his alpha's....but he is test his boundaries more... but so far so good. It's fun to secretly watch him have a fit when he doesn't get his way and turns into Rocket dog, but he wears himself out pretty fast and then sleeps. The biggest challenge is conditioning my wife to not look at him and laugh when he does his rocket tantrums. We are finding one thing I am trying to work on, so maybe a little advice is in order. When I take Rico for walks on the street (dead-end, few cars, asphalt) he puts up some resistance to walking, initially I thought it was because the road has some cinders on it, and that may be a factor, but he does the same thing on other, clean roads. Once we turn around to head back to the car, or house, he then starts wanting to pull us back to the house. I keep him at my side, and walk slow so he'll learn to walk nice - but I am surprised that he is not too interested in walking, almost like a timidness. Any suggestions or is this a puppy phase?

Chuck


----------



## Trish

Hi Chuck and Rico...Be careful, this forum is addicting and I knew in my heart it wasn't going to take long...my house is going to "pot", but Happy and Lucky are hoping I stop soon. It took training in our puppy class and good manners class to finally get my pups to walk next to me on a leash. It was a repetitive practicing we did every day until they got it. I trained them in different classes, but walked them together everyday. Their goal has been to go "home", but they now have a more relaxed walking gait with me knowing we will get home when we finished are walk around the block. I had to experiment with different collars and harnesses. My little one (13lbs) does well with the collar and my larger one (17lbs) does better ewith the harness type collar. I never liked the choking sound they made when they pulled me...they did know I was the Pack Leader until we went for a walk. Practicing helped, but only after I got professional dog training classes under my belt. I started classes when they were 12 weeks old and it was great in every way especially the socialization piece..no young children in our home. I invited a lot of people over with kids so they got familiar with their size and speed. Have loads of fun..they are the best pups in the world!! Trish


----------



## Me&2Girls

Chuck - welcome to the forum - it's a great place. Your RICO is cute as a button and I have to agree with your wife about laughing at his antics. Not so great for training but very difficult to not.

As for the leash walking, your guy looks young, so that could be part of the issue. They take a while to get use to a leash. Try leaving on around the house for a few minutes each day too. Puppy classes are just the best for socialization and helping you out on puppy issues. Good luck!


----------



## imamurph

*Chuck!!!*

Rico sure is a great looking Hav!!!

You've come to the right spot for puppy 101!ound:


----------



## imamurph

Trish said:


> Hi Chuck and Rico...Be careful, this forum is addicting and I knew in my heart it wasn't going to take long...my house is going to "pot", but Happy and Lucky are hoping I stop soon. It took training in our puppy class and good manners class to finally get my pups to walk next to me on a leash. It was a repetitive practicing we did every day until they got it. I trained them in different classes, but walked them together everyday. Their goal has been to go "home", but they now have a more relaxed walking gait with me knowing we will get home when we finished are walk around the block. I had to experiment with different collars and harnesses. My little one (13lbs) does well with the collar and my larger one (17lbs) does better ewith the harness type collar. I never liked the choking sound they made when they pulled me...they did know I was the Pack Leader until we went for a walk. Practicing helped, but only after I got professional dog training classes under my belt. I started classes when they were 12 weeks old and it was great in every way especially the socialization piece..no young children in our home. I invited a lot of people over with kids so they got familiar with their size and speed. Have loads of fun..they are the best pups in the world!! Trish









Trish!

I must have somehow missed you when you came on board!

No time for housework here! ound:

*You have entered the ENABLER ZONE *


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome Rico and Chuck. We have our first Hav and he is "the best". He is 4 months old and so easy to teach new tricks...it's a joy. He is getting better using his leash and I think it did help to let him drag it around in the house...where I could watch him. I think it's a matter of practice makes perfect. I know the two of you are having as many laughs as we are with Cicero. There are just the greatest breed. He sure is a cute thing!!!!

For some that wonder who got the color for their gray -- well, you will just have to wait till I post more pictures to see...LMBO


----------



## Posh's Mom

I got Posh from my breeder at six months.

We enrolled in a basic obedience class right away, and I was embarrassed at how badly she walked on a leash. She didn't want to walk, did a crappy flop, etc..I felt awful as I was usually taking her out for a "drag."

After a few weeks she got better and better and I'm happy to report she LOVES going for a walk, has great leash manners and just the best! We are currently having a blast with beginner's agility. I'm sure Rico will totally come around. I actually only use a flat regular collar and now NEVER have any issues with pulling!

Welcome to the most addicting place ever.


----------



## cpbittner

*terrible twos....ahhhhhhhhhh*

As if on cue - Rico has entered his terrible two's starting yesterday, drove my wife nuts, running amok, challenging every correction, taking the credit card and buying $500 worth of toys....well, ok, he didn't do that, but had he fingers he might have. On that I am heading to work, say some prayers for my poor wife, left behind with "Rocket Boy"


----------



## Trish

WOW Diane what a greeting that WAS!!!! I do not think my family ever greeted me like that!! But my Happy and Lucky do every time I walk into the door!! I am a little scared on my addiction to this forum...I might need an intervention by my husband if I don't leave the computer soon...It is so much fun to talk to real hav owners..You never feel alone!!! Listening to new families with their pups makes me tingle all over...it is quite a HIGH!! Trish


----------



## BeverlyA

Welcome to all the new members and your furbabies! I get so far behind with this thread that by the time I catch up there's a whole litter full of new babies!

You will have a wonderful time with your new dogs and this forum will be a Godsend. It's loaded with wonderful information, terrific people and fabulous pictures of beautiful Hav's!

This forum is unlike any other on the 'net. The people here are unlike other forum members. They sincerly care about each other and the dogs.
What ever kind of help or info you may need, just ask! The "search" feature can be really handy too.

More pictures please! hoto:

Beverly


----------



## Doggie Nut

WELCOME CHUCK & RICO! WHAT A CURLY CUTIE!:biggrin1:


----------



## [email protected]

HeYALL, Had so much trouble logging onto the forum but this morning lo and behold all is well. Thanks Melissa and Dawna for helping thru this and it will remain a mystery as to why it just would NOT open. Hi to a bunch of my other lists friends here that I see post.... just invested in some wonderful Natural stone for my outside dog pens and not only does it look great the dogs seem to love it and of course the warm sunny weather doesnt hurt. claudia


----------



## Doggie Nut

WELCOME CLAUDIA!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks everyone for their welcomes. I am still learning howthis forum works but so this is still a test. I am on alot of different forums and this is one of the most complete and detailed ones and I am sure once you get it ... it is great. Claudia


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome Claudia
I am also fairly new since Cicero is only 4 1/2 months and I can tell you there are so many nice people here -- with so much good information. It has been wonderful for me to just read the different threads and see the pictures and good advice. I now try to stay away from the thread about home cooked meals..LOL Being retired I don't want to cook for my DH any longer so I don't want Cicero to know I even know how. I'm willing to buy the best dry food I can find -- just don't want him barking for his scrambled egg each morning like my Pom did.

I know you will love this forum and get lots of good advice and information -- and I can learn from you as I go through this new wonderful breed.


----------



## andmmy

Since I read this forum just about everyday I guess I should officially introduce myself...but in the spirit of full disclosure I have to let you know that I DO NOT own a Havanese...YET! Like they say on SNL..."I'm working on it". My name is Corinne and I live in NYC with hubby and two kids. We've been toying with the idea of getting a dog for over a year and everyone agreed that now is the right time. We have read many books and tons on the internet and decided that a Havanese would be the right dog for us. Thanks to forum members that have given me advice on another thread and those who have pm'd me I have a very good base to work from. We hope to add a Havanese after the summer and reading about and seeing all your furbabies really makes me wish that we have found our puppy already.


----------



## juliav

:welcome: Corinne, 

I am glad you've decided on a Hav for your first furbaby. Good luck in your search and I can't wait for the post that will introduce him or her.


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome Corinne !!
I think you will LOVE a little Hav. They are so sweet, funny, and smart and just love everybody. Summer would be a great time for a little Hav to find you for his family....nice weather to potty train and to learn to walk on leash. Good luck and I hope you post a picture as soon as you fine one.


----------



## Trish

Welcome Welcome Corinne.. This is the best place in the world to meet and chat with the experienced Hav parents..it is a great place to really learn about these wonderful pups and the people who love them so. I would have loved to have known about such a warm and welcoming environment before I brought home our 2 hav puppies. It is a great venue that is available 24/7!! Discovering the joys of this wonderful breed from the people who live with them!! Hope to hear about your new pup in 2008..Trish


----------



## imamurph

Claudia!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Welcome Corinne - good luck on finding your first furbaby. Hope there's more than one in your future! LOL


----------



## imamurph

Corinne!!

I hope this forum helps in your search for the perfect fur baby! :biggrin1:

I should just tell you up front to just get two, as it won't be long having just one!ound:


----------



## Trish

Great Advice Diane..that is what I did!!! I would do it again in a heart beat..Trish


----------



## andmmy

Thanks for the warm welcome. I've learnt a lot reading through various posts. Much more informative than some of the books I've read. You guys/gals are great with all the btdt advices. 

Yikes, I think two would be a handful. I'll get my feet wet first with one. After all I did have my kids one at a time, and years apart.


----------



## marjrc

Welcome Chuck and Rico, also to Claudia and to Corinne! Great to have you join in the Hav fun and chat. 

Rico, the 'rocket boy' is part of the Hav charm, isn't it? lol I had debated about wanting a laid back dog or a Havanese that could also be laid back, but have that spunk and joy for life and all things, and I have never once regretted on our decision to have not only one, but two Havs that love to run around and jump on our furniture. It's not like our already busy lives with 3 teens and two cats was boring, but hey..... the more the merrier, right? 

Corinne, good luck in your search! Take all the time you need, it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome newcomers, one and all! As you've already found out, this is the best place to discover and learn about all things Havanese! Trust me, you're gonna love it here!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Welcome to all the newcomers!!


----------



## havajava

Hello all-I am a longtime Havanese admirer, and we're getting our first Hav puppy in a few months. I'm so glad to have found this forum!


----------



## irnfit

:welcome: I'm guessing that is your precious puppy in your avatar. Adorable!! You will love every minute of it. Well, except for booty baths. :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph

*Havajava!*

Have you picked out a name yet??? We'd love to see more pics if you have them:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome Havajava....you are going to be thrilled with a little Hav....they are WONDERFUL. Looking forward to lots of pictures.


----------



## polo

Just Joined too! My name is Lauren and I'm from Ohio. I have one Hav that is almost 11 months old and just got a second baby 2 weeks ago (3 month old mini poodle). I REALLY wanted another Havanese because I love them so much, but I needed to give this baby a home and wanted a play buddy for my Hav. 

I fell in love with Havs after my Mom got her 3rd dog and 1st Havanese....so sweet! I've attached a few pictures of Bailey (hav) and Sam (mini poodle). 


Hope you enjoy them! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl

Welcome!!

You sure have some cuties.


----------



## uraqt2

Both Sam and Baily are very cute. Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy it as much as I have eace:


----------



## imamurph

POLO!!!

Bailey and Sam are just adorable:biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A

Welcome, Polo....your babies are cute! My daughter just moved from Dayton to Columbus in January. She has a Hav too.


----------



## JanB

A warm welcome to all our newbies. I won't name names because Im afraid of leaving out someone since it's been a while since I've been able to check this thread.

But we're so glad to have all of you join in :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome Polo 
Your little furbabies are just too cute. I hope you enjoy this forum as much as I do. There's a lot of imformation and help here....and great pictures also.


----------



## juliav

Welcome to the forum. 

Your boys are just adorable.


----------



## havajava

Thanks for a of the welcomes! Yes, my avatar is our little guy-we picked the name Scout for him. I can't wait to bring him home and take a ton of photos of him!


----------



## HavaMom

So I'm probably not doing this right but I'll learn. I landed here during my search for a solution to the matting problem. This site seems to be more helpful and entertaining than any out there...so I wanted to be part of it! I live in Ohio and have a female parti hav (and supposedly cavalier king charles spaniel mix according to the breeder we got her from). I hope that doesn't disqualify me as a havanese owner! We love her just the same, regardless of whether or not she's a purebred or a "designer dog"/mutt. But MAN oh, MAN!!!! The matting that has started. I'm guessing she's "blowing coat" as I've learned from you -she's 10.5 months old. Seems like I'm brushing another dog out of her every single time I brush her! The matting right now is worst around her hips/butt. She HATES the brush. Her name is Miley. I'll post a pic if I can figure that out, too. See you on the board!

Guess I can't. I'll search for that, too! lol.


----------



## juliav

Hi HavaMom (care to share your real name  ) and Miley and :welcome: to the forum.

To post a picture, instead of doing "post quick reply", choose "go advanced". Scroll down and click on "manage attachments", click on "browse" and download your pictures to the post. 

Can't wait to see pics of Miley and your cavalier mix. 

Again, :welcome:


----------



## HavaMom

Thanks for the instructions. Let's try this again.....

Oh...and sorry! I totally forgot about ME, before! Comes with being a mom, huh? My name is Kim - and I only have one pup (right now!) - Miley is supposedly a "Cavanese" - Mom was Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, dad Havanese. I'll probably never know for sure - just what the breeder "sold" me on considering the personalities and temperments are very similar. Physically, the only thing I can see that may back this up is her size, as she weighs 17.5 lbs - even though the breeder said she should "top out" between 11&15. Whatever....love her so much, though.


----------



## mckennasedona

Hi Kim.
Welcome to the forum. Miley is adorable.


----------



## juliav

It's nice to meet you Kim. 

I am gald that the instructions worked, Miley is just adorable.


----------



## irnfit

Welcome Kim and Miley. Whatever she turns out to be, she sure is cute. My cousin has a King Charles and her name is Miley, too.


----------



## Rosebud8506

Hi! My name is Chrissie and I have a 1 year old hav named Bailey. I love that there is a forum devoted to this breed. I love my furbaby!!! All the pups on here are so adorable.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Hi Chrissie and Kim - welcome to the forum. We have a lot of fun here and love pictures. Some of the threads can get quite active, so check back often. Also it's puppy season, and we're pretty good detectives figuring out who's the latest victim of multiple Havanese syndrome (MHS). 

Kim actually your mix is a pretty middle of the ground size between the two breeds. Many of the Cavs winning in the show ring right now are above the standard and weigh 22 lbs, so 17.5 sounds pretty darn good to me.


----------



## Judy A

Welcome to Kim, Miley, Chrissie and Bailey! Miley looks a lot like my Doc and he is all Havanese! Miley has more white by the looks of it, but that second picture sure looks like Doc. I'm just waiting for the matts to begin...he is 7.5 months old right now and still growing. Anyway....glad to have you all aboard.


----------



## juliav

Hi Crhissie and :welcome: to the forum. 
Now you know that we require all new members to post pictures. :biggrin1: We love, love, love pictures, the more the better!


----------



## trueblue

juliav said:


> Hi Crhissie and :welcome: to the forum.
> Now you know that we require all new members to post pictures. :biggrin1: We love, love, love pictures, the more the better!


And Miley's such a cute subject. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hi everyone! I'm from a small town just north of Atlanta, GA and we just got our first Havanese. He's wonderful, Scooter has been such a great addition to our family of 5. As the kids have gotten older we realized we had spare time to devote to a puppy so we got him 3 weeks ago. Struggling with potty training but he's doing well, we're exhausted though!  He's going to the beach with us next week which should be fun.
My husband is an amateur photographer and loves photographing our little guy. Any helpful hints on puppy photos would be welcome.


----------



## Judy A

Welcome Ann and Scooter.....he sure is cute and I look forward to seeing some of those pictures.


----------



## juliav

Welcome to the forum Ann and Scooter. :wave:

Your little one is adorable, so that mean we need to see more pics of him. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Scooter's Family said:


> Hi everyone! I'm from a small town just north of Atlanta, GA and we just got our first Havanese. He's wonderful, Scooter has been such a great addition to our family of 5. As the kids have gotten older we realized we had spare time to devote to a puppy so we got him 3 weeks ago. Struggling with potty training but he's doing well, we're exhausted though!  He's going to the beach with us next week which should be fun.
> My husband is an amateur photographer and loves photographing our little guy. _Any helpful hints on puppy photos would be welcome_.


Take a lot and sure hints and photos :biggrin1:
PS-what kind of camera?


----------



## Rosebud8506

Hmm, I would love to post pics here.... but I can't seem to figure that one out!


----------



## Melissa Miller

How are you trying to upload them? They can not be too big. There are a bunch of threads here and you need to go to GO ADVANCED down below, then upload them 
through manage attachments. 

There is a link to size your photos on the right hand side of the home page.


----------



## Scooter's Family

He has a Nikon and loves to practice with it, I'll have him ask the questions so they'll make sense to others.


----------



## Posh's Mom

A Big Warm Welcome to all the New Folks! Word of caution: this place is highly addictive.


----------



## trueblue

Welcome Ann & Scooter...you can find the answer to any question you have here, and I agree...it is highly addictive. I'm taking Cricket to the beach for the first time next week too! We'll both have to post pictures.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Ann - I just found your post in the grooming thread, but wanted to say WELCOME again. You can also upload photos to photobucket.com or flicker.com, copy the one you want, click on the image icon and paste the photo location and it will show up beautifully.

As to puppy photo hints, just take lots and you'll get some good ones.


----------



## Rosebud8506

ok, going to give this a try!


----------



## Rosebud8506

thanks guys for the photo posting help!! I belong to other internet forums, but as you know they are all different. thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Ans

Try with: http://tinypic.com/
Ver easy and fast program.
You change '*Default*" ( original size ) in to "*Message Board*". ( smaller size )

Good luck.


----------



## marjrc

Hi Kim and Miley!! Welcome aboard. Hope you find help, fun and great conversations here.  What a lovely puppy you have!! 

Welcome to Chrissie and Bailey and to Ann & Scooter as well. Love the photo of Bailey! What a sweetie!


----------



## Pattie

Welcome to the newest members!! Take it from me, also a very new member, you will LOVE it here.

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


----------



## [email protected]

Hi, My name is Claudia DeVita and I have been breeding Havanese pups for about six years. Eight years ago I obtained my first PET Havanese. Living with her for a short time made me realize that she SHOULD be seen and shown. I had NO intentions of doing this but knew a fantastic dog when I saw it. I contacted the breeder who was happyto adjust my pet contract. Margarita Rose became a champion UNDEFEATED in a few weekends. She was specialed for the FIRST TIME at eighteen months at the Westminster by Ruthellen Viall and she WON BOB in the 2002 Westminster Dog Show. I have since done almost nothing else but learn and learn and then moved forward carefully in a breeding program using Margarita Rose as my foundation bitch. I feel llike I have been in college and grad school moving onto my PHD in Havanese in the past eight years. The search for information on correct breeding and health related issues, socialization techniques, correct Grooming and on and on is pretty much my full time job along with being married with three kids and running a large dance studio. I have no patience for humans who do not put the dogs well being first at ALL times and let people know that. I do not profess to know it all....but do keep learning. That is my intro. Claudia DeVita


----------



## Pattie

Hi Claudia,

I see that you have a little girl named Cha Cha, too. My little one is ChaCha (without the space). She's a corker, too. I imagine you will be at the National and I would love to meet you.

Welcome,

Pattie, RICO(Suave) and ChaCha


----------



## Me&2Girls

Hi Claudia - Welcome! We've chatted a few times via email but was so long ago, you've probably forgotten. If I make it to the nationals somehow next week, you may just find that roommate you are looking for. Although now the possibility of me finding a babysitter are very slim.


----------



## Lina

Hi Claudia and :welcome: to the forum!


----------



## [email protected]

*thanks for the welcome*

Thanks guys. Cha Cha is Barbara Walters Havanese name and I was so envious of the fabulous name that when I decided to keep cha cha from my breeding I just LOVED the name and figured Barbara wouldnt mind>>> Cha Cha sorta dances side to side and really does the dance so from her Registerd name of AM Ch DeVIta's Chanel at Cazstar...cha cha just flowed.

Will be going to Nationals. Have a bunch entered of my breeding owned by others and seven of MY OWN...... Love to meet anyone who would like... I will be stationed outside the Annual meeting welcoming and registering.

Claudia DeVita


----------



## Leeann

Welcome Claudia. I have actually had the pleasure of meeting several of your pups. One I love to go watch in agility, Oscar. And another one lives very close to me that has joined us at our first playdate, Beckett- I'm sure everyone remembers this cute little face. I will look forward to meeting you next week.


----------



## amy-ciara

Welcome and enjoy the forum !


----------



## marjrc

Welcome, Claudia! Sounds like you've been in the Hav world since it's early days in the U.S. I'm sure I've seen some of your pups. I'll also be at National this year, but am a simple Hav owner. I'm just passionate about everything Havanese so had to join some of my Hav friends this week! 

I live in Quebec, Canada and am mom to Ricky and Sammy, who just turned 2 this summer.


----------



## Kathie

*New Member*

Hi, I'm Kathie, mom to Abby (14 mos.). I just joined recently and sure wish I'd known about this forum when we first got Abby at 7 months of age. I think she was "blowing her coat" when we got her but unfortunately, I had no idea what that was and wondered what in the world I had gotten myself into!! For the past three months, we've barely had a matt and we're BOTH thrilled.

We live in southeast Georgia where no one has ever heard of a Havanese! I'd like to talk to other Georgia Havanese owners (I've seen two or three since I've been reading different threads) Are there more of you out there??

I'm trying to post a picture of Abby so we will see if it happens. You can't see her face too well but it does show off her colors pretty well. She also has dark tips on the back half of her body. We absolutely love her even though she came with ISSUES - we've worked them out and she is as near to perfect as a dog can be.

Kathie


----------



## mellowbo

Welcome Kathie! Abby is adorable!
Carole


----------



## Kathie

Will try my picture of Abby again!

Kathie


----------



## Judy A

Welcome Kathy, Abby,Claudia and all your Havs....
Kathy, Abby is really a pretty girl and congrats for working out all of her "issues".....
Claudia, it looks like you have some pretty special dogs.....they are soo good looking!

I have two..Izzy almost two, and Doc is 10 months. My granddog, Zoey is just over two years old and she was our first Hav in the family. I sure wish I could have some more!!! I also have a 11 year old lab mutt....


----------



## arampino

Hi I am AShley,
I have a 12 week old Havanese ( Gracie) & a 3 year old Yorkie (Zoey). My husband is in the Navy & we have two children without fur, Caden 6, & Emery 2. We are originally from Mandeville, La., but we are stationed in Jacksonville Beach/ Mayport , Fl.


----------



## Judy A

Welcome Ashley.....hahaha..my daughter named her Hav Zoey Grace!


----------



## Kathie

Thanks for the welcome Judy.

Ashley, we are not too far from Jax in Blackshear, GA. Maybe we can get together sometime. My husband is retired Navy and we actually met in Jacksonville!

Kathie


----------



## Me&2Girls

Kathie - welcome to the forum - we've got another member in GA - "LuvCicero". Maybe you all could plan a playdate. We love those and most of all we love pictures. Pull up a bench and enjoy!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kathie said:


> Hi, I'm Kathie, mom to Abby (14 mos.). I just joined recently and sure wish I'd known about this forum when we first got Abby at 7 months of age. I think she was "blowing her coat" when we got her but unfortunately, I had no idea what that was and wondered what in the world I had gotten myself into!! For the past three months, we've barely had a matt and we're BOTH thrilled.
> 
> We live in southeast Georgia where no one has ever heard of a Havanese! I'd like to talk to other Georgia Havanese owners (I've seen two or three since I've been reading different threads) Are there more of you out there??
> 
> I'm trying to post a picture of Abby so we will see if it happens. You can't see her face too well but it does show off her colors pretty well. She also has dark tips on the back half of her body. We absolutely love her even though she came with ISSUES - we've worked them out and she is as near to perfect as a dog can be.
> 
> Kathie


Hi Kathie,

I live in northeast GA, just north of Atlanta. Abby is so beautiful! Nobody around here has ever heard of Havanese either!

Welcome to the forum, it's wonderful!!!

Ann


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome Kathie. I'm glad to see another Hav in Georgia. We never see another one in our area and everyone here says. "A Hava-who???" We live in the Lake Lanier area and hopefully one day we can plan a playdate for the Georgia kids. That would be fun to see the furbabies play together.

I hope you love this forum as much as I do. You can get all the information you need right here -- and see so many pictures of pretty Havs.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! 

I think you Georgia girls are about five hours from me - I'm from swamp country!

Abby rang the bell on the door tonight for the very first time.:whoo:

Kathie


----------



## Scooter's Family

Well Kathie, if you ever head up this way you'll have to let us know ahead of time!

Scooter uses his Poochie Bells all the time, best thing we ever bought! DH and kids made fun of me for buying them but I proved them all wrong! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sarah

*Hi! Im new!*

Hello to all. So, I am new to this Forum, but not to the Havanese breed. Most of you who show Havanese know me... but if you dont know me, then you most likly know my awesome mom! Her name is Kathy. She is the owner of Bellatak.

Anyway, I decided to join the forum after I went to Nationals this year with my mom. We both fell in love with a group of people that happen to be on here. Every night after the dog show we all would meet out side my hotel room (mom and I shared the room together), have bottles of wine, and just chat. Too bad we all dont live closer to do that every night! 

You will see that I have a Yorkie and a Havanese. I got into the Yorkie breed while my mom was showing Havanese. Yorkies were always so cute to me and I really wanted a purse dog that I could take anywhere and everywhere without anyone seeing I had a dog. I posted pics of Roxy aka Yorkie on here so you can see her.

I just recently got Bugsy from my mom after I moved back to Sacramento and purchased my home. I had been bug'en her to keep him when he was a pup, and to let me have him. I love this dang dog! He talks to you. He almost NEVER barks unless you dont talk back to him! lol Booger. Anyway, I finally got him and he has been by lil boy ever since.

Sorry to blabber on for so long. But I thought I would intro myself now rather then later.

Hope to meet all of you soon on here, or in Chicago next year (if I go), or in a dog show somewhere around Cali.

Take care, 
Sarah


----------



## irnfit

Welcome Sarah and Bugsy.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Welcome Sarah! Where did you post the pictures? I can't wait to see your "darlings" as my daughter would call them!


----------



## ama0722

Dash welcomes his favorite aunt to the forum!

I have some footage of Sarah's fur family! The bigger hav in the beginning video and the yorkie. You can later see them running as well Although I firmly believe that Neezer was meant for South Carolina! Actually that little boy made me know I needed a boy dog and he was right!

Also guys be nice to Sarah, when Kathy is too busy to share puppy photos we might be able to talk her into taking some for us!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Great video Amanda. I can't believe how much Dasher has grown!!! Sarah your dogs are stinking adorable. Welcome.


----------



## Pattie

*HI SARAH!!!*

Hey Sarah,

It was a pleasure to meet you at the Nationals. Welcome to the forum. I'm pretty new here myself, but it is a wonderful place to talk Havanese. Just so happens that we will be seeing you in CA on the show circuit as we just sold our home and are moving to Reno in early October.

Again welcome,

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha
LaMontana Havanese
lamontanahavanese.com


----------



## Pattie

*Welcome Kathi!*

HI Kathi,

You are in the right place to speak Havanese. These folks are wonderful and so helpful, too.

Glad you are here,

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


----------



## mintchip

Welcome Sarah!!


----------



## marjrc

Hi Kathi, hi Sarah! Welcome to the forum, ladies. eace:

Sarah, we met at the Nat'l and I have to say that it was such a thrill to be there and see your mom's Vallee win as she did. What fun to meet you and other breeders and their families! Sure wish I had snuck out of my room a couple of times to join you on the patio though. You were just around the corner from me!! lol Next time. 

Amanda, that is such a fun video and so moving. I love seeing all those Havs running toward you and thinking you were the best thing in the world!! Cute.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Welcome 
Adorable little guys !!


----------



## LexisMom

Hi, I hope that this is the right place to introduce myself. My name is Gianna and I have a 5 month old Hav named Lexi. She is my first furbaby (since having a dog growing up), and my husband's first dog ever (and he's ga-ga over her so it's quite fun to watch). 

Lexi is a pale cream color with very light apricot ears and everyone around where we live assumes she is a Maltese!

I love my little Lexi and want the best for her. She goes to the vet to get spayed tomorrow and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share advice about what to expect any any tips or things I should know about caring for her during her recovery. I want the best for her, but I'm very concerned about her aftercare since it is new to me!

Thanks!!


----------



## Havtahava

Welcome Gianna! Lexi is adorable. There are several past topics about spay advice if you want to utilize the search feature. I'm trying to wrap up a few emails and then will try to come back to help you look if you can't find anything. You might also want to try posting it as a separate topic in the General Discussion forum so more eyes will see it and jump in to help you locate the info. Best wishes on a speedy spay recovery!


----------



## Laurief

Hello Gianna - Welcome to the forum!! I too have Lexi. My girl is black and white!! 
I am sure that you will have a difficult time dropping her off at the vet, as we all do, our hearts just about break. She will do fine I am sure, and she will come home to you very drowsy and unstable. With my guys I set up a crate in the family room with us and they just layed there for the first night. I would carry or have them slowly walk outside (no steps) to potty. The vet might recommend a cone for her head to keep her from licking the stitches. Sadly I did not know this trick before, when my guys were going thru this, but many people here use a onsie on the dog. This way she is a little more comfortable and still cannot get to her stitches. 
I think you will find that she heals an awful lot quicker than you would ever imagine. I would say that my guys were back to themselves bt the end of the second day home! 
Good luck to you and Lexi - and please post some pictures!!


----------



## LexisMom

Thank you both for your responses! I will search for threads about post-spay care. Thanks for the onsie tip Laurie! I have to say that the cockapoo I had growing up was named Gigi! We must have similar (good) taste in names!

Thanks for the warm welcome. I'll work on resizing some pics to post!


----------



## LexisMom

I think I figured out how to upload photos to an album (if I got the link right)! Here's some Lexi pics:




























Album: http://havaneseforum.com/album.php?albumid=57


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh!! She is absolutely adorable!! And so white!!
I cant take credit for the name Gigi, as she was a foster baby and already had that name!!


----------



## JAEwton

Your little girl is so sweet looking. Good luck with the surgery. Keep us updated please on Lexi and her progress.


----------



## Pancakes!

I introduced myself on another thread...but I figured I should do it in the right spot too. 

My name is Rachele (said Ra-shell) it's a little confusing with only one l there but it's because it's a combination of my parents names Ralph and Michele. In five days I am going to be a brand new owner of a 17 week old Havanese named Pancakes! I absolutely can not wait. I have met so many wonderful people on the forum and can't imagine where I would be with knowledge of the Havanese had I not joined this group! You all are amazing!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

Welcome Rachele and Gianna! Lexi is adorable (oh, I wanna 'nother puppy) and I am looking forward to seeing Pancakes pictures really soon!


----------



## LexisMom

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. I have been reading so much helpful information on the board, it's great to get all of this advice! 

Hi Rachele/Pancakes! Congratulations on the new puppy. Lexi is about 21 weeks old, so we will probably be going through similar puppy experiences


----------



## PippaFirst

*Introducing Pippa & Me*

Big Hi to you all -I am a very new member and found this forum by accident - best accident I could have had!! I live in UK in a seaside resort called Bournemouth - lots of tourists in the summer (locally known as grockles!!). I have 5 Maltese and a 9month old Hav called Pippa - who is the most entertaining, fun & games loving puppy but also so very loving - she loves her cuddles! She gets on really well with my younger Maltese & knows exactly how to get them playing with her. The fav game at the moment is they chase her - round the garden into the house up on to a chair, then all over again - but she is so quick and changes direction so nimbly they dont stand much chance of catching her! The only one who gets near is my 5 year old Maya but although she has the speed she doesnt have Pippa's stamina so Pippa usually wins out whoever she plays with!
I was hoping to breed/show her but unfortunately as her second teeth have come through her mouth is slightly undershot. Its very slight but enough to penalise her in the show ring and because its a fault in the breed standard I shouldnt really breed from her either. So I have been thinking that I will get another puppy (thats my justification anyway!!) - trouble is there aren't a lot of Havs in the UK so puppies are difficult to come by & there's usually quite a waiting list. Still am keeping my fingers crossed!
It was really great to come across this forum - I have been learning so much from you all - thank you & please keep the tips & advice coming & all the great photos. 
Im attaching a photo of Pippa for you to see - sitting still for once & having just found something else interesting!


----------



## SaydeeMomma

Hi! I'm Maya and my puppy is Saydee. She's 14 weeks old and a bundle of Havanese energy, intelligence, and love. She gives me Hav hugs and kisses nonstop and literally makes me smile (and laugh!) on an hourly basis. My 13 year old daughter recently described her as a "pack of love". Probably because she was getting gum out of my purse at the time, but I'll go with it. I love nicknames... Saydee-So-Silly, Saydee-So-Crazy, Saydee-My-Baby... and so on.


----------



## LuvCicero

*WILCOME PIPPA AND MOM*
Wow, you have your hands full with 6 furbabies. That is a lot of grooming. You will be able to give us tips on that chore. I'm glad you found us. I will be looking for more chit-chat...and pictures.


----------



## Judy A

Welcome to all the newbies! It's fun to see everyone's Hav babies! We like lots of pictures, so post as many as you like.


----------



## Laurief

:whoo::jaw: wELCOME NEW MEMBERS!!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## RickR

A big Welcome to all the new members.


----------



## Leeann

Welcome to all the new members, gosh I have been so busy I feel like I have been missing soooo much. This is such a wonderful place and very addicting so watch out or the house, laundry, dishes will not get done LOL.


----------



## Mraymo

*Hello*

Okay I guess I'll finally introduce myself. I've been reading everyone's posts for almost a year now but haven't posted (until I invited myself to the MA playdate ). My name is Marianne, I live in RI with my DH, Dave, DS, Josh (10 years old), our 10 month old hav Izzy, our 8 year old 50 lb mutt Rascal and our cat Finn. I love the forum and spend way to much time on here. Here are a couple of pictures of Izzy.


----------



## trueblue

I love Izzy's color...he's beautiful! Ooops...or she??


----------



## LexisMom

Izzy is adorable! Such a pretty color.


----------



## Mraymo

Sorry, I forgot to say she's a girl. Thanks. She was supposed to stay black but seems to be silvering. We think she's pretty great.:biggrin1: I love seeing all the beautiful pups on the forum.


----------



## Leslie

Wow!!! :welcome: all you new members!


----------



## Kathie

Welcome to all the new members! This forum is great and full of Hav info.


----------



## Beamer

Welcome to all the new membrs! Enjoy! 

Ryan


----------



## Judy A

Marianne...welcome to another "Izzy" owner! Your Izzy is adorable and I too, love her coloring. I would imagine that you have seen quite the color change over her 10 months. Keep the photo's coming and again, welcome to the forum!


----------



## irnfit

Welcome, everyone! The forum family is growing by leaps and bounds. So great to see all the new pups.

Marianne, too bad I didn't know about you sooner. We spect our vacation at the Cape and we could have had a playdate. We got together with Missy and her guys in MA and had a great time. Have fun at the NE playdate. And be warned - playdates are as addicting as Havanese!


----------



## Janet Zee

Welcome to all the new Forum members and their beautiful Havs. Thank you for sharing your Havs pics.


----------



## Connie Palsgreen

*Hello*








Hello 
My name is Connie live in Denmark and have two Havanese and a schapendoes. I go home with my dogs and my hobby is to go on exhibition, and have puppies once in a while 
connie


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome Connie!! I love your picture of your beautiful Hav. You will have to post more pics and information. I hope you enjoy the forum...lots of information here.


----------



## Connie Palsgreen

Hello 

Yes you can never be too old to learn something 
and hope that there is little here - something talk and enjoy 
Thank you for the welcome


----------



## imamurph

Hi Connie...you have two Havanese?? Which one is in the photo??? He/she sure is cute!


----------



## karlabythec

Hi, I'm Karla. I live in Carpinteria, CA, which is near Santa Barbara. 
I have been married for 20 years, we have 4 kids (20, 17, almost 9, and 7). We have 3 dogs (2 German Shepherds Maggie and Jonah, and our first Havanese Gracie)...we also have 2 cats (Indy and Pouncer). 
My husband is a City Councilman and we have our own public affairs company, specializing with non-profits. I get to work from home, which I love. 
Well, that's all I can think of...


----------



## Connie Palsgreen

Hi imamurph .

The picture is Nicondoes Real Barika - she is the daughter of my Massivus Angel's Pepita, which is my first bitch.


----------



## Connie Palsgreen

I can also tell you a little more about myself. we have a company where we sand blowing and painting. 
I am not married but have lived with my "husband" in 23 years and we have an adult daughter in 19 years. 

will just hear about I can not find my albums Danish dynamite and wonder why you can not see my display picture.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Welcome to the forum ..


----------



## lstrother

Hi, my name is Lynn Strother. I live in Santa Monica, California, and I just got my eight-month-old Havanese, Ranger, about a month ago. I manage a membership organization and do pastel portraits in my spare time. I'm loving the information on this forum--it's amazing to benefit from the knowledge and community here. Looking forward to talking with you all.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Welcome Lynne 
Great name for a dog ..


----------



## lstrother

*Thanks!*

Thanks--it was a variation on the call name that his breeder gave him. People think it's a little incongruous!

I'm hoping that since this is not a "quick reply" that his photo will post, but I've attached it also...you can see that he doesn't really look like a "ranger"!

Lynn


----------



## Scooter's Family

Lots of new people, welcome!!!

I love this forum and get in trouble with DH for being on here so much. He's a techie so now he knows how I feel! Sometimes I think his computer is constantly connected to him.

Love seeing photos of everyone's doggies!


----------



## Kathie

Welcome, Karla & Lynn! I hope you will enjoy this forum as much as I have. Abby is my first Havanese and I have gotten a lot of wonderful information here.

Kathie


----------



## katdog

Hi I'm Katherine also called katdog . I live in the beautiful province of British Columbia . I have a husband and 3 dogs. A Standard Poodle , a Sheltie and a 5 month old Havanese.
Although I'm pretty knowledgeable about dogs the Havanese is new to me. I'm here to learn and make friends.


----------



## Beamer

Welcome new members!

Katherine, nice to see more Canadians on the site! 

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA

Welcome to all the new members!
I can't keep up anymore! There is definitely something here for everyone, with only one prerequisite, we must see as many pictures as possible! 

Make sure to try using the "search" feature if you have any specific questions about anything because you can find tons of information that people have chatted about previously that way.

If you are having trouble getting a picture to show up, it is probably too big. Try to resize it and post it in a smaller size.

I have never heard of a Schapendoes. I think we'll need a picture of that too!

Your Hav's are all beautiful, and you will certainly love it here. A nicer, more giving, caring bunch couldn't be found!

:welcome: Beverly


----------



## Connie Palsgreen

Hi
I am also new and just wanted to say hello what some lovely dogs in all have:-D


----------



## Judy A

Welcome to all the new members and their dogs! Geez...we really are getting BIG! I just can't keep up, so I don't think I'll try! Like Marj and others have said...pictures, pictures, pictures!!


----------



## marjrc

Connie, welcome once again. I had a chance to quickly look at your website and see the great pictures of your pups. Hope you enjoy the forum!

*"Lynn Strother. I live in Santa Monica, California, and I just got my eight month-old Havanese, Ranger, about a month ago. I manage a membership organization and do pastel portraits in my spare time. "*

Hi Lynn! Your Ranger is adorable and looks perfectly comfy just sitting there.  I also painted with dry pastels a few yrs. ago. I exhibited and sold and did that for about 6, 7 years but quit due to shoulder pain. I hope to get back to it in the future since it's been close to 9 yrs. since my last painting. Busy now with other things like raising dogs, teens and scrapbooking. lol

*"Katherine also called katdog . I live in the beautiful province of British Columbia."*

Hi Katherine, fellow Canuck!  Who did you get your Hav from? I know a couple of breeders out in/near B.C.

*"Karla. I live in Carpinteria, CA, which is near Santa Barbara.
I have been married for 20 years, we have 4 kids (20, 17, almost 9, and 7). We have 3 dogs (2 German Shepherds Maggie and Jonah, and our first Havanese Gracie)...we also have 2 cats (Indy and Pouncer)."*

Hello Karla. Sounds like you have a very busy life and household! lol We're close with 3 teens, 2 Havs, 2 cats and us being married 20 yrs. last April. You got me beat with the kids and dogs though. :suspicious: Bless you! ound:

WELCOME to the Havanese Forum everyone!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## marjrc

For those of you that are new and are creative, please check out this thread:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3953

Post pictures there too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Connie Palsgreen

Very beautiful pictures....


----------



## katdog

*My Havanese comes from*

Hi Everyone,

My havanese comes from Hycrest Havanese in Alberta. We corresponded and chatted with the breeder and she brought her out to the Lower Mainland Dog Fanciers Show where we picked her up. She had kept her to show her but she developed an underbite.
The picture in my avatar isn't very good so will post a better one soon. She is much cuter now that's she's groomed.


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to our forum and congratulations on your new puppy!! How old is she now? How are things going?

I hope you enjoy the many threads in the many forums here. There is a TON of information so don't hesitate to ask for help if you can't find what you're looking for.


----------



## katdog

Our Hav, Slippers , is 6 months old and we've had her about 3 weeks. It's been a CHALLENGING start as she's a dominant female who stayed with her littermates as she was going to be shown by the breeder. The first 2 weeks she was very aggressive towards our Sheltie and Standard Poodle . She's growl and lunged at them etc etc. Even in her x pen she'd growl at us when we wouldn't let her out. We were fairly surprised as this isn't what we were told about this breed. However, both our boys are very well socialised and have been complete gentlemen with her.They are used to small dogs as we had a miniature poodle . And they lived in a 3 dog home most of their lives. So we concluded she's just very frightened and in need of socialization.

We are the Alphas in our house and she is starting to understand as she learned our routine. We do a version of NILF. Crated at night or if we are out , fed seperately from each other ,( her in her x pen ) and required to do basic commands for priviledges. We use kindness with insistance on good manners . Our sheltie is a rescue and came with severe fear issues. He is blossoming and it encourages us with her. We know any dog or especially a puppy can improve their behavior with clear guidelines and affection.

We also send all 3 to doggie daycare, the boys are in the big dog area but come in and visit in the little dog area everyday so she sees them there and is starting to know them and wag her tail. She loves the little dogs and plays happily .

She is improving and true to the breed is affectionate and playful with us .It will probably take a month or two until her true personality comes out we we love her and finds lots of joy in her antics.

It's only a matter of time before she succumbs and lets us be her family.


----------



## Ginger's person

*Hi*

Hi there. I decided to join this site after I searched for solutions to Ginger's matting problem and ended up here. I'm a pretty new dog owner (only cats previously) and appreciate the good advice I've read on this site.

Ginger came to me in May from Jomaran's Kennels in Saskatchewan at four months of age and it didn't take too long to figure out that she has some serious fear-aggression issues. She has bitten three people - anyone that has to handle her in any way other than me. She's a total sweetheart with me but she's hard to like for anyone else since she's so fearful. She's also afraid of most other dogs so I got a second puppy so she would have at least one permanent dog friend to wrestle with. Freddie is a Bichon Shih-Tzu cross and very well-adjusted.

I've had to make adjustments to accommodate Ginger's issues but I'm now needing to learn some basics about looking after her tangled locks! I think she may be too matted now so I might have to get her buzzed (after the winter) and start fresh. As it is, she has patches missing where I've trimmed out the serious tangles. I have to figure out if regular bathing would help too. She doesn't like being brushed with the pin brush so maybe I need a different kind.

Here's Ginger and Freddie ready for our walk in the snow earlier this week. You can see another one of Ginger's issues is tear staining but we just switched to raw food about a week ago so I'm hoping that will help my pretty girl show off her pretty face!


----------



## LuvCicero

Katdog....I hope Slippers is getting adjusted to your family. Hopefully she will become a sweet little Hav before long with you working with her. I also think the NILF is the way to go. 

Ginger...."no bite". I do hope you can get this issue under control. Maybe a trainer would be good to work with her. I think you can find lots of information here on the matting problem. I think the main thing is to line brush once a day when they are blowing coat.

Welcome all....and I hope you enjoy this forum and post lots of pictures.


----------



## Sheri

Welcome, Katdog and Ginger's,
I imagine that responses will be slow over this holiday, but hope your dogs settle in well and better.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## marjrc

"It's only a matter of time before she succumbs and lets us be her family." It sounds like you know exactly how to make Slippers feel safe and in a loving environment. Great job! 

Ginger's person... are you a Cdn. too? I know a couple of Havs from that Sask. kennel, though I dont' know anything much about the breeder there. Ginger is a cutie as is her sibling. Great names!  Yup, it sounds like some firm, but positive training will help nip the biting. There are always situations when she might be handled, vets, groomers, anyone really, so hopefully she will understand it's a no-no. 

Enjoy the forum! Nice to 'meet you'.


----------



## Ginger's person

Hi Marj, yup I'm Canadian. Just actually moved to Halifax after years in Calgary.

I know Ginny's got some learning to do, it's just so hard because she only gets that scared when I'm not around - I've never been present when she bit but it was in fact, the groomer, the vet assistant, and my sister-in-law. We had an expensive consultation with a behaviourist but there isn't a quick fix to her trust issues. She is only a 11 months old so I'm hoping she mellows with age. I had a strange random encounter with a woman in a traffic jam in the Rockies (cars not moving, we all got out of our vehicles) and she had a Havanese who was exactly the same in her early years but she had improved with time. Hers wasn't from the same breeder but it gave me some hope at least.

Freddie got his name because Ginger is a dancer. Fred hasn't mastered the technique yet but we're in training.


----------



## pjewel

Ginger is quite the dancer. I couldn't help but chuckle. She's such a cutie. I hope you get the biting under control soon.


----------



## imamurph




----------



## marjrc

Ginny is adorable in that avatar of yours. I consider Nova Scotia like a 2nd home to me as I used to spend many summers there as a kid. Halifax, Dartmouth, Eastern Shore.... Nice. 

Too bad the behaviorist didn't help, but it's never too late as any dog is trainable at any age. Hopefully, Ginger learns that humans aren't so bad.


----------



## katdog

Thanks for the encouragement ! Slippers is doing a little better and today the boys went with my husband and she stayed with me to visit with a friend. Well, imagine my surprise when she showed fear towards our visitor and was barking and hiding between my legs. Not so cocky when her pack wasn't here (smile) so I guess she is accepting them . She likes them to chase her around in the house so that's a form of play. They are still great with her although our sheltie has chewed the legs of a beautiful end table in the living room. First time he's ever been destructive .So he is showing some stress over her non acceptance of him. He snapped back at her when she leaped on him growling the other day I was glad he is not a complete wimp and is starting to stand up to her bullying.. But in 5 seconds it was forgotten about. 

It's only a matter of time before she gives in and starts playing for real with them.

At this stage we're letting them work it out with our supervision. I think we've made it very clear to her what the rules are and we will treat each opportunity as a teachable moment . If she pushes then it's back to the penalty box for a time out ! LOL


----------



## Cosmosmom

One thing about these little guys is that they are very smart and they want to please you so much .. 
It does take a little time please remeber there is always a period of adjustment .. Just be consistent . Say No bite and make a fist . Remember do not dangle you fingers in their face - dogs just do not like this and let people who interact with your dogs know that dogs perceive this as very bad mannners .. 
Tell your friends and visitors the same thing as soon as they approach the dogs .. Do not approach the dog head on either approach them more of from the side .. 
Groomers usually know how to approach them correctly .. at least Auntie Lois does .. 
Be persistant , be patient , be calm and most of all be a loving person but also in control -- they sense your energy . If you are fearful they can sense it .It may take a little time only because there is just so much to learn right now but they do get it .. 
This is a new home for your little one new people new enviornment new rules new dogs .. They have no clue which is the top priority such as no biting but you are teaching them 
There are lots of other threads that people have the same concern and it seems to work out .. Lots of great advice on this forum but you may have to search ..
Welcome ..


----------



## Connie Palsgreen

Hello 
Barika would also bite when she was little, but that is not in a bad sense, but a natural part of their upbringing, but it can be a bad habit. if you do not teach them that it should not. I have always made that if the bed in me so I gave them a toy or a chew bone and it was just being knows patience. hihi 
But puppies are so beautiful ....... I hope to understand in what I write - amerikansk'er little different than English.


----------



## Connie Palsgreen

bed = Bite - Gav = gives hihi..


----------



## Sheri

*English/Danish*



Connie Palsgreen said:


> bed = Bite - Gav = gives hihi..


Connie, you speak much better English than I do Danish (which is none!)

But, I don't understand this part?

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Connie Palsgreen

I had wrongly written in the text:-D "I have always made that if the* bed *in me so I *gave* them a toy or a bone Chew" I think there should be bite and gives, but are not quite sure:-D:jaw:


----------



## carohav

My introduction:

Hi, my name is Lisa and I live in NC. I am not new to Havanese, but I am new to the forum. Looks like a very friendly group here!

Anyway, I am a labor and delivery/ nursery nurse. I am married to Guy, and have 2 sons, Garrett and Kevin, and a very sweet daughter in law, Courtney (Garrett's wife). I enjoy photography (though I am an amatur), scrapbooking, gardening, and reading.

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Welcome Lisa! Hope you like it here, your doggie is so cute!


----------



## carohav

Thanks, Ann! That's Ranger, the puppy we are keeping from our current litter. I have more pictures in an album that I uploaded this morning, but I have no idea how to find it again!


----------



## carohav

See if this works: http://havaneseforum.com/album.php?albumid=93


----------



## Sheri

Welcome, Carol!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## havanesemom08

Hi, My name is Penny. I visit the Havanese Forum, but have never sent in any comments. I want to know can I order some of the Calendars without using Paypal. I dont have a Paypal account. My dog 's pic, Savannah and her pup, were chosen in the 2009 Calandar and I would love to purchase some. I live in Lyons, Oh. I have 2 havanese, 1 mastiff, 1 chihuahu, 1 shiba inu and 3 Nigerian dwarf goats. I have a husband and 2 children. Thanks for this forum I love the whole site, lots to learn from.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Hi Penny! Im going through emails of people who wanted to send checks, Ill shoot you over an email this afternoon with an address. Thanks!!!!


----------



## havanesemom08

thank you, Penny


----------



## havanesemom08

Should I send you my mail address? For your address for the Calender? I dont have your e-mail adddress, mine is [email protected] Thank you Penny P.S. I love you r web site.
Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## LynneOvington

Hi, I'm new to the forum and new to Havanese ownership. I got my little guy, Zorro, from Jan Smith of JASHavanese in October. He's one of her 3 Amigos from Lightning and Bandit. He's 7 months old today! We live in Austin, TX and _had_ always considered ourselves "big dog" people. Well, Zorro's a big dog in a little package and we're having a blast with our fun, smart little furby. I grew up near a park and brought home stray cats and dogs throughout my childhood. I didn't realize I had pet allergies until college. So far, I seem to be symptom free with Zorro. Hurray! Our nearly 14 year old golden retriever passed away the day after Christmas. He was my best buddy and we did therapy pet pal work at an Austin hospital after 9/11. It's been such a comfort to have Zorro in the house. A dog-free house is a lonely house. Well, as Forest Gump would say, "that's about all I have to say about that." . Hi everyone!


----------



## luv3havs

Welcome Lynne,
Zorro's adorable. I love his name.
Sorry to hear about your Golden. I know Zorro has helped you heal.


----------



## LynneOvington

Thanks Nan! Your Chico and Cali are adorable. Zorro says, "Hola" Chico!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Welcome Lynne, he's a cutie!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Welcome Lynne and Zorro. So glad you joined the forum, can't wait for more pictures of your little Z. That is a great name!


----------



## LynneOvington

Hi Zoey's Mom! Burr, I feel for you and the puppy potty training during a Michigan winter. I get goose bumps just thinking about it. My golden was a puppy in Massachusetts and housebroken (thank God) by the time we moved to Minnesota. I'm new to the forum and found a wonderful post by Melissa, the forum's founder that has two videos which explain how to use the forum to post pictures, start new threads and all that good stuff. Go to "Forums", "General Discussions" and then I think it's called "forum training instructions" or something similar. You just hear her voice for a minute or so, but then the visuals will appear. It's so helpful! I'm glad to hear you are a 3 year survivor of brain cancer. My friend, and nail tech, Debbie passed away last year. Her brain cancer was too advanced. She fought a good fight. I pray you continue to win yours! Here's a big (((((hug)))))). Bless you.


----------



## LynneOvington

Thanks Ann and Amy! I've enjoyed reading your posts during my months of browsing the forum within contributing. Took me a while to get up my courage to jump-in. I'm new to chat groups. A very late bloomer, I guess.:yo:


----------



## maryam187

Hi Lynne and welcome to our forum! Thank you for introducing yourself through this thread! I would love to see more pics of Zorro and hear all about his smartness. I know Pablo can be too smart at times which is scary, LOL.


----------



## Kathy Berrena

*I am*

Hi, I am Kathy Berrena from Western Massachusetts. I currently have one female Havanese, Bella, but that will be changing the end of this month. She owns the house and everyone in it. I have three sons and two horses and a 12+ year old Choc Lab named Reily. I have been enjoying this site, it is a wealth of information! Thank you all.

PS: When I figure the picture posting thing will add more pictures


----------



## pjewel

Kathy, welcome to the group. You'll have a wonderful time here learning and sharing and getting addicted like the rest of us. Tell us about what's happening later this month. Inquiring minds want to know. And by all means, as soon as you figure it out (and ask for help if you need it) let's see pictures of Bella and your chocolate lab.

Welcome!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hi Kathy! Welcome!!! We all love pics and will harass you if you don't post some soon! LOL


----------



## marjrc

Hi Kathy and Lynne! Welcome to the best Hav Forum around.  Lynne, I agree that a house w/o pets, or dogs, isn't much fun. My two are our first dogs ever and I can't even imagine no longer having one, esp. a Havanese. 

I'm looking forward to learning more about each of you and your beloved animals. Hope you enjoy your time around the forum!


----------



## LynneOvington

maryam187 said:


> Hi Lynne and welcome to our forum! Thank you for introducing yourself through this thread! I would love to see more pics of Zorro and hear all about his smartness. I know Pablo can be too smart at times which is scary, LOL.


Hi Maryam, thanks for the warm welcome. I've posted 3 albums with some pictures of Zorro (including watching PJ compete at Westminster) and Webster. I can see them when I go to "User CP" but they don't show up under the member galleries??? Can anyone help me solve this? Can you see my albums when you click on my name? :fear:


----------



## maryam187

LynneOvington said:


> Hi Maryam, thanks for the warm welcome. I've posted 3 albums with some pictures of Zorro (including watching PJ compete at Westminster) and Webster. I can see them when I go to "User CP" but they don't show up under the member galleries??? Can anyone help me solve this? Can you see my albums when you click on my name? :fear:


Lynne, I just clicked on your name and then clicked on 'view public profile', on the right there are your two albums which one can click on. I have no idea how to get them into the gallery though, sorry.

Kathy, welcome! Your Bella looks so silky and gorgeous. Leeann and Missy live close to you I believe, you can search their names under Members and pm them if you like.


----------



## Leslie

:welcome: Lynn and Zorro! :welcome: Kathy and Bella!

So glad you've both joined us!!!

So, Lynn, did Jan mention to you that you've got "relatives" here? ound: Bandit is my Tori's fur mommy, and she's also the fur mommy of Catherine's (Olliesmom) Austin :biggrin1:


----------



## LynneOvington

Hi Leslie, she probably did in one of our long discussions before Zorro, aka "Dusty Bottoms" came home to Austin, but I just couldn't keep the names and details straight. Who was Tori's sire? Zorro's sire is Jan's Lightning (with the double silvering gene.) Thanks for the warm welcome! :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy Berrena

Bella aka Kantovari Mini Nelli CHIC #52983 is having her first litter in about two weeks!


----------



## Kathy Berrena

I will look up Missy and Leeann. Trish lives close by also. Thanks


----------



## Mraymo

Welcome Kathy and Bella and Lynne and Zorro.


----------



## Leslie

LynneOvington said:


> Hi Leslie, she probably did in one of our long discussions before Zorro, aka "Dusty Bottoms" came home to Austin, but I just couldn't keep the names and details straight. Who was Tori's sire? Zorro's sire is Jan's Lightning (with the double silvering gene.) Thanks for the warm welcome! :biggrin1:


Tori's sire is CH D'Va's Prince in White Armor aka "EdDee". I was able to see him in person last year at Eukanuba. He's a beauty!


----------



## LynneOvington

Melissa Miller said:


> Im Melissa, I started this board. I kept wishing there was a board similar to others I visit for the Havs. So I just decided to make one. Worst case scenario, Ill be here talking to myself. Best case it will be a fabulous resource for info and stories about our Havs.
> 
> Im a photographer in Dallas with two Havanese, Goldie and Stogie.


Thanks to everyone for the warm welcomes! I think Melissa's goal has been met from what I've seen so far. This is a fabulous resource populated by a lot of fabulous people (and fab Havs, of course.) arty:


----------



## mimismom

Hello! I am Elizabeth. I have a wonderful husband and now Mimi, my adorable Havanese from Operation Kindness, a no-kill shelter in Dallas, TX. After weeks of looking for the perfect dog from a shelter, I saw her in the play pen walking around on her own.. she had been exactly what I was looking. I went home and researched her breed and it was perfect for me. So I returned the following day. She is about 13 months old and is sweet as can be.. Thanks for the forum as I still have so much to learn. I look forward to any meet ups in the Dallas area as I don't know of anyone else who has a Havanese in my circle of friends. 
I am currently at home after being laid off and searching for another opportunity. My hobbies include reading and yoga.


----------



## maryam187

Welcome Elizabeth! What a neat introduction full of interesting info you posted, thanks! Now if you had been on this forum a little longer, you also would have known to post MORE PICS!!! We just love hoto: around here. Mimi seems to be VERY adorable, she has the cutest face :baby:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Welcome Elizabeth and Mimi. I second Maryam's request for more pics!


----------



## Sheri

Elizabeth and Mimi, welcome! You'll find lots of info and crazy dog people here on the Forum! Glad to have you. Mimi looks very sweet!


----------



## mimismom

Thank you for the warm welcome!! wow!!! I have now posted an album with pictures hoto: !
Enjoy! :whoo:


----------



## Lunastar

I hope I am posting this in the right place. I'm new here, actually stumbled onto this site looking for information on pacreatitis. My name is Luna and I have two adorable Havanese girls, littermates who just turned two at Christmas. I look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## IneedaHav

*Thank you so much for all that I've learned already!*

Hello! My name is Danaile and I live in Nebraska. I am mommy to Pumpkin--a Lhasa Poo mix who is almost 20 months old. (She was bought at a pet store, but shhh mommy didn't know any better at that time and she choose me  how could I say no?)
I bought a house and now it's her and I, and "we've" decided it's time for a baby brother or sister. After making rounds at pet stores awhile ago, but none responding the same way Pumpkin did to me, I decided to take some quizes online about which dog breed would blend best into our family. The Havanese kept coming up so I started doing more research on this breed and came across this board. Found a breeder in Colorado, where I will be going in a month to pick up my new baby!
I have learned so many things that will (and have already) benefit Pumpkin as well--like changing the brand of food she was eating and treats she is getting. I think I have already spent the amount of the puppy in things for Pumpkin and the new puppy!
I have been reading this board and learning, and when I finally got approved today I think I was excited as I was finding I got accepted by my breeder for my new puppy!
Yay--what an exciting day 
Have a nice evening everyone!

Danaile (and Pumpkin too!)


----------



## Sheri

Wow, we're getting more new hav people! Yippee!

Welcome, Luna!!!

Welcome, Danaile!!!


----------



## Maxmom

Welcome Luna and Danaile!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Welcome to Luna and Danaile, we love pictures and want to see your doggies!!!


----------



## Renee

Danaile...
Welcome to the forum! What part of Nebraska do you live in?? There aren't many people here in Nebraska that even know what a Havanese is. We live in the central part, near Grand Island. There's another gal on the forum, Krimson, that lives near Hastings. I know there's one from Lincoln on here too. 

You will find LOTS of good information on this site. I've learned SO much here, and know I can always get help when I need it!

Post pics of your furbabies when you get a chance!


----------



## IneedaHav

Renee,
I'm just outside of Omaha, in Papillion. I never heard of a Havanese either--and have to tell/explain to everyone that I tell I'm getting a Havanese, just what the heck they are 
I know I've learned so much already from coming here and am so thankful the info! Looking forward to asking some questions myself  (You know if they haven't already been asked!)

Thanks everyone for the welcome!


----------



## Renee

IneedaHav said:


> Renee,
> I'm just outside of Omaha, in Papillion. I never heard of a Havanese either--and have to tell/explain to everyone that I tell I'm getting a Havanese, just what the heck they are
> I know I've learned so much already from coming here and am so thankful the info! Looking forward to asking some questions myself  (You know if they haven't already been asked!)
> 
> Thanks everyone for the welcome!


Small world...I have family and friends there. We're actually headed there this weekend for a birthday party. I'm originally from Gretna (when I was young).


----------



## Leslie

:welcome: Elizabeth & Mimi!

:welcome: Luna, Bella & Zoey!

:welcome: Danaile, Pumpkin and new puppy!

Glad you found us! :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R.

I'm so sorry I haven't kept up with this thread. Welcome to all of our new Hav families! You will love this community and learn so much!


----------



## LynneOvington

mimismom said:


> Hello! I am Elizabeth. I have a wonderful husband and now Mimi, my adorable Havanese from Operation Kindness, a no-kill shelter in Dallas, TX. After weeks of looking for the perfect dog from a shelter, I saw her in the play pen walking around on her own.. she had been exactly what I was looking. I went home and researched her breed and it was perfect for me. So I returned the following day. She is about 13 months old and is sweet as can be.. Thanks for the forum as I still have so much to learn. I look forward to any meet ups in the Dallas area as I don't know of anyone else who has a Havanese in my circle of friends.
> I am currently at home after being laid off and searching for another opportunity. My hobbies include reading and yoga.


Hi Elizabeth and Mimi, How wonderful that you two found each other! I live in Austin and Zorro is my first Havanese. He's filling a spot in my heart left from the recent passing of my sweet old golden retriever, Webster. He's 7 months old, and sadly for him, just back from the vet today after his neuter surgery. Poor fellow has to wear a collar also so he won't tear out his stitches. I haven't found any Havanese meet up groups in the Austin area yet. That would be great! Good luck with your new sweetie and with the job search! Best wishes to you both,


----------



## Beamer

Welcome to all the new members! I have not checked on this thread for awhile...

Ryan


----------



## mimismom

Thanks Lynn!! Best wishes for a speedy recovery!!

Leslie, I cried my eyes out reading about Shadow. 

I had never experienced and never thought of having this enormous love for dog... and am glad everyone here understands that. 

I feel truly blessed.


----------



## Veridonna

New kid on the block here, so figured an introduction would be the perfect place to start.

I'm Elizabeth (or Liz), and am a native of New Jersey, where I currently reside. I don't have any dogs in the house at the moment (just an adorable bunny named Dinky). My darling cocker, Daisy, went to the rainbow bridge a couple of years ago. She was with me for 17 years, my constant companion, and I have really missed the sort of love and companionship that only a dog can bring.

Started researching breeds to see what might best suit my specific needs (I'm disabled - though mobile - and am sole caregiver to my 81 y/o Mom, who is immobile and has late stage Alzheimer's). The Havanese caught my attention, and kept it. Everything I've learned so far leads me to believe that this particular breed would fit wonderfully into my life, and I was thrilled to find this forum. I hope nobody minds my lurking and learning as much as I can about these beautiful animals before I endeavor to bring one into the family.

Looking forward to getting to know everybody.

Elizabeth


----------



## Jérôme

Hi welcome ti the forum from France, Havanese is for me really the best choice


----------



## Lina

Hello Elizabeth and :welcome: to the forum! I see you live in New Jersey... if you want to meet a bunch of Havs in person, you should see if you can make it to one of our play dates, hosted by the wonderful Laurie. We're having our next one on April 25th and I'm sure she'd love to have you come by, I know I would. 

Here's a link to the thread so you can keep up with our plans if you do decide to come:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7600&highlight=east+coast+playdate

And here's a link to last fall's playdate... if you go towards the end pages you can find some pictures:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1570&highlight=east+coast+playdate

Havanese are a wonderful breed... I hope you decide that it's the breed for you.


----------



## LynneOvington

Hi Elizabeth, I'm glad you introduced yourself even though you don't have a Hav, yet. I also browsed this forum while searching small dog breeds and then waiting for my Havanese, Zorro, to arrive. I lost my 14 year old Golden Retriever, best buddy, the day after Christmas. It's hard to lose something you love so much and not replace it with another love. Zorro has been so important in helping me let go of Webster and move on. I also lost my 81 year old mother who was progressing into the late stage of Alzheimers (due to a fatal fall) just over a year ago. (And then my 3 year old Betta fish died just the other day -- but ENOUGH about all of that!) That ol' Circle of Life just keeps spinning around. Zorro is now 7 months old and I couldn't be happier with my new canine companion. He's not much of a lap dog (yet?) -- some Hav's are more into laptime, than others, I guess. He is great with older people though, and I think I'll use him as a therapy dog at the facility where my Mom lived for a couple of years. My housekeeper took Zorro home with her one night and said that her invalid mother had not laughed and smiled so much for years, as when Zorro was with her. He's also happy to get a lot of exercise playing fetch in the house. Havanese are great dogs to train and they love to please (and earn their reward treat!) Good luck with your search and welcome to the forum!


----------



## LynneOvington

Bonjour, Jerome! Bienvenue! It's nice to have a forum member from France.


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome Liz to this group! You will fall in love with a Hav and wished you had got this breed a long time ago. Cicero is our Sunshine at this house. Start your search and before long the right little Hav will find you! They are wonderful.


----------



## maryam187

Hello Liz and welcome to this awesome forum! I see Lina already guided you to the fun threads, here's another, more serious, thread that will give you a good start into finding the right pup: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7098 Stick around and feel free to chat without having a Hav (yet)!


----------



## marjrc

Welcome Liz! Of course you may "lurk" as much as you like. It's the best way to learn a ton of things about the Havanese, but don't be shy about posting either. We love to share pictures, as I'm sure you've already noticed, and if you could make it to a Hav play date, you will be in heaven!!!!! You will get so much advice and play time with these charming fellows. 

The dogs are pretty fun too.


----------



## seachild

*A Big Thank You.*

First I must admit I have been lurking and learning for quite a while. This last year I have gone from researching, to aquiring my first Havanese, learning, then getting two more Havanese, more learning, to training (A Lot More learning) to showing and now have my first litter of puppies. I owe so much to this forum. My dogs now have the Canine Good Citizens papers, and National and International titles. It's been a busy year. I get on the computer late at night and just pour over the forum and research my babies blood lines. I have nice dogs! I knew that, but their blood lines are nice too. I live in North Central Florida; just North of Ocala and South of Gainesville. I am a first grade teacher and have taught for 28 years. This was my first experience with first grade (God love 'em) they almost killed me and my Havanese were my saving grace. I'm used to 2nd and 3rd grade and there IS a big difference. When I get a chance I love to photograph my dogs, rodeos, my children in my class and other nature shots. I've gotten a little rusty as teaching this year has really taken most of my time. I used to have horses (my daughter took after me and did High School Rodeo barrels, poles and goat tying). But, after she finished cold turkey I decided horses were not for me anymore (I don't heal as fast as I used to!). Well, that 's enough for now. Just stumbled across this thread and wanted to be a more involved part. I'll try to get some pictures up soon. Again, thanks for everyones' help.


----------



## JASHavanese

LynneOvington said:


> . I also lost my 81 year old mother who was progressing into the late stage of Alzheimers (due to a fatal fall) just over a year ago. (And then my 3 year old Betta fish died just the other day -- but ENOUGH about all of that!) That ol' Circle of Life just keeps spinning around. Zorro is now 7 months old and I couldn't be happier with my new canine companion. He's not much of a lap dog (yet?) -- some Hav's are more into laptime, than others, I guess. !


This is an old post and I'm just seeing it. My gosh Lynne, it's been that long since you lost your Mom? Time goes by so fast.....and since it takes me so long to get to posts Zorro is a year old now! Now that he's 'grown' has he turned more into a lap dog? His mom never was one for lots of lap time either but she likes to be close


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to the forum, seachild! It does sound like you had a busy year. So, you now have 3 Havs and a litter? If you ever have time, you'll have to post something in the 'puppy area' about the little guys. Where do you find the time for all this? lol 

It's great that you found so much useful information here and I hope to learn more about you and your Hav crew.


----------



## KellyA

Hello, I have been reading for a few weeks. I began looking for a Havanese over 6 months ago. Our little pup will join our busy family on Aug 9th (we also have 4 kids). I have gained TONS of info by reading here as well as lots of books on puppy care/training. I have never owned a dog before and am looking forward to the joys of owning a dog. It sounds like lots of work but great rewards. I don't work out side of the home so I will have lots of time to devote to this new pup. We live in California. Thanks for all the great info I have gained so far. I know you like pictures and will be happy to share once puppy arrives....

KellyA


----------



## trueblue

Welcome, Kelly! Can't wait to see pictures of your new pup. Owning a dog definitely takes hard work and commitment, especially in the puppy stages, but is so rewarding that it makes all the effort well worth it 

I would strongly suggest searching the threads that address getting ready for puppy. There are some supplies that are essential, and you only have a few weeks left! How exciting is that??


----------



## mintchip

KellyA said:


> Hello, I have been reading for a few weeks. I began looking for a Havanese over 6 months ago. Our little pup will join our busy family on Aug 9th (we also have 4 kids). I have gained TONS of info by reading here as well as lots of books on puppy care/training. I have never owned a dog before and am looking forward to the joys of owning a dog. It sounds like lots of work but great rewards. I don't work out side of the home so I will have lots of time to devote to this new pup. We live in California. Thanks for all the great info I have gained so far. I know you like pictures and will be happy to share once puppy arrives....
> 
> KellyA


Welcome Kelly
Hope you are in the Northern California area--we have some great havanese play dates


----------



## KellyA

Thanks for the welcome. I have been reading and researching for a long time, we are getting 'ready' for pup (except a name!). I have a crate, 2 ex pens (inside and out), food (spot's stew what breeder recommended) bowls, toys, grooming items (including the pricey CC pin brush!), leash, collars, bitter apple spray, Nature's Miracle spray for odor control. We put in a fence in the backyard (but we have hawks so puppy will not be outside alone). Kids and I have been reading books on puppy care/training-we are as ready as can be. Just need our little bundle of energy. We met the puppies once 4 girls and 1 boy. I 'think' we are getting the boy, the breeder breeds for show and since we just want a pet-we will get what the show people don't choose. Apparently all the pups are great but the boys legs may not be quite as straight as they could be and that may make him not suitable for the show ring. We really don't have a preference, all her pups were adorable and healthy. We have a vet and our first apt is Aug 10 (the day after puppy comes home). Puppy will already have a microchip implanted. I also have a recommendation for a dog trainer.

I'll keep reading, especially the puppy forum as I know I still have lots to learn.

We are in SoCal, bummer as I would love to socialize puppy with other Hav owners.

THanks for the welcome and the great informative site.

KellyA


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome Kelly. There is a thread in the health area about crooked legs you may want to check out. I've learned so much here. I didn't find this site until my girls were about two. Wish I would have known about it when they were pups. 
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1891


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hi Kelly, you must be so excited! Please start a new thread to introduce yourself again and your puppy so it will be easy to find. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## TAPAJ

Hello, everyone. This is my first post, although I have been reading the information on the site for a little while. I got an older puppy several months ago, and he's already turning one! Getting an older pup meant that I had to get up to speed F-A-S-T, and this site has been a great help. Looking forward to reading and posting more!

Tracy


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hi Tracy! Welcome to the forum. We'd love to see photos of your puppy and hear all about him/her. Please start a new thread introducing yourself and your pup. With photos!!!
:welcome:


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Hi Tracy,

Welcome to you and your pup!

Holly & Murphy


----------



## Leslie

KellyA said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I have been reading and researching for a long time, we are getting 'ready' for pup (except a name!). I have a crate, 2 ex pens (inside and out), food (spot's stew what breeder recommended) bowls, toys, grooming items (including the pricey CC pin brush!), leash, collars, bitter apple spray, Nature's Miracle spray for odor control. We put in a fence in the backyard (but we have hawks so puppy will not be outside alone). Kids and I have been reading books on puppy care/training-we are as ready as can be. Just need our little bundle of energy. We met the puppies once 4 girls and 1 boy. I 'think' we are getting the boy, the breeder breeds for show and since we just want a pet-we will get what the show people don't choose. Apparently all the pups are great but the boys legs may not be quite as straight as they could be and that may make him not suitable for the show ring. We really don't have a preference, all her pups were adorable and healthy. We have a vet and our first apt is Aug 10 (the day after puppy comes home). Puppy will already have a microchip implanted. I also have a recommendation for a dog trainer.
> 
> I'll keep reading, especially the puppy forum as I know I still have lots to learn.
> 
> *We are in SoCal, bummer as I would love to socialize puppy with other Hav owners.*
> 
> THanks for the welcome and the great informative site.
> 
> KellyA


Where in SoCal? There are quite a few of us here. I'm in the LA area.


----------



## BeverlyA

Hi Kelly and Tracy, 

Welcome to the Forum! It's a wonderful place and just jammed with great information and terrific people!

Don't be afraid to ask questions and please post pictures!

Beverly


----------



## Beamer

Kelly and Tracy,

Welcome to the forum!!

Ryan


----------



## Lunastar

HI Tracy. Would love to see pics of your pup. Welcome.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

*RE: Hi from Vicki and Babaloo from Bayside New York*

I have been stalking this forum for a few months and have learned quite alot. I have also been trying to find the exact right spot to introduce us.

After two years of looking for just the right pup we found him. My husband and I were very leary of picking out a pup from the Internet and then having the pup shipped to the Tri State Area (New York). We intensely dislike pet stores that have a gazillion pups. And there a very few, if any Havanese breeders in the New York City area that returned my phone calls. An old friend tracked me down on Facebook and we met for dinner, she knew of a breeder in upstate NY. On Easter Sunday, we took the three hour drive up and there he was, just waiting for us. He was 3 months old, weighed 5 pounds and was black and white. We turned around and made the three hour journey home. He was great on the car ride home.

Babaloo is the most wonderful dog I have have ever owned. Besides being absolutely adorable and wonderful with my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter Amelia, he is so so smart. We weren't able to take him out at first becuase he needed to get all of his shots. We walked him in Amelia's stroller on the Boardwalk in Atlantic Beach.(Avatar). But when he finally did go out to use the outside as his bathroom, it took about 3 days and he never again went on paper(unless its a monsoon outside) again.

I look forward to gaining more knowledge from all of you and sharing my experiences.

Vicki


----------



## seachild

What a beauty! I, too, lurked and read and learned for many months before "joining in" and I can tell you everyone is SO nice. It is very informative and friendly. I know you will enjoy your new love.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

*RE: Thanks*

Thanks for the welcome. We are loving every minute with him. He is very very funny.

Vicki


----------



## Patti McNeil

Vicki~
He is so cute! More pics, please!


----------



## Sheri

Welcome! Looking forward to more photos of Babaloo!


----------



## irnfit

Welcome, Vicki and Babaloo. He is precious. Glad to have another NY'er on the forum. I'm from Long Island, only about 20 mins from Bayside. I have a good friend who lives in Bayside, too.


----------



## TAPAJ

*Hi from Tracy & Chaucer in San Francisco*

Thank you all for the welcome!!!

We got our boy as an older puppy, and we then went through a fast-forward crash course of puppy socials (for which he was technically too old, but for which we were granted special dispensation to attend due to his small stature and sweet nature), puppy classes (Levels I and II), mega-socialization among many neighborhood dogs and people, and multitudinous forms of discovery (e.g. of the best doggie-friendly parks, pet supply shops, restaurants, weekend getaways, etc., etc., etc.), including a little lurking on this site learning how things worked. ;-) Now begins the quest to find the perfect Agility school and figuring out how to begin Obedience Trials. (Any advice on these points would be welcomed with open arms!)


----------



## Leslie

Welcome Tracy & Chaucer! What an adorable little guy Chaucer is. And how fortunate for you to live in the bay area. There are some wonderful Forum members in the area and they have some great playdates up there. Happy to have you here!


----------



## BeverlyA

That is one cute puppy!!!
Leslie, did Amanda do any agility when she was living in Cali? I bet she might be able to recommend someone!

Happy to have you all here with us!:tea:

Beverly


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Hi All,

Thanks for all the warm welcome wishes. And a welcome to Tracey and Chaucer.

Trying to figure out how to load some pictures of Babaloo?

Vicki


----------



## TAPAJ

Thank you everyone for the welcome wishes! We are so glad to be a part of the forum!

Vicki--it took me a while (OK...I'll admit it...a long while) to figure out the photo thing, too. When you go to post a reply, click "Go Advanced" and scroll down a little. There's an "attach files" function under "Additional Options".

Looking forward to seeing more of Babaloo!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Douglaston, I grew up in Hollis Hills. I went to VAn Buren High School a very very long time ago. I am going to give this a whirl and try to post a picture with this of the Babaloo.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

*re: guess I can't find the advanced thingy*

trying to find where to find the advanced buttons for pictures. I think that I found it but I am keep getting Load error. I wonder if the size is the problem.

Thanks for your help.

Vicki


----------



## Sheri

Amelia,
To insert a picture I have to go to the home page of the Forum first, click on the upper right link to "Size Photos" (I think it says,) then follow the directions to resize the photo I want. When it is done I "download" it, minimize it on my screen, go back to the Forum thread I want to add to, start a post, go to advanced. About halfway down the page is a box that says something like "insert photo manager", click on that, drag the photo I had minimized to one of the "add photo" lines, click download. And then, finally, the photo is attached. It is quite cumbersome, and sometimes I have trouble getting the photo to go where is should and have to try it several times.

However, I am not computer savvy, and maybe someone else can do this an easier way. It is quite difficult for me. Good luck!


----------



## Mraymo

I open my picture in Paint (in the accessories menu). I select Image then resize/skew then I reduce the horizontal and vertical to 25% (my pictures are pretty large because my camera is a 12 megapixel) then I save the new picture under a different name on my desktop (so I know where to find it). I choose go advanced and select manage attachments, I upload from my computer and browse to find the picture. It's not so hard once you do it a couple of times. Good luck.


----------



## Lorieann

Hi I'm Lorie Mia's Mom. I have been reading the Forum since June, trying to learn all I can about my new puppy. She just turned 4 months old today. I am new to the breed but fell in love with one I met by chance at our local plant nursery, while shopping for flowers, long story. I have only had Golden Retrievers so this is all very new, having a small dog. Our Golden Cooper (5 years old) loves her and Mia loves Cooper. It's been a bit crazy around here, since it's been awhile since we had a puppy. She is very smart and so funny, we really enjoy her.

I'm from Washington state near Tacoma if there are any others on the Forum from my area.

I'm not sure if I'm doing this posting right or not? Hope it's right!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Thank you for the explanation of how to get Babaloo's picture up on this forum. AmeliasBabaloo is my name for this forum and the AKC name of my Babaloo. Amelia is my beaut1ful grandaughter . 


Vicki


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome Lorie and Mia! Havs have alot of personality traits in similar with goldens. One of the reasons I choose havs when looking for a furbaby. I just can't do big dogs anymore so these little wonders are just perfect.


----------



## BeverlyA

Welcome everyone!

It's so great seeing new members!
Lorieann, unfortunately I'm not familiar with the state, but there are quite a few members from WA state, I'm sure you will meet some in no time!

Beverly


----------



## Lorieann

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the welcome! It will be so nice to have a place to learn and have questions answered.

By the way Beverly, I know Nebraska! At least the southwest corner pretty well. I was born in Marysville, KS as was my mom and her siblings. My Dad is from the St. Joe, Mo area and I have quite a few relatives in the Ne, KS, and Mo area also Iowa..


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to Vicki and Tracy and to Lorieann! What beautiful Havs you've got. I love the pics of Chaucer. 

Sounds like you are enjoying your babies (older ones are still our 'babies'  ) I am really missing my two boys, Ricky and Sammy, as they are at the boarders' still, due to us having been on vacation with family. I'm picking them up later today, after 11 days' absence. Can't wait! 

I hope you enjoy the forum and find all kinds of answers to any questions you may have. Pls. dont' hesitate to give anyone a shout should you need help.


----------



## BeverlyA

Lorieann, if you ever get around Lincoln while visiting relatives, we'll have our own play date! :tea:

Beverly


----------



## Lorieann

Thanks for the invite! We'll have to do that if I make it back there one of these days. My Aunt and Uncle and one of their daughters and family live in Aurora. One of their other daughters and family live in Essex, IA. The last time I was back there, gee maybe 5 or 6 years? I flew into Lincoln, I was amazed at how small the airport was, but it was very nice to me, no getting lost in that airport! It was my first visit back since I was in 8th grade. We moved from KS when I was about 3 or 4. So it was nice seeing things from an adults view. All my memories are from my childhood. My Grandparents farm is near Home City, KS, boy did it seem BIG when I was a kid,LOL! It is just like a block long maybe? It was a great visit.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

*RE: Babaloo*

Hi,

I finally got it thru my very thick head how to do this. The resizing was the trick. I didn't realize my camera was set on such big photos.

Enjoy the day.

Vicki


----------



## Kathie

What a handsome boy - I love his coloring!


----------



## Lunastar

What a sweetie.


----------



## marjrc

Vicki, Babaloo is so sweet!


----------



## TAPAJ

Vicki -- I love Babaloo's eyebrows! He's so cute!!!

Marj -- Thank you for the welcome. I agree...they never stop being our babies. :wink:


----------



## onemoreokie

*New Pup*

We've only had Chloe about a week now. She is only 9 weeks old and a real handfull as you can well imagine. Got our first wash and cut this morning.










The cleanliness didn't last though. At lunch she thought it was time for a roll around the wet lawn.


----------



## jmortenson

Chloe is adorable! I love the silver and black! I can't wait to see her coloring when she is older.


----------



## Kathie

What a gorgeous girl with such beautiful coloring. I love her name, too, since that is what I was going to name my next dog but when we got Abby at eight months old, we decided to keep the name she had gotten so used to.

BTW, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## onemoreokie

Thanks for doggie compliments!
I'm so appreciative of all the forum members who contribute so much great info for me the novice dog owner.


----------



## Lunastar

Chloe is so cute.


----------



## marjrc

Any new members care to introduce themselves here? Welcome all !!

View attachment 24835


----------



## LochTess

Hi,

My name is Tess and I'm owned by Ricky. 
I have MHS but Ricky likes being a very 
spoiled only child....

This is such a fun forum and we look forward 
to meeting other Havanese lovers!!


----------



## Mraymo

Welcome Tess and Ricky. I love the avatar picture, nice glasses.


----------



## bethanay66

*The Marcums in Alaska*

Hi, I joined last fall, then could never log back in and could never figure out why. I eventually discovered it was because I spelled my name wrong in my user name! 

Anyway, I'm Bethany Marcum, and my husband and I share our lives with the M&Ms, Mickey and Madison (Maddy). They are now one year old, not siblings; Mickey is from Alaska and Maddy is from Ohio.

We live in Anchorage Alaska, and these are our first Havs. We had a beautiful shih-tzu before who passed away from a brain tumor last summer. We are loving life with our M&Ms!

I will try to post some photos later this week. Looks they will all have to be compressed first.

I am sure loving this community that I have found.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Welcome Bethany and Tess! Great avatar photos, these are the cutest little dogs!


----------



## KSC

Hi everyone - my name is Sylvia - my husband and two kids and I have had Kipling for 7 weeks now. I'm learning so much being here with all of you!


----------



## Ruby's Mom

Hi everyone - I introduced my puppy, Ruby, the other day, but not myself. My name is Allison and I'm a first time dog owner living in Texas. The "search" function on the forum has already been invaluable - I look forward to all of your expert advice!


----------



## Mraymo

Welcome Bethany, Maddie & Mickey, Sylvia & Kipling and Allison & Ruby.


----------



## marjrc

Welcome everyone! Bethany, Maddie & Mickey, Sylvia & Kipling and Allison & Ruby and Tess and Ricky - I have a Ricky, too.  I am enjoying your pictures and hope you find what you are looking for in the forum. Pls. don't hesitate to ask if you have questions!


----------



## LochTess

Thank you Marianne, Ann & Marj for the warm welcome!!

You all have adorable furbabies!!


----------



## KSC

Such a warm welcome - thank you!


----------



## scoobydoo

*New member*

Hi I am the proud owner of Scooby-Doo who is almost 6 months. I am so excited to have found this site and have enjoyed reading many threads.

So hi there  everyone.


----------



## Kathie

Welcome to the forum! Scooby Doo looks adorable!


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome, Scooby doo is adorable.


----------



## scoobydoo

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## Beamer

Welcome to the forum, Scooby!

Ryan


----------



## irnfit

Hi and welcome to the forum. Scooby is adorable. Tell us more about you anf Scooby.


----------



## Leslie

My goodness! It's been a long time since I looked at this thread. :welcome: to all those who've joined us recently! This is one AWESOME place for all things Havanese!


----------



## lfung5

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## milomyguy

Well I am new here. and I have a lovely little rescued havanese. He is around 3 1/2 yrs. and he has some serious issues but I love him. I have a cattle dog and a three year old DD as well. I am engaged to be married and right now I just work part time caring for other people's kids with my own! Ah, the charmed life!


----------



## scoobydoo

My name is Jo and I have 3 kids and a dh. Moved to Canada from uk about 4 years ago. I had promised myself a puppy for my next Milestone birthday (next month yikes) So after researching on the internet I discovered Havanese. I made an appointment to visit a breeder to meet her Havs. Scooby had been held for another owner with his brother but they decided to only take one due to family commitments. So we fell in love with him and we took him home  
He was and still is pretty wilful :wink: but somehow he melts all our hearts. My 4 year old daughter and Scooby are partners in crime and are never apart. Scooby loves loves loves kids. At school he loves all the little ones paying him attention.
Anyway, so glad I found this site and thankyou everyone for you warm welcomes x


----------



## marjrc

Jo and Scooby dooby doo, welcome to the forum!  It sounds like there is never a dull moment in your household. Gotta love it! What part of England were you living in before you moved here? Are you British, always lived there? 

Milomyguy, we've "met" already, but welcome (officially!)


----------



## scoobydoo

Hi Marj,

Yep never a dull (or quiet) moment here lol. We were from Milton Keynes which is about an hour out of London. Yes we are British but plan to become Canadian pretty soon. So have you always lived in Canada?

Jo and Scooby


----------



## Nanny

Hello my name is Karen Vanderwerf from Kenton, Oh I work full time for the City, Supervisor of Water Dept. I have a 4 yr old and 9 month old Hav's. I joined here when I rescued Phoebe from a horrible breeder. Then a few months later we got Benji to help Phoebe with many issues things are going very well. It helps that my husband is retired so he helps out a lot with the dogs. Hobbies are...photography just started that and spending time with my precious grandchildren ages 12,7,1. That is why I go by Nanny. Just to add that Phoebe the blonde Hav never seen the light of day until we got her she was three..was kept in a kennel the whole time I guess she had an overbite and could not be sold..we love her.


----------



## Maggiesmom

Hi everyone,
My name is Jessica and we rescued a Havanese/Shih tzu mix puppy, named Maggie, about 3 weeks ago. I live in upstate NY, have two beautiful daughters, age 7 &12, and a wonderful husband. I am a special education teacher but was laid off this summer so now I am unemployed, yet have alot of time now to devote to Maggie! This seems like a wonderful forum!


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome Karen and Jessica. You have found a wonderful place for all things hav! Bless you both for rescuing.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Hi! My name is Sally and I found your forum a few weeks ago when I started reading up on all things Havanese! I adopted/rescued a 2 year old dog named Murray a few weeks ago. According to his most recent 'owner' he is a havanese/bichon frise cross and our vet concurs with this.

He is AMAZING! My husband and I are absolutely besotted with this little love sponge. After 2 short weeks, we cannot imagine life without him.

We are middle aged and my hubby works from home and is always here as he has some health problems that keep him from driving. I'm a floral designer and our kids are all grown & gone, we have two lovely granddaughters, 6 y and 14 m. We live in the Ozarks of Northwestern Arkansas.

I'm already plotting and hoping to get a Havanese puppy one of these days after discovering this delightful breed through Murray. We also have a Jack Russell/Fox terrier mix that was also a rescue. She is our little ADD dog, but Murray seems to be exerting a wee bit of a calming influence on her as well. She is about 18 months old. We also have a couple of spoilt rotten inside cats and a few too many outside/barn cats.

Sally~


----------



## marjrc

Welcome again, Sally ! I just read your post in another thread. Murray sounds like a wonderful addition to your family! How nice.  You are already busy with other pets, I see. Isn't it great? 

I'm Marj, with 2 cats and 2 Havs, Ricky and Sammy, who are two weeks apart. We got Sammy at 7.5 months because we just had to get another Hav. We haven't regretted one moment since.  

I can't wait to read more about you, your family and your lovely Murray as well as his fursiblings. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Thank you for the warm welcome, Marj...I've been rambling on over in my other post....I can certainly see why these dogs are so addictive! Believe me, we are plotting & scheming on another one...


----------



## LuckyOne

Hi my name is Trudy and I'm from Grand Rapids, Ohio. I just joined the forum last month and have enjoyed a wealth of information gleaned from this group. I am in love with this breed! Watson and Einstein came into our lives in July and life will never be the same! They are about to turn 6 months old and go in for castration this week. I am so nervous! Please wish them luck!


----------



## HavaOreo

I am new here. We have a 15 month old Havanese that we got as a puppy. He is our first dog. My son is 10.5 years old and begged for a dog. My husband is not a dog person so it took some time for him to agree. My friend and neighbor is a Vet and he told us about the breed. Once I started doing research on the breed I was sold. Oreo is Sean's dog but my shadow. He loves to play chase and go to the dog park. I have met some really nice people at the dog park. I usually take Oreo to the park after Sean leaves for school. My husband works from home and is in love with our little fur baby. We live in Roseville CA just outside of Sacramento. We got our puppy from Amore Havanese. 

I have a question about pictures. Alot of my pictures are of both Sean and Oreo but I have not seen any pictures of kids on the site. I dont want to break any rules.


----------



## LuckyOne

HavaOreo said:


> I am new here. We have a 15 month old Havanese that we got as a puppy. He is our first dog. My son is 10.5 years old and begged for a dog. My husband is not a dog person so it took some time for him to agree. My friend and neighbor is a Vet and he told us about the breed. Once I started doing research on the breed I was sold. Oreo is Sean's dog but my shadow. He loves to play chase and go to the dog park. I have met some really nice people at the dog park. I usually take Oreo to the park after Sean leaves for school. My husband works from home and is in love with our little fur baby. We live in Roseville CA just outside of Sacramento. We got our puppy from Amore Havanese.
> 
> I have a question about pictures. Alot of my pictures are of both Sean and Oreo but I have not seen any pictures of kids on the site. I dont want to break any rules.


I am really new here too but I don't think there is a rule about not posting pics of your kids. lol I have kids too but the youngest is 15 and I spend the most time with my two boys so I take lots of pics of them. Please post lots of pics even with the kids!


----------



## good buddy

HavaOreo said:


> I have a question about pictures. Alot of my pictures are of both Sean and Oreo but I have not seen any pictures of kids on the site. I dont want to break any rules.


No rule against posting pics of your children at all. We would love to see your family and Oreo. Welcome! I think people are just cautious in general when it comes to posting pics of their kids on-line but if you look around you'll find them here. This is a very nice group of people.


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome Sally, Trudy and Oreo's mom. You will love this forum.


----------



## BeverlyA

Welcome welcome to all the new members and new furballs!

You won't find a nicer bunch anywhere, let alone online!

There is a treasure trove of information here and no matter what it is, we are going to want to see pictures of it!

Beverly


----------



## namo12

*New to site*

Hello everyone!
I am soooo glad to have found this site. I am in GA with my hubby and our Havanese "NC". She is definitely my best friend and companion. It is wonderful reading the posts and viewing all of the pics. I haven't met any Havanese owners in my area yet. We have been here a year since moving from Germany. NC will be two years old in April 2010.

The pics are from her first vet appointment (our first meeting) to more recent times. NC was given to me by a friend and I have always known that she was (is) a blessing!
I hope to someday be able to bless others in the same way and also see NC work as a "therapy dog". 
I look forward to learning more about the site and enjoying future chats!
Peace!
Natalie
eep:


----------



## namo12

Sorry! Don't know how to make the pics smaller. :redface:


----------



## Lunastar

She is adorable!


----------



## namo12

Thanks! Your Babies are beautiful also.....I love all of the pics of "The Havs" .... it makes me fall in love with Havanese all over again!


----------



## marjrc

Welcome Natalie and NC as well as to Havaoreo!  Your pics are not too big at all Natalie, so no worries. You both have adorable looking Havs! As to pictures of kids/family, there are no rules against them at all so feel free to post some. There's the "Fun Photo Assignment" forum or the "Puppy Area" , depending on what you want to post. There's also the "Fun Videos" section for those wanting to post clips of their dogs.

Natalie, what does the name "NC" mean, if anything?


----------



## TheVintageVamp

awww, another little cutie patootie to join the rest of the Georgia HAV gang! Welcome Natalie & NC.


----------



## Legleg

*Introduction*

Hi my name is Lori. I live in Louisiana...animal lover since birth.
I started reading about Havanese about three years ago, when searching for a breed suitable for me. I raised a fine Boxer to 13 1/2 years old...so I like smart dogs. My beloved Boxer died a few months ago...so I put all of my reading and studying about Havanese to work and found my Gracie Belle. She is 20 weeks old now. We start obedience classes tonight. House training is going well. I installed a bell low at the back door that she rings when she wants to go outside. My husband and I are well trained with that bell! We jump up every time! She does bite when she plays and she is not coming when I call her while outside...so actually, I am going to get training!
I've learned a lot here and am still learning. Gracie is a joy and we love her so much. Thank you for having me.


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome to all the new furbabies and their masters! Havs are so amazing. I hope you enjoy the forum and all the info and fun you will have here. Now pull up a chair...you are becoming addicted to Hav pictures...lol


----------



## Leslie

:welcome: new members and furkids! Love the hoto: These little guys are so wonderful. There is a ton of info here and if you don't find what you're looking for, feel free to ask


----------



## Beamer

Welcome to all new forum members! Glad to have you all here!

Ryan


----------



## marjrc

Oh Lori, welcome to you and your cutie patootie!! Wow, she's adorable! I'm looking forward to more pictures and reading more about you. Welcome aboard.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

wow, look at this...another little southern belle....she is so cute, Lori! Welcome to you and Gracie Belle.


----------



## Legleg

Thank you for such gracious welcomes!
We had our first obedience training class last night and I loved the trainer. Very knowlegable and we accomplished a lot in one short class. Of course, I think I'm learning more here than there! Have a great weekend. It's cold and rainy down here in Louisiana, so the weekend is about my dog, my husband, a log on the fire and gumbo on the stove.


----------



## namo12

*Thanks for the welcomes!*

Thanks so much for welcoming NC and me..... LOL

NC stands for Natalie's Choice. Her full name is NC NJCE (pronounced Nice).
Not Just Cute Either

Military has me hooked on acronyms....SMILE


----------



## Karvil's Havanese

Hi!
My name is Carmen and I am havanese addicted.
Four years ago Sara was my single havanese .....now, I have 4 havanese.
I read your posts from last year and I like to visit you weekly.

They are my kids:

Jessy, my boy









Maya, my sweet love....









Tessie, the singer girl....









Sara, my first hava love...









P.S. Sorry for language mistakes.I am not english speaker .


----------



## LuvCicero

Carmen, welcome to the group! Your kids are all beautiful. That is a lot of grooming. :clap2: I hope you visit often and post lots of pictures.


----------



## Beamer

Welcome tot he Forum, Carmen! I'm assuming you are Romanian? Your 4 havs are to cute!

Ryan


----------



## trueblue

Legleg said:


> Thank you for such gracious welcomes!
> We had our first obedience training class last night and I loved the trainer. Very knowlegable and we accomplished a lot in one short class. Of course, I think I'm learning more here than there! Have a great weekend. It's cold and rainy down here in Louisiana, so the weekend is about my dog, my husband, a log on the fire and gumbo on the stove.


Where in La are you? Looks like we may have enough Louisiana forum members for a playdate!


----------



## Sheri

Wlecome, Carmen! Your dogs are beautiful, and you english is superb! Where do you live?


----------



## dbeech

Welcome Carmen, gorgeous dogs! I enjoyed visiting your website.


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome Carmen, Your babies are just beautiful


----------



## BeverlyA

Welcome Carmen! 
We have a number of members whose first language isn't English so don't let that stop you from joining in!

Your pups are adorable! Thanks for posting the link to Dogs 101 on your website, I hadn't been able to catch it on TV yet.

Beverly


----------



## Karvil's Havanese

Wow, what surprise! Thanks to everybody for this welcome!

Someone asked me , where I live. I am living in Constanta,Romania(to the Black Sea) and here, havanese is a rare breed.There are registered only 7 dogs with pedigree in all country and 3 are in my house.When I saw at WorldDogShow Bratislava 78 havanese ,I realise that I am in paradise.A lot of havanese near me, all very beautifull.
What can I say? I know, I suffer of MHS but I am happy with this syndrome.

So, in my country, when you make a visit to someone, take a small present.So I am here in visit and I have a small present for you:

WorldDogShow 2009 Bratislava - Havanese Male Intermediate






WorldDogShow 2009 Bratislava- Havanese Female Junior






Sorry for movies quality, but are made by non- profesional(me or my husband)

Enjoy!


----------



## lcy_pt

I haven't visited this thread for a while. Look at all the new members! :welcome:

Wonderful to see pics of all the new furbabies. And you can never, ever, ever post too many pics  

Carmen....thank you for sharing a little present with us...love the videos!


----------



## Sheri

Thank you for the videos. It is always so fun to watch Havs moving. Aren't they all gorgeous!


----------



## marjrc

Carmen, welcome to the Havanese Forum! Thank you for the fun videos and the lovely pics of your Havs. They are beautiful ! I really enjoyed browsing your site. I love all the pictures you have there. I hope you enjoy your time with us here.


----------



## Siren

*Hi from Norway*

I'm the happy owner of two havanese girls and I also take care of my brother's (from my first litter) when he's at work. The breed is fairly small here still, but more and more people are discovering this fantastic breed. I started a havanese forum in Norway a few years ago and have more or less 100 members, which is quite many considering the size of the breed :dance:
I haven't been here as much as planned, but will hopefull have more time on my hand this year to really spend some time here reading


----------



## imamurph

Carmen,

Your kids are all very beautiful!








Thank You for sharing the videos...it was a very nice gift!


----------



## imamurph

Siren..


----------



## lfung5

Welcome! Your dogs are beauties!!


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome your babies are gorgeous


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Thank you so much for your present. It was wonderful. They are just gorgeous.

Vicki and BAbaloo


----------



## JeanMarie

Oh my...I haven't visited this particular link in ages!
What beautiful Havs...we hav!!


----------



## solsken

*Crazy for our new little Hav, Griffin*

My name is Jennifer and I live in Maine. Our little cream Hav boy arrived the night before Thanksgiving. I work in a school and he has been coming to school 3 days a week working with the kids and bringing joy and stress relief to the staff. I am hoping to train him to be a therapy dog. He has settled in beautifully and our 3 kids are just as nuts over him as I am.

I have had spaniels for years (cockers and springers) and planned on getting into King Charles Spaniels for our next dog. But somehow I found the Havanese and decided to try one out. Griffin's best doggie pal at our farm is our 115 lb Great Pyrennees rescue who was a puppy mill mom. She is amazingly gentle and loving with this tiny 7.5 lb four month old pup and they play together for hours. It is precious.

Well, I am off to read how to keep the nose hairs down on my little guys face, as I can't see his darling eyes and I am thinking he must be frustrated not being able to see clearly. :dance:


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome. Please post pictures of your little darling and gentle giant.


----------



## marjrc

Hi Jennifer and welcome to the Hav Forum! How sweet to imagine Griffin playing so well with your big Pyrenees. I'd love to see that! 

Oh yes, those darn hairs that just won't go down until forever it seems! Takes time, but if you can stand them for a while longer and avoid clipping them, you won't regret it. They really do fall alongside the muzzle eventually. lol 

I'm looking forward to hearing more about you, your farm, Griffin and your other furbabies.  Where in Maine do you live? I'd love to retire there some day.


----------



## solsken

Hi and thanks for the welcome!

We have 2 rescued great pyrs, our last cocker (a black and white parti senior) and now Griffin, our cream Hav baby.

Our farm has horses, goats and chickens. Sadly, little Griffin has already found the manure pile. :rant:

Here's a shot of Griffin, with Echo, a puppy mill mama who clearly understands how to be gentle (and firm) with pups.


----------



## Lunastar

What a beautiful picture. They are both gorgeous.


----------



## marjrc

_"Last edited by solsken; Today at 09:53 AM. Reason: Edited to add that we live near Augusta in the lakes region, Marji. We LOVE quebec."_

Jennifer, it sounds like Griffin fits right in. Too bad about that manure pile though! LOL


----------



## VicandRocky

*Newbie*

Hello all!

My name is Victoria and my Hav's name is Rocky. We are from Nova Scotia Canada. Rocky is 8.5 months old and is the light of our life. We love his personality and we can tell he loves us back x 10. I am a new dog owner and am so happy that my first dog was a Hav!!!

I'm so happy to have found this site and know that I'll be finding tons of great information and will be making some friends along the way too!

Victoria


----------



## Oaks_Mom

I live in Ontario Canada. I am not new to the forum as I have posted a few questions on the forum before. I have an 18 month old Havanese named Oakley and I am picking up my new pup tomorrow "Bandit"- can't wait. I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve. I am married and I have a 10 year old daughter and an 8 year old son. Oakley is my velcro dog - she goes everywhere I go.


----------



## Kathie

Welcome, Moe & Victoria! You will enjoy the forum with all it's neat info and great support group. We need pictures!


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to more Canadian Havanese owners! Yaaaayy!! 

Victoria, your avatar of Rocky is adorable! Where did you get him from? We have a couple of other members from N.S. 

So Oakley is getting a brother? How very exciting!


----------



## Lunastar

Hi Moe! Welcome Victoria! Havs are the greatest. You will find so much information here and great great people.


----------



## Oaks_Mom

Oakley's new brother arrived today - very exciting. He is just a little guy at 5.5 pounds - 3 months old. I hate to jinx it but so far to good. He is asleep in his crate right now. That is big for us as Oakley never slept in her crate - wait she slept the first night and cried so much, we let her out - HUGH mistake. Anyways all is well now. I think Oakley's nose is a little out of joint. She doesn't know what to make of him. He however, seems to love her and follows her everywhere - very funny.


----------



## Oaks_Mom

*pictures*

I hope this works. Here are some pics of Bandit


----------



## Leslie

:welcome: :welcome: :welcome: Jennifer & Griffin, Victoria & Rocky, and Moe, Oakley and new pup, Bandit!


----------



## Lunastar

What a cutie Bandit is. I bet it will work out just fine. Looks like Bandit is going to wear her down and make her love him. hahahaha


----------



## Ina

*I am new*

Hi My name is Ina and next month I will have my first Havanese. He is almost 5 weeks now and his name is Ranger. Yes I have named him already.
He is so adorable and even though I haven't held him I love him already.
I have big plans for him as he will be my little service dog, besides my friend and companion. If he is show quality he will also be shown. I also have to wait for the vet check-up and of course I want him to pass this also.
For many years I have had Giant Schnauzers and mostly females, but one male who was 105 lbs so it will be a big change for me. At least Ranger will fit better on my bed as he won't take up almost the whole bed. I have a couple of books and hope to learn a lot from all of you.

Ina


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome Ina, Your baby is so cute. You will learn tons here.


----------



## Oaks_Mom

Not sure that Oakley likes Bandit - is this normal behaviour? Bandit wants to play with Oakley, but she doesn't want anything to do with him, in fact Oakley growls (not showing teeth) and groans when the puppy tries to play with her. We have been keeping a close eye on the two of them, but I don't really know what to do.


----------



## Brendaoh

Hi! My name is Brenda. I have two Havanese. One is a five year old female and the other is a 4 year old male. I am in love with my dogs. I use them in my job sometimes. I am a Professional counselor and I work with kids. I wondered if anyone else on here is a counselor? My husband and I are empty-nesters and are planning to do some traveling with our "Hav's". Has anyone traveled and I would like ideas of good destinations?


----------



## Ina

Hi Lunastar, thank you for the welcome. He was almost 4 weeks old in the picture.
Yes I will learn a lot here. I notice that many people say where they are from and I am from Vancouver Island. BC

Ina


----------



## Beamer

Welcome to the forum, Ina!

Ryan


----------



## Ina

Thank you Ryan. I have a question how did you put in your location? I like the idea where we all come from. 
I lived 6 years in Toronto. A long time ago though.
That is a cute picture of your dog.

Ina


----------



## TurboMom

*New Hav Mom *

Yay! I'm so happy to have found this forum and to finally get my posting priveledges! lol!

I'm Irina...from Queens, NY and I will be getting my puppy on January 30th. We are so excited!

I will try to post a photo of "Turbo" (my hubby is a gear head, can you tell?).

I have lots of questions, are you experienced Hav parents ready? LOL!

Thanks!


----------



## Lunastar

Turbo mom you have come to the right place. We are full of answers here. hahaha

Welcome Brenda. I know plenty here travel with their havs.


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to all the newbies! Hi Ina, you made it!! Yaaay. 

*"Not sure that Oakley likes Bandit - is this normal behaviour? Bandit wants to play with Oakley, but she doesn't want anything to do with him, in fact Oakley growls (not showing teeth) and groans when the puppy tries to play with her. We have been keeping a close eye on the two of them, but I don't really know what to do."*

As to this and to some of your questions, Brenda, please have a look around the whole forum. You will see many sections with several threads on these topics and more. Don't forget to look past the first page in each forum section as there are many posts/threads that often repeat. Shout if you need help!


----------



## Ina

Hi Marjrc,

Yes I made it and it is nice to be able to post. I do a lot of reading though. Ranger is 5 weeks today so the time will have past before I know it.lol

Ina


----------



## nicole2512

Hi,

my name is Nicole and I am from Mönchengladbach (Germany) which is close to Cologne. I am 38 years old. My little Sweetie's name is Hilda and she is little more than one year old. She has enriched my life and I do love her dearly. We do a lot of things together, for example we enjoy taking part in agility.
My English is far from perfect, but I do hope, one can understand me :redface:

So - if you have more questions, do not hesitate to ask


----------



## Scooter's Family

Welcome Nicole and Hilda! Your English is great, we'd love to see more pictures of your sweet girl.


----------



## nicole2512

Thank you!! More photos ? - No problem :biggrin1:

Part 1


----------



## nicole2512

Part II


----------



## nicole2512

and Part III

those are the most current ones!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Nicole your English is wunderbar! Welkommen.  Meine Duestche ist nicht so gut....


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yeah Nicole! They're beautiful photos, she looks so much like my Murphy.


----------



## leelee805

Hello All. My name is Lee. I am anxiously awaiting my very first Hav. She will come home March 20th and I am counting down the days! I am new to all things Hav but I did manage to purchase a license plate frame which reads, " Happiness is a Havanese Dog" I am gaining all kinds of information while I await her arrival. (She is not old enough yet) I hope to add more in the future but for now I will be very busy potty training, socializing, etc. Thanks for all the advise her in this forum! I love it!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hi Lee! You can post photos of your baby for us all to see. (We LOVE photos!)


----------



## Sheri

Nicole and Hilda, Welcome! She's a beauty, and your english is great! I speak NO German!

Lee, welcome to you, too!


----------



## Lunastar

Wonderful English and even more wonderful photos. Hilda is a doll. 


Welcome Lee, you will find you can't have just one! LOL


----------



## nicole2512

Thank you all for this warm welcome

@Amy: your German is good, just try,do not be afraid to make mistakes - trying is learning!! That is what I learnt, when I was in Texas as an exchange student. It is a long time ago (1989-90), and I really enjoyed it. My host parents were wonderful. loving and caring and treated me like their own children. And they showed me so much - I never can really make up for it.

So, that is how I really learnt English, but it is so long ago and I have not had the chance to keep it up, so I have forgotten so much.

But maybe I now can again catch up and that in the most wonderful way, namely by sharing my compassion for my little havanese.

She is really wonderful, she succeeds in making me laugh when I am really sad, she is always there for me - I do not want to miss her anymore and I do want to make her happy!


----------



## hav2

Hi I'm Jenn! New to the forum! Nice to meet you all. I live in Fort Belvoir, VA and I have 1 havanese female named Isabel(Izzy for short). I am a stay at home mom with 2 little girls and my Husband is a Major in the Army. I joined the forum for more helpful information on the Havanese. We will be adding a new havanese puppy in mid-march! Very excited about that!


----------



## Sheri

Welcome, Jenn!


----------



## tamchev

Hi! My name is Tammy and I live at Little Bear Lake in northern Saskatchewan, Canada. We own & operate a small resort here. I am the mother of four grown children ages 20 - 26. Our newest members of our family arrived Feb.1/10 at 10 weeks of age - two sisters, Oreo & Trixi. I was so glad to find this forum - to be able to answer my questions about the Havanese breed. I have had a lot of different breeds of dogs throughout my life but I am new to the Havanese.


----------



## hav2

Hi Tammy

Congratulations on your two new beauties! They are adorable!


----------



## Ina

tamchev said:


> Hi! My name is Tammy and I live at Little Bear Lake in northern Saskatchewan, Canada. We own & operate a small resort here. I am the mother of four grown children ages 20 - 26. Our newest members of our family arrived Feb.1/10 at 10 weeks of age - two sisters, Oreo & Trixi. I was so glad to find this forum - to be able to answer my questions about the Havanese breed. I have had a lot of different breeds of dogs throughout my life but I am new to the Havanese.


Hi Tammy, I just joined a whle ago and have a new puppy also named Ranger who I have had just a couple of days past 3 weeks. I am also new to the Havanse as Ranger is my first and I am hooked totally already. 
I live in Nanaimo, BC. You will have a wonderful time with your two as I am having with Ranger who is very smart and learns quickly.


----------



## mimismom

Hi Nicole!! Welcome! Your Hilda looks so much like my Mimi!!


Welcome Jenn!! I love the name Izzy!

Tammy, glad you are here!

We need to see more pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome Tammy. I have two sisters too. Such fun raising them together.


----------



## Leslie

:welcome: Nicole, Lee, Jenn, Tammy and fur kids!

Nicole~ Your Hilda is adorable! Thanks for posting so many cute hoto: of her


----------



## nicole2512

Leslie said:


> :welcome: Nicole, Lee, Jenn, Tammy and fur kids!
> 
> Nicole~ Your Hilda is adorable! Thanks for posting so many cute hoto: of her


@Leslie: you are welcome!! I like to share my photos as much as I like to see photos from somebody else's havanese 

Lee, Jenn, Tammy and fur kids welcome!


----------



## marjrc

*Welcome to all the newest forum members - Nicole, Lee, Jenn, and Tammy! :whoo: Yet another Canadian joins the Havanese Forum. *:biggrin1:

I'd love to see more of your Havs and hear your stories. You can post new threads in the "Puppy Area", "Fun Photo Assignments", " or any other section of the forum if you have questions, concerns or stories to share. Take a look at the 'Coffee Shop' too, for things more or less unrelated to the Havanese. Oh, and please don't be shy about taking part in our monthly photo challenges! Have a look at "Fun Photo Assignments" for those. hoto:


----------



## KarmaKat

Hello. My name is Tracey. We are getting a Havanese in late-April for the family. My daughter, Emma, will be the "owner" and have naming rights  But really the Havanese will be for all of us. Husband, son, daughter, cats and me. We live in Georgia. 

Have been researching alot on this great site in order to be prepared.

Tracey


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hi Tracey - I live in GA, several of us do. Where are you located? Where are you getting your puppy and do you have pictures you can share???

WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## KarmaKat

Hi Scooters Fam! I live in Acworth (west cobb county, near Marietta) but we camp in our RV all over GA and nearby states. We have a deposit with Janet Birdsall of myyuppypuppy in fl. I have a few pics she sent in an email. Guess it would be ok to post them (copyright issues?).

I just read that your location is Cumming - so you probably know where Acworth is already


----------



## Scooter's Family

Should be ok to post them, lots of people do! We'll bug you relentlessly for photos.

We have playdates at my house in the Spring so maybe you and your puppy will be able to come and meet all of the other locals.


----------



## KarmaKat

Play dates sound great! 

I'll try to post the two pics I have.


----------



## KarmaKat

*Pics*

Here are the pictures - hopefully - of the Havanese we hope to have in late-April. Crossing fingers.


----------



## Scooter's Family

So sweet! Will you be driving down to get him?


----------



## KarmaKat

Not sure yet. Current thought is that it might be easier on puppy to fly with Janet to ATL rather than be in an RV for 6+hrs. She flys thru ATL alot. We hope to visit the puppy before the big day when we visit FL.


----------



## Lunastar

HI Tracey and welcome. I'm considering a pup from yuppypuppy myself. Also considering several other breeders. I have IWAP bad! LOL Will probably have to wait a year but then again maybe not. LOL


----------



## KarmaKat

It is hard to wait... but the scruffy photo thread is cracking me up while I wait.


----------



## Kathie

Welcome from Abby & I here in south Georgia. I'm sure you are anxiously awaiting your puppy. Keep us posted with pictures of his progress!


----------



## Sheri

Tracey,
Your new little guy is adorable. Congratulations, and welcome, too!


----------



## LuvCicero

Tracey, That little guy looks so cute and sweet. I know you are going to love this breed. I'm glad to see another Ga pup!! Cicero and I live in Sugar Hill near the Mall of Ga. Hopefully we will get to see you at a playdate in the future.


----------



## marjrc

Welcome Tracey and "little guy"! He is absolutely cute!!


----------



## marjrc

Tammy, where did you get your two Havs? I know of a few breeders out your way. Just curious.


----------



## tamchev

I got Trixi & Oreo from Jean Wright in North Battleford, Sk. Her website is www.europeanhavanese.com. I know there are two other breeders....one in Hague, Sk.....one in Rostern, Sk.


----------



## marjrc

Thanks, Tammy. I don't know of them. My Sammy is from Hungary. Not sure, but maybe they have some connections from their European lineage.


----------



## Me+Sydney

Hi Everyone!

I have been reading this forum for quite a while and finally decided to join so I could participate! I got my first (and only... at least for now) Havanese puppy on Labour Day of 2009. She is just shy of 9 months old now and weighs about 9lbs at last check. Her name is Sydney and she has been a fabulous addition to my life. 

We live in Toronto, but are in Moncton, NB until the end of May due to a temporary work assignment I took out here.

Just wanted to say hello and introduce myself and Sydney to all of you! Thanks for all the help you have provided already!

Here are a couple of pictures so we can get caught up (I hope this works...)
The first is Sydney at 10 weeks when I first brought her home. The second is Sydney this past weekend at nearly 9 months old.


----------



## solsken

Sydney is as cute as can be! I like her haircut!


----------



## Kathie

:welcome:Welcome to the forum, Allison & Sydney! She is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## mimismom

WELCOME!!! 

Sydney is adorable! I really like her eyebrows!


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to you and Sydney!! I love the 2 photos showing how much she's grown. She's beautiful ! Not that many black and tans out there. Did you get her from a Toronto area breeder?


----------



## Me+Sydney

Thank you all for the warm welcome! 

Her eyebrows certainly are her defining feature... 

She actually has lost some of the tan (her feet are mostly white now... though with all the melting going on around here, she doesn't look it at the moment!)

I got Sydney from Rockhurst Havanese in Wakefield (near Ottawa). I had been speaking with one breeder in the Toronto area and they referred me to Rockhurst, as they happened to have a couple of pups that hadn't yet been spoken for. I have found the network of breeders in Ontario to be a huge asset!


----------



## mintchip

Me+Sydney said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome!
> 
> Her eyebrows certainly are her defining feature...
> 
> She actually has lost some of the tan (her feet are mostly white now... though with all the melting going on around here, she doesn't look it at the moment!)
> 
> I got Sydney from Rockhurst Havanese in Wakefield (near Ottawa). I had been speaking with one breeder in the Toronto area and they referred me to Rockhurst, as they happened to have a couple of pups that hadn't yet been spoken for. I have found the network of breeders in Ontario to be a huge asset!


Welcome!
Sydney reminds me of my Comet-----


----------



## Leslie

:welcome: Allison! Your Sydney is adorable!


----------



## marjrc

Allison, I know Beth from Rockhurst and there are other pups of hers on this forum. Check out Pat's (Icy_pt) two Havs, Harley and Seymour. The brave soul got two pups at the same time from Beth! lol Also, Debbie's Delilah is a Rockhurst girl and just had a litter of pups a couple of weeks ago. There are the Potechins at Talemaker that probably referred you to Beth.

Who is Sidney out of?


----------



## Me+Sydney

marjrc said:


> Allison, I know Beth from Rockhurst and there are other pups of hers on this forum. Check out Pat's (Icy_pt) two Havs, Harley and Seymour. The brave soul got two pups at the same time from Beth! lol Also, Debbie's Delilah is a Rockhurst girl and just had a litter of pups a couple of weeks ago. There are the Potechins at Talemaker that probably referred you to Beth.
> 
> Who is Sidney out of?


Yes, it was indeed the Potechins that referred me to Beth - I boarded Sydney with them about a month ago and she had the time of her life. They are fabulous!

Sydney is from the June/09 Dooda/Coolio litter. (If you've ever seen Coolio, it's no surprise they're related!)

Thanks for making the connection - it's always fun to find "relatives"!


----------



## Mraymo

Welcome to the forum Allison & Sydney. She's beautiful.


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome, your Sydney looks like my Cassie. Oh two is so much easier than one! lol


----------



## jcarol

Hello, my name is Janet. My husband and I have our first Havanese puppy. He arrived in Fayetteville this past Wednesday. Rikky will be 11 weeks old tomorrow and he's quite the little clown. Our almost 15 yr. old Lhasa/poo passed away in February, and Rikky has brought joy back into the house again. 


Janet


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hi Janet! Rikky is a cutie, love his little face.


----------



## Leslie

Janet and Rikky!


----------



## Sheri

Welcome!


----------



## clare

Hi,I am Clare from England and fairly new to all of this.It is great to see so many beautiful pics of so many fluffy bundles! in England Havanese are very unusual,infact in the year that I have been lucky enough to own Dizzie not once on all our travels have we seen or met another Hav,and every time we go out we are stopped and asked what type of a dog is he? and everyone thinks he is gorgeous![so do I].


----------



## Beamer

Welcome to all the new members!! 

Allison- not sure where about in Toronto you are, but hopefully you can attend one of our random 'play dates' or our yearly scheduled summertime one!


Ryan


----------



## Me+Sydney

So cute - welcome to my fellow newbies and their cuties!

Ryan, I am in the High Park area (or will be once I get back from NB in a couple more weeks). Sydney and I are always up for play dates, so please keep me in the loop when you've got one coming up!


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to the forum, Clare and Janet, and the world of Havanese!  Clare, these dogs are also rare in my province of Quebec, though I know of 3 or 4 that have them. There are obviously more of them, but you do not meet them often!


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome to you both. What adorable little babies you have.


----------



## Frank

Howdy,
I have a four year old short coat Havanese called Pippin. He is a stubborn handful of a dog. He does have Chondrodysplasia, limited to bowing of the front legs. 

I found this site while searching for information on Havaneses. 

Take care

Frank


----------



## mellowbo

Welcome Frank. Pippin is a cutie.


----------



## Sheri

Welcome! We've got a couple other Short Haired Hav's on the Forum, too! Pippin is a handsome boy.


----------



## Frank

*Pippin*

Thank you. He is a bit of a character.
Do other Havanese 'talk', trying to get their thoughts across? Some days, he looks at you and tells you his thoughts through moans, groans, whines and mixtures thereof. 
My wife and I can not help but laugh.


----------



## sweetface

^I'm Kristina and I'm new to the forum as well. My hava's name is Hemingway and he's 9 years old. We're from Vienna, Austria. :cheer2: most people around here own maltis and chihuahuas, i am always so proud when people come up to me on the street and tell me how gorgeous my little boy is. He's just perfect (except that he barks too much), loves to cuddle and is great around toddlers as well. 

I can't believe I didn't find this forum earlier, i love talking to other havanese owners and all your dogs are so gorgeous!


----------



## Sirius

*Sirius*

I am Ven from Valencia, CA. We recently got a puppy from Havtahava Havanese and it has been a wonderful experience. I spoke to several knowledgeable breeders before I chose Havtahava. Kimberly is very knowledgeable and was very helpful throughout the process in choosing a puppy for us. We are very happy with our puppy "Sirius". "Sirius" is very affectionate and has bonded very well with our family which includes my 7 year old daughter. Sirius is very lively and likes to meet everyone in our neighborhood and is having a blast. I will post more details regarding my first month with Sirius and our experiences.


----------



## BeverlyA

I just can't keep up any more, but a huge welcome to Frank, Kristina and Ven!!!

I'm so happy more and more people keep finding the Forum! It's a wonderful place for information for people new to the breed and a terrific place to share for those that have been around them for some time.

remember, we all love pictured here!
Beverly


----------



## Me+Sydney

Welcome everyone - a bunch of cuties!

(And, yes, Sydney is quite a "talker" too!)


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome Kristina, Frank and Ven. What cuties.


----------



## clare

:welcome:To everyone!We will all be looking forward to seeing pics of Sirius[is he black?]Our grandchildren are great fans of Harry Potter,I'm presuming thats where the name comes from.Have seen the lovely pics of Hewmingway and Pippin.


----------



## Sirius

Thank you Clare! Sirius is black and white. Sirius is the name chosen by our breeder. I think she chose it after "Dog Star" since all the puppies in the litter were names of stars and constellations. We retained the name as we liked it and yeah, Harry Potter is one of the reasons  He is mostly white with black markings over his body. I will post some pics soon.


----------



## clare

Oh yes I saw Sirius on your avatar just after I posted my message,looking forward to the pics!


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to the forum, Frank, Kristina and Ven ! Pippin is a cutie, though I'm sorry to hear about his CD. Does it stop him from being very active? 

Kristina, your Hemmingway is a cutie in your avatar. I'm looking forward to hearing and seeing more!

Sirius is so handsome! Congrats on your new puppy, Ven!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Welcome Frank, Kristina and Ven. 
You will love this forum, great members and a wealth of information.

Ven, Phoenix sends kisses to his brother Sirius.:kiss:


----------



## Beamer

A BIG welcome to all the new members!!

Ryan


----------



## Sirius

Ditto's Mom said:


> Welcome Frank, Kristina and Ven.
> You will love this forum, great members and a wealth of information.
> 
> Ven, Phoenix sends kisses to his brother Sirius.:kiss:


Thank you Ditto's Mom. Sirius sends his kisses to Phoenix. It was nice meeting you the other day when we got the pups.


----------



## KarmaKat

Welcome Frank. Pippin is very handsome. My dog is shaping up to be stubborn handful too


----------



## Otterfreak

Hi everybody! I'm Otterfreak, and my puppy's name is Tybee! im so excited to have joined the forum!


----------



## Kathie

Welcome, Otterfreak! Where in Georgia do you live?


----------



## Otterfreak

I live in the northern suburbs of Atlanta. We have visited SE Georgia when we've been camping. Tybee hasn't come camping with us yet, though. He is still little.


----------



## jag

Hi, I'm Joyce Gray, main residence is Shorewood, Il but we have a 44 foot motor coach and travel about 9 months out of the year. We got our Hav Izzy while spending the winter in Az from a wonderful breeder in Gold Canyon named Lucy Lancaster. We picked her up at 10 weeks, litter trained, crate trained, and very socialized. We were able to visit her every weekend starting at 6 weeks. This forum has been so valuable to us as this is our first experience with a puppy.


----------



## marjrc

Welcome Otterfreak (I just happened to read a post in another thread from your Mom? I believe) and to Joyce.

I hope you enjoy the forum and aren't too shy to post. We love new members, esp. when they indulge us in our favorite past time, looking at pictures of Havs!


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome to you both.


----------



## KarmaKat

Yes... Otterfreak is my daughter. I couldn't ask for a better one. Hi Emma, :wave: and :hug:.

Here is a recent picture of Tybee imitating a seal:


----------



## magic'smommy

Hi! I'm Rachel, and I live in Colorado with my four month old havanese, magic. I will be posting pics soon!!! This is my first havanese, and I have already fallen in love with the breed. I'm so excited to have this resource for all my questions!!!


----------



## clare

Hi Rachel:welcome:to the forum.we will all be expecting lots of lovely pics!!And yes as you can probably tell the forum is addictive!!


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome Rachel. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## marjrc

Welcome aboard, Rachel and Magic! Don't be shy about posting on many of our threads here. I'm looking forward to getting to know you and your Hav.


----------



## Leslie

:welcome: Rachel and Magic!


----------



## franticfueler2

*Penny in her furever home - day 6*

So many things to share with this wonderful group of loving humans and pups...

About our family --
Mommy Mommy / Daddy / Mommy Larissa / Mommy Marina (our two college aged daughters) and can't forget sister Stella (yorkie-poo) who turned 3 in May.

Stella is a spunky girl who was purchased by her Mommy Mommy and Mommy Marina from a local pet store after falling in love with her and at the same time being completely ignorant of the puppy mill scene. At about 5 months of age, Stella started to lift her hind left leg every now and then. Thinking that she had possibly injured herself, we visited the vet who suspected LCP leg-calve-perthes disease, but it was so "early" in the deterioration of her femoral head, that we couldn't be sure. Waited 2 more weeks, went back for new x-rays and confirmed further deterioration of the bone; confirmed LCP. Orthpaedic surgery performed and Stella was on her way to being pain free.

Started doing research on pet stores, genetic issues, puppy mills. Learned many things.

Vowed to NEVER purchase from a pet store again and take that further where any future new pup members of our home would be adoption.

Was poking around on PetFinder a few weeks back and saw Penny's sweet smile and her story (she had the exact same genetic disease of LCP and had her surgery) I understood her - what she'd been thru - the pain - regaining her muscle tone in her leg - how to feed for best future strength etc. etc. etc. I felt a connection to Penny that is difficult to explain.

Not familiar with the Havanese breed, did some homework and reading -- (we had a Bichon Frise previous to Stella, so were somewhat aware of the temperament) ---- the Havanese breed sounded too good to be true. A cuddler, velcro, happy, loving, sweet, hypo-allergenic pup?! I reached out to HALO and found that Penny had an adoption pending which would probably go thru...... heartbroken, I conceded that it wasn't meant to be.

A couple of weeks later, took a quick look at Petfinder --- and Penny was still listed --- my heart started pounded -- could this really be true? She was still available???

Road trip --- 5 hours to Mommy Jill's on Sunday July 18th (Daddy is such a big teddy bear - driving 10 hrs that day). Penny bonded with me (Mommy Mommy) within the first hour we were hanging at Mommy Jills. Stella and Penny tolerated each other, no agression exhibited. We headed for Penny's furever home.

I can't believe the amount of love and kisses that Penny has to give - she is the sweetest little girl with a spark of spunk.

Stella is working thru becoming a big sister. Day 1 had food agression, which is now not apparent. Stella is fine with us giving loves to Penny and no jealousy exhibited with Penny on our laps etc. Toys is another story - even toys introduced at the same time that Penny was introduced to our home are an issue for Stella --- it's as if Stella "lets" Penny play when she decides it's ok. They don't play together yet, but we're working on that - sometimes having them tug at the same toy. Potty time outside is funny - as if they are best of buds.

Oh --- and we converted Penny to raw diet by her 2nd day here --- have had success with Stella on raw since she was 1 yr old - so wanted to offer the same to Penny - she loves it. They eat Natures Variety raw chicken (I truly believe it's the best for their surgical legs)

Didn't mean to write a book - but many of you have been so supportive of Mommy Jill's time with Penny, that I wanted you to know how Penny's doing

Take care for now

Doreen (mommy of Penny and Stella)


----------



## Sheri

Doreen, thanks for posting about Penny and the res of your family! Welcome, and we look forward to hearing more!


----------



## clare

Wow that all sound fantastic news how lucky is Penny!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Yay!!! Look at Penny in her new haircut. How cute! And the silly little grin on her face - that's one happy hav! Welcome to the forum Doreen. Glad to see you join us. :grouphug: to you and Penny! :welcome:


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome Doreen. Penny is in such good hands!


----------



## Kathie

Rachel: Welcome to the forum - can't wait to see pics!

Doreen: Welcome to the forum! I'm so glad you joined so we can keep up with Penny!


----------



## marjrc

Welcome Doreen and Penny!! Oh, I have goosebumps and am soooo glad that Penny's new mom (and family) has joined us here at Havanese Forum. :clap2: How nice for Jill, but also for us as we've been reading about that little girl for a while now. Yaaaaaaay!


----------



## Lele

Hallo there, it has being nice and very useful reading you, for the last years. I feel that a short note is now due, despite my terrible English. I wish to let you know that I'm writing on behalf of my owner, a black-white-tanned havanese who has forever changed my live and the way my viennese flat looks like, too!

Love


----------



## marjrc

Lele, here's the official welcome to the site!! Your Hav is just beautiful in your avatar. It's incredible how much they change our lives, isn't it? Don't worry about your English at all. It's great! We have several members from Europe, so you aren't alone.


----------



## Lele

marjrc said:


> Lele, here's the official welcome to the site!! Your Hav is just beautiful in your avatar. It's incredible how much they change our lives, isn't it? Don't worry about your English at all. It's great! We have several members from Europe, so you aren't alone.


Thank you for welcoming us! 
If I manage to understand how to handle attachments on this forum, I may try to show you a couple of photos!


----------



## Kathie

Lele, welcome to the forum! We would love to see pictures and if I can figure out how to post pictures - anyone can!!!


----------



## jetsetgo!

Hello! I'm new here and posted this thread 
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=12401
to introduce myself before finding this one!

My husband and I live in New York and are preparing to adopt a Havanese puppy early in the new year. I wish we could do it right now, but we need to move into a pet-friendly apartment, since our current place is not. The wait is going to be tough, but all the great reading here is helping soothe my desire in the meantime.

thank you all for offering such a wealth of info. You've already helped so much by sharing your experiences. This will be my first dog ever and I want to do it right!


----------



## Lunastar

Welcome to the forum jetsetgo! YOu are going to just love, love, love your new Havanese. I hope you have found a great breeder. Be sure to actually check the health testing. I have four, so make sure your new building allows more than one dog, they are addictive. hahaha


----------



## jetsetgo!

Thanks, Lunastar! I must admit, I've toyed with the idea of getting siblings off the bat, but my husband would KILL me! Hehehehe! All three of us would have to find a new place to live!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh that is too funny. I did exactly that. Went down to look at one pup and came home and told hubby we're getting two. Of course he balked and tried to talk me out of it, but in the end he is so in love! The first two are 3 and half years old. Then I saw my little Cassie here on the forum. One of Farah's pups. I had already talked to a very good breeder here in FL and was going to get two siblings from her. But Cassie's buyers kept falling through. She was just meant to be mine. So we have Cassie and one from the breeder here in FL. In fact my mother just got back from visiting out of state the first question she asked me was so did you get another Hav. hahahaha I said not yet. lol


----------



## fishie

Hi everyone! I'm new here too, and have anxiously been awaiting my membership to be approved. I've spent the last couple weeks reading the questions and answers posted here in preparation for bringing my new boy home in early September. I'm trying to resist the urge to buy all my supplies now, since I'll just end up buying even more! Instead, I'm making lists and reading everything I can get my hands on. I've already learned so much from everyone, and look forward to learning even more!

Amy


----------



## jetsetgo!

Welcome, *fishie*! I know what you mean about supplies. I have months to wait before I get my pup and I'm still having to restrain myself from loading up on goodies. Where are you getting your new baby from?


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hi Fishie and Jetsetgo! Welcome to the forum, you guys must be going crazy waiting for your furbabies to arrive.

There's a thread on here about supplies needed for new puppies with lots of links to great supply places. Many of them are much cheaper than stores so check it out if you can. Lots of fun shopping for the dogs!

Post pics of your puppies as soon as you can or we'll have to bug you until you do! hoto:


----------



## clare

:welcome:Jetsetgo and Fishie.Oh not so long for you to wait Amy,have you got a name yet for your baby?My DH and I love Massachusetts,we have had 4 lovely holidays in New England.Hi Fishie are you getting a boy or girl?We also had a great time in New York,we loved it.


----------



## jetsetgo!

Thanks,* Clare* & *Scooter's Family*!

My husband and I have about a hundred names on our list so far...


----------



## fishie

Not long at all! Early September is just around the corner. Bringing my friends' puppy home and helping him with him (he wasn't the most prepared owner ever, but he and his puppy are doing great now) has only made me more excited to pick up my little one. 

I'm not sure if it'll be a boy or girl yet. I'm going to meet the litter next week (can't wait!), so we'll see which puppy would better suit me. I'm sure when I see all the cute furry faces, I'll just want them all  I like the name Murphy, but I'm not sure if I like that name for a girl. I'll have to do some thinking. 

Definitely getting my shopping list together. Every day I think of something new, or someone recommends something different. I've found petedge to be a cheap website whose warehouse is 15 minutes from me. I can go pick stuff up to save on shipping (bonus!).


----------



## Leeann

fishie said:


> Not long at all! Early September is just around the corner. Bringing my friends' puppy home and helping him with him (he wasn't the most prepared owner ever, but he and his puppy are doing great now) has only made me more excited to pick up my little one.
> 
> I'm not sure if it'll be a boy or girl yet. I'm going to meet the litter next week (can't wait!), so we'll see which puppy would better suit me. I'm sure when I see all the cute furry faces, I'll just want them all  I like the name Murphy, but I'm not sure if I like that name for a girl. I'll have to do some thinking.
> 
> Definitely getting my shopping list together. Every day I think of something new, or someone recommends something different.  I've found petedge to be a cheap website whose warehouse is 15 minutes from me. I can go pick stuff up to save on shipping (bonus!).


Petedge is also only 15 min. from me so you must be close to Billerica? The outlet does not have all the items in the catalog but they do have a good clearance section and it is a great place to pick up a couple of toys cheap.


----------



## fishie

I am close to Billerica - actually right next door. I introduced my friend to petedge and went with him to pick up the order. I'd definitely call in my order the day before, just to make sure everything was there, but they did seem to have a good amount of toys in the store. Do you know of any dog playgroups in the area? I have several friends with dogs, but I'll be looking to introduce my little one to lots of different dogs - especially ones his/her own size since my friends have larger dogs.


----------



## Leeann

Yes we usually have 2 large playdates a year, 1 in the spring and 1 in the fall with around 30 Neezers. We are also in the process of forming a New England Havanese Club that will hold events as well. I am in Lowell and would be more than happy to meet for puppy socializing anytime, after all I am going through puppy hood again myself.


----------



## marjrc

Welcome to the group!!!


----------



## fishie

Leeann, thanks for the information. I'll definitely be interested in getting involved in the new england club once it's formed, and would be up for some puppy socializing. Do you have any training places you'd recommend? I want to do some puppy kindergarten type training, but I don't know anyone who's used trainers in the area. 

Marj, thanks for the welcome! I'm so glad I found this group before I even decided on a Hav. It's already been a wealth of information, and I expect I'll be on here a lot looking for info/support


----------



## Leeann

fishie said:


> Leeann, thanks for the information. I'll definitely be interested in getting involved in the new england club once it's formed, and would be up for some puppy socializing. Do you have any training places you'd recommend? I want to do some puppy kindergarten type training, but I don't know anyone who's used trainers in the area.


I used Gemini dog's in Littleton with Riley and Monte but they are now under a new owner and have different trainers. I did follow one trainer all the way to Hudson, MA but that is only for agility. I am going to be giving the MSPCA in Methuen a try with Rumor, I have heard good review's about the trainers there. I can let you know my thought's once we start.


----------



## Velma

:wave: Hi, my name is Velma. I live in central OK with DH of almost 38 years. We have 3 children, all married and who have blessed us with 5 grandchildren.

Our last dog was a Boxer and she had major issues (separation anxiety for one). We gave her to a family who could give her all the love and attention she needed. After that, I swore I would never have another house dog again....Two years later....I am rethinking that decision. We live on 160 acres, my husband works in town and I work from home as a medical transcriptionist. I don't get out and socialize too much and so, life was getting a little lonely around here. 

I started entertaining the idea of getting a small dog this time (much to the shock of my husband...I had to pick his chin up off the floor!) and not ever having had one, I had to do my homework. After spending several days reading and reading, I came across the description of the Havanese breed. My searching was over!!! I started looking for Havanese breeders here in the state and came across one that absolutely stole my heart!! This one was available immediately and, badah bing, badah boom!!! Just a few days later, I was the proud owner of the most adorable little puppy...we all say that, don't we??? 

I've never been one to go "ga-ga" over dogs but having this little guy has absolutely changed that!! I never thought I would see the day that i\I would be calling myself "Mama" to any dog!!! I now can understand how these four-legged little furballs can do that to someone! LOL

Anyway, I had already chosen the name for my new baby before I had even come in contact with him. I wanted something lighthearted and fun....something that would go along with the personality that so described them. Banjo came to mind, Banjo was the name I wanted and Banjo he is!!! Thankfully, his name does fit his personality!

I'm so glad to be part of this forum..I have learned alot already and look forward to not only learning even more, but look forward to making many friends on this site.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Welcome Velma and Banjo. My mother grew up on a reservation in Salasaw you would know it looking at me. We loveeeee pictures hope you have more????? Can't wait to see more of little Banjo.


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome to the group. I'm glad you have found the love of a Havanese. They really can change a life. My husband allowed me to have a dog during all of our years together...but they were 'my' dogs. Cicero became his dog the day we got him and he has went nuts. My daughter - everyone - has been in shock for two years. I mean the man planned our last road trip vacation just for Cicero. I was lucky I even got to go with them.  Every time I hear, "Sweetie pie, you have the cutest little face", I say, "Thank you". He just rolls his eyes!!
I really don't know how we ever lived without Cicero. He's like having a first child. 
Hope you enjoy reading here.


----------



## SMARTY

Welcome to the Forum. You are in the right place. Banjo is a cutie and I love the name, I think he is our first Banjo. You are not going to be alone in thinking you would never do many things. Most of us are "Mama".


----------



## KSC

Welcome and agree - Banjo is a very sweet name


----------



## andra

Hello there. My name is Andra and this is my first post here; I have been trying to join for the past few weeks but experienced technical difficulties. I am not very savvy with regards to the computer so there will be a learning curve. 

I have an 8 month old female Havanese named Dionna; she is creme colored with some darker auburn on her back. I will try to post some pictures but I am inept with the computer  I have had Dionna since she was 8 weeks old; it is a long story regarding how I came to be her mommy. I dont mind sharing it, but I just dont know how much to post in a first post.

I am married (going on 6 years) and I dont have any human children. Only Dionna and two hedgehogs, Spikey and Mr. Pickles (who was a rehome due to former owner being deployed). I belong to a hedgehog forum and have found it to be a wonderful place, so I sought out a Havanese board. 

I work part time and on the two days that I am gone from home, my parents come over to spend time with Dionna. They love her just as much as we do. I feel blessed that I have the time and resources to be a good doggie mommy. 

My whole life I wanted a dog. Now as an adult (I am 42), I have finally fulfilled this wish. 

I have enjoyed browsing past posts and looking at pictures and once I figure out how to load a picture, I will put some up tool. 

I am joining this board in order for me to learn more about how to be the best Havanese mommy that I can be. It is really really important for me to do right by Dionna (and of course Spikey and Mr. Pickles). I take pet ownership very seriously. With regards to learning from forums like this (or like the hedgehog forum I belong to) is that often the experts are online and books can contain misinformation (well, this is especially true with regards to information about hedgehogs, I dont know about Havanese books). 

I am an expert in all things hedgehog but a novice with regards to all things Havanese and dogs in general. So I have a lot to learn. The hedgehog board that I belong to has been a tremendous help and that is what I am hoping for here.

Dionna is a total joy. She is my little peanut (parts of her are the color of a peanut). God helped me find her, really. You see, I had been looking for about a year at our city shelter for a dog and also doing breed research. I found the perfect dog whose name was Dionna. She was a mix and she was 11 years old. She had a very bad cough and the shelter's vet told me it was kennel cough and the adoption coordinator told me that they would start antibiotics. She was just the perfect dog despite the cough. So, we adopted her and she was my first dog.

Of course we immediately took her to the vet and it was then that we received the bad news that her cough was not kennel cough but a severely enlarged heart, a 'tracheal collapse' issue, severe heart murmur (highest on the scale). She was started on three medications and she initially showed improvement but then started to go down hill. Three more vet visits and many medication changes.....but unfortunately it was too late to cure her and she ended up needing euthanasia 8 days after we brought her home. The intense pain that we both felt cannot even be adequately described. To this day, I become very choked up when I think about this. I felt such remorse that we did not get more time with her and vice versa. She was so happy with us; I still remember our first walk when she looked up at me and just seemed so happy. 

When we brought her home, she was filthy and matted. I had an in home groomer come and the groomer did a really great job and was so gentle and compassionate. It was the groomer who said that she thought that Dionna had some Havanese in her due to the nature of her coat. I actually have some of her hair in the memory box that I created. And of course I have lots of pictures of her.

Anyway, the intense grief was compounded by the lack of compassion we experienced from the shelter staff when I explained what happened and asked for help finding another dog. At that time, I was not aware of rescue groups etc. This has truly been an education and awakening to say the least.

Despondant, we came across Dionna II, the havanese puppy, who is the exact same coloring of Dionna I. And now as Dionna II is growing, she is looking more and more like her. Even our in home trainer, which we started at 9 weeks old with Dionna II, said the resemblance is uncanny. I really believe that either God or the universe put Dionna II in our lives to help us with what happened.

Despite the painful experience with Dionna I, I would not change my decision to adopt her. I loved her a lifetimes worth in those few days. And I feel so happy that she did not die alone and dirty in a cold and uncaring shelter.

So, now I have a havanese and she is a wonderful loving puppy. She is housebroken, she knows the following commands: sit, stay, drop it, come back, down, go peepee, outside, and we are working on lease manners. I could go on and on about her 

And finally, I am not really sure what has been going on with regards to this board and the other board. It really is not my concern. There are two hedgehog boards out there and I know that some owners go to both and some go to one or the other. I go to the board that my breeder moderates and that has worked for me. I have nothing against the other board. I say this only because I am here to learn...I want to be a good doggie mommy. 

Thank you so much!

andra


----------



## luv3havs

Congratulations! 
I love the name Banjo, also.


----------



## Kathie

Welcome to the forum, Andra! I hope you can figure out how to post some pictures of your gang - would love to see Dionna as well as Spikey and Mr. Pickles! There is a place on the side of the forum home page that will give you a place to resize photos since they have to be a little smaller to fit a post. And when you post, click on "Go Advanced". I'm not very good at this myself so that is all I will say about it so I don't confuse you more.....lol


----------



## clare

:welcome:Andra and Velma,we all look forward to seeing pics of your babies.Andra your story brought tears to my eyes,but hopefully you will have a life time of happiness with Dionna 2.


----------



## andra

Thank you all for the warm welcome! It has been a long journey to get where I am at and I feel somewhat fragile and traumatized LOL. I am definately hypervigalent about all of my furbabies' health. Some of my questions here will probably seem silly but it is just because of what I have been through and not ever having a dog before.

Again, I look forward to learning all I can so I can be a good mommy to Dionna.

andra


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Welcome Andra & Dionna and Velma & Banjo! No matter what questions you may have, there will be someone on the forum who will be able to provide answers. I am fairly new here myself and cannot believe all the information that is available and people willing to answer the Hav moms and dads questions. I have learned so much from everyone here. Again, welcome!!!


----------



## pjewel

Andra, I just went back and read your story. It brought tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry you went through what you did with your first Dionna but I'm happy for her, as you were, that she didn't have do die alone. God bless her. I look forward to photos and stories about the antics of Dionna II. I have no doubt she will bring much joy to your lives.

You've found the perfect place to share your trials and triumphs. You'll not find a more caring bunch of people.


----------



## Luciledodd

Welcome Andra and Velma and your fur babies. Both of you will do fine with your babies. There is really nothing to learn. Just treat them like little human todlers, love them, and try not to spoil them to much. I to lost a little one last year and it still hurts; but my Rosie is the love of my life. such a comfort.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Andra, Welcome. Your story was very sad. Sometimes in life we get gifts that lead us to other gifts. Dionna II may be the ultimate gift from a old friend. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## luv3havs

Andra,
Welcome to the forum! You will get lots of info here which will really help you.

I was so sad reading about your experience with Dionna I. It was touching that you did all that you did for her and that you gave her love as she was dying.

I'm glad you were able to find Dionna II and that you are enjoying her.
Can't wait to see some pictures of her. I am pretty bad with the computer, but I was able to figure out a few things and can finally post a picture, so stick with it.
I had one Hav when I joined this forum and now I have 3! So watch out.LOL

If you ever want another, do look at the Havanese Rescue site. They have some wonderful, beautiful dogs. We got our Finnegan from HRI and he is just the best little dog! (Don't tell Cali and Chico, but Finn is the favorite of my adult kids)

I've never known anyone who had pet Hedgehogs so I'm interested in what you have to share!


----------



## andra

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome  

And thank you so much for your compassion and understanding with regards to the trauma of what happened to Dionna I. There is so much more to the story and maybe I will share more as time passes. But for now I am just enjoying my havanese puppy (well, she is 8 months old but to me she still has a lot of puppyness in her LOL) and hedgehogs and of course my husband. 

Dionna is such a cutie pie. She loves her toys--she loves to carry them, sit on top of them, shake them around (and boy does she shake them, with her head going in all directions!) and sometimes she takes them all in her crate bed. She also goes after socks and will do the same thing. She is also a napkin thief and loves to take napkins from our laps and she will shake them and try to run with them. She loves people. When she meets new people, she gets really happy and she will go low on the ground and will lick their feet and also turn over on her belly. She also sometimes does a little peepee but she is making some progress on that. She is a picky eater--and I will be seeking the advice on this issue from all of you. 

She has met the hedgehogs--well, she has seen them in my lap (I only will have one out at a time). She always gets this smile on her face and she will tilt her head; I think she is wondering what in the heck is it? I never let her near them nor does she have access to their room. 

Hedgehogs are wonderful little pets. They are domesticated african pygmy hedgehogs. There are wonderful breeders and I have become friends with many of them (many moderate the hedgehog board that I participate on). And yes, we have hedgehog shows  Spikey came in second in his class at the mid-atlantic show that was held a few months ago and Mr. Pickles came in third. Last year in Boston, Mr. Pickles came in 4th overall and Spikey did not place. Poor Spikey got very car sick on the drive up to Boston (8 hour drive from us) and just was out of sorts all weekend. We will not do that show again. 

Hedgehogs need specialized care and there is a lot that goes into having one as a pet. Having said that, they are just so cute. The hedgehog link on the website "cuteoverload.com" is the most viewed link. So, if you want to see what a hedgehog looks like, that is a good place to begin. The menu is on the left hand side of that site and you just click on 'hedgehogs'. Also, on youtube, just punch in "boogie boogie hedgehog" and you will see a cute video. 

Anyway, I will not lapse into hedgehog talk too much here LOL but I will at least post a picture when I figure out how to do it. I am here to learn and talk about all things Havanese 

Thank you again for such a warm welcome!!!

andra


----------



## r-tist-4-u

Hi all, I am in Ontario Canada. My "Pip " is my heart, and joined our family in May. No one ever knows havanese when we are out for a walk, I need a t-shirt for him that says "I'm not a ****zu"... He is the sweetest dog I ever met, and just turned 1 on remembrance day.


----------



## Pipersmom

Pip is adorable, welcome to the forum!

As a fellow black and white havanese owner, I know all about the Shi Tzu mistaken identity


----------



## Kathie

:welcome: Pip is a real cutie! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pjewel

Pip is adorable. Whenever someone comes in contact with Milo, they always think he's a yorkie or yorkie mix because of his coloring.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Welcome to both you and Pip. Can't wait to see more pictures (hint, hint).


----------



## Frank

Welcome, Pip is a cute little thing.


----------



## Suzi

*Hi Melissa and Tim*

My name Is Suzi and I live in oregon. I went to a private fine arts school here in Portland. My main interests were Ceramics , Painting and I took several Photography classes. I still love all three. I also love landscape work and growing flowers. 
I'm a new Havanese owner and have a lot of time to be with her. Right now we are looking to buy a home and I can't wait to have my studio back and room for Maddie because for such a small pup she takes up a lot of room


----------



## Lilly'sMom

Suzi, I am so jealous of anyone that lives in Oregon. I was born in Portland and lived there until I was 6. We moved to RI and I've only been back to Oregon once. I think my heart belongs in Oregon.


----------



## tkr_13

*ruby*

Last winter/spring, when we decided to get a dog (very suddenly, we were gonna wait until kids 4 & 6) were older, but for number of reasons decided to do it. My wife had a few criteria if she was going to agree, small, good w/ kids (obviously) and no shedding. I spent some time looking up diff breeds that fit, and this havanese breed kept getting mentioned. I'd never even heard of it, but after some amt of research and talking to couple breeders I was sold.

So Ruby is ten months old now, a fabulous addition to our family, kids absolutely love her (except when she is really excited and playing, which w/ the kids is almost always, she still nips/bites), it was a long road w/ the house-training, but she seems to be just about there now. Whew! She gets to come to work w/ me just about every day, so she loves playing w/ other dogs that are at work also.


----------



## mellowbo

Welcome tkr! I love the circumstances you have described. What a lucky little hav!


----------



## Suzi

Welcome Ruby,
It is just like having another sibling only the pup bites!  Glad you chose a darling cute all white Havanese.


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo

Welcome Ruby... You are so very cute. I only time I get to have my Babaloo with me at work is when I telecommute. He likes to sit in my lap and watch me press the keys and snuggle.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Welcome TRK 13!!! Love the picture and all your pretty babies. Can't wait to her more about your little one.


----------



## Kathie

Welcome! All your girls are beautiful! Can't wait to see more of them.


----------



## holt24

Hello I am Jenny I am addicted to this forum. I can't Thank you enough for having it and all the cool, amazing things I am learning. I am new so I don't know if I am supposed to reqest friends or what but let me know if you want to talk.

Updated photos of Vana- you can see her body better, I also added more to her album you can see how much she has changed in just 3 wks.


----------



## mlmblonde

*Greetings from Florida*

Hi everyone,

I'm Diane, and I am beginning to wonder if I got in here by accident. I was searching online for split king sheets, and bed skirts because we just ordered a split king sleep number bed. When looking I found a thread on people discussing the sleep number beds, It looked interesting so I went to jump in the discussion. It said I had to register, so I did and here I am.

Once registered, I saw all the sweet little dogs and photos, but lots the bed thread LOL LOL ???? Anyone here have a sleep number bed? I'd love to hear what yout hink of it.

Not sure i am in the right place but, Oh well, everything happens for a reason.

Nice to meet other dog lovers.

Diane:whoo::whoo:


----------



## dodrop82

That is soooo funny Diane. Sorry I can't help you on the sleep number bed. I have a Temperpedic, and love it. Bob and Tom have sleep number beds and they sure seem to love theirs! TeeHee!


----------



## mellowbo

[email protected] That's a riot! I remember the sleep number thread.

Hi Jenny, welcome!


----------



## Denise1950

Hi I am new to this forum. I have not purchased my little Havenese yet. I am trying to read and learn as much as possible so that I make the correct decision. Any suggestions for good breeders who do all the testing etc...in North Carolina or Northern South Carolina?


----------



## r-tist-4-u

my pip's dad is from north carolina. L'big man of Donway from Liveoak's line. Check them out...


----------



## Kathie

Tom King is a great breeder and is also a member of this forum. His kennel name is Starborn Havanese.


----------



## Suzi

Hi Jennie , I am going to look at Vanas other pictures right now! You can request to be anyones friend Ps she reminds me of My Maddie only all white.


----------



## Kathie

Welcome! Are you planning to get a Havanese?


----------



## 2bWhalen

Okay. So here it goes... (I apologize in advance due to my lacking to keep up on forums and discussions) 

We are the Whalens in Lynnwood, WA. Our boy, Sousuke, is now a year and I have to thank all of you for your wonderful posts and information in helping us get through all of our questions and wonders of this breed. 

Now for my searches on blowing coat...


----------



## jclerical

Hi everyone. My name is Jacquie. I'm a member of the havanese forum on fb, but I haven't been able to visit all my friends on there for the past week because I'm taking a break from fb. Buttons and I would just like to say hi to all our friends


----------



## civano

jclerical said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Jacquie. I'm a member of the havanese forum on fb, but I haven't been able to visit all my friends on there for the past week because I'm taking a break from fb. Buttons and I would just like to say hi to all our friends


Welcome Jacquie and Buttons! :wave:


----------



## jclerical

I like the idea of being able to talk to all my friends again, but I have no idea how to use this forum site. Do I have to follow a topic in order to see anyone? Also, how do I change my profile picture?


----------



## civano

jclerical said:


> I like the idea of being able to talk to all my friends again, but I have no idea how to use this forum site. Do I have to follow a topic in order to see anyone? Also, how do I change my profile picture?


I am not sure what you mean by "see anyone". You can follow a topic that interests you. I usually click new posts at the top. For your profile picture, click User CP at the top. Then along the left (at least on my computer...not sure about from a mobile, ipad, etc.), click edit avatar, then upload an image or list a website that you have the image located (i.e. zenfolio, shutterfly, picasa, etc.) and click save changes. Hope that helps.


----------



## jclerical

Thank you so much for the info. I use my iPhone for everything so I probably need to use a computer. 

What I mean by, "see" everyone is that I could see discussions and photos in a live feed on Facebook. Here, you have to refresh the page to see is anyone has responded. I'm sure I'll get used to it though.  thanks again for your help.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Note that if you respond to really old threads (e.g. this one was created in 2006) you may or may not get responses to comments and questions as the original posters may no longer be active on the site. It's always best to introduce yourself and ask questions in new threads, especially if none of the recent threads address your questions. Welcome!


----------



## jclerical

Thanks  you're the best!!!


----------



## cherylcitron

I am Cheryl Citron and I live in New Jersey. I've raised many goldens, a Keeshond, and a Pomeranian. I'm ready for my havanese!


----------



## w8in

My Name is Wendy, I own 1 Havanese , Hank! He is just over a year old. He has got alot of energy! He runs so cute, he likes to hide treats, he is just so fun loving!


----------



## M&J

Mark and Jacqueline here. We live in North Carolina. Just got our first Havanese Jan. 25th. We named him Tucker. I'm self employed and do high end cabinetry and my wife works in the furniture industry. We lost her Labrador she had when we met last August. The house got way too quiet with no puppy around. Not ANYMORE!!!! I also collect and restore classic cars as my hobby....I'm big into Corvettes. One that I own is a fully documented '59 I bought from the original owner in 2006. Just achieved its first NCRS Top Flight award in Charlotte. Great people here and a lot of information.


----------



## w8in

I used to have Shih Tzu's I could not find any when I was looking. Hy husband came across Havanese in the paper for sale, said they look like a shih tzu , I looked, said well they don't look like a shih tzu but we can go look. I held the cutiest lil bundle of love I have ever seen and said pay the woman! Took Hank to my friends house the next night, she said where did you get him and do they have any more? I handed her the breeder card and they had a female. That night we went to see the female, now my friend has Hanks sister Piper. They have such fun together! Play dates!!


----------



## Kimbolina

*New Havanese Mom*

Hello All!

I am new to the breed, as well as, new to owning a Small breed.

My husband recently came home with two (yes, it says two... I'm still in shock) little men to start out family.

Brother pair: Chester and Wally 
Currently 12 weeks
AKC Havanese

we haven't gotten a decent pics of their faces yet, as they are black and white in color and we're going to need some better lighting for postable pics!

Either way, we're looking to connect in the Richmond, VA area with other Havanese families.

Cheers,
Kim


----------



## Henry&Kate

Hi Kim, Welcome!


----------



## [email protected]

Hello, I am Rana and I am a first time dog owner, we got coco last month when she was 3 months old, she is super cute but quite a handful! We have had a very difficult time with her toilet training, she would be pee literally every 10mins and although I took her out every half an hour to one hour I just couldn’t keep up! Had her checked by 3 vets and all to make sure nothing was wrong, then I was told she is drinking way too much water (she really loves water and can easily just lay on her bowl) so the advice I was give was to give her 400ml throughout the day and not more which is supposedly plenty for her weight of 3.4kg, and every since then it’s like a press of a button! She could hold herself for one hour or more and we are gradually trying to her her to hold it for longer, I feel bad because she does look for water though and she barks when we drink water! Is this something puppies grow out of ? How long should she be able to hold it for at 4 months? It’s a great time to be focused on a puppy these days but then I realised she Is not being socialized so I am a bit panicked now. This forum seems very helpful.


----------



## mudpuppymama

[email protected] said:


> Hello, I am Rana and I am a first time dog owner, we got coco last month when she was 3 months old, she is super cute but quite a handful! We have had a very difficult time with her toilet training, she would be pee literally every 10mins and although I took her out every half an hour to one hour I just couldn't keep up! Had her checked by 3 vets and all to make sure nothing was wrong, then I was told she is drinking way too much water (she really loves water and can easily just lay on her bowl) so the advice I was give was to give her 400ml throughout the day and not more which is supposedly plenty for her weight of 3.4kg, and every since then it's like a press of a button! She could hold herself for one hour or more and we are gradually trying to her her to hold it for longer, I feel bad because she does look for water though and she barks when we drink water! Is this something puppies grow out of ? How long should she be able to hold it for at 4 months? It's a great time to be focused on a puppy these days but then I realised she Is not being socialized so I am a bit panicked now. This forum seems very helpful.


I am wondering what all the vets checked her for. An excessive thirst like this does not seem normal. My friend's dog was drinking water excessively and they found he has Cushings. If she is eating dry food, I would also be concerned about withholding water or you could wind up with some issues.


----------



## mudpuppymama

[email protected] raised a question in this old thread. I gave my thoughts but wondered if any others saw this. She private messaged me and said she tried to post in a new thread but seems she does not have permission. I was just wondering if someone could help her.


----------



## millymolly123

Hi just seen this. You probably know this already as it was,a few months ago you posted but I also have you do not have enough permission. Apparently you just need to start new threads in the introduce yourself section. Once you've done a few of these you can post elsewhere.

Sent from my SM-G9730 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamaMama

I don't recall ever seeing this thread. It was bizarre reading about the originator of this forum! Maybe I did see it and am somewhere within the ONE HUNDRED FORTY-FIVE PAGES! Something to read one day maybe ...


----------



## eenieminnie

finally found this thread! hello everyone!


----------



## Bella’s Mama

Hi, my name is Petra and I am new to the forum. We have a 5 months old beautiful little Havanese girl who we named Bella. I registered her as La Vida es Bella, because she makes our life beautiful and a Cuban Spanish name seemed appropriate. We really call her Belly Bella because she likes nothing more than belly rubs. She weighs just a little over 6 lbs. and loves to kiss our 108 lbs. Great Pyrenees mix. Let’s say he’s slightly annoyed by her puppy energy but loudly protects her from all dangers he perceives outdoors. She’s our first small dog. We’ve only had large breeds so far and we’re learning. It seems like everything is different. Our first grooming experience was a mess. I ended up shaping Bella’s face the best I could after she came back looking more like a fluffy Schnauzer. We live in a rural area in NC and Bella is getting used to seeing our “big dogs” (horses). I am looking forward to chatting on this forum. I will need lots of advice, lol.


----------



## Sheri

Welcome!


----------



## Heather's

Welcome to you and Bella! Such a cutie pie!


----------

